# CONNECTIONS 4 #5



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Chair sounds lovely Purple. Cream color is beautiful. Enjoy it when it arrives dear.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Susan, where did DH go that is a tip with cardboard. Don't understand. This is how I learn and show my ignorance at the same time. haha


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky enjoy the early birthday lunch with your sis and parents.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley you aren't ignorant. The only way we learn is to ask. 

We pay council rates in this country and the council provide us with a few services, such as bin emptying...However if you end up with too much rubbish then they won't take it and have to come back for it and charge us again!

We recycle so DH thought he's get rid of all the cardboard boxes from appliances etc that we've bought, since the year DOT, which has been sitting in the garage. We have local recycle dumps, where you can take your own recycling to and just TIP it. Hence we say we are going to the "tip". that's in my part of UK anyway...I don't know what our #Southern ladies would say.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Susan for explanation. It teaches lots of new information.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to take a small nap. Did grocey shopping and helped DH with some stuff. Tired now. BBL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all...... You've all got such good starts on your day and I'm already hours behind.... Mom called at 10 and was bad and didn't want to be alone.... Poor thing.... had a dream that she was in the hospital, dying, but she had made a deal with the devil and if she could just get ONE person's attention, she wouldn't die just yet. We went down and stayed for 3+ hours and got her drink acouple galasses of tea, called Dr. and hospital to see if we needed to take her for hydration.... We're going to try and tough it out till Monday or till blood work comes back.... Sure wasn't the way I wanted to start the day. We came home for a 20 minute break and then are off to the gym and pick up a few groceries and some different drinks for mom. Guess we'll have to spend a good deal of today and tomorrow over there.... 

I couldn't stand the lack of needles any longer, but need to be at table to finish ou sweater so I just did a little facecloth last night... i as trying to use up a cotten ball, but I think there is enough for yet another.... No reason fo them, possibly gifts with a little soap or something for the stitching group.... Whatever..... 

Poor Pearly,, I talked her ear off yesteday.... Such a delight and she has so much good info to share medically.... We've decided to rig the lottery and just pop over and surprise you all one day!!!!!

All that label sewing.... We only had to do that for gym clothes, camp clothes or if you arein a boarding school... and socks.... really? what a pain....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DD came home from Chicago late last night. Apparently she is a magnet for all crazy cab drivers. Then her 3 kitties were o glas to be out of jail.... they are driving her crazy ... lots of open paw/claw nose pats to see if she is awake.... I think TuTu is in danger of being pitched out the window!!!

Livey has an 8 AM volleyball game/tournament tomorrow. Must remember to call her tonight and let her know we will be there in spirit only.... unless she can keep winnning until the 10-11 range..... Hope all the school games are in the evening.......

Best move, so I can get back to mom's.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan - Glad you did so much good for Tessa.... No remember, it would be bad form to cry until AFTER BF leaves!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from another sunny day in Pa. Slept in myself today. Felt good. Nothing special planned. Perhaps clean up house. Think its time, or maybe read or knit. I'm like you today Susan. Work or pleasure.
> 
> Susan You and DH need to get a furr friend. You will be missing Tessa alot. What a wonderful job you have done with her.Her Mom will be most happy when she sees how well she is.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly! Yes, I am about to start the 'Border Transition' chart, woo-hoo!! Now I have got to grips with it, I am really enjoying it now, can't wait to see it finished!! Glad to see you are feeling good and are about to indulge yourself with a nice do-as-you-please day, you deserved it - as do we all!!! XXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi all...... You've all got such good starts on your day and I'm already hours behind.... Mom called at 10 and was bad and didn't want to be alone.... Poor thing.... had a dream that she was in the hospital, dying, but she had made a deal with the devil and if she could just get ONE person's attention, she wouldn't die just yet. We went down and stayed for 3+ hours and got her drink acouple galasses of tea, called Dr. and hospital to see if we needed to take her for hydration.... We're going to try and tough it out till Monday or till blood work comes back.... Sure wasn't the way I wanted to start the day. We came home for a 20 minute break and then are off to the gym and pick up a few groceries and some different drinks for mom. Guess we'll have to spend a good deal of today and tomorrow over there....
> 
> I couldn't stand the lack of needles any longer, but need to be at table to finish ou sweater so I just did a little facecloth last night... i as trying to use up a cotten ball, but I think there is enough for yet another.... No reason fo them, possibly gifts with a little soap or something for the stitching group.... Whatever.....
> 
> ...


So sorry your mum is not herself at all but you are doing a wonderful job, keeping her ticking over until you have the test results, but drinking plenty had got to be good for her, right? Wouldn't it be so great to have you arrive on our doorstep!! Just call me from Heathrow airport and I'll come and get you both!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: XXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purley you aren't ignorant. The only way we learn is to ask.
> 
> We pay council rates in this country and the council provide us with a few services, such as bin emptying...However if you end up with too much rubbish then they won't take it and have to come back for it and charge us again!
> 
> We recycle so DH thought he's get rid of all the cardboard boxes from appliances etc that we've bought, since the year DOT, which has been sitting in the garage. We have local recycle dumps, where you can take your own recycling to and just TIP it. Hence we say we are going to the "tip". that's in my part of UK anyway...I don't know what our #Southern ladies would say.


Yes, we used to call it the 'tip' here too, although some said 'the dump' but now we're all PC and saying 'Recycling Centre!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a very wet and quiet Surrey. Family have gone to the seaside for a few days. Mr P and I had a chinese take away this evening and then I did a bit of crochet for a change. How is everyone this evening? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Londy, how are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Chair sounds lovely Purple. Cream color is beautiful. Enjoy it when it arrives dear.


Ooh I shall , thanks Pearlie. xx Hope you and Jynx win the lottery. I'm not far from Heathrow airport. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi all...... You've all got such good starts on your day and I'm already hours behind.... Mom called at 10 and was bad and didn't want to be alone.... Poor thing.... had a dream that she was in the hospital, dying, but she had made a deal with the devil and if she could just get ONE person's attention, she wouldn't die just yet. We went down and stayed for 3+ hours and got her drink acouple galasses of tea, called Dr. and hospital to see if we needed to take her for hydration.... We're going to try and tough it out till Monday or till blood work comes back.... Sure wasn't the way I wanted to start the day. We came home for a 20 minute break and then are off to the gym and pick up a few groceries and some different drinks for mom. Guess we'll have to spend a good deal of today and tomorrow over there....
> 
> I couldn't stand the lack of needles any longer, but need to be at table to finish ou sweater so I just did a little facecloth last night... i as trying to use up a cotten ball, but I think there is enough for yet another.... No reason fo them, possibly gifts with a little soap or something for the stitching group.... Whatever.....
> 
> ...


Hi Jynx, Sorry your mum's not too good. Does sound if she could be a bit dehydrated, getting her to drink wont do any harm and may help. I know when my aunt had a urinary infection she was most odd, once it was cleared up she was fine. Thinking of you.
I have not put the labels away. If the gks need any more their mum can do them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

'Ello Dux!!! I'm good thanks though my eyes feel a bit dry and tired so I might have to stop and go to bed. Mr Grey is waiting for me upstairs.....!! Your chair sounds lovely, I don't think i could go back to non-recliners now!! XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone getting ready to go to an early Birthday lunch with Linky and our Mom and Dad


Hope you all enjoyed your birthday lunch xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 'Ello Dux!!! I'm good thanks though my eyes feel a bit dry and tired so I might have to stop and go to bed. Mr Grey is waiting for me upstairs.....!! Your chair sounds lovely, I don't think i could go back to non-recliners now!! XXX


Looking forward to catching up again on Thursday and comparing shawls!!! Going to turn in now dear but I'll be back tomorrow, night, night! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 'Ello Dux!!! I'm good thanks though my eyes feel a bit dry and tired so I might have to stop and go to bed. Mr Grey is waiting for me upstairs.....!! Your chair sounds lovely, I don't think i could go back to non-recliners now!! XXX


Definitely not. I got stuck in the armchair last night and Mr P had to lift me out. We both got the giggles but I couldn't more as my back was in spasm!!
Have you sorted out with Rebecca for next Thursday? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > 'Ello Dux!!! I'm good thanks though my eyes feel a bit dry and tired so I might have to stop and go to bed. Mr Grey is waiting for me upstairs.....!! Your chair sounds lovely, I don't think i could go back to non-recliners now!! XXX
> ...


Not done much knitting today, but catch you tomorrow. Sleep well. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed too. Night night everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Didn't get back to mom until almost 5... but brought flowers, a new dish pan and lots of drinks. I had called and she said she was fixing a plate of chicken (already cooked) She took a bit and threw it out.... not in the mood. Nothing I offerred appealed to her, but she had taken her pill.... a plus.... and she did seem lucid and anted to sit p until news so she would sleep better. We chatted for about an hour.... i had opened mail when I first came in..... We went ovr it... When I as leaving, she asked could I pleawe bring I the mail.... and here I thought she was sounding good......She still isn't drinking enough, but I can't pour it down her throat. Offered to bring her up her for dinner and to watch the race.... but she didn't want to and looks so very tired and kind of disinterested in anything. I had planned to stay a lot longer... but the cleaning lady used some lemon something yesterday and I absolutely could not stop coughing with the lung irritation. (I was OK in the bedroom this morning.. kind of... but not as much wood or maybe that is were she ran out......) Anyhow, I'm home and think I can get another cloth out of this blue yarn..... DH has announced he is locking me in studio tomorrow. If only I could let him.........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We are on our third style of recliners now. We will never be without them. I have 2... One in the computer room where I have another craft light and magnifier setup when I cannot stomach DH's TV choices any longer!!!! 

The ones we had when I came home from the hospital were oversized leather and the only ones we ever ownedthat hada lever on the side. It as on the right....where I had the surgery and I could not reach or pull....so I was not allowedto sit in it unless DH was home.... I sat in a rolling secretary chair insetead. Well, he as home, I as in recliner and he went to garage to do some work but left the door open so I could call. Remember, I have limited yelling power at this point and he turned on power machines...... It would have taken a bomb to get his attention!!! but he was right there if I needed him. Gotta love 'em. Who else would.........

BTW - I really do have a college education... and normally spell words correctlyand used to be a great typist..... Looking at my last few posts.... no one would ever know it..... Time to slow down and breathe, maybe read what I write.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't sweat the small stuff Jynx, if you are going to slow down, do it to rest & forget any worries - no matter how small. We all know (as much as we can as cyber friends) & love you, we would just like to see you have some *YOU* time xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am sitting here with a sleeping babe on my shoulder, a seemingly sulky DH in his chair and a very achy body, after spending the night (with babe) in a bed with a mattress like a slab of rock. :? This bed used to feel ssssoooooo comfortable, when I was annoyed with DH - it is no longer comfortable :-( :-( 

We are heading off, shortly, to visit MIL, at the Nursing Home & will then go & visit DD5 in the local town. Munchkin's mum is due back later today. I am hoping to get some knitting done in the car, during our travels :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Haven't done catchup, so might go & do that now xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from thundery and showery Surrey. How is everyone today.


Our weather started out with severe stormy weather, across the state, on Thursday and wierd weather on Friday & Saturday, with lots of rain during both of those nights. Now today is cold & grey & threatening rain


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok it has happened Linky had one of he ladies at sewing circle teach me to embroider and I proceeded to stab myself in the thumb *ouch* started on teapot and am not completely satisfied with it might have to take it out and try again here we go....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok it has happened Linky had one of he ladies at sewing circle teach me to embroider and I proceeded to stab myself in the thumb *ouch* started on teapot and am not completely satisfied with it might have to take it out and try again here we go....


Bink, when you try something new, it does take a little while to get to like it - but ....... If you really don't like a particular craft, after trying it - don't continue, everyone is different & like different things. Just don't spend large amounts on the things you try, untill you have decide if they are a stayer in your accumulating skills, or not xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. Today is a saddish day, because Tessa goes home. Guess what? She's got the runs!!!!

Ds rang to ask if we wanted tpo go on the boat, (9.15), !!! I refused no thankyou. Anyway we are going up there for 5pm and DIL is making a late dinner for DH's birthday and we are going to sleep. How are you all this morning?

Judi I can just imagine you with your baby, on your shoulder. There's no love like it is there?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Today is a saddish day, because Tessa goes home. Guess what? She's got the runs!!!!
> 
> Ds rang to ask if we wanted tpo go on the boat, (9.15), !!! I refused no thankyou. Anyway we are going up there for 5pm and DIL is making a late dinner for DH's birthday and we are going to sleep. How are you all this morning?
> 
> Judi I can just imagine you with your baby, on your shoulder. There's no love like it is there?


Hello Susan, she is still on my shoulder & has been there most of the day - she is definitely Grandma's girl :lol: :thumbup: and no, there is nothing that comes close to a child's love - but I really need her mum to come home, now :XD: :XD: I am just so tired now, and she is not well & I am the only suitable substitute for her mum (as far as she is concerned) :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Today is a saddish day, because Tessa goes home. Guess what? She's got the runs!!!!
> 
> Ds rang to ask if we wanted tpo go on the boat, (9.15), !!! I refused no thankyou. Anyway we are going up there for 5pm and DIL is making a late dinner for DH's birthday and we are going to sleep. How are you all this morning?
> 
> Judi I can just imagine you with your baby, on your shoulder. There's no love like it is there?


Poor Tessa .... She might know she is going home & might be stressing :-( Animals can often sense when there is a change about to happen & she may be picking up on your mood


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny (at the moment) Surrey, it is quite windy and the clouds are whizzing by. Had a lovely lie in as the family are away, now having a lazy breakfast. Ity is sooooooooooo quiet here. How is everyone this morning?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Susan and Xiang. How are you today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny (at the moment) Surrey, it is quite windy and the clouds are whizzing by. Had a lovely lie in as the family are away, now having a lazy breakfast. Ity is sooooooooooo quiet here. How is everyone this morning?


Hello Purple, I am a bit tired - have had my little Munchkin since yesterday morning - and she has been either in my arms or asleep on my shoulder for most of the time. She did have a play on the floor, yesterday, for a short while, but that hasn't been repeated - she has begun to miss her mum & grandma is her safetynet


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Susan and Xiang. How are you today?


I have already answered that, but forgot to ask how you were going. Are you getting any respite from your shoulder & FM


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny (at the moment) Surrey, it is quite windy and the clouds are whizzing by. Had a lovely lie in as the family are away, now having a lazy breakfast. Ity is sooooooooooo quiet here. How is everyone this morning?
> ...


I know that feeling. Hope you can get some rest soon. They always want their grandma (mums mum). xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Susan and Xiang. How are you today?
> ...


In a word NO. But I have now bought a new reclining chair with the money I didn't spend on the private injections. My whole back has gone into spasm, but it'll sort itself out soon. Other than that I'm good. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes, I think that must be because our daughters are so much like us. This one has only spent a very short time (once) with her nanna & her 3yo sister told their nanna that she didn't like her smell - this woman smokes & drinks a large amount & I don't think she believes that the children can smell the difference between smoke free people & smokers :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've given in...I've bought some yarn from deramores since I spoke to you Judi....Saxy spurred me on. I've paid £18 insted of £32 ish.....good eh? Judi it's lovely to talk with you, but can you tell I get tongue tied on a phone hahahaha..I need loo BRB


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes, we can't give in to it, can we, otherwise we won't be able to do the things we want too - that is my belief, anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've given in...I've bought some yarn from deramores since I spoke to you Judi....Saxy spurred me on. I've paid £18 insted of £32 ish.....good eh? Judi it's lovely to talk with you, but can you tell I get tongue tied on a phone hahahaha..I need loo BRB


You did fine - I only get really shy when I have to speak to people that are in my physical presence, especially if I haven't met them in any way :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm glad you bought the chair Purple. There's more sense to it. and Good morning...Judi and me have skyped...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Absolutely. I am trying to keep moving as much as possible. The rest of the time Ikeep occupied by knitting and sewing. Last night I decided to decorate a bum bag, crocheted some flowers - now looks quite hippyish.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've given in...I've bought some yarn from deramores since I spoke to you Judi....Saxy spurred me on. I've paid £18 insted of £32 ish.....good eh? Judi it's lovely to talk with you, but can you tell I get tongue tied on a phone hahahaha..I need loo BRB


That sounds like a bargain. What have you bought?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Oh how lovely. I must skpye Judi soon but with all the family around I just don't seem to have much time. Mind you 2 weeks today they should all be in their new house - fingers crossed.
McPasty rang me the other day to sort out her trip her to go to Ally Pally. I don't intend to buy any (much) YARN until then.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've given in...I've bought some yarn from deramores since I spoke to you Judi....Saxy spurred me on. I've paid £18 insted of £32 ish.....good eh? Judi it's lovely to talk with you, but can you tell I get tongue tied on a phone hahahaha..I need loo BRB
> ...


Some King Cole Galaxy for a wrap for DIL...It's DK with sequens in it. I thought it might be nice to put in her stocking for Christmas....This story is like a saga. I think the wrap (by the time it's been a cardigan, a shawl and another shaw, a Debbie Bliss pattern and rialto lace, now a pattern and some galaxy) is costing a fortune...I want locking up....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Children can tell the difference by smell between nannas and grandmas at a very young age.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


But not until after Edinburgh. xxx What colour is it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Was it a purchased one, or one you prepared earlier .... Hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be back. I'm taking Tessa for a little walk....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go now as I think a walk might be an idea and then I can settle down to knit for the rest of the day - purely on medicinal grounds!! Have a lovely evening Xiang and sleep well. Susan you have a good day and enjoy your late birthday party for DH. Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It's a dark green bum bag that I bought about 20 years ago for £2.99. But it is just the right size and has loads of pockets so I just put some crochet flowers on it - I will post picture later when it is finished. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Little Munchkin has woken now, and is trying to get into everything - without leaving me :XD: Quite interesting state of affairs, really. She is still tired too, cos she is still sucking her thumb and playing with my hair - which is the real sign of tiredness with her. 

I am going to sign off, cos it is very difficult o do this with her as she is for now :? Will check back later & see if anyone is still on - so farewell for now & have a wonderful day xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back...Purple did you see the message that saxy left about the yarn?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Fuschia........Have a look at it and see what you think. It's king cole galaxy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I agree totally - DD3 noticed that her children (when they were babies) would pull away from their nanna, and didn't know why - we worked out that it was the smell of cigarettes & old smoke. I use essential oils & my girls know when I am visiting - even before they have seem me, sometimes the children will let me in while their mother is doing something :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Pa. Watching the weather news for Florida. A hurricane is going to come in over the Keys and go north to the Panhandle. That means right over Fort Myers. Hope everyone there will be well, also our property there. So nice to hear about what everyone is doing.

Xiang, you are so lucky to have a baby GD. There is nothing like them wanting to be held close and snuggled. Hope Jada feels better soon. Also hope her Mom comes home soon, so you can get some rest yourself.

Purple can't wait to see your new bum bag all decorated. You have such neat ideas and lovely execution of those ideas. Hope your back spasms are soon gone and FM once again under some control. Take it easy. Hope your recliner arrives earlier for you.

GS your yarn sounds lovely. Loved the run down of want you thought you might make for DIL. Can't wait to see your aran sweater. Sorry to hear Tessa is leaving today. She probably knows something is afoot and is nervous, hence the diarrhea. I know you will be sad to have her leave. Have a lovely time with your family tonight at the belated birthday dinner for DH.

Jynx, loved chatting with you. Sorry your Mom is still not eating or drinking enough. Thinking of you. If you are at your Mom's today, take your small knitting projects with you. Might help the stress levels.

Well off for a short time. Need to get dressed and do a little, stress, little clean up. Getting some corn on the cob for dinner with ham steak tonight. Corn season here is just about over, so want to indulge while we can. Everyone have a lovely day and thinking of you all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Pa. Watching the weather news for Florida. A hurricane is going to come in over the Keys and go north to the Panhandle. That means right over Fort Myers. Hope everyone there will be well, also our property there. So nice to hear about what everyone is doing.
> 
> Xiang, you are so lucky to have a baby GD. There is nothing like them wanting to be held close and snuggled. Hope Jada feels better soon. Also hope her Mom comes home soon, so you can get some rest yourself.
> 
> ...


Jayla has now gone home with her mum & she was so happy to see her, she was really impatient when her mum was getting ready to give her a bf, but was extra happy afterwards, until she had to go in her carseat :-(


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I think she grew out of it, or decided it wasn't good for her image!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I love fuchsia - that is the colour that I wore for my second wedding


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Purple would love it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I gave in as GS asked yesterday for a chunky jumper in Army green. I just ordered some from Deramores for him. £55 reduced to £38.50, so I feel almost virtuous!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

By the way. If you missed me yesterday it was because I went to Chichester again to a play at the Theatre with my lovely brothers. Took DH and DS2. Then had a lovely meal at a new restaurant in Amberley. Well, new to me. Going again to Chichester on Wednesday; then PV, Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow are all coming to Worthing Thursday; then the Airshow over the weekend. What a wonderful life! Except that the Airshow is hard work and we'll end up irascable and tired.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Now all I'm getting is Deramores adverts. This is not fair!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

That Fyberspates Scrumptious looks just that - especially reduced from £14.99 to £10.49! But I don't want it, do I?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That Fyberspates Scrumptious looks just that - especially reduced from £14.99 to £10.49! But I don't want it, do I?


Saxy, could you send me the email from Deramores about the Bank Holiday Sale Please?

It's ok, you don't need to send it to me, cos it isn't available to me :-(


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Today is a saddish day, because Tessa goes home. Guess what? She's got the runs!!!!
> 
> Ds rang to ask if we wanted tpo go on the boat, (9.15), !!! I refused no thankyou. Anyway we are going up there for 5pm and DIL is making a late dinner for DH's birthday and we are going to sleep. How are you all this morning?


Poor Tessa.... too many treats, auntie? Or maybe her internal clock has let her know mom is coming hom and she is nervous and excited..... I'm glad you'll be having a nice diversion the the family tonight though...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. Today is a saddish day, because Tessa
> ...


 I love when they are on my shoulder and I can smell those little baby powder necks for snuggles. It is a challenge to get anything done though... and you have a few going with you to MIL's too, right? And, if not, a little rest and knit time on the ride would be nice........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy ... Of course you were missed... not by me though.... I was gone all day too!!! Sounds like you have a really busy week planned but most of it sounds like fun stuff... Hope there is good weather for the air show..... I have afriend who is just packing for a trip to london and having touble deciding what to wear weatherwise, but she did start with reallly cute Wellies for stomping around in the rain.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have an e-mail from Deramores as well, but didn't see the bank holiday sale. there is a particular yarn I want, but need to know which one BFF wants so we can redistribute a couple of the ten skein bags.... Not like I need a new project right now, but it is so pretty. 

Purly, my knitting goes everwhere with me.... I took it yesterday, as I was going to have mom pull out hers... she has forgotten so much, but has started a scarf and probably needs me to help, but she needs bright light and just was not wanting to be out of bed and closest to the nearest bath.... I've not called yet this morning... since we are late risers,,,, but I can't procrastinate much longer. DH is already cooking up a storm for tonight's dinner - so my cardboard breakfast bar is feeling lonely.... I may have to move to studio to keep hands off....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > That Fyberspates Scrumptious looks just that - especially reduced from £14.99 to £10.49! But I don't want it, do I?
> ...


that is one of the saddest messages I have ever been sent. I'm so sorry it's not available to our overseas friends. One of us could buy the wool for you and send it on. I did send you the email though. Did it not reach you?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I can order frm Deramores also.... I even get free shipping if over $50.00.... but I don't know if my shipping to Australia is more than shipping from England... We need to check that out.... It seems there is always something on my wish list.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening cloudy Surrey. It was sunny earlier and we had lunch sitting in the garden.
Here'sa photo of my bum bag now I've finished decorating it.
I had a text from Susan and she is going to stay at her son's tonight so may not be on line.
How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great bag.... That stuff is not easy to sew through.... Cute teddy too..... You are getting so much done.... Those should help with you not having things on your shoulder and neck..... Actually, they usually are about all you need and it's nice to have both hands free. I need to dig mine out....

Had a long day with mom yesterday and it is RAINING here so we are being very lazy. I haven't gone upstairs or to the gym.... Nothing, and it is 2:30 in the afternoon already.... I think I'll grab needles for a brainless project while we watch a car race at 3. DH has dinner in the crock pot so we don't really *have* to do anything else today.... Looks like everyone is having a lazy day.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx. Thanks for nice compliments about the bag. The teddy was one sent to my by Xiang. I take it around with me everywhere. So glad you are having a lazy day, you deserve it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That Fyberspates Scrumptious looks just that - especially reduced from £14.99 to £10.49! But I don't want it, do I?


And I do (not) want it either!! Or .......


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Saxy buy what you like dear. Life is too short not to enjoy things you like. Your GS sweater sounds like it will be very warm. Show a pic when you get it completed.What a great week ahead filled with lovely outings, even the airshow, although work is involved.Enjoy!!!

GS what pattern are you going to use for DIL 's item??Not sure if it is a sweater or shawl you are going to make her. The color is fabulous.Have a fun time with your family and enjoy your over night.

Xiang hope you have had a rest up. You are a loving grandma to your GKs. Know Jayda loved being with you and snuggling up.

Purple hope you are feeling a little better. Your bum bag is lovely. Did you crochet the flowers and sew them on. So unique.

Lifeline hope to see you back on soon. Did you attend the wedding and wear all your lovely new clothes. Hope you had a wonderful time. have a great time with Saxy, Londy and Purple. They will be delighted to meet Marshmallow Know you ladies will have a great time.

Just finished dinner. Last of the corn on the cob. Was so sweet and delicious.

Jynx hope you had a relaxing day and that Mom is doing better.

Tammie Happy Birthday to you, hope you had a special day.

Hi Londy. how are you??? Have you started on your shawl border yet???

Well, going to curl up on the couch and watch a little tv. Everyone have a good night. Purlyxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > That Fyberspates Scrumptious looks just that - especially reduced from £14.99 to £10.49! But I don't want it, do I?
> ...


Purple thank you so much for thinking about me the card is lovely I really need to find a box that I can store these things in


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Tammie I know it is your birthday there now so Happy Birthday I hope you have a really nice day and enjoy your lunch out!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs hope DH enjoys birthday dinner


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs hope DH enjoys birthday dinner


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


We had a lovely trip to visit MIL, Jayla slept & I was able to get some knitting done. Then we visited DD3, and while we were shopping, Jayla had some time with her Aunty & cousins :thumbup: . After that, we came home to wait for her mum


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


No, it hadn't arrived when I checked, so I used the "newsletter" code & got a little off, but thank you for trying xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can order frm Deramores also.... I even get free shipping if over $50.00.... but I don't know if my shipping to Australia is more than shipping from England... We need to check that out.... It seems there is always something on my wish list.......


Mine is free after $100.00, so I just wait until I have that amount for the order :XD:! But the yarn is still cheaper than it is from here :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening cloudy Surrey. It was sunny earlier and we had lunch sitting in the garden.
> Here'sa photo of my bum bag now I've finished decorating it.
> I had a text from Susan and she is going to stay at her son's tonight so may not be on line.
> How is everyone this evening?


Little Xiang is very pleased with her prominent place of honour :lol: :lol: I love it, it has all the correct elements - denim, purple & little Xiang xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > That Fyberspates Scrumptious looks just that - especially reduced from £14.99 to £10.49! But I don't want it, do I?
> ...


I just ordered 2 skeins of "Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace" in natural, for DD3's Wedding (Aeolian) Shawl, it should arrive in the next week :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so glad to finally meet Little Xiang.....Such great adventures she gets to go on........ Finally called mom at 6:00 She finally admitted she was sitting there feeling sorry for herself and let DH go pick her up. We managed to get 3 bites of rice in her and a cup of tea but can't even tempt her with a dessert.... We are all just chilling ad watching a movie. I have asked her to spend the night, but she is worried about me catching something from her while I'm on these steroids and supposed to be avoiding sick people..... Hope the blood work results are in tomorrow and that I get a chance to talk to Dr. Don't want to keep bugging him as a new patient, but have no idea if there is more than one infection going on, and whith all the West Nile virus around here... though I'm pretty sure she would be even sicker.... I'm working on second cloth with that leftover cotton. I know in my heart of hearts that I'm probably going to run out..... but maybe I'll luck out.....


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Binky and Tammie!! xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. BOTH..... and I hope you get to do just what you want to for your special day......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We are on our third style of recliners now. We will never be without them. I have 2... One in the computer room where I have another craft light and magnifier setup when I cannot stomach DH's TV choices any longer!!!!
> 
> The ones we had when I came home from the hospital were oversized leather and the only ones we ever ownedthat hada lever on the side. It as on the right....where I had the surgery and I could not reach or pull....so I was not allowedto sit in it unless DH was home.... I sat in a rolling secretary chair insetead. Well, he as home, I as in recliner and he went to garage to do some work but left the door open so I could call. Remember, I have limited yelling power at this point and he turned on power machines...... It would have taken a bomb to get his attention!!! but he was right there if I needed him. Gotta love 'em. Who else would.........
> 
> BTW - I really do have a college education... and normally spell words correctlyand used to be a great typist..... Looking at my last few posts.... no one would ever know it..... Time to slow down and breathe, maybe read what I write.....


It doesn't matter love, we are friends here and we all know what you mean!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey and overcast London! Had a lazy day yesterday, plodding on with my shawl! I have now started on the border, yikes!!! 
DH was up a lot in the night with pain in his leg - his good leg!!! It sounds like sciatica which he had in the other leg 4 years ago, He wouldn't do anything about it (MEN!) and so the nerve slowly died, leaving him quite lame. He has got used to it and manages quite well but I'm not sure I can go through all that again. I've threatened him with dire consequences if he lets it get too bad without seeking help!
Jynx so sorry mom is still causing you worry, I really hope she turns a good corner soon!
PV, sorry your back is bad, get it better by Thursday please!!
Saxy, the yarn sounds lovely, just going off to look at Deramores now!
Love and hugs to you all until later! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening cloudy Surrey. It was sunny earlier and we had lunch sitting in the garden.
> ...


she does kinda finish it all off doesn't she?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Ohhh, that's the one I didn't want most of all! But I've ordered for GS and don't need any more wool. I'm being strong(ish)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Happy Birthday Binky and Tammie!! xxx


Hello to you! And happy birthday to our two special friends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and overcast London! Had a lazy day yesterday, plodding on with my shawl! I have now started on the border, yikes!!!
> DH was up a lot in the night with pain in his leg - his good leg!!! It sounds like sciatica which he had in the other leg 4 years ago, He wouldn't do anything about it (MEN!) and so the nerve slowly died, leaving him quite lame. He has got used to it and manages quite well but I'm not sure I can go through all that again. I've threatened him with dire consequences if he lets it get too bad without seeking help!
> Jynx so sorry mom is still causing you worry, I really hope she turns a good corner soon!
> PV, sorry your back is bad, get it better by Thursday please!!
> ...


The offer is only for the Bank Holiday weekend!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Another lie in and lazy breakfast, making the most of the family being away, although it is soo quieyt and I dso miss them. Started on the border bit of my ashton. Keep reading the instructions over and over, don't want to go wrong now. How is everyone today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ohhhh - I am not sure if I have already said this or not, so ......hope your birthdays were good ones, Tammie & Binky, have a good day xx

I am ssssooooo tired, I think the last two days have hit me, I just want to curl up & go to sleep - but need to cook some steaks for tea :-( :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all from a grey and overcast London! Had a lazy day yesterday, plodding on with my shawl! I have now started on the border, yikes!!!
> ...


It's quiet here at the moment. I feel that four of us are saving our energy for Thursday! Then try stopping the chatter.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


My pleasure and have a really HAPPY BIRTHDAY xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR TAMMIE AND LISA
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU TWO!!!!!!

Lots of love and birthday hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Morning Saxy, thanks for the pm. I shall see you on Thursday. Really looking forward to it. Have sorted out buses and street map. xxx So looking forward to it. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple hope you are feeling a little better. Your bum bag is lovely. Did you crochet the flowers and sew them on. So unique.

Hi Pearlie, How are you? Yes I did crochet the flowers and sew them on.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR TAMMIE AND LISA
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU TWO!!!!!!
> ...


Ditto from me, also - I don't have the energy :roll: :lol:

Hello Purple & Saxy - hmmmmm I should say "*Good Morning*


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and overcast London! Had a lazy day yesterday, plodding on with my shawl! I have now started on the border, yikes!!!
> DH was up a lot in the night with pain in his leg - his good leg!!! It sounds like sciatica which he had in the other leg 4 years ago, He wouldn't do anything about it (MEN!) and so the nerve slowly died, leaving him quite lame. He has got used to it and manages quite well but I'm not sure I can go through all that again. I've threatened him with dire consequences if he lets it get too bad without seeking help!
> Jynx so sorry mom is still causing you worry, I really hope she turns a good corner soon!
> PV, sorry your back is bad, get it better by Thursday please!!
> ...


Morning Londy, Sounds as if we are keeping pace with our ashtons. Looking forward to show and tell on Thursday. Sorry to hear DH is having trouble with his leg. Hope you can persuade him to go to the docs sooner rather than later! Roll on Thursday xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I will let you know what it feels like - I might have enough left over to make something for myself  :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Evening Xiang, Are you recovered from having little Munchkin?
Little Xiang likes being on the bum bag, she says she has a better view from there! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


It's proving tobe quite a week, with Thursday as the crown.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just put some washing in and it's started to rain!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I just hope you won't be too exhausted by the end of the week!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Here! Have some energy; coming down the computer. It's another lovely morning here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I will be by Monday!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


sI want to hang washing out and it's raining. Oh poo!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's proving tobe quite a week, with Thursday as the crown.[/quote]

I just hope you won't be too exhausted by the end of the week![/quote]

I will be by Monday!![/quote]

Well i hope you have put next Monday in the diary as a REST DAY!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to sort out the washing and print my Worthing map. Have a good day/evening. Lots of love and hugs and catch you later xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thank you so much, I really needed that. We had a beautiful day here, got all my bedding washed & dried, then back on the bed - was actually able to stay outside for a while and not get cold :thumbup: :thumbup: But it is starting to get cool again now


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It's proving tobe quite a week, with Thursday as the crown.


I just hope you won't be too exhausted by the end of the week![/quote]

I will be by Monday!![/quote]

Well i hope you have put next Monday in the diary as a REST DAY![/quote]

I don't need rest days :-( , unless I have the GK's :lol: :lol: :lol: Then I need 3 rest days :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


....of your BUM??!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Aaaarghh!!! One of my new Knit Pro Spectra tips has just snapped in the middle of a very long row!!!!! Have rescued it all but will be looking for metal tips shortly!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaaarghh!!! One of my new Knit Pro Spectra tips has just snapped in the middle of a very long row!!!!! Have rescued it all but will be looking for metal tips shortly!!!


can you carry on with the knitting. I hate anything that stops me mid-flow. Does this mean you won't have the Ashton finished by Thursday?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaarghh!!! One of my new Knit Pro Spectra tips has just snapped in the middle of a very long row!!!!! Have rescued it all but will be looking for metal tips shortly!!!
> ...


I forgot to mention that there was a spare tip in the pack, which rather suggests the same thing had happened to the previous owner (I got them on e-bay!). However, although this means I can carry on knitting, I very much doubt I will finish by Thursday as annoying things like cooking, eating and sleeping keep getting in the way!!!1


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Gosh, you shouldn't let things like that happen!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I do realise that nothing is more important than knitting but DH has other ideas!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tammie I know it is your birthday there now so Happy Birthday I hope you have a really nice day and enjoy your lunch out!


Happy Birthday Lisa, hope your day is very special and filled with fun and lots of good wishes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


mine's not allowed to have ideas.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


nothing like wishful thinking, is there?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I admit I haven't trained him very well!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just heard from dear Patticake, her computer is fritzed but sends her love to all and hopes to be back - eventually!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast Pa. It seems that we are to have thunder storms happening later in the day. Our Daisy hates loud noises, so she will probably be trying to hide in one of our laps.

Londy hope your DH feels better today. Do you have Chiropractors in the UK???That is who I go to when I have sciatica pain. He is the one who gave me the Tens Unit to apply for severe pain relief..It really helps. Sorry to hear you knitting needle broke, but glad you were able to save all your stitches.That could have been disasterous.

Saxy am envious of the good times you ladies will have on Thursday. It sounds as if you live on the sea shore and have different weather patterns than Purple and some of the others who live in UK. Still not sure where to place everyone, as I am terrible with directions as far as finding places.Deramores has lovely yarns. Fun looking over their products.

Purple, rest up for Thursday and I hope your back and shoulder are feeling better today.I'm sure your home does feel quiet with the family away for a few days. Our schools started today. Need to remember to look for flashing school lights and school buses. Neighborhood is quiet with children not out playing.

Xiang hope you are getting caught up with the energy Saxy zipped to you. Just wish that could really happen. I think I would become an energy hog then. I think some days we have energy and others wonder where it went.

Sharon, am going to see if our BBC station is going to carry the Tatoo tonight. If it does I will tape it. If not I will see I I can order it. Hope you and little tena are doing well.

Hello Susan. Don't know if you are back from your over night yet, but hope you had a wonderful evening, celebrating DH birthday. How did the transfer go with Tessa??

Jynx, hope things are somewhat improved for you this week. Take care and rest as you can dear.

I am going to get down and start getting stuff ready for Florida. On the weather channel last night, they had a report given from Ft. Myers Beach. Am assuming everything okay with property there, or else neighbor or community board would have called. Hugs around and hoping everyone has a great day/evening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had a text from Susan to say that Tammie is in bed with a kidney infection. What a way to spend a birthday. Susan has sent her a card from us.
Not stopping just wanted to let you know straight away. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning from an overcast Pa. It seems that we are to have thunder storms happening later in the day. Our Daisy hates loud noises, so she will probably be trying to hide in one of our laps.
> 
> Londy hope your DH feels better today. Do you have Chiropractors in the UK???That is who I go to when I have sciatica pain. He is the one who gave me the Tens Unit to apply for severe pain relief..It really helps. Sorry to hear you knitting needle broke, but glad you were able to save all your stitches.That could have been disasterous.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly! Yes we have chiropractors here but getting DH to one is a different matter entirely, he is just so stubborn. I sometimes wonder if he thinks he's just not worth the trouble even if I do!!
I so wish you could be with us on Thursday too, although you will certainly be with us in spirit, as will all the Tenas! (That just means we will talk about you, lol!!) When are you going back to Florida? I didn't think you went until November? Hope all is well down there!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Need I say more.....?!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Need I say more.....?!


Oh I want that sign!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Haahaa. I'll have you know that my bum is far too miniscule to get in the way of a view. Anyway I wear my bum bag at the front so Little Xiang can see where's she's going.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saxy am envious of the good times you ladies will have on Thursday. It sounds as if you live on the sea shore and have different weather patterns than Purple and some of the others who live in UK. Still not sure where to place everyone, as I am terrible with directions as far as finding places.Deramores has lovely yarns. Fun looking over their products.

Purple, rest up for Thursday and I hope your back and shoulder are feeling better today.I'm sure your home does feel quiet with the family away for a few days. Our schools started today. Need to remember to look for flashing school lights and school buses. Neighborhood is quiet with children not out playing.

Hi Pearlie. Although I am about just an hour away (as the crow flies) from Saxy. There are two ranges of hills - namely the North and the South Downs between us and they can have quite an influence on the weather. I am taking ity fairly easy although this afternoon I am going to make some greengage jam as it's Mr Ps favourite and not easy to buy in the shops very often. Hope you are keeping well and have a better week than last. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Mine will no way be finished by Thursday. And I've just looked at the blocking instructions - Lifeline - HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Saxy am envious of the good times you ladies will have on Thursday. It sounds as if you live on the sea shore and have different weather patterns than Purple and some of the others who live in UK. Still not sure where to place everyone, as I am terrible with directions as far as finding places.Deramores has lovely yarns. Fun looking over their products.
> 
> Purple, rest up for Thursday and I hope your back and shoulder are feeling better today.I'm sure your home does feel quiet with the family away for a few days. Our schools started today. Need to remember to look for flashing school lights and school buses. Neighborhood is quiet with children not out playing.
> 
> Hi Pearlie. Although I am about just an hour away (as the crow flies) from Saxy. There are two ranges of hills - namely the North and the South Downs between us and they can have quite an influence on the weather. I am taking ity fairly easy although this afternoon I am going to make some greengage jam as it's Mr Ps favourite and not easy to buy in the shops very often. Hope you are keeping well and have a better week than last. xxx


Another learning experience, what is greengage jam. I have never heard of this before. Might it be called something else here in the states???


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from an overcast Pa. It seems that we are to have thunder storms happening later in the day. Our Daisy hates loud noises, so she will probably be trying to hide in one of our laps.
> ...


We don't leave until Nov.1st for Florida, but I have alot of packing up of things I want to take. It does take me longer to do things now, so if I start now, it will alieviate that last minute rush, which I hate. You may chat about us all you want. That way we will be there with you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Happy Birthday Binky and Tammie!! xxx


Hello you stranger you, and Thank you!!!

Hope to see more of you now that the tattoo is over!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Hi Purly and thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thank you Purple that was sang very well on key and everything!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Tammie, am so very sorry to hear you are ill on your birthday. Loving thoughts coming your way and hope you feel better very soon.Happy Birthday wishes sent.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to get down and start getting stuff ready for Florida. On the weather channel last night, they had a report given from Ft. Myers Beach. Am assuming everything okay with property there, or else neighbor or community board would have called. Hugs around and hoping everyone has a great day/evening.[/quote]

Hi Purly! Yes we have chiropractors here but getting DH to one is a different matter entirely, he is just so stubborn. I sometimes wonder if he thinks he's just not worth the trouble even if I do!!
I so wish you could be with us on Thursday too, although you will certainly be with us in spirit, as will all the Tenas! (That just means we will talk about you, lol!!) When are you going back to Florida? I didn't think you went until November? Hope all is well down there!! xxxxxx[/quote]

We don't leave until Nov.1st for Florida, but I have alot of packing up of things I want to take. It does take me longer to do things now, so if I start now, it will alieviate that last minute rush, which I hate. You may chat about us all you want. That way we will be there with you.[/quote]

Hope that everything is fine with your Florida home, and it would take me forever to get things ready to go, Do you live pretty close to the ocean?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning from an overcast Pa. It seems that we are to have thunder storms happening later in the day. Our Daisy hates loud noises, so she will probably be trying to hide in one of our laps.
> 
> Londy hope your DH feels better today. Do you have Chiropractors in the UK???That is who I go to when I have sciatica pain. He is the one who gave me the Tens Unit to apply for severe pain relief..It really helps. Sorry to hear you knitting needle broke, but glad you were able to save all your stitches.That could have been disasterous.
> 
> ...


Pearly. The only reason we have better weather in Worthing is that we are on the English Channel, so the gulf stream comes past and warms the water; we are in a bay, so are protected a bit by that; have the South Downs immediately to our north for further protection from the north; and Worthing is between two rivers and doesn't get the fog from either. As you may have gathered by now, we are very proud of our weather.However, we have been known to have even snow. And we were cut off in the great storm of 1987 - it is still regularly talked of!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just had a text from Susan to say that Tammie is in bed with a kidney infection. What a way to spend a birthday. Susan has sent her a card from us.
> Not stopping just wanted to let you know straight away. xxx


Poor Tammie, the fates aren't with her ATM are they?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Need I say more.....?!


it's printed on your heart, copyit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from windy and damp Surrey. Although it was sunny earlier and I did manage to get my washing dry and the guinea pigs out for a run. Had to bring them in when it rained (I think it's cos they turn into Gremlins or something) How is everyone this afternoon.

Pearlie Greengages are like plums, smaller and green. Does that help?

Saxy I forgot about the gulf stream but did mention the Downs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Why do you think mine still isn't blocked!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Are you having a good day? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Lifeline - DOUBLE HELP!!!!!! Perhaps we can hav a blocking party?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Now all I'm getting is Deramores adverts. This is not fair!!!!


Every page I turn to is Deremores hahahaha...Hello Saxy,,,I'lm catching up!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from windy and damp Surrey. Although it was sunny earlier and I did manage to get my washing dry and the guinea pigs out for a run. Had to bring them in when it rained (I think it's cos they turn into Gremlins or something) How is everyone this afternoon.
> 
> Pearlie Greengages are like plums, smaller and green. Does that help?
> 
> Saxy I forgot about the gulf stream but did mention the Downs.


That's OK, I forgot the North Downs!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Now all I'm getting is Deramores adverts. This is not fair!!!!
> ...


It is getting a bit wearing! And it doesn't help when we keep mentioning the word D........... add that to the banned list!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Now all I'm getting is Deramores adverts. This is not fair!!!!
> ...


Hi Susan, Did you have a good time with the family. I sent a\ text to Tammie and had a quick reply. Poor thing, she really is going through it at the moment.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Ok to change the subject. I looked up blocking boards - around £90 or Tesco giant foam floor puzzle 4 pieces at 60x60 cm each LESS THAN £8 WHICH i think it what Rebecca used.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


But on the otherhand I could have a sneaky peak!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everybody. We spent yeaterday on the river for 3 hours, just "cruising"...I really enjoyed it. DIL made a Sunday dinner and we played games last night. I slept like a log. 

Happy birthday Lisa and Tammie. I hope you feel better very soon Tammie. 

DIL and DS went out for a couple of hours for a coffee etc. on their own and we stayed in and were there for the boys. I fell asleep and had 2 hrs...This is getting hopeless hahaha...I could go to bed now.

I'm glad the train stops at Edinburgh in October, because god knows where I'd end up hahaha..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got some rather nice photo's yesterday of us in the boat, but DS hasn't sent them through yet. I'll show yoy when they come.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got some rather nice photo's yesterday of us in the boat, but DS hasn't sent them through yet. I'll show yoy when they come.


Sounds as if you had a lovely time on the boat. Looking forward to seeing the photos. 
I've just looked at that site I mustn't mention and I want that Fyberthingy lace yarn. Wonder if they will have it at Ally Pally.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Even if they do have it, will it be as cheap???? It's a very good saving you know.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Even if they do have it, will it be as cheap???? It's a very good saving you know.....


I know but I do have at least 2 miles worth of lace yarn already. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just heard that there's a naked "knitted Harry" on Saltburn pier. Where they already have the Olympics. I'll see if I can get the picture. Give me 2 mins...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DIL and DS went out for a couple of hours for a coffee etc. on their own and we stayed in and were there for the boys. I fell asleep and had 2 hrs...This is getting hopeless hahaha...I could go to bed now.

I'm glad the train stops at Edinburgh in October, because god knows where I'd end up hahaha..[/quote]

Don't worry we will all be with you to push you off. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just heard that there's a naked "knitted Harry" on Saltburn pier. Where they already have the Olympics. I'll see if I can get the picture. Give me 2 mins...


Is it anatomically correct


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just heard that there's a naked "knitted Harry" on Saltburn pier. Where they already have the Olympics. I'll see if I can get the picture. Give me 2 mins...
> ...


If I ever get this photo sent to me we can both have a look.... :hunf:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I;ve found it


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a neat bit of knitting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I give up.. Why is it any job I ask to be done takes forever!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I give up.. Why is it any job I ask to be done takes forever!!!!


I [posted it at the bottom of the last page. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Seemingly DH has sent me the link~~~~~~!! Well for his information I haven't got his link.....It's in the Daily mail or something.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahahah...now thats good hahahaha....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahahah...now thats good hahahaha....


You've seen it then. Would DH like to borrow my rollerskates?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

When does your family come home?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahah...now thats good hahahaha....
> ...


He'd only put them on his hands.....!!!!!! He's driving me nuts....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When does your family come home?


They are back tomorrow for a quick turn round and then off to Warwick to visit the castle on Wednesday and back here on Friday. We go to the coast on Wednesday and home Fri or Sat. Then it will be all panic over the week end as DD and SIL have to go into svhool Mon and Tuies and the gks start back on Wednesday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Isn't that what DHs do best?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have got my ashton shawl to the point where I am ready to do the border. I have read and reread the instructions, all I have to do now is make a start. Might need a glass of wine first.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ours go back next Tuesday. DIL is in on Monday, but the boys are going to their other Grandma's. We go to Stratford on Avon next Tuesday, If I ever find any energy to take me there. I pulled my rib again yesterday and jerked it, I think maybe it IS cracked after all.I've just put myself back a week....It doesn't hurt unless I breathe....OR laugh, and there's not much chance of that in this house hahaha...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I have got my ashton shawl to the point where I am ready to do the border. I have read and reread the instructions, all I have to do now is make a start. Might need a glass of wine first.


I'd need a crate if I liked wine...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ours go back next Tuesday. DIL is in on Monday, but the boys are going to their other Grandma's. We go to Stratford on Avon next Tuesday, If I ever find any energy to take me there. I pulled my rib again yesterday and jerked it, I think maybe it IS cracked after all.I've just put myself back a week....It doesn't hurt unless I breathe....OR laugh, and there's not much chance of that in this house hahaha...


You be careful with your ribs. Have you been to the doctors? I love Stratford on Avon. Went there on a school trip and one of the teachers ended up in thewater. Haven't a cllue how that hapened :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go and sort some food out as I want to watch the Edinburgh Tattoo on tv at 7. Wonder if I will be able to pick out Sophy?
Have a good evening Susan and if you rib doesn't get better in a couple of days please go see the doctor. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I have got my ashton shawl to the point where I am ready to do the border. I have read and reread the instructions, all I have to do now is make a start. Might need a glass of wine first.
> ...


I only drink wine for medicinal reasons :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

When I go to the Drs with my breaks it's not treated, these days...The only breaks they treat are digits!!!..I'm sick of moaning...I've never been to Stratford on Avon and we might stay longer if we like it or feel like it. 

The other day, the paper was carrying out a test on cleaning products for the house. Everything (including well know makes) came out terrible..like 1/2 out of 10...EXCEPT for ASTONISH...that got 10 out 0f 10...I've never heard of it but we called in at Boyes today and got some and it's only £1. DH is trying it out as I sit here typing....I shall be given the verdict soon.....As long as he likes it, that's the main thing....hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Right..I'm off now...see you all later. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When I go to the Drs with my breaks it's not treated, these days...The only breaks they treat are digits!!!..I'm sick of moaning...I've never been to Stratford on Avon and we might stay longer if we like it or feel like it.
> 
> The other day, the paper was carrying out a test on cleaning products for the house. Everything (including well know makes) came out terrible..like 1/2 out of 10...EXCEPT for ASTONISH...that got 10 out 0f 10...I've never heard of it but we called in at Boyes today and got some and it's only £1. DH is trying it out as I sit here typing....I shall be given the verdict soon.....As long as he likes it, that's the main thing....hahaha


Hope he is enjoying his consumer test. Stratford is really lovely, hope you like to. Bye for now xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

for anyone that is watching the highlights of the Tattoo

Sophy is in the opening scene as a pictish warrior, the Brave scene when the children are sitting on rocks listening to music and the finale which is based around the Queens coronation and Jubilee 

she might not even have been filmed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Same here sweetie!! Have you even GOT a blocking board? Ihave been trying to find one that doesn't cost a small fortune but I may have to resort to a very big towel pinned out on the spare room carpet!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> for anyone that is watching the highlights of the Tattoo
> 
> Sophy is in the opening scene as a pictish warrior, the Brave scene when the children are sitting on rocks listening to music and the finale which is based around the Queens coronation and Jubilee
> 
> she might not even have been filmed!


Well if she's there, I'll find her! She's so gorgeous, how can the cameras NOT have homed in on her!!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It's not going to be easier with wine, I promise but the more you drink, the less you'll care!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


My daughter had some of those to go round the swing in the garden but I think they are not fit for much now, will have a look at that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


My daughter had some of those to go round the swing in the garden but I think they are not fit for much now, will have a look at that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I;ve found it


Hahahahahahaha!! Love it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Whoops, double post, sorreeee!!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > for anyone that is watching the highlights of the Tattoo
> ...


well they have cut the opening scene! it might be shown later


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am going to get down and start getting stuff ready for Florida. On the weather channel last night, they had a report given from Ft. Myers Beach. Am assuming everything okay with property there, or else neighbor or community board would have called. Hugs around and hoping everyone has a great day/evening.


Hi Purly! Yes we have chiropractors here but getting DH to one is a different matter entirely, he is just so stubborn. I sometimes wonder if he thinks he's just not worth the trouble even if I do!!
I so wish you could be with us on Thursday too, although you will certainly be with us in spirit, as will all the Tenas! (That just means we will talk about you, lol!!) When are you going back to Florida? I didn't think you went until November? Hope all is well down there!! xxxxxx[/quote]

We don't leave until Nov.1st for Florida, but I have alot of packing up of things I want to take. It does take me longer to do things now, so if I start now, it will alieviate that last minute rush, which I hate. You may chat about us all you want. That way we will be there with you.[/quote]

Hope that everything is fine with your Florida home, and it would take me forever to get things ready to go, Do you live pretty close to the ocean?[/quote]

Hi Binky, It does take alot of planning etc to get ready to go. Am taking down some of my fancier dinnerware and wine glasses, plus more Christmas decorations. So that means a trip to the attic. We live about 20 to 30 mins from the ocean. Like to go to Sanibel Island. Lots of neat shops esp. the lys.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Need I say more.....?!


Love this!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello one and all  

Happy Birthday to our dears Binky and Tammie  
Love you both 

I am not feeling great today , so i am not gonna stay long , sorry i have missed everyone on here lately .
Lots of Love to all of you  

I will post a pic of the teapot i am working on in the next couple days , it is really cute  

XOXOXO


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello one and all
> 
> Happy Birthday to our dears Binky and Tammie
> Love you both
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan love the knitted Prince Harry effigy. This was very well done.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought blocking boards from Knitpicks for $20.00. I understand that in the toy section of stores they have almost the exact same thing for the kiddies, but at a slightly cheaper price. Maybe check with Lifeline and see if she has seen them in the toy depts.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Saxy thanks for explanation why your weather seems nicer than some of the other areas. You have sunshine, they have rain type of thing. I think if I were to move to UK, I would like your weather better.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple I have never seen or heard of green plums. Do they have a sour or bitter taste to them???


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Will try to be back later. Still can't determine if the BBC we get will show the Tatoo. Guess I will have to wait till 7 our time to find out.

Haven't read further than chart 2 on the Ashton. I will now need to read the directions for the blocking. Hope it is not different than what I have done before. Am scared, if Purple needs wine to fortify before starting it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Just watched the edinburgh tattoo on tv, but couldn't pick out Sophy. Luckily I have recorded it so I will speak to Sharon and find out which bit she was in. By the way it was brilliant.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Will try to be back later. Still can't determine if the BBC we get will show the Tatoo. Guess I will have to wait till 7 our time to find out.
> 
> Haven't read further than chart 2 on the Ashton. I will now need to read the directions for the blocking. Hope it is not different than what I have done before. Am scared, if Purple needs wine to fortify before starting it.


Pearlie, I need wine for everything!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple I have never seen or heard of green plums. Do they have a sour or bitter taste to them???


They are not really plums but the nearest thing I could think of to describe them. They have a really lovely taste and if you like pl.ums then you will love greengages. I'll try to find out a bit more about them and let you know. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie,
This is what I found on Wikipedia. If you google greengage you can also see photos and recipes.

Greengage
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Greengages / Reine Claudes
Scientific classification
Kingdom: Plantae
(unranked): Angiosperms
(unranked): Eudicots
(unranked): Rosids
Order: Rosales
Family: Rosaceae
Genus: Prunus
Subgenus: Prunus
Section: Prunus
Species: P. domestica
Subspecies: P. d. ssp. italica
Variety: P. d. ssp. italica var. claudiana
Trinomial name
Prunus domestica ssp. italica var. claudiana
(Poiret) Gams
Synonyms

Prunus claudiana Poir.
Prunus domestica ssp. claudiana

The greengages, also known as the Reine Claudes, are the edible drupaceous fruits of a cultivar group of the common European plum. The first true greengage was bred in Moissac, France, from a green-fruited wild plum ('Canerik') originally found in Asia Minor; the original greengage cultivar nowadays survives in an almost unchanged form as 'Reine Claude Verte'.

The Oxford English Dictionary regards "gage" and "greengage" as synonyms.[1] However, not all gages are green, and some horticulturalists make a distinction between the two words, with greengages as a variety of the gages, scientifically named Prunus domestica subsp. italica var. claudiana. The gages (P. d. ssp. italica) otherwise include the large and usually purple to blackish but occasionally bright yellow round plums (var. subrotunda, e.g. the Ontario plum), as well as the ancient and little-known Austrian varieties Punze (var. rotunda) and Weinkriech (var. vinaria).
Contents


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I bought blocking boards from Knitpicks for $20.00. I understand that in the toy section of stores they have almost the exact same thing for the kiddies, but at a slightly cheaper price. Maybe check with Lifeline and see if she has seen them in the toy depts.


I think it was a childs foam floor jigsaw puzzle that Rebecca bought.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello one and all
> 
> Happy Birthday to our dears Binky and Tammie
> Love you both
> ...


Sorry you aqre not feeling good. Sending you lots of healing vibes and lots of love xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> for anyone that is watching the highlights of the Tattoo
> 
> Sophy is in the opening scene as a pictish warrior, the Brave scene when the children are sitting on rocks listening to music and the finale which is based around the Queens coronation and Jubilee
> 
> she might not even have been filmed!


Yes did see it. I shall look at the recording and see if I can find her. It was brilliant. Was she one of the children dancing round the standing stones? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Foam floor puzzles seem to be the answer. Will check it out with you and Rebecca on Thursday. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > for anyone that is watching the highlights of the Tattoo
> ...


no she was sitting on the stones


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

they cut out loads!! the whole of the pictish scene and loads of the finale!!!

oh well I'll get the dvd and see of it's on that!

I should be around more now (famous last words) :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For those of you looking to expand your blocking are, places like Northern Frieght, hardware/lumbr toes hav them as fatigue mates for in front of workbenches and can be much less expensive.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tammie --- So sorry your are spending your birthday feeling so sickly. That just means you get a 'do over' as soon as you are back on your feet..... 

Binky - many happy returns


Linky - feel better, get some rest.........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Mpm spent the night and had a little tea and a breakfast bar this morning. G took her back to her place about 1:30. She had asked if there was a retirement center near the hospital and I said no but pulled out a couple of brochures and read a few things. She had to lie down.... couldn't really look at those..... Haven't heard from Dr. on blood test or either brother on visit but did throw a complete fit to bank on phone and have discovered that "yes" they *do* have mom's new checks since the 16th... 9they called - probably mom, and that was probably the "insurace man" she hung up on, and they will release them to me as a special favor..... Not legal, you understand.... I should go get dressed and pick them up now, but I'm in no mood.... I think I'll aker a few more nasty calls and then see if there is a chance to finish that little cloth with the amount of yarn I have left. If DH gets back by 5, we'll go to the gym for a bit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


I shall have another look. How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> they cut out loads!! the whole of the pictish scene and loads of the finale!!!
> 
> oh well I'll get the dvd and see of it's on that!
> 
> I should be around more now (famous last words) :roll: :roll:


Glad you will be around more. We have sooooooooo missed you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For those of you looking to expand your blocking are, places like Northern Frieght, hardware/lumbr toes hav them as fatigue mates for in front of workbenches and can be much less expensive.


Hi Jynx, Thanks for that information are they like foam yoga mats? Hope you manage to get your mum's cheque book ok. She does sound a touch confused. How are you and is your cough any better? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Right! I can put it off no longer I will start the border of the ashton shAWL - NOW!! May be back later xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Phew, I thought I'd missed it as I was about a minute late turning on!! I'm sure I saw your gorgeous girlie during the music from Brave though. On the whole I think they should have had more bagpipes!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > they cut out loads!! the whole of the pictish scene and loads of the finale!!!
> ...


Hear, hear!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. I'm here. Hve I missed loads of stuff? Will some one PM me or do a quick run through of what I might ahve missed if it's important. I am just popping my nose in quickly and then going to bed as I am very tired. I hope every one is well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - The mats from the hardware are dark grey but still look like jigsaw pieces. I see no reason why a yoga mat wouldn't work though... It may be a little less dense a rubber, so the pins may eventually make more marks,,,, but that's not a real worry......

DH just called and is having major truck problems so won't be back to go to gym with me..... I think that will be my excuse for not moving today...... BAD, BAD. BAD.....

I've managed to puzzle out the bank problem.. I'm sure they called mom the day after her last procedure. She thought it was the insurance salesman and hung up. After rethinking, the bank realized they *had* ordered checks so cancelled my order.....

Off to make a few more nasty phone calls....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sharon, Had a look at the tattoo again and saw who I thought could be Sophy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poo! Bum! Knickers!
Sorry but I have just done the first row of the ashton border and then undone it!!!!! 
Maybe I'll leave it to tomorrow!
Ok off to bed. Good night/morning/eveingafternoon to all my lovely friends.
Tammie and Angela please feel better soon.
Family rang and they are home tomorrow.
Night night xxxxxxxxx Lots of love and hugs 
ps If it doesn't go right tomorrow it might be a case of If at first you dont succeed CHEAT :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. I'm here. Hve I missed loads of stuff? Will some one PM me or do a quick run through of what I might ahve missed if it's important. I am just popping my nose in quickly and then going to bed as I am very tired. I hope every one is well.


Hello and good night. Can't remember what's going on. It's all ashton mayhem here. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Need I say more.....?!


Well said, I totally agree :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes thanks, the energy from Saxy helped a lot :lol: Then I went & did yard work :thumbdown: :? ....... Oh well, it needed to be done & now my yard is clean for another minute ....... Hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The excitement of meeting up with you lot will boost her energy levels :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Tut tut ...... Hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaaarghh!!! One of my new Knit Pro Spectra tips has just snapped in the middle of a very long row!!!!! Have rescued it all but will be looking for metal tips shortly!!!


I have Addi circulars as well as the KnitPro ones, I use the Addis when I know I will be knitting tighter than usual :thumbup: Otherwise I use my Lovely warm KnitPro's :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Nor mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone thank you for the birthday wishes I had a nice quiet for the most part day and DH took me out to my favorite resteraunt so I am totally happy, my dear mom and dad got me the fire pit that I have been wanting 

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Ours go back next Tuesday. DIL is in on Monday, but the boys are going to their other Grandma's. We go to Stratford on Avon next Tuesday, If I ever find any energy to take me there. I pulled my rib again yesterday and jerked it, I think maybe it IS cracked after all.I've just put myself back a week....It doesn't hurt unless I breathe....OR laugh, and there's not much chance of that in this house hahaha...
> ...


Wouldnt have had anything to do with you, Miss Innocense, would it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When I go to the Drs with my breaks it's not treated, these days...The only breaks they treat are digits!!!..I'm sick of moaning...I've never been to Stratford on Avon and we might stay longer if we like it or feel like it.
> 
> The other day, the paper was carrying out a test on cleaning products for the house. Everything (including well know makes) came out terrible..like 1/2 out of 10...EXCEPT for ASTONISH...that got 10 out 0f 10...I've never heard of it but we called in at Boyes today and got some and it's only £1. DH is trying it out as I sit here typing....I shall be given the verdict soon.....As long as he likes it, that's the main thing....hahaha


You do know that they are only trying to get people to buy the product, don't you :?:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > When I go to the Drs with my breaks it's not treated, these days...The only breaks they treat are digits!!!..I'm sick of moaning...I've never been to Stratford on Avon and we might stay longer if we like it or feel like it.
> ...


I love Astonish.

Well, just popped in to catch up. Off to meet my Army mates now. Catch you all later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning from a very sore ribbed Grandma. I reckon the second jerk on it finished it off completely!!!. Now then, First of all, the tatoo was fantastic. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. I looked and looked for The best girl but I couldn't find her...Tell her she did so very well that we are proud of her. 

DH is off to a funeral now. It's just as well I asked him what time it was because he thought it was 2.30pm but on checking found it's 10.30 so he has 45 mins to get changed and there. It wouldn't be the first one he's missed. Little treasure comes this morning, I can't help much because of my rib. 

WELL DONE SOPHY.......WE ARE PROUD OF YOU......xxxxxxxx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Morning

I'm trying to get my house sorted because it hasnt had a good clean in weeks!

in between cleaning I hav an appointment at podiatry (feets) to get lazer treatment on my heels (waste of time)

it's been fine for weeks and has bothered me for years and I really don't have the time to go twice a week for the next 6 weeks!!

so I have to leave at 1 to get the bus as there isn't much parking near the clinic

I'm hoping I'm not suitable and theywill cancel all my appointments :twisted: 

hope everyone is well and can someone do me a synopsis please ??


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning from a very sore ribbed Grandma. I reckon the second jerk on it finished it off completely!!!. Now then, First of all, the tatoo was fantastic. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. I looked and looked for The best girl but I couldn't find her...Tell her she did so very well that we are proud of her.
> 
> DH is off to a funeral now. It's just as well I asked him what time it was because he thought it was 2.30pm but on checking found it's 10.30 so he has 45 mins to get changed and there. It wouldn't be the first one he's missed. Little treasure comes this morning, I can't help much because of my rib.
> 
> WELL DONE SOPHY.......WE ARE PROUD OF YOU......xxxxxxxx


not amused that the BBC cut the WHOLE of the opening scene!! I'm going to buy the dvd when it's available and we have been told the pict scene is included on it and some interviews with the kids. Sophy wasn't interviewed but her friend Isabela was


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

ok my 2nd load of washing has just finished so I'm off to hang it out and jump in the shower. I'll pop back later xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I missed the first flush of visitors :-(

*Saxy* -have a great day with your Forces Buddies

*Susan* - I am out in sympathy with you, except my rib isn't broken - hope yours gets better soonish xx

*Tammie* ooohhhhhh you poor thing - this must surely be the finish of the bad things for a while!!!!!! I hope that everyone's health takes a turn for the better, very soon xx

*Sharon* - Welcolm back, stranger - hope your life now takes on a much calm status xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from breezy Surrey, the clouds are scurring across the sky and there are glimpses of sunshine.
I actually managed to do the first half row of my ashton border brefore going to bed.
How is everyone this morning. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am about to start knitting some beautiful Qiviut Tundra Blend yarn - I have to wind it into a ball first & then I am going to make myself a neck warmer - I am hoping I have enough yarn, but if necessary I will purchase some more of this wonderful yarn. I am giving my other projects a rest for a short while :? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

You be careful with your ribs. Have you been to the doctors? I love Stratford on Avon. Went there on a school trip and one of the teachers ended up in thewater. Haven't a cllue how that hapened :roll:[/quote]

Wouldnt have had anything to do with you, Miss Innocense, would it :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Maybe..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am about to start knitting some beautiful Qiviut Tundra Blend yarn - I have to wind it into a ball first & then I am going to make myself a neck warmer - I am hoping I have enough yarn, but if necessary I will purchase some more of this wonderful yarn. I am giving my other projects a rest for a short while :? :roll:


Evening Xiang, the yarn sounds lovely, what colour is it. How are you today? xx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

forgot to mention the Kilts the kids wore in 'Brave' were fromt he film BRAVEHEART with Mel Gibson


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning from a very sore ribbed Grandma. I reckon the second jerk on it finished it off completely!!!. Now then, First of all, the tatoo was fantastic. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. I looked and looked for The best girl but I couldn't find her...Tell her she did so very well that we are proud of her.
> 
> DH is off to a funeral now. It's just as well I asked him what time it was because he thought it was 2.30pm but on checking found it's 10.30 so he has 45 mins to get changed and there. It wouldn't be the first one he's missed. Little treasure comes this morning, I can't help much because of my rib.
> 
> WELL DONE SOPHY.......WE ARE PROUD OF YOU......xxxxxxxx


I secod and third that - well done Sophy.
Susan you take cre of your ribs, you've got to be fighting fit for Edinburgh. We could have our own tattoo!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> forgot to mention the Kilts the kids wore in 'Brave' were fromt he film BRAVEHEART with Mel Gibson


Hi Sharon, Really enjoyed the tattoo. It was years since I last saw it live. Thnk I might have to come again next year. xx How are you? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am about to start knitting some beautiful Qiviut Tundra Blend yarn - I have to wind it into a ball first & then I am going to make myself a neck warmer - I am hoping I have enough yarn, but if necessary I will purchase some more of this wonderful yarn. I am giving my other projects a rest for a short while :? :roll:
> ...


The yarn is a pale grey- I think it is the natural colour of the fleeces?

How are you this morning


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > forgot to mention the Kilts the kids wore in 'Brave' were fromt he film BRAVEHEART with Mel Gibson
> ...


I'm fine 
Hubby is watching it cos he was working last night so i'm pausing it and pointing out Sophy 

I'm still recovering from all the late nights and It'll take about a week for me to get back to normal!

if you come next year you might see Sophy as the kids will be asked to do it again


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


I bet you are exhausted. I'd love to come next year, will see if Mr P wants to come and then he can go and visit his cousin in Glasgow as I am now not going to see her in October.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm fine, just pleased that I eventually managed to get going on the border of my ashton.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > forgot to mention the Kilts the kids wore in 'Brave' were fromt he film BRAVEHEART with Mel Gibson
> ...


I won't get to see it until New Years Eve :-( :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


You will love it. The setting with the backdrop of the Castle is magnificient. And all those pipe bands. Oh and the Swiss drummers. I could go on, but I wont. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I aM GOING to go as the family are home after lunch and I have to get myself sorted out for going away. A few days of sea air will be lovely, and what's more I get to meet up with Saxy, Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow. Have a good day Sharon and a good evening Xiang. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I aM GOING to go as the family are home after lunch and I have to get myself sorted out for going away. A few days of sea air will be lovely, and what's more I get to meet up with Saxy, Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow. Have a good day Sharon and a good evening Xiang. Lots of love and hugs xxx


Bye Purple, and I love the bagpipes - we got married to the music of the pipes - have a great day & say hi to the family xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I aM GOING to go as the family are home after lunch and I have to get myself sorted out for going away. A few days of sea air will be lovely, and what's more I get to meet up with Saxy, Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow. Have a good day Sharon and a good evening Xiang. Lots of love and hugs xxx
> ...


Will do and thanks. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I missed the first flush of visitors :-(
> 
> *Saxy* -have a great day with your Forces Buddies
> 
> ...


Judi, what have you done? Are you poorly?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > forgot to mention the Kilts the kids wore in 'Brave' were fromt he film BRAVEHEART with Mel Gibson
> ...


I've always wanted a tattoo.......anyway, I thought it was great but as I said yesterday, they needed more bagpipes andmuch more Sophy!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Londy...Where would you put a tato and what would it be of???


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from Sunny Sidcup! Had a busy morning so far, took my friend to the station then dashed back to take DH to the docs sbout this dodgy leg. Seems it might be plain old sciatica and not the distruction kind that almost disabled his other leg 3 years ago. So, painkillers and wait and see. I am up to row 9 odf chart 3 and so far, so good!!! XXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Londy...Where would you put a tato and what would it be of???


Morning Susan, so sorry you're in pain love, I''ve got one here moaning and groaning but I do feel sorry for him - and you but sadly, I can't do anything for either of you!  
I would have a pretty, tiny butterfly on my shoulder and maybe a little something on my bot!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hashaaha...I wouldn't have the guts to have a tattoo....DH has just come in from the funeral. He said the vicar taslked for 45mins...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Well I missed the first flush of visitors :-(
> ...


No, not poorly - just the after effects of having to hold a sick baby (missing her mum) for the better part of 2 days, then doing some yard work the next day :roll: I am beginning to feel much better now, cos I have taken extra medication today. How are you going today?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hashaaha...I wouldn't have the guts to have a tattoo....DH has just come in from the funeral. He said the vicar taslked for 45mins...


45 minutes, OMG!! Did he go to sleep, I would have!!
Going to my sewing room now hon, too hot in here, DH can't stand cold on this leg of his!! Take it easy, let yourself heal!! Catch you later love!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Londy...Where would you put a tato and what would it be of???


I've got one on my left shoulder, of an eagle coming out of a thunder cloud - I was an angry young woman when I had it done & it was a warning to people ......... Hahahahahahaha ...... I have a much more pleasant nature now :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > hashaaha...I wouldn't have the guts to have a tattoo....DH has just come in from the funeral. He said the vicar taslked for 45mins...
> ...


Hello & bye for now Londy xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just started knitting myself a very fine scarf from Qiviut Tundra Blend (50% Musk Ox & 50% Angora) and it is beautiful to knit with - I might be getting some more of this yarn :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy...Where would you put a tato and what would it be of???
> ...


I think you are different now to when you first came on here. you are much more friendlier, (is there such a word?). I'm going to Over 60's in 30 mins. I can't hurt my ribs up there can I hahaha....You have a nice nature and sound so relaxed. No wonder the baby loves lying on you.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have just started knitting myself a very fine scarf from Qiviut Tundra Blend (50% Musk Ox & 50% Angora) and it is beautiful to knit with - I might be getting some more of this yarn :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


I've never heard of it at all. I've not knitted over the weekend at all. I took it with me but just was too tired. I'm not tired so much today, Not after all the sleep I had yesterday and last night...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thank you kind lady, you are not so bad yourself :lol: :lol: you have lots of good fun stuff to tell & you keep us laughing.

You can't hurt your ribs at the over 60's, unless you are going to do some lambing there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I have just started knitting myself a very fine scarf from Qiviut Tundra Blend (50% Musk Ox & 50% Angora) and it is beautiful to knit with - I might be getting some more of this yarn :roll: :roll: :thumbup:
> ...


It's from Canada & it is so soft, but expensive :-( :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to go now Judi....I need to see if I have anything special for a big raffle prize. I may have a coffee before I go, although it's maybe a large bacardi and coke I need before they all start arguing at each other again...see you soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to go now Judi....I need to see if I have anything special for a big raffle prize. I may have a coffee before I go, although it's maybe a large bacardi and coke I need before they all start arguing at each other again...see you soon.


Ok, have a good time & remember, no boxing or lamping ..... Hehe


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning lovelies. It is another overcast day in Pa. Could not find the Tatoo last night. They had a news show on. We have several BBC channels in Florida, I wonder if it showed on one of them. I guess the DVD will be bought. I do want to see and hear all of it. My Dad played the bagpipes and they were played at his funeral also. Love the sound of them and the drums.

Sharon so good to have you back. Please tell Sophy we are indeed very proud of her. Hope you do not need treatment on your heels for 6 weeks.

Susan oh dear, I surely hope your rib is not cracked. Sorry you are having pain. Yes, a bacardi and rum sounds lovely as a pain killer. Tell those ladies at over 60 to behave themselves today. Sometimes vicors like to hear themselves go on. Long winded funeral service I'd say. yawn yawn!!!!

Xiang hard to imagine you have a tatoo on your shoulder. I guess I never thought about it before. We all do things in our youth to show our pain. You are a gentle soul inside and need to have a small shell around you to protect the gentleness that is there. You are a sweetie.

Londy, had to chuckle as you thought you would like a small tatoo on your bum. Images in the mind dear girl. It's not too late. Hope your DH 's sciatica feels much improved shortly. Glad you could convince him to to see the doctor. You are doing very well on your shawl.

Purple glad the Ashton border is starting to behave itself. Thanks for the lesson on the green like plums. Have a great time at the seaside. It sounds lovely.

Saxy hope you are having a great day with your Army gals.

Binky sounds like you had a great birthday. Dinner out with DH and such a thoughtful gift from your parents. It will be great to roast marshmallows arounf it in the fall, which is fast approaching.

Lifeline, missing you.

Need to take DH to doctor's this morning, so need to get dressed and get my day under way. BBL. Purlyxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy...Where would you put a tato and what would it be of???
> ...


Good for you! I would never have one now, too old but when I see a pretty tat on a pretty girl, it makes me wistful!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


.....did you mean lamping, lol? You could maybe hurt your ribs laughing at some of the old biddies!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hello, has it coolled down in your house yet


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning lovelies. It is another overcast day in Pa. Could not find the Tatoo last night. They had a news show on. We have several BBC channels in Florida, I wonder if it showed on one of them. I guess the DVD will be bought. I do want to see and hear all of it. My Dad played the bagpipes and they were played at his funeral also. Love the sound of them and the drums.
> 
> Sharon so good to have you back. Please tell Sophy we are indeed very proud of her. Hope you do not need treatment on your heels for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yes, sometimes there is not much evidence of what a persons previous history was, and that is usually good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Yes idid  :roll: D***ed autocorrect :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm here to check in although very intermittantly as I'm cooking tea...No fights today!!!!! The one who shouted her mouth off about the biscuits forgot to take them away, so we all thought s*d you, we aren't touching them hahahaha..Sad lot we are...I've just come past the shoe shop that sells yarn. And shes selling galaxy by weny for the same price that I've just bought if rom Desamores with the discount. BOO HOO. I must check there first. She says she'll match any yarn. It's only a tiny shop, but they are nice. She says desamores have been taken over by that craft thing that's on the TV...She'd just setting up a web page now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't win at the over 60's...Just five chocolate flap jacks.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've always wanted a tattoo.......anyway, I thought it was great but as I said yesterday, they needed more bagpipes andmuch more Sophy!!!!


I searched the BBC to watch this, but didn't find it. Darn.. I did watch the link though.....

I've always wanted some ink too. My SIL and I were going to do it together for his 30th birthday...... like 18 years ago... It wasn't me that chickened out!!!!! My crazy funny sister-in-law were given a night out on her 50th and she came home with a bluebird of happiness on the back of her shoulder. I just want a little butterfly or something in the same place.... Nothing that would look bad with wrinkles!!!!! I have a tiny little hole from an imbedded brush bristle or something... now gone.... and it would make a perfect eye....... Maybe for my 70th? That would really freak the GD's. speaking of which....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jynx who are these bonny young ladies?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Grandma Susan


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That is Livey in the aqua and Rachel in the yellow/green... Not really a great picture of either, as it was *very * early yesterday morning as they were all rushing for first day of school, and mom has them squinting into the sun, but they sent it along to show me what they chose to wear... Livey is sporting her new braces to, so having to learn how to smile without pain......

Speaking of pain..... are you doing ANYTHING for your rib... or just trying not to laugh?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well my computer totally locked up on me and would not let me post must have known I was going to vent but am on iPad and it is hard to type on here so will be back later


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


oh are you not?! so why have your plans changed??


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon..... Tell Sophy "thumbs up" on all the hard work.... I'm speaking for PV, since I think she is off just now,,,, that doesn't mean she isn't coming for the gang, just isn't going to continue on to see cousin. She talked about it awhile back.....

Speaking of "off"... I am going to move.... I think I can... I think I can... I think I can... Bye all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


No and I'm all hot and tacky!!! Must be the hormones, wish they'd b off!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I didn't win at the over 60's...Just five chocolate flap jacks.....


I'd kill for a chocolate flapjack!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted a tattoo.......anyway, I thought it was great but as I said yesterday, they needed more bagpipes andmuch more Sophy!!!!
> ...


Jynx, we'll hold hands and get tatted together!! What beautiful girls, you must be so proud!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening all. I've looked all over for my embroidery scissors. I've got 2 pair and can't find either of them haha. Dh is going in the bath and I'm having half an hour before I go to my bed. There's a program I want to record tonight.

Purple, are your family home?

Purley ...are you safe? I saw Tampa on the weather last night. We've been there a few times, just to go to the theme park...Busch Gardens.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all. I've looked all over for my embroidery scissors. I've got 2 pair and can't find either of them haha. Dh is going in the bath and I'm having half an hour before I go to my bed. There's a program I want to record tonight.
> 
> Purple, are your family home?
> 
> Purley ...are you safe? I saw Tampa on the weather last night. We've been there a few times, just to go to the theme park...Busch Gardens.


Hi Susan, we are located 3 hours away from Tampa. The storm is veering away from there and is going to have a direct hit on New Orleans again and the Pand handle area of Florida. Sayin over 20 inches of rain will fall and probably cause some flooding in the rivers and such. I hope not. Those poor folks just don't deserve this. Many have already evacuated they say. I know I would. Our property is fine. It was a tropical storm when it passed by Fort Myers. No damage as far as we are aware.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy and Jynx you are both very brave to get a tatoo. I am sure your GKs will be impressed by how young in thoughts you both are. I have never wanted one myself. My GD has several and our DS has numerous ones on his houlders, lower back and upper arm. No where that they would show. He needs to dress in suits and such, and financial instutes tend to be very rigid how management dresses. No tatoos to show. He still needs to dress conservativeely as in So. Korea he has been told only crooks have tatoos. He covers them up with his clothing so they don't show. His Korean friends very surprised he had them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky sorry your computer is giving you fits.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Jynx very lovely pictures of pretty young women. Hope they enjoy the new school year.

Off now to try to make dinner. Took my injection last night and have had a rough day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. It usually is. You take care. Hope your Mom is feeling a little better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. The family came home this afternoon and it was lovely to see then again. I sat down to do a bit more to my ashton and found a BIG HOLE where I had obviously dropped some stitches and there was no way I could fix it. So my shawl is now ripped back to the start of the transistion part of chart 2. Luckly I had put in a lifeline so it was easy to pick up. But I will not let it beat me. I shall just have to go a bit more careful.
Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sharon..... Tell Sophy "thumbs up" on all the hard work.... I'm speaking for PV, since I think she is off just now,,,, that doesn't mean she isn't coming for the gang, just isn't going to continue on to see cousin. She talked about it awhile back.....
> 
> Speaking of "off"... I am going to move.... I think I can... I think I can... I think I can... Bye all.


Thanks for explaining that for me Jynx. Hope things are ok with you and family. Lovely picture of your girls.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx very lovely pictures of pretty young women. Hope they enjoy the new school year.
> 
> Off now to try to make dinner. Took my injection last night and have had a rough day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. It usually is. You take care. Hope your Mom is feeling a little better.


Hope you feel better soon to Pearlie. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I missed everyone today and I might not be on much for the next few days as we are off to the seaside. Good night/morning/afternoon/evening to all my lovely friends. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

R


Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted a tattoo.......anyway, I thought it was great but as I said yesterday, they needed more bagpipes andmuch more Sophy!!!!
> ...


can we have a photo, when it is done, please :-D :-D

The girls are gorgeous


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Oh ........ Does that mean that the uproar in *MY* body hasn't finished *YET*


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The family came home this afternoon and it was lovely to see then again. I sat down to do a bit more to my ashton and found a BIG HOLE where I had obviously dropped some stitches and there was no way I could fix it. So my shawl is now ripped back to the start of the transistion part of chart 2. Luckly I had put in a lifeline so it was easy to pick up. But I will not let it beat me. I shall just have to go a bit more careful.
> Hope everyone is ok. xx


I have just started a lace neck warmer for me. I am doing my own design, and using a "Gothic Window" lace pattern - it will only be a simple straight little scarf - hhmmmmm - maybe I will put 2 ply Alpaca at either end of it & have the original yarn in the centre :thumbup: now there is an idea :lol:  :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, that is it for me, am not feeling too flash at the moment, so am going to take it easy today - & just knit & watch some program's I have recorded. Then I will set up some new ones to record for watching later :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all , spent the day in bed , didnt make me feel better at all .. 
Think when DH is finished in the shower i will take a turn and then go sit in my sewing room for a bit and stare at the teapot block , maybe it will make it start getting done lol ... 

GSusan .. i hate to hear you have hurt another rib love  
Feel better soon , hugs and love to you .

hugs and love to all of you .
XOXO


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang,,, I'll show you mine, if you show me yours..... but I'm not going to be 70 a bit.. just feeling like it today.... Londy and I could go together and become blood sisters!!!! LOVE the neckwarmer you are doing and that yarn....... so luxurious.... The idea of extending it on each end with the alpaca is a great one..... the best of the best would still be around your neck... 

Sounds like you, me, Susan, Linkan, Purly are all having a bit of a downer day.... Let's hope for a better tomorrow. Mine started with mom and ended with mom with a little knock out pill for me thrown into the middle. we did get a little workout at the gym late this evening.... Now I'm just going to chill and see if there is anything pesides weather disasters and politics of the TV...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - Soooo sorry about the hole in your Ashton..... you are going to be a a pro when done though... Have a fantastic, restful, fun, supe holiday at the shore... Sounds like heaven to me.... 

All of you gaddabouts have a super Thursday meet... and someone explain Ally Pally to me... I'm assuming some kind of special once a year yarn sale????? 

The one good thing..... I finished the stupid cloth WITHOUT runnning out of yarn....... It doesn't take a lot to make my day!!! wonder what mindless thing I can sart on now... Lace isn't going to be it until next month....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sorry I missed everyone today and I might not be on much for the next few days as we are off to the seaside. Good night/morning/afternoon/evening to all my lovely friends. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


Purple I hope you have a wonderful time by the sea that sounds really nice I could do with some fresh sea air :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning everyone I'm up early to go and get blood taken. Hahaha...I've just had a thought, there always one of us on here at the DRs. hahaah...

Purley I'm pleased you are safe.

Purple enjoy your break.

I'll be away next week from Monday to Friday.

I'm sorry you are hurting Linky, and Jynx I don't know how you fit everything you do into 24 hours.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

**************IMPORTANT NEWS *****************************

Tammie has text me. She had the Doctor last night but wouldn't go into hospital like he wanted her to. SO, he gave her a BIG injection and she's slept through the night. 

She is going to try and have a shower today but then straight back into bed. She sends her love....

We send you ours Tammie


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **************IMPORTANT NEWS *****************************
> 
> Tammie has text me. She had the Doctor last night but wouldn't go into hospital like he wanted her to. SO, he gave her a BIG injection and she's slept through the night.
> 
> ...


Hello Susan ..... Seems like its a pretty down day for a lot of us :-( .... I have spent most of the day fighting to stay awake, so went to bed & slept for 2 hours, with no improvement

Tammie ...... I do hope you get better soon xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang,,, I'll show you mine, if you show me yours..... but I'm not going to be 70 a bit.. just feeling like it today.... Londy and I could go together and become blood sisters!!!! LOVE the neckwarmer you are doing and that yarn....... so luxurious.... The idea of extending it on each end with the alpaca is a great one..... the best of the best would still be around your neck...
> 
> Sounds like you, me, Susan, Linkan, Purly are all having a bit of a downer day.... Let's hope for a better tomorrow. Mine started with mom and ended with mom with a little knock out pill for me thrown into the middle. we did get a little workout at the gym late this evening.... Now I'm just going to chill and see if there is anything pesides weather disasters and politics of the TV...


I think my tatt is looking the worse for wear now ..... I got it a really long time ago & I think the colour has gone, but I can get a photo for you :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all , spent the day in bed , didnt make me feel better at all ..
> Think when DH is finished in the shower i will take a turn and then go sit in my sewing room for a bit and stare at the teapot block , maybe it will make it start getting done lol ...
> 
> GSusan .. i hate to hear you have hurt another rib love
> ...


Hi CD, I dont seem to have done much better than you today, exhausted but no pain - the get up & go has got up & went, today :-( haven't even got the energy to get out of my own way today - enough of that, I DID get some knitting done :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from windy sunny Surrery. Sorry a lot of you are not too brilliant at the moment I shall bring you back some sea air. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm back (again). I went into work yesterday for a couple of hours and ended up there the whole day :? When I got home I had a headache which made me feel very sick so ended up in bed at 7.30. I got up feeling much better this morning.

I am really looking forward to meeting up with Londy PV and Saxy tomorrow. Should be lots of fun.

Jynx, Ally Pally is short for Alexandra Palace. They put on lots of shows and things there, so the one refered to here is the stitch show in October where there will be lots of yarn on sale. It can work out expensive unless you set yourself limits on what you want to buy and how much to spend.

Susan, hope your rib is feeling better today- get yourself to the dotors.

Tammie, really sorry you did not have a good birthday. I hope you begin to feel better soon.

Sharon, it sounds like the Tattoo went well, well done to Sophy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Xiang, oops sorry evening. It's mahem here, the family are going to visit Warwick castle and stay in a hotel. Littler Madam is trying on all her dresses to decide which 1/2/3/4/5 sher is going to take. GS is engrosed in a computer game and mum and dad are rushing around like headless chickens. Mr P and I are having a quiet relaxing breakfast! Only one more row to rip on the ashton and then I;m good to go again. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. The family came home this afternoon and it was lovely to see then again. I sat down to do a bit more to my ashton and found a BIG HOLE where I had obviously dropped some stitches and there was no way I could fix it. So my shawl is now ripped back to the start of the transistion part of chart 2. Luckly I had put in a lifeline so it was easy to pick up. But I will not let it beat me. I shall just have to go a bit more careful.
> ...


Xiang, your neck warmer sounds like it will be beautiful.

PV have you caught back up to where you got with the Ashton before the hole? This is the point where I was putting lifelines in every other row or so.
Hope you have a nice time away and see you tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. I'm back (again). I went into work yesterday for a couple of hours and ended up there the whole day :? When I got home I had a headache which made me feel very sick so ended up in bed at 7.30. I got up feeling much better this morning.
> 
> I am really looking forward to meeting up with Londy PV and Saxy tomorrow. Should be lots of fun.
> 
> ...


Morning Rebecca, Sorry you weren't feeling too good. Looking forward to Thursday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PV have you caught back up to where you got with the Ashton before the hole? This is the point where I was putting lifelines in every other row or so.
Hope you have a nice time away and see you tomorrow.[/quote]

I shall be putting lifelines in every row and stitch markers every stitch!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> PV have you caught back up to where you got with the Ashton before the hole? This is the point where I was putting lifelines in every other row or so.
> Hope you have a nice time away and see you tomorrow.


I shall be putting lifelines in every row and stitch markers every stitch![/quote]

hahahaha

It sounds like you are doing really well with it. I actually in some sadistic way enjoyed pulling back a few rows so that I could reknit those rows nd enjoy them a bit as they were no longer new to me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > PV have you caught back up to where you got with the Ashton before the hole? This is the point where I was putting lifelines in every other row or so.
> ...


hahahaha

It sounds like you are doing really well with it. I actually in some sadistic way enjoyed pulling back a few rows so that I could reknit those rows nd enjoy them a bit as they were no longer new to me.[/quote]

Love the new avatar. Pretty flowers.
Yes, I dont mind ripping and I get to understand the pattern better. I LIKE CHARTS!!!!! Its official.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go now as we think we may stop off at Patworth House on the way down. They have a collection of Turner paintings, and he is one of my favourite artists.
See you tomorrow at the sea side. Lots of love and hugs to you and everyone xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to go now as we think we may stop off at Patworth House on the way down. They have a collection of Turner paintings, and he is one of my favourite artists.
> See you tomorrow at the sea side. Lots of love and hugs to you and everyone xxx


Have a safe and fun journey. See you tomorrow.

I'm off to do some cleaning and take Marshmallow for school uniform when she is shifted out of bed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

More bargains! Lion Brand have 20% off everything until the end of the month. Their clearance range is already 50% off, so very cheap wool. Unfortunately nothing finer than DK in the clearance, but there is some fun fur if you want to try a teddy bear!
Right, going back to do catch up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


you can certainly hurt those ribs if you lamp somebody. Keep cool!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Xiang, oops sorry evening. It's mahem here, the family are going to visit Warwick castle and stay in a hotel. Littler Madam is trying on all her dresses to decide which 1/2/3/4/5 sher is going to take. GS is engrosed in a computer game and mum and dad are rushing around like headless chickens. Mr P and I are having a quiet relaxing breakfast! Only one more row to rip on the ashton and then I;m good to go again. xx


Isn't it good that we are a patient lot .......in some things :lol: :lol:

I got the neck band of my jumper done, then measured it on me & it came to my knees ... I have ripped it again & am now knitting again with smaller sized needles ... It is looking promising this time :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all, haven't done catch up yet but just saw this elsewhere on KP and it made me smile. What a man!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all. I've looked all over for my embroidery scissors. I've got 2 pair and can't find either of them haha. Dh is going in the bath and I'm having half an hour before I go to my bed. There's a program I want to record tonight.
> 
> Purple, are your family home?
> 
> Purley ...are you safe? I saw Tampa on the weather last night. We've been there a few times, just to go to the theme park...Busch Gardens.


I will make you a scissor case and bring it to Edinburgh!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi all, haven't done catch up yet but just saw this elsewhere on KP and it made me smile. What a man!!!


I'd like to see the end result of his knitting in the dark :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening all. I've looked all over for my embroidery scissors. I've got 2 pair and can't find either of them haha. Dh is going in the bath and I'm having half an hour before I go to my bed. There's a program I want to record tonight.
> ...


I'm so sorry Purly, those guys really don't deserve all this again,glad your home is ok. Hope it all blows over - but not too hard! We moan about our weather but at least risk to home or body is very rare here!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy and Jynx you are both very brave to get a tatoo. I am sure your GKs will be impressed by how young in thoughts you both are. I have never wanted one myself. My GD has several and our DS has numerous ones on his houlders, lower back and upper arm. No where that they would show. He needs to dress in suits and such, and financial instutes tend to be very rigid how management dresses. No tatoos to show. He still needs to dress conservativeely as in So. Korea he has been told only crooks have tatoos. He covers them up with his clothing so they don't show. His Korean friends very surprised he had them.


Not so brave Sweetie, it won't be happening, my family would disown me!! My DS also has lots of tats as do many of my girlfriends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **************IMPORTANT NEWS *****************************
> 
> Tammie has text me. She had the Doctor last night but wouldn't go into hospital like he wanted her to. SO, he gave her a BIG injection and she's slept through the night.
> 
> ...


Tammie, you look after yourself. If you need to goto hospital you should go. But, if you won't, just stay in bed. Let our love surround you. It really works.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from windy sunny Surrery. Sorry a lot of you are not too brilliant at the moment I shall bring you back some sea air. xx


Have sonme right now. Coming down the computer. Smell that? Sorry, dash of seaweed in that breath!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The family came home this afternoon and it was lovely to see then again. I sat down to do a bit more to my ashton and found a BIG HOLE where I had obviously dropped some stitches and there was no way I could fix it. So my shawl is now ripped back to the start of the transistion part of chart 2. Luckly I had put in a lifeline so it was easy to pick up. But I will not let it beat me. I shall just have to go a bit more careful.
> Hope everyone is ok. xx


Oh luvvie, I am so sorry, I bet the air was INDIGO!!!! I found I am ok in the light but really can't afford to take chances, ie watch TV, chat or be in bad light. Keep going, this will not beat us!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Sadly, my friend of 96 still breaks out in a hot flush ten times a day!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. The family came home this afternoon and it was lovely to see then again. I sat down to do a bit more to my ashton and found a BIG HOLE where I had obviously dropped some stitches and there was no way I could fix it. So my shawl is now ripped back to the start of the transistion part of chart 2. Luckly I had put in a lifeline so it was easy to pick up. But I will not let it beat me. I shall just have to go a bit more careful.
> ...


Sounds lovely, don't forget pics when it's done!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang,,, I'll show you mine, if you show me yours..... but I'm not going to be 70 a bit.. just feeling like it today.... Londy and I could go together and become blood sisters!!!! LOVE the neckwarmer you are doing and that yarn....... so luxurious.... The idea of extending it on each end with the alpaca is a great one..... the best of the best would still be around your neck...
> 
> Sounds like you, me, Susan, Linkan, Purly are all having a bit of a downer day.... Let's hope for a better tomorrow. Mine started with mom and ended with mom with a little knock out pill for me thrown into the middle. we did get a little workout at the gym late this evening.... Now I'm just going to chill and see if there is anything pesides weather disasters and politics of the TV...


Oh honey, I know you're down but you *do* make me laugh, thanks for that!! XXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - Soooo sorry about the hole in your Ashton..... you are going to be a a pro when done though... Have a fantastic, restful, fun, supe holiday at the shore... Sounds like heaven to me....
> 
> All of you gaddabouts have a super Thursday meet... and someone explain Ally Pally to me... I'm assuming some kind of special once a year yarn sale?????
> 
> The one good thing..... I finished the stupid cloth WITHOUT runnning out of yarn....... It doesn't take a lot to make my day!!! wonder what mindless thing I can sart on now... Lace isn't going to be it until next month....


I haven't caught up yet so you may already have an answer but Ally Pally is a knitting and stitching show held at Alexandra Palace(hence Ally Pally) in North London every October. It is huge and make for a wonderful day out, lots of yarn and books and fabric and other interesting stuff!! Comfy shoes please ladies!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Tammie! If you get to read this, please get well very soon and do as you are told, doc knows best!! Sending you lots of love and gentle hugs XXXXXXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


     ........ I don't like that news at all .......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I will do that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening all. I've looked all over for my embroidery scissors. I've got 2 pair and can't find either of them haha. Dh is going in the bath and I'm having half an hour before I go to my bed. There's a program I want to record tonight.
> ...


Thankyou very much ~Londy...I'll look forward to it. I must find my scissors though hahaha..I can't have lose 2 pr...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been and come back from grocery shopping. Yak..I hate it. I've had my blood taken and the nurse has been talking to me about why I'm so tired, seemingly it's not only the thyroid, it't the other condition aswell. I've got a bloody sore rib, and flaming toothache aswell. I'm sick!!!They don't come much sicker or sorer hahahaa...That's it, moaning all done for today. Going to watch the news and knit. GS2 phoned up to see if I wanted to go up there, because he was bored!!!!again!!!! I said we were only there on Sunday and Monday, he said he knew that and it was great!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've seriously got to find my scissors.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. The family came home this afternoon and it was lovely to see then again. I sat down to do a bit more to my ashton and found a BIG HOLE where I had obviously dropped some stitches and there was no way I could fix it. So my shawl is now ripped back to the start of the transistion part of chart 2. Luckly I had put in a lifeline so it was easy to pick up. But I will not let it beat me. I shall just have to go a bit more careful.
> ...


Xiang your choice of yarns sounds so soft and snuggleable. Know it will do a good job of keeping you warm and comfortable on the cold days you may have. Pic when finished please.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang,,, I'll show you mine, if you show me yours..... but I'm not going to be 70 a bit.. just feeling like it today.... Londy and I could go together and become blood sisters!!!! LOVE the neckwarmer you are doing and that yarn....... so luxurious.... The idea of extending it on each end with the alpaca is a great one..... the best of the best would still be around your neck...
> 
> Sounds like you, me, Susan, Linkan, Purly are all having a bit of a downer day.... Let's hope for a better tomorrow. Mine started with mom and ended with mom with a little knock out pill for me thrown into the middle. we did get a little workout at the gym late this evening.... Now I'm just going to chill and see if there is anything pesides weather disasters and politics of the TV...


Oh Jynx, I have imagine in head of you and Londy doing indian dance at tattoo palor to become blood sisters. Sitting here chuckling over this.yes it seems too many of us had a down day yesterday, hope everyone is doing better today.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. I'm back (again). I went into work yesterday for a couple of hours and ended up there the whole day :? When I got home I had a headache which made me feel very sick so ended up in bed at 7.30. I got up feeling much better this morning.
> 
> I am really looking forward to meeting up with Londy PV and Saxy tomorrow. Should be lots of fun.
> 
> ...


Ove your new avatar. Why were you at work yesterday???I thought you were still on summer break. Hope your headache has passed and you are feeling much better today. You take care.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Xiang, oops sorry evening. It's mahem here, the family are going to visit Warwick castle and stay in a hotel. Littler Madam is trying on all her dresses to decide which 1/2/3/4/5 sher is going to take. GS is engrosed in a computer game and mum and dad are rushing around like headless chickens. Mr P and I are having a quiet relaxing breakfast! Only one more row to rip on the ashton and then I;m good to go again. xx


Purple have a lovely time at the sea shore. it sounds so relaxing. Love to hear the waves roll up onto the beach and the air smells so fresh and clean. Sorry you found hole in your shawl. You will be an expert when finished with shawl.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> More bargains! Lion Brand have 20% off everything until the end of the month. Their clearance range is already 50% off, so very cheap wool. Unfortunately nothing finer than DK in the clearance, but there is some fun fur if you want to try a teddy bear!
> Right, going back to do catch up.


Hi Saxy, have you made a teddy bear???I see all the ones out on the forum that folks make. Have never tried one. Teddy Bears are so cuddly. No little one around who enjoy one. Have a great time tomorrow with all the girls.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thanks Londy. I hope everyone is safe with no loss of life. Property can be replaced, but not lives. These hurricanes can get downright scary.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > **************IMPORTANT NEWS *****************************
> ...


Tammie hope things improve for you very soon. If your doctor feels you need hospital, please follow his advice. Kidney infections can be very unpredictable. rest in bed and as Saxy says, we are sending healing waves of love your way.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been and come back from grocery shopping. Yak..I hate it. I've had my blood taken and the nurse has been talking to me about why I'm so tired, seemingly it's not only the thyroid, it't the other condition aswell. I've got a bloody sore rib, and flaming toothache aswell. I'm sick!!!They don't come much sicker or sorer hahahaa...That's it, moaning all done for today. Going to watch the news and knit. GS2 phoned up to see if I wanted to go up there, because he was bored!!!!again!!!! I said we were only there on Sunday and Monday, he said he knew that and it was great!!!!


Moan away dear. I wish I had a wand to make everyone feel better and take away pain and distress.Perhaps you need to rest this week so you will feel up to traveling next week. Have you been to the dentist yet???Don't want to get an infected tooth while away. Will send a divining rod(used to find water in the desert) to find your scissors for you. I need to straighten my bag out that houses all my what nots for knitting. It is such a jumble, I can't find anything. :shock:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I am going to shower and get ready for the day. Going out to lunch with GD. I pick her up at her work and she states she gets an hour off. Quick sandwich, but it will be nice to see her. if only for a little while. Hope all is well for everyone and that your get to enjoy your day/evening. All those not up to snuff today, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've seriously got to find my scissors.....


Use your teeth - or DH's if he's left 'em lying around!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been and come back from grocery shopping. Yak..I hate it. I've had my blood taken and the nurse has been talking to me about why I'm so tired, seemingly it's not only the thyroid, it't the other condition aswell. I've got a bloody sore rib, and flaming toothache aswell. I'm sick!!!They don't come much sicker or sorer hahahaa...That's it, moaning all done for today. Going to watch the news and knit. GS2 phoned up to see if I wanted to go up there, because he was bored!!!!again!!!! I said we were only there on Sunday and Monday, he said he knew that and it was great!!!!


How wonderful to be so wanted and needed! Haven't seen my brood since my birthday, 3 weeks ago, they are in Barcelona, back next week, :thumbdown: They are back next week and here for two days! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon. I've spent the last 2 hrs knitting and frogging, knitting and frogging


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Had a fone call from the Drs...They know our number off by heart hahaha...DH has to go there on Friday because his blood is all wrong. Well we know it is, it always is, His kidneys are slowly failing due to the fact that one of the ACER pills was unable to cope with them. The KIDNEY Doctor at the hospital said that his kidneys would pack in if he continued to take ACERS...The HEART doctor said that with out his heart, his kidneys wouldn't be anygood anyway.....Now I ask you? What kind of an attitude is that????AND so we plod on for another month, on borrowed time.......Bugger them...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a fone call from the Drs...They know our number off by heart hahaha...DH has to go there on Friday because his blood is all wrong. Well we know it is, it always is, His kidneys are slowly failing due to the fact that one of the ACER pills was unable to cope with them. The KIDNEY Doctor at the hospital said that his kidneys would pack in if he continued to take ACERS...The HEART doctor said that with out his heart, his kidneys wouldn't be anygood anyway.....Now I ask you? What kind of an attitude is that????AND so we plod on for another month, on borrowed time.......Bugger them...


Ah Susan, I understand your quadmire. You are damned if you do and damned if you don't. Meds can be benefical and harmful all at the same time. Need to keep the heart going, first priority. Guess they have dialysis if kidneys would stop functioning. Not any good alternatives. Hope DH keeps on keeping on without further deterioration to his kidneys or heart. You both take care and hugs sent your way.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Had a fone call from the Drs...They know our number off by heart hahaha...DH has to go there on Friday because his blood is all wrong. Well we know it is, it always is, His kidneys are slowly failing due to the fact that one of the ACER pills was unable to cope with them. The KIDNEY Doctor at the hospital said that his kidneys would pack in if he continued to take ACERS...The HEART doctor said that with out his heart, his kidneys wouldn't be anygood anyway.....Now I ask you? What kind of an attitude is that????AND so we plod on for another month, on borrowed time.......Bugger them...
> ...


I think we all need hugs hahahaha....Where would we have our social life if it weasn't for the Drs. hahaha...What have you been up to today? or what do you intend to do. I'm monitering ISAAC on the news. I really hope the Orleans are OK...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to watch the paralympics opening ceremont tonight.If it's half as good as the olympic one it'll be marvelous.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OK..I'm off for my tea..Hope to be on later.....If I csn fit it in between Doctors appointments hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha (this is me having a breakdown)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Susan, that is just the sort of thing that I worry so about with the Dr.'s these days. The GP is *supposed* to be overseeing all care... but each specialist is only looking at his 5 inches in his 15 minutes. We used to send my FIL to Mayo's once a year just to get him off everything and a clean slate start..... I would love to get them all in one room and make them duke it out... but they don't do that until you are in a nursing home and they do a panel meet every few months...... MAD, MAD, MAD.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, had this great plan to get over to gym and take a sauna but DD called and I have been walking around DR table and venting for over an hour. DH just left and I don't know which way to jump first.... She isn't feeling great herself and we were trying to come up with some family plan for Mom but I told her that it really isn't her or her sister's problem on a routine basis..... I'm not even going to call over there until this evening.... or I may run by when I pick up some more muffins for her, if I get to the store..... I'm really going to try and clear my mind for the day.....

Susan, if I'm not being nosy, is next week a fun trip off somewhere? You really may need to deal with tooth because it wasn't that long ago it was acting up and that kind of infection can have some unpleasant effects elsewhere. You are NOT feeling well and you do NOT need to be running up to the boys all the time,,, though I know you love it.... Time for some real serious getting well time... Tooth, ribs, thyroid, and everything else...... [Falling off soap box now.)

By the way, that goes for all you others that are neglecting your aches and pains too.... We are all going to start dropping like flies if we don't get out collective acts together.... me included.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly, glad I gave you a laugh... No one in our family has ink.. but when we were on family trip to Washington, DC there was a placard sign in the middle of the sidewalk for Jinx' Tattoo Parlor.... We all thought it was a message from the universe.... but it was closed..... It certainly would have added to the family collective silly memory pot.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the Ally Pally definition. We have several big stitching, sewing and quilting shows similar and they are pure death to the wallet but so much fun. I haven't been to the weaving one in years, as it is held every two years in a different part of the country each time. I would love to go and just drool.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from the wet and windy seaside. Visited a historic house on the way down and then had lunch. I may be intermittent as the signal is not great here.
Had a text from TaMMIE she is feeling a bit better but still wobbly.
Jynx, I do feel for you anf youy rant away if it makes you feel better. wish I was closer so I could come and help. xx
How is everyone today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like everyone is in need of hugs to day. Here's a big one coming over

(((((((((((((((((((((((((xxxxxxx))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly, glad I gave you a laugh... No one in our family has ink.. but when we were on family trip to Washington, DC there waq a polacard sign in the middle of the sidewalk for Jinx' Tattoo Parlor.... We all thought it was a message from the universe.... but it was closed..... It certainly would have added to the family collective silly memory pot.....


Several times I've nearly had a tattoo too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, so glad to hear Tammie is feeling a little better. Dang, those kidney infections can be very painful too. I'm so hoping mom's uti is getting better, because she has no symptoms so no way to gauge if medication is working. I think I'll pick up some cranberry pills.... She isn't drinking the juice... If I dip them in chocolate to look like candy, I know they'll get eaten.....

Seaside sounds wonderful.... I am just going to put on suit and go sit in a eucalyptis sauna... closest I can get to escapism today..... Then I'm going to clear a path for the cleaning gal to do something here tomorrow and *maybe* put my problem child sweater together at the shoulders so I can sew in sleeves and do button band tomorrow. It is in danger of becoming a UFO instead of a WIP, if I don't get cracking.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to get my ashton ready for 'Show and tell' with the girls tomorrow. Hopefully catch you later. Loce and more hugs

(((((((((((((((((((((((((xxxxxxxxxxxx)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, so glad to hear Tammie is feeling a little better. Dang, those kidney infections can be very painful too. I'm so hoping mom's uti is getting better, because she has no symptoms so no way to gauge if medication is working. I think I'll pick up some cranberry pills.... She isn't drinking the juice... If I dip them in chocolate to look like candy, I know they'll get eaten.....
> 
> Seaside sounds wonderful.... I am just going to put on suit and go sit in a eucalyptis sauna... closest I can get to escapism today..... Then I'm going to clear a path for the cleaning gal to do something here tomorrow and *maybe* put my problem child sweater together at the shoulders so I can sew in sleeves and do button band tomorrow. It is in danger of becoming a UFO instead of a WIP, if I don't get cracking.


Enjoy your sauna xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a fone call from the Drs...They know our number off by heart hahaha...DH has to go there on Friday because his blood is all wrong. Well we know it is, it always is, His kidneys are slowly failing due to the fact that one of the ACER pills was unable to cope with them. The KIDNEY Doctor at the hospital said that his kidneys would pack in if he continued to take ACERS...The HEART doctor said that with out his heart, his kidneys wouldn't be anygood anyway.....Now I ask you? What kind of an attitude is that????AND so we plod on for another month, on borrowed time.......Bugger them...


Oh Susan, what a heartless bunch!!! Go on, prove 'em all wrong and do what we should all be doing - make the most of every day!!!! XXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going to watch the paralympics opening ceremont tonight.If it's half as good as the olympic one it'll be marvelous.


Yes, me too!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

((((xxxxx)))) right back at you..... I'm going to fondle the yarn for my Ashton or the shawl from the on-line class and see if it *wants* to be knit yet.... I would love to get 2 shawls done by Christmas, but it sure won't happen if I don't start. Off to grab suit and move body. Everyone have the best day you can,,,,, and SMILE....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

You still there PV? I think we have tomorrow planned out as best we can without prior knowledge of traffic probs! Will be there about 11, I hope, bring your mac! I had to laugh, just seconds after I comiserated with you about the hole in your shawl, I put my thumb through one just like it, in about the same place!! It was two stitches and they had run way down but i got a crochet hook and gritted my teeth and got it back!! If you look really hard, you can see it but life's too short for perfection, and, as you have said, it will make it unique!!! See you tomorrow!! XXXXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, so glad to hear Tammie is feeling a little better. Dang, those kidney infections can be very painful too. I'm so hoping mom's uti is getting better, because she has no symptoms so no way to gauge if medication is working. I think I'll pick up some cranberry pills.... She isn't drinking the juice... If I dip them in chocolate to look like candy, I know they'll get eaten.....
> 
> Seaside sounds wonderful.... I am just going to put on suit and go sit in a eucalyptis sauna... closest I can get to escapism today..... Then I'm going to clear a path for the cleaning gal to do something here tomorrow and *maybe* put my problem child sweater together at the shoulders so I can sew in sleeves and do button band tomorrow. It is in danger of becoming a UFO instead of a WIP, if I don't get cracking.


I'm pleased you've got a cleaning lady Jynx. Mine came on Monday, she is a treasure. You are right about the tooth. The trouble is He said he wouldn't do anymore fillings, so I'll end up with a gap at the front. hahaha...What with getting fatter and a gap at the front I'll be a bonny sight hahaha.....you are right, of course, about running up and down, but I'm a softee. (a bit like you)..We are going in the caravan next week for a few days, but if the weathers nice and the break is good we may stay a fewextra days. We go on Tuesday and due back on Friday. If it changes I'll text one of you so the rest of you won't worry.....I think Purple is away too...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ((((xxxxx)))) right back at you..... I'm going to fondle the yarn for my Ashton or the shawl from the on-line class and see if it *wants* to be knit yet.... I would love to get 2 shawls done by Christmas, but it sure won't happen if I don't start. Off to grab suit and move body. Everyone have the best day you can,,,,, and SMILE....


You too sweetie, keep that chin up too!! XXX


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon I will just lead with a big ((((((xxx)))))) for everyone and then say I have spent the entire morning on the phone with the kids new school and I still have not got anywhere I have faxed the documents required three times and I have to go to the library now and fax them as my stupid fax machine keeps cutting the signatures off (((aaaarrrrggghhhh)))) yes that was a really loud scream oh and I caved and spent the money to go to the docs to get the immunizations records signed and it turned out that dd has a sinus infection and they both needed four more immuniztions and I faxed that to them only to find out that the nurse wrote the date in the wrong spot for dd's vaccine and insert another scream here.... I am not a screamer but come on the only other option is to pull my hair out and I am rather fond of it so scream it shall be but hey there is light at the end of the tunnel they have assigned dd her classes and totally ignored her placement test scores and put her in Algerbra 1 anyway.....I shall hush now too because I could go on and on and well I think you get the jist

Love and hugs to you all 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good afternoon I will just lead with a big ((((((xxx)))))) for everyone and then say I have spent the entire morning on the phone with the kids new school and I still have not got anywhere I have faxed the documents required three times and I have to go to the library now and fax them as my stupid fax machine keeps cutting the signatures off (((aaaarrrrggghhhh)))) yes that was a really loud scream oh and I caved and spent the money to go to the docs to get the immunizations records signed and it turned out that dd has a sinus infection and they both needed four more immuniztions and I faxed that to them only to find out that the nurse wrote the date in the wrong spot for dd's vaccine and insert another scream here.... I am not a screamer but come on the only other option is to pull my hair out and I am rather fond of it so scream it shall be but hey there is light at the end of the tunnel they have assigned dd her classes and totally ignored her placement test scores and put her in Algerbra 1 anyway.....I shall hush now too because I could go on and on and well I think you get the jist
> 
> Love and hugs to you all
> Binky


You go ahead and rant all you want honey, after all that I don't think anyone would blame you!!! Hope it's all ironed out now cos I bet you are all screamed out!! hang in there kid!! XXXXXXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've found my scissors yayayayaya.......I'd put them in my tin for safety!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Binky you shout from the roof tops......We are all at it this week....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've found my scissors yayayayaya.......I'd put them in my tin for safety!!!!


Thank goodnes for that, I thought I was going to have to make some scissors as well!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got a little sweet tin and put my bits and bobs in!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to put my pj's on then I'm ready for the olympics....see you later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Evening all. I've had a busy dy spending lots of money on school uniform for DD. Now it's time to stop.

We have had GREAT news from DS#1. He has finally got himself an apprenticeship. This has been all on/off for the last I don't know when!!! He was supposed to have started one back in Februrey, then the government moved the gol posts. And then DS#2 got his before him and so he got despondent. Anyway he is finally joining the working population and will be cotributing to the household economy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Evening all. I've had a busy dy spending lots of money on school uniform for DD. Now it's time to stop.
> 
> We have had GREAT news from DS#1. He has finally got himself an apprenticeship. This has been all on/off for the last I don't know when!!! He was supposed to have started one back in Februrey, then the government moved the gol posts. And then DS#2 got his before him and so he got despondent. Anyway he is finally joining the working population and will be cotributing to the household economy.


Oh that's brilliant news, I am so pleased for you all!!! Tell him well done from me!!! XXX Laters baby!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hi Susan, had a lovely luncheon with my GD and got catch up with the goings on in her life and my GGSs. DH and I went to the casino for a couple hours. I won nothing, but DH is lucky and won a couple of hundred dollars. So he is happy and so am I we didn't lose any money. Had some fun. We all need some of that in our lives don't we? Haven't heard the weather report since this morning, hope all in the path of hurricane is safe. So true about if we didn't see doctors we wouldn't have a social life. I'm with you dear. We both have too much social life evidently, let's cut back.hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I'm back (again). I went into work yesterday for a couple of hours and ended up there the whole day :? When I got home I had a headache which made me feel very sick so ended up in bed at 7.30. I got up feeling much better this morning.
> ...


Thanks for the ccoment on my new avatar. They are dlowers in a little canoe in Fowey, which is in Cornwal where I was lst week. I am really pleased with the picture.

I am still on summer break, but I chose to go in and get myself sorted ready for next week. I often find I waste time sorting out what I am going to do on the days we have without the children and so don't get enough done. Now I'm organised and will get a lot more done on those two days. 
Headache all gone now. I think I was over tired due to travelling Monday.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon I will just lead with a big ((((((xxx)))))) for everyone and then say I have spent the entire morning on the phone with the kids new school and I still have not got anywhere I have faxed the documents required three times and I have to go to the library now and fax them as my stupid fax machine keeps cutting the signatures off (((aaaarrrrggghhhh)))) yes that was a really loud scream oh and I caved and spent the money to go to the docs to get the immunizations records signed and it turned out that dd has a sinus infection and they both needed four more immuniztions and I faxed that to them only to find out that the nurse wrote the date in the wrong spot for dd's vaccine and insert another scream here.... I am not a screamer but come on the only other option is to pull my hair out and I am rather fond of it so scream it shall be but hey there is light at the end of the tunnel they have assigned dd her classes and totally ignored her placement test scores and put her in Algerbra 1 anyway.....I shall hush now too because I could go on and on and well I think you get the jist
> ...


Scream all you want, we all understand. Hope your voice isn't hoarse. Have a nice hot cup of tea and prop up your feet for awhile dear. You deserve it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Glad you are feeling better. Have a great time with the other gals tomorrow. Are you sending pics of you and DD in your finery for wedding. Lookimg forward to them.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I forgot I was going to do that. I will do it now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well we are going to our local hot dog stand for supper. It is on the peninsula by the lake and they do make a great hot dog with sauerkraut. Also onion rings that are so yummy. Not healthy, but tastes so good.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Well we are going to our local hot dog stand for supper. It is on the peninsula by the lake and they do make a great hot dog with sauerkraut. Also onion rings that are so yummy. Not healthy, but tastes so good.


That sounds really ymmy. Love onion rings. Have sent you an email. Enjoy your supper.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've found my scissors yayayayaya.......I'd put them in my tin for safety!!!!


it must have been the day for it I found mine too so happy!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon I will just lead with a big ((((((xxx)))))) for everyone and then say I have spent the entire morning on the phone with the kids new school and I still have not got anywhere I have faxed the documents required three times and I have to go to the library now and fax them as my stupid fax machine keeps cutting the signatures off (((aaaarrrrggghhhh)))) yes that was a really loud scream oh and I caved and spent the money to go to the docs to get the immunizations records signed and it turned out that dd has a sinus infection and they both needed four more immuniztions and I faxed that to them only to find out that the nurse wrote the date in the wrong spot for dd's vaccine and insert another scream here.... I am not a screamer but come on the only other option is to pull my hair out and I am rather fond of it so scream it shall be but hey there is light at the end of the tunnel they have assigned dd her classes and totally ignored her placement test scores and put her in Algerbra 1 anyway.....I shall hush now too because I could go on and on and well I think you get the jist
> ...


I think it might be now (said in a teenny tinny voice as not to be over heard) at least I hope so I really want to get back to my yarn and my projects that are a brewing they are almost wip's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've found my scissors yayayayaya.......I'd put them in my tin for safety!!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 pm and nice out.
Work is a four letter word for a reason. And it is interfering with my KP'ing. I`m on 9-5 shift (almost left out the `F`` ) and the Desktop crew is locking down all the computers this week so none of us could do any work. arg!!!! :evil: :evil: 
As expected, mum backed out of going to the Spinrite tent sale that morning, but DD and I went, even tho the forecast was for extreme humidity and 33'C (91'F). We had a great time. After DD picked up a few balls that I had missed for her, she sat in the gent tent and crocheted and chatted with everyone who came in. 
On a better note, I`ve been knitting a shoulder shrug and crochetting spider motifs (They don`t look as bad as they sound - they`re blue) As soon as I get them all finished, I`ll post a pic or two.
I`ve missed everyone. I`ve got lots of catchup to do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hi Bink. I haven`t been on with you for a long time. I must have missed something. Are you no longer homeschooling DD?
Don't you love bureaucratic nonsense.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm off to play with my fibres. I have stress to release. I'll try to talk tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Bink. I haven`t been on with you for a long time. I must have missed something. Are you no longer homeschooling DD?
> Don't you love bureaucratic nonsense.


Yes we are but it is an online public school and they have to have all the required paperwork as if they were around the other kids


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm off to play with my fibres. I have stress to release. I'll try to talk tomorrow.


I sat here staring at the post you wrote and it was not registering with me so sorry I missed you. :-(

Happy stress release!!!!! I hope to work with my yarn at some point tonight but DH wants to make cherry jelly tonight or attempt to and I might be to bushed after that


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

DH is almost home so I must go and start dinner and get ready to make this jelly attempt


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a fone call from the Drs...They know our number off by heart hahaha...DH has to go there on Friday because his blood is all wrong. Well we know it is, it always is, His kidneys are slowly failing due to the fact that one of the ACER pills was unable to cope with them. The KIDNEY Doctor at the hospital said that his kidneys would pack in if he continued to take ACERS...The HEART doctor said that with out his heart, his kidneys wouldn't be anygood anyway.....Now I ask you? What kind of an attitude is that????AND so we plod on for another month, on borrowed time.......Bugger them...


Susan ..... I am so sorry for the predicament the doctors have put DH in ... You would think that in this day & age, with all the medical discoveries, they could find a good mix of medications that would not make his health worse!!!! I really do hope they pull their heads out of their a**es and begin working together for his benefit


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, had this great plan to get over to gym and take a sauna but DD called and I have been walking around DR table and venting for over an hour. DH just left and I don't know which way to jump first.... She isn't feeling great herself and we were trying to come up with some family plan for Mom but I told her that it really isn't her or her sister's problem on a routine basis..... I'm not even going to call over there until this evening.... or I may run by when I pick up some more muffins for her, if I get to the store..... I'm really going to try and clear my mind for the day.....
> 
> Susan, if I'm not being nosy, is next week a fun trip off somewhere? You really may need to deal with tooth because it wasn't that long ago it was acting up and that kind of infection can have some unpleasant effects elsewhere. You are NOT feeling well and you do NOT need to be running up to the boys all the time,,, though I know you love it.... Time for some real serious getting well time... Tooth, ribs, thyroid, and everything else...... [Falling off soap box now.)
> 
> By the way, that goes for all you others that are neglecting your aches and pains too.... We are all going to start dropping like flies if we don't get out collective acts together.... me included.


*Says the pot calling the kettle black*
hahahahaha     :lol:
Sorry Jynx ....... Just couldn't resist this :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sounds like everyone is in need of hugs to day. Here's a big one coming over
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((xxxxxxx))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


That has made my day much better, thank you xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, so glad to hear Tammie is feeling a little better. Dang, those kidney infections can be very painful too. I'm so hoping mom's uti is getting better, because she has no symptoms so no way to gauge if medication is working. I think I'll pick up some cranberry pills.... She isn't drinking the juice... If I dip them in chocolate to look like candy, I know they'll get eaten.....
> 
> Seaside sounds wonderful.... I am just going to put on suit and go sit in a eucalyptis sauna... closest I can get to escapism today..... Then I'm going to clear a path for the cleaning gal to do something here tomorrow and *maybe* put my problem child sweater together at the shoulders so I can sew in sleeves and do button band tomorrow. It is in danger of becoming a UFO instead of a WIP, if I don't get cracking.


The things we do for our elders - sorry Jynx, I am having a bit of a chuckle cos your escapades are bringing back some memories :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Judi


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Judi


Hi Lisa, are you still here - my brain is as fuddled as yours seems to be today xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Judi
> ...


yes I am and I am tired we just made cherry jelly...yummy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


That sounds nice - are your jellies dessert food, or is it like our jam? I have heard of the peanut butter & jelly sandwiches, but to me that sounds wrong, we have jelly with fruit or icecream

:XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


it is like your jam i guess but here jam is thicker and has pieces of the fruit in it and jelly is made from the juice, I hope that helps :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Yes it does, what passes for run of the mill jam here is rubbish. The traditional jam is as you have described & as I like it. I might have to get industrious & start making things like that - the unfortunate thing is that I have to buy the fruit - but I can make small amounts (enough for me & DH) - there is no wild fruit around here that I can access & the blackberries etc don't really grow in this area :-( :-( :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I bought the cherries this time it doesn't take that much I bought 6 lbs. and I used almost 4 lbs and it made 3 1/2 pints not bad!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been asked to make a jumper for my doctor, now I need to find the yarn (not right now), & then order it - once the money for the order is given to me & then make it :XD: I just hope I don't mess it up. She wants a white one, so I might need to wear gloves while I am making it :XD: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been asked to make a jumper for my doctor, now I need to find the yarn (not right now), & then order it - once the money for the order is given to me & then make it :XD: I just hope I don't mess it up. She wants a white one, so I might need to wear gloves while I am making it :XD: :XD:


I haven't had the chance to work on anything these past few days I am just itching to get my hands on some yarn


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


You are really making my mouth water now :? I love very fruity jam - might try an orange jam, my neighbour has a Naval orange tree & none of her family can eat them, they might make a nice jam or jelly :thumbup: :thumbup: Even some frozen juice for the summer :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


yes dh was saying things about what we could try next and he wants to make a lemon jelly, its called orange marmalage here and that sounds so good to


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I have been asked to make a jumper for my doctor, now I need to find the yarn (not right now), & then order it - once the money for the order is given to me & then make it :XD: I just hope I don't mess it up. She wants a white one, so I might need to wear gloves while I am making it :XD: :XD:
> ...


Will you be able to start tomorrow? I need to start on some sewing, so that some birthday presents are ready for the GD's, three of them have birthdays over the next couple of months & Christmas is rushing at us also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Doesn't marmalade make use of the skin as well, maybe I will just make orange jelly, I dont like orange marmalade, but I do like lime & ginger marmalade (I think that is the one :? )


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I sure hope so I want to finish some things for christmas too


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lisa I need to get up & move around a bit, my leg is giving me curry today & starts hurting, if it is still for too long - you should probably go to bed & get some rest - hope you have a more relaxing day tomorrow, it has been great chatting with you. This is like having sisters all around the world.

Bye for now xoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good afternoon I will just lead with a big ((((((xxx)))))) for everyone and then say I have spent the entire morning on the phone with the kids new school and I still have not got anywhere I have faxed the documents required three times and I have to go to the library now and fax them as my stupid fax machine keeps cutting the signatures off (((aaaarrrrggghhhh)))) yes that was a really loud scream oh and I caved and spent the money to go to the docs to get the immunizations records signed and it turned out that dd has a sinus infection and they both needed four more immuniztions and I faxed that to them only to find out that the nurse wrote the date in the wrong spot for dd's vaccine and insert another scream here.... I am not a screamer but come on the only other option is to pull my hair out and I am rather fond of it so scream it shall be but hey there is light at the end of the tunnel they have assigned dd her classes and totally ignored her placement test scores and put her in Algerbra 1 anyway.....I shall hush now too because I could go on and on and well I think you get the jist
> 
> Love and hugs to you all
> Binky


Breathe really deep... It will make a much better scream and I would highly recommend a good slamming of doors or pounding of pillows... Of course, it is always needed right now.... No hair pulling, unless it is someone elses..... Spend that first day of all of them gone doing something totally selfish......... Just you.......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lisa I need to get up & move around a bit, my leg is giving me curry today & starts hurting, if it is still for too long - you should probably go to bed & get some rest - hope you have a more relaxing day tomorrow, it has been great chatting with you. This is like having sisters all around the world.
> 
> Bye for now xoxo


Yes it is and I think I am going to bed now dh has to go to the eye doctor in the morning and I will probably ride with him incase I need to drive him home, have a nice day and chat with you again soon!!

Love and Hugs

Lisa


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon I will just lead with a big ((((((xxx)))))) for everyone and then say I have spent the entire morning on the phone with the kids new school and I still have not got anywhere I have faxed the documents required three times and I have to go to the library now and fax them as my stupid fax machine keeps cutting the signatures off (((aaaarrrrggghhhh)))) yes that was a really loud scream oh and I caved and spent the money to go to the docs to get the immunizations records signed and it turned out that dd has a sinus infection and they both needed four more immuniztions and I faxed that to them only to find out that the nurse wrote the date in the wrong spot for dd's vaccine and insert another scream here.... I am not a screamer but come on the only other option is to pull my hair out and I am rather fond of it so scream it shall be but hey there is light at the end of the tunnel they have assigned dd her classes and totally ignored her placement test scores and put her in Algerbra 1 anyway.....I shall hush now too because I could go on and on and well I think you get the jist
> ...


They are still going to be homeschooled it is just an online public school and they had to go by all the state regulations ridiculous if you ask me......hhhhhmmmm...just me...been along time since I could do that..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good night Jynx I am going to go to bed

love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The things we do for our elders - sorry Jynx, I am having a bit of a chuckle cos your escapades are bringing back some memories :-D


Glad to be of humor..... At this point, we really need to laugh. and if it would work...... Remember giving Exlax to friends as candy bars? Well, you were probably much too nice....

Set up meeting with brothers for Friday and it is already a mess. Brother's wife wants to be in on it and I had specifically said no in-laws this time and it is causing a BIG problem with brother and my DH.... I am so not looking forward to this...... SIL does, however want to know if I wouldn't just love to take a two hour drive with them and mom to visit her friend's daughter's shoppe.. Sure, as long as mom isn't in hospital because she still is not really eating or drinking,,, possibly not taking her meds.... Let's all "party".... If we don't kill each other at the meeting, all I want is to not have to answer the phone, see a human or think about mom.... for one day, maybe two.... In fact, G and I may just get in the car and take no phones at all....... Yeah..... it's going to be a *great* day.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been asked to make a jumper for my doctor, now I need to find the yarn (not right now), & then order it - once the money for the order is given to me & then make it :XD: I just hope I don't mess it up. She wants a white one, so I might need to wear gloves while I am making it :XD: :XD:


WOW.... a commission.... Way to go...... No chocolate and you are home free, as you will need to launder incase of puppy hair.... for a Dr....... BTW,,, jelly is clear..... Jam is not and has some texture...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are still going to be homeschooled it is just an online public school and they had to go by all the state regulations ridiculous if you ask me......hhhhhmmmm...just me...been along time since I could do that..


I knew that,,, just brain fade.... Yep, you really need those shots up to date...... Heaven forbid that anyone on the other side of the screen get a germ..... I stil say that the kids go to their separate rooms and spend a whole day familiarizing themselves with curriculum while you eat knitand eat bon bons.....

Geesh,,,, just looking at the news pictures of the storm residue..... Is it ever going to get back to normal?????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls...We have a very stormy wet and windy morning here. Somewhere WILL be flooded I'm sure. I hope the weather is kinder to the ladies who have goen out to Worthing for the day. 

I watched the paaralympic opening for about an hour and ashadley turned it ove. I was so bored, I've slept well last night and not so sore this morning.

I'm going to put some clothes away upstairs and then knit....

I'll text Pueple to see how they are getting on. Big hugs (not too tight)to you all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > More bargains! Lion Brand have 20% off everything until the end of the month. Their clearance range is already 50% off, so very cheap wool. Unfortunately nothing finer than DK in the clearance, but there is some fun fur if you want to try a teddy bear!
> ...


I have made teddy bears, but not the furry ones on KP.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purple is on the bus as I type. Have a great time girls....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hu Saxy....What time are you all meeting? Purple's on her way...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so glad to hear Tammie is feeling a little better. Dang, those kidney infections can be very painful too. I'm so hoping mom's uti is getting better, because she has no symptoms so no way to gauge if medication is working. I think I'll pick up some cranberry pills.... She isn't drinking the juice... If I dip them in chocolate to look like candy, I know they'll get eaten.....
> ...


Susan, why can't your dentist crown your tooth?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's the one on the front left, the incisor and the crown has dropped off the front.AND to be honest I'm s**t scared!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls...We have a very stormy wet and windy morning here. Somewhere WILL be flooded I'm sure. I hope the weather is kinder to the ladies who have goen out to Worthing for the day.
> 
> I watched the paaralympic opening for about an hour and ashadley turned it ove. I was so bored, I've slept well last night and not so sore this morning.
> 
> ...


Worthing is cloudy. The sun is trying to break through, and the girls are due here in about half an hour. Catch the rest of you later!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning girls...We have a very stormy wet and windy morning here. Somewhere WILL be flooded I'm sure. I hope the weather is kinder to the ladies who have goen out to Worthing for the day.
> ...


Hope the weather holds off for your gathering


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's the one on the front left, the incisor and the crown has dropped off the front.AND to be honest I'm s**t scared!!!!!!!!!!


If you can have a crown placed, it would be great, especially for boost in your happiness


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Judi. Commissions eh????? Just think of knitting with white as you would baby clothes. I don't know if you've ever tried it but obviously you wash your hands all the time but have you tried talcum powder? I use it when I'm knitting baby clothes.How are your aches and pains today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi I'm going now for a whi;le. I think we may go and see the boys for tea time.....


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

just a thought girls in the uk bv poundland are now doing wool! my local one had only dk but in 6 or 7 colours!not bad for doing dolls and toys etc


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Judi. Commissions eh????? Just think of knitting with white as you would baby clothes. I don't know if you've ever tried it but obviously you wash your hands all the time but have you tried talcum powder? I use it when I'm knitting baby clothes.How are your aches and pains today?


I think I may only do the one jumper, for anyone outside of the family. Thanks for the info about the baby powder, I didn't know about that little trick :thumbup:

As for the aches & pains, I have put an analgesic cream on all the joints that are affected & it has had a reasonable effect on the pain :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi I'm going now for a whi;le. I think we may go and see the boys for tea time.....


Have a great time Susan xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Can smell fall in the air. Are any of your trees in the UK or where you live in the states starting to turn color???? Ours are just starting to drop leaves.Didn't go for hot dogs last night, felt to guilty about eating unhealthy stuff. Went to another restaurnt and had a great salad bar. DH and I pleased we could forgo unhealthy food, so we had a small child size hot fudge sundae.hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Doesn't say much for our will power does it????????

Hope the ladies meeting up have a wonderful time and good weather for their outing. Saxy states sun trying to break through.

Binky glad your jelly making experience was so successsful. You will love it when it gets cold and nasty and here you have the taste of summer. Love homemade jams and jellies. Hope you get to work on your yarns today. Rest and give yourself time for you. You do so much for others.

Hi Judi,had to do a small chuckle regarding your description of sweater going to your knees. Not funny, frogging no fun, but I was thing you should make it a dress. Certainly would be warm and stylish. Is it working out beter for you now with the smaller needles size. Also how is your scarf coming along????A sweater for your doctor.Wow that is great. Perhaps she will give your name to other doctors etc and you could have quite a clientele list. Good for you. You are a beautiful knitter and I'm sure she'll be well pleased, when you finish with it.

GS I'm with you about the dentist. Scared silly of them. Too bad we don't live closer. We could hold hands and go together.Shaking in our boots, but we'd go. You really need to go see the dentist dear. If you don't care for what he says can or can't be done, get another opinion. You don't want an infection to settle in. Hope your ribs are not as sore today.Gentle hugs sent your way. I am going to bind off my DD shawl today. Finally the last row. So pleased. Am going to block it, hopefully tomorrow and then post a pic of it.Also this weekend is a long one due to Labor Day(celebrates the American worker) am sewing DS sweater together.Need to finish these projects up. Tired of them hanging over my head.

Jynx try not to stress out too much over meeting with brothers. Need to take the bull by the horns so to speak and tell SIL, this meeting is just for Mom's children. SIL acts as if everything is hunky dory with your MOm. Doesn't she realize your Mom has been under the weather and still is??????? Taking a trip to a friend's shop????Thinking of you and sending lots of love and support your way. Have a big alcoholic drink or two.You and DH definitely need a get away when you get things straightned out for Mom. Good idea, leave phones at home. Give them brothers numbers to call.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Need to get myself together. Off to beauty shop and clothes shopping, plus yarn stores to get a shawl pin for DD shawl.Might not surface for awhile, they'll find me hidden in the yarn stacks, although I don't need any more yarn right now, but sometimes you just can't help yourself. Right???? Hope the day is bright and lovely for all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm home. Purple is on the bus back to Rustington, and Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow are in the purple car on their way home. It rained for about ten minutes, then it remembered it was Worthing and things got really hot. We spent not a lot of money on a lot of wool, fabric, coffee and food. We went to Interwok and ate ourselves very full. Oh, and we talked!!!!!!!
A lovely day; thanks for coming girls.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, and we're going to knit a poncho for our next lace project. Well, I am anyway!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm home. Purple is on the bus back to Rustington, and Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow are in the purple car on their way home. It rained for about ten minutes, then it remembered it was Worthing and things got really hot. We spent not a lot of money on a lot of wool, fabric, coffee and food. We went to Interwok and ate ourselves very full. Oh, and we talked!!!!!!!
> A lovely day; thanks for coming girls.


Saxy it sounds like a lovely time was had by all. Glad the weather remembered where it was at and the sun came out for all of you. Even this far away I heard the laughter and murmur of happy voices. It is funny everyone would like to knit a poncho. Just saw some great ones on the forum over the last week or so. it should be lots of fun for those doing it. I think Binky, Jynx and I will be the pokey ones with the Ashton, seeing as we haven't even started ours yet. Happy to hear everyone had a lovely time. Put your feet up and have a rest now Saxy.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Saxy I agree sounds like you all had a wonderful time today
and a Poncho sounds so nice


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello everyone  

Binky , you want i should come and lamp your DH while he cant see ? 
Your still gonna go to the library friday right? 

How is everyone doing , i havent gotten caught up in awhile .
I been in and out of this fog for what seems like years now lol.
gotta get my focus and get my big behind up and moving .

So , me and binky's dad is suppose to finally get his hip fixed this October as long as the heart doc clears him for surgery , he has been waiting a long time for this , they made him lose some weight first .. he lost 33 lbs. so now its fixy time  

I am still working on my lil teapot and i am actually pleased pink with how it is looking  
Cant wait to show ya'll 

Lots O Love to everyone 
XOXOX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> just a thought girls in the uk bv poundland are now doing wool! my local one had only dk but in 6 or 7 colours!not bad for doing dolls and toys etc


Got some in Poundland in Poole last week but as you said, not much colour choice. I got 200g in white, maybe do a cardi for the baby!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm home. Purple is on the bus back to Rustington, and Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow are in the purple car on their way home. It rained for about ten minutes, then it remembered it was Worthing and things got really hot. We spent not a lot of money on a lot of wool, fabric, coffee and food. We went to Interwok and ate ourselves very full. Oh, and we talked!!!!!!!
> ...


Thanks for having us Saxy!!! Got home about 7.45, quite tired, that was a lot of driving today!! Had a brilliant time and very pleased with all my purchases! I <3 Worthing - and you!!! That's meant to be a heart, btw!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm home. Purple is on the bus back to Rustington, and Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow are in the purple car on their way home. It rained for about ten minutes, then it remembered it was Worthing and things got really hot. We spent not a lot of money on a lot of wool, fabric, coffee and food. We went to Interwok and ate ourselves very full. Oh, and we talked!!!!!!!
> ...


I havent started it either Purly LOL ... So you will have lots of company still when you do get started on it 

Good thing you arent headed to Florida just yet , they arent getting the worst of it , but Issac is really keeping things water logged in the middle states , we are suppose to see rain from Issac this weekend .. the worst storms maybe on Sunday . . we need rain though so i wont complain , we are still considered under a drought here :|


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh, and we're going to knit a poncho for our next lace project. Well, I am anyway!!


....and I'm going to just look at it for a while longer!!! Thanks for the pattern, lovely thought!! XXX


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and we're going to knit a poncho for our next lace project. Well, I am anyway!!
> ...


I spend a lot of time anymore just looking at patterns and imagining that they are actually getting done heehee


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Nobody is home so i will try to come back again later 

Hugs XOXO


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

evening 

I've been out most of the day and back to make dinner then out again :roll: :roll: 

I'll be around tomorrow morning and tomorrow afternoon inbetween I have podiatrist (feets again) to get zapped :/

it hadn't been bothering me for weeks and since Tuesday it's been really sore!

let's hope it's a case of 'no pain, no gain' second dose tomorrow.

oh and apparantly I have a strange shaped bruise on my calf! when i got zapped the poddy did my hee, the back of my knee and my back?! so I don't know if i'ts from that or what??!! I'll ask tomorrow

catch you on the flip side

night


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> evening
> 
> I've been out most of the day and back to make dinner then out again :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


Night love, so glad you're back and I love your rosy avatar!! Will be pm-ing you the morrow!! xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Linky, sorry you have felt under the weather. Hope you will be starting to feel better soon. We shall be the four muskateers when we start our Ashtons with lots of experts about to help us. I already know I will probably need help. We'll all be in it together so that will make it fun for us.

Hope the storms won't be to bad when they reach you. Feel so bad for those who have lost property once again and going thru all of it all over again.

I have saved so many patterns, I'll never make them all. Don't know why I have this urge to keep doing it.

Hope you and Binky have a nice time at your sewing circle tomorrow. Take care now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sharon, it is so nice to hear from you. Hope the laser treatment helps your heels. Do show the podiatrist your bruise. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Have a relaxing evening Londy. What lovely things did you purchase today??? Know you all had a grand time. Miss chatting with you. I seem to miss everyone any more. I can't seem to watch get up early enough my time to catch you dear ladies. Well I am off to watch a little tv. Hope to chat with eveyone tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> evening
> 
> I've been out most of the day and back to make dinner then out again :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


my right foot has took up hurting again after being mostly pain free for the last 5 or 6 years it is hurting again really bad especially when I first stand up and put my weight on it and then if I am up on it to long swells and aches, I hope they help you with the injections


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Yes please tell and show us what you picked up


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I received my birthday present today from DH (the one that I ordered) the yarn is lovely 3 different kinds I wanted to try some wool blends and so I ordered a very lovely merino wool and bamboo blend love it and have already cast on for a pair of lovely fingerless gloves, and I also got a skein of 100% superwash merino wool the color is fabulous but I don't know if I will be able to work with it because it kinda makes my fingers itch, oh well it was worth a try, I also got a set of the harmony DPN's so nice and a harmony crochet hook must try that out in a few minutes

it has been a really long day today so tiring and Linky if you want to you can def come and lamp my DH it might knock some since into that man and I will definately be at the library tomorrow 

glad all of you had a wonderful time today I am going to go for now as I am really tired tonight

Love and gentle hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I received my birthday present today from DH (the one that I ordered) the yarn is lovely 3 different kinds I wanted to try some wool blends and so I ordered a very lovely merino wool and bamboo blend love it and have already cast on for a pair of lovely fingerless gloves, and I also got a skein of 100% superwash merino wool the color is fabulous but I don't know if I will be able to work with it because it kinda makes my fingers itch, oh well it was worth a try, I also got a set of the harmony DPN's so nice and a harmony crochet hook must try that out in a few minutes
> 
> it has been a really long day today so tiring and Linky if you want to you can def come and lamp my DH it might knock some since into that man and I will definately be at the library tomorrow
> 
> ...


Well done on the score ...... even if you did order it yourself - that is the only way I get presents from DH.

Here is a glimpse of what I have knitted so far with the Qiviut yarn - might not stay like this, as I am going to order a couple more skeins :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:

It isn't very clear yet, but it feels incredible :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm home. Purple is on the bus back to Rustington, and Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow are in the purple car on their way home. It rained for about ten minutes, then it remembered it was Worthing and things got really hot. We spent not a lot of money on a lot of wool, fabric, coffee and food. We went to Interwok and ate ourselves very full. Oh, and we talked!!!!!!!
> A lovely day; thanks for coming girls.


THANK YOU Saxy for organising such a lovely day. Marshmallow and I had a great time. I would love to come again (if you will have me) and spend more time in those fantastic yarn shops.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Londy, thank you so much for doing all that driving. You got us there and back so well. I hope you are not too tired from it all. We were back just as DS#1 put food on the table (not that I was terribly hungry), so great timing.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful time was had by all at the get together in Worthing. It would be wonderful to be able to meet every one, or even some of you :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Thanks gorgeous girl. I'm so glad you made the effort.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so pleased that you all had a great time at Worthing, and i hope you got some pix's...

I'm up early for the Drs app. I made it last week and yesterday the receptionist phoned me to make sure I was going to keep it because the blood results are back and the Dr wants to see me. They are spot on our Drs. Then I'm going to Saltburn to see the knitting on the pier with BP and have a bacon and egg bun. We've not been out for ages. 

sharon I love your avatar, I hope it means you're going to come back with us now? Tammy was out of bed for a couple of hours yesterday but her DH would rather she didn't go back on the computor until she's better. She's had a really bad time.

Purley did you enjoy your ice cream? hahaha. we had fish and chips, thats how healthy we are.

I ordered a magazine last week and it's got lost. The billing address on the delivery invoice is an entirely different on to the one I gave them. Sheer STUPIDITY, on their behalf. So I've got my "Galaxy" yarn and I only need a magazine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi I like the look of your yarn.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm home. Purple is on the bus back to Rustington, and Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow are in the purple car on their way home. It rained for about ten minutes, then it remembered it was Worthing and things got really hot. We spent not a lot of money on a lot of wool, fabric, coffee and food. We went to Interwok and ate ourselves very full. Oh, and we talked!!!!!!!
> ...


Of course you can come again, though it did make Londy very tired with all the driving. You are all very welcome to come and keep my favourite shop in business!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning/evening to those who came on while I was reading a very long KP thred and putting the washing out.

Thanks Saxy for saying I can come again.

I am off in a minute to shower and get ready to go to the library for the knitting group. But will sty around a little.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi I like the look of your yarn.....


Thank you, it is so soft. I will make some gloves from Alpaca 4 ply, to go with the scarf - but that won't be for a while yet :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Hi Purly!! Lifeline, Marshmallow and I thought and spoke of you as we drove down Purley Way, on the way to Worthing!! We had a lovely day, Saxy is the perfect hostess and took us to all the best places!! We had coffee in a lovely seafront restaurant, very fifties, perfect! Then we hit the shops. Visited a lovely little yarn shop where the assistant was extremely helpful but, alas, the yarn was very expensive so I don't think any one purchased. We had a lovely Oriental Buffet lunch - phew, I was so full!! Then headed for a wonderful fabric shop that also sold yarn, where Purple nearly broke the bank!! I bought a lovely piece of fabric to make a bag, watch this space!! We all had a lovely time and a good natter and the weather was really kind to us, although Saxy tells us it never rains in Worthing!!! XXX
PS I forgot to mention, I also bought the two sequels to the Fifty Shades saga! Don't be put off by the reputation, they are very funny and well written books and every woman will find something she can relate to!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Yes dear, I'm obviously not as young as I used to be, could have done that drive in my sleep a few years ago, although I don't recommend it!! It was well worth it to see you and lovely Worthing, we will return!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


You are more than welcome my lovely and we will definitely do it again but I may suggest we meet on the train next time if you don't mind, from yours to home was no fun  :evil: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Linky, sorry you have felt under the weather. Hope you will be starting to feel better soon. We shall be the four muskateers when we start our Ashtons with lots of experts about to help us. I already know I will probably need help. We'll all be in it together so that will make it fun for us.
> 
> Hope the storms won't be to bad when they reach you. Feel so bad for those who have lost property once again and going thru all of it all over again.
> 
> ...


I have that hoarding instinct with just about anything crafty. I may never use it but I'm not letting it go, no way!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Well I received my birthday present today from DH (the one that I ordered) the yarn is lovely 3 different kinds I wanted to try some wool blends and so I ordered a very lovely merino wool and bamboo blend love it and have already cast on for a pair of lovely fingerless gloves, and I also got a skein of 100% superwash merino wool the color is fabulous but I don't know if I will be able to work with it because it kinda makes my fingers itch, oh well it was worth a try, I also got a set of the harmony DPN's so nice and a harmony crochet hook must try that out in a few minutes
> ...


Oooh, me likeee!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm back from the DRS....Latest....She doesn't like my thyroid (I'm not fussy myself) so she is referring me to the hospital..........OMG am I sick. In the mean time I have to have them upped again and go back in 2 weeks....She said I wasn't to worry because I WILL get there!!!!That's nice of her isn't it? I just hope I'm young enough to see it hahaha...I must rush because I'm off for my bacon and egg butty....I'll see you all later...xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from the DRS....Latest....She doesn't like my thyroid (I'm not fussy myself) so she is referring me to the hospital..........OMG am I sick. In the mean time I have to have them upped again and go back in 2 weeks....She said I wasn't to worry because I WILL get there!!!!That's nice of her isn't it? I just hope I'm young enough to see it hahaha...I must rush because I'm off for my bacon and egg butty....I'll see you all later...xxxx


I don't care what state it's in, I love your thyroid as much as the rest of you!! Enjoy your butty, sound yummy!!! Chin up!! XXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I took myself off to the doc this morning, cos I was having weird feelings in my chest & my BP was through the roof. I had an ECG & bloods taken, just to make sure nothing was wrong - luckily, everything was fine. I have also resigned from knitting for other people - way too stressful for me & my doc understood, so I told her where she could get some beautifully hand knitted items :thumbup: Everything is good now :XD: :XD: and I *VERY* well medicated


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I am really sorry the remainder of the journey was miserable for you. I hope you didn't feel under any pressure to drive down there. I would have happily gone on the train.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from the DRS....Latest....She doesn't like my thyroid (I'm not fussy myself) so she is referring me to the hospital..........OMG am I sick. In the mean time I have to have them upped again and go back in 2 weeks....She said I wasn't to worry because I WILL get there!!!!That's nice of her isn't it? I just hope I'm young enough to see it hahaha...I must rush because I'm off for my bacon and egg butty....I'll see you all later...xxxx


It will get sorted. My SIL has a thyroid problem and it took a while to get her medication sorted. And if she is ill she has to re-adjust the medication. Just be patient. We need you to be well. Is DH well enough to do stuff for you or are you both competing to be illest to get the other to do stuff :lol: :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I took myself off to the doc this morning, cos I was having weird feelings in my chest & my BP was through the roof. I had an ECG & bloods taken, just to make sure nothing was wrong - luckily, everything was fine. I have also resigned from knitting for other people - way too stressful for me & my doc understood, so I told her where she could get some beautifully hand knitted items :thumbup: Everything is good now :XD: :XD: and I *VERY* well medicated


Sorry you were unwell. That sounds a bit like the scare Londy had a couple of weeks ago. Glad it's been looked at and all is well.

Good for you on the decision about knitting for others. I am gld the doc was understanding. Now relax and do as much or as little as you want with your yarn.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have not long been in from the knitting group at the library. No-one turned up for the first half hour. I was thinking I would complete my row and go when a ldy turned up. She admired my Ashton, I had been knitting it the las t time I went. She was trying to work out a cross stitch chat which was n't cross stitch. Then two more ladies turned up for a gossip. They didn't have any thing to do. I showed them how to work a chart with lace knitting. 

The sun is shining brightly today, but it's cool. I need a jumper outsied- it's getting ready for autumn. It's good for getting the washing dry though.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have not long been in from the knitting group at the library. No-one turned up for the first half hour. I was thinking I would complete my row and go when a ldy turned up. She admired my Ashton, I had been knitting it the las t time I went. She was trying to work out a cross stitch chat which was n't cross stitch. Then two more ladies turned up for a gossip. They didn't have any thing to do. I showed them how to work a chart with lace knitting.
> 
> The sun is shining brightly today, but it's cool. I need a jumper outsied- it's getting ready for autumn. It's good for getting the washing dry though.


I am trying to get my act together to ask the library about holding a community knotting group - I haven't quite got there yet, will probably wait until DH finishes this work stint?

I am now going to see if I can watch "Hunger Ganes" from the Internet, if I can't then I shall go to bed & hopefully sleep.

I have DD5 home for a few days visit, so I can get out & about a bit more for a little while :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been for my bacon and egg butty and lemon cheesecake. It was beautiful. DH was still in the same position as when I left, the breakfast pots not put in the dishwasher etc. What does it take to say I fell bloody rotten eh? SO, NONONO lifeline DH doesn't help unless its something manly wants doing, like smashing glass in porches and building porches....I'm just in a bad mood. I'm going now but I'll be back on later, when I'm in a better mood hahahaah...He's now hanging out the washing I asked him to do when I went out 5 hrs ago....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back and in a better mood...I've removed my bra!!!! It makes my rib so sore.....DH has folded the clothes nicely hahaha...Anyone for coffee?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been for my bacon and egg butty and lemon cheesecake. It was beautiful. DH was still in the same position as when I left, the breakfast pots not put in the dishwasher etc. What does it take to say I fell bloody rotten eh? SO, NONONO lifeline DH doesn't help unless its something manly wants doing, like smashing glass in porches and building porches....I'm just in a bad mood. I'm going now but I'll be back on later, when I'm in a better mood hahahaah...He's now hanging out the washing I asked him to do when I went out 5 hrs ago....


Oh Susan that's not fair. My DH doesn't always do as asked re washing etc..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's 5pm.and now DH's turn to go to Docs hahaha...His blood is wrong, which we know about but the DR has to tell him.....I shall keep you all informed, and next week you'll all be free of this flipping moaning....I never used to moan, lamp yes, but not moan hahaha....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I took myself off to the doc this morning, cos I was having weird feelings in my chest & my BP was through the roof. I had an ECG & bloods taken, just to make sure nothing was wrong - luckily, everything was fine. I have also resigned from knitting for other people - way too stressful for me & my doc understood, so I told her where she could get some beautifully hand knitted items :thumbup: Everything is good now :XD: :XD: and I *VERY* well medicated


Sounds like what happened to me a few weks ago, I had the weird feeling in the chest and erratic pulse but nothing showed up on ECG nor thyroid test but you can never ignore these things (like men do!) Glad all is ok and you do right to get back to knitting for fun, life's too damned short!!! XXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have not long been in from the knitting group at the library. No-one turned up for the first half hour. I was thinking I would complete my row and go when a ldy turned up. She admired my Ashton, I had been knitting it the las t time I went. She was trying to work out a cross stitch chat which was n't cross stitch. Then two more ladies turned up for a gossip. They didn't have any thing to do. I showed them how to work a chart with lace knitting.
> 
> The sun is shining brightly today, but it's cool. I need a jumper outsied- it's getting ready for autumn. It's good for getting the washing dry though.


I too felt the nip of Autumn in the air this morning, went out to get DH a paper and wished I'd put my cardi on!! It will be a nice change to be able to wear some of my warmer clothes!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I do tend to be a bit gung ho but don't forget, it was my idea to drive and it looked a really easy journey on the map but I guess I was a bit tired and it seemed to take forever until I got to your side of Beckenham and have a clue where I was. No worries, you don't know unless you try thes things but maybe do the train next time?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


The train next time is good. It will be as relaxing for you as well as me then


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

oh you should be sorted for Edinburgh


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

no-one her so I might check back later


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening friends..DH is back................If his PSI level (whatever the hell that means) rises anymore then we are off to hospital.....I hope they make it the same day as mine.. hahahaha...I'm all for saving on the petrol...

I'm sitting with the craft light on now and it's only 7pm...Summer has gone....

I phoned up about my magazine today and they couldn't have cared less....It's been sent to the wrong address, they'll send me another one in 5 days. I said I'd waited 10 days now was there any chance of sending it quicker so as I would have it to go away with? NOPE. they don't send it express delivery......I said the time it's taken I could have written and demivered the flipping thing. She was NOT amused........


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan. Summer has deffinatley gone. I have put shawl, socks and slippers on this evening.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

evening for 2 mins I'm off to take Sophy to dance class


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Susan. Summer has deffinatley gone. I have put shawl, socks and slippers on this evening.


it's peeing rain here


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Susan. Summer has deffinatley gone. I have put shawl, socks and slippers on this evening.
> ...


That's not good. I have been able to get washing out on the line nd dried today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have just phoned my friend who broke her hip.....She's still stuck at her daughters in Gloucester...Its one thing after another up here hahahaha....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening lifeline....How are you?...I've closed my window and got my cardigan on tonight. I got 4 buttons for my short sleeved jacket today...20p each...hahahah..It's good to live in a little town sometimes, where everyone knows each other.I'll stitch them on tomorrow and DH can take a photo of it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Susan. Looking forward to seeing the jacket.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's meant to be a top hahah...BUT I had this thicker softer yarn and I thought I'd try it on a bigger needle and use it as a jacket. I'm pleased with it....Did you get anything yesterday?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx try not to stress out too much over meeting with brothers. Need to take the bull by the horns so to speak and tell SIL, this meeting is just for Mom's children. SIL acts as if everything is hunky dory with your MOm. Doesn't she realize your Mom has been under the weather and still is??????? Taking a trip to a friend's shop????Thinking of you and sending lots of love and support your way. Have a big alcoholic drink or two.You and DH definitely need a get away when you get things straightned out for Mom. Good idea, leave phones at home. Give them brothers numbers to call.


Just had to tell you..... Picked up mom for hair today and she is in soooooooooooooooooooo much better. The staff commented immediately... Yes, she is tired and *I* can tell she is not totally with it, a little disinterested in things, but trying,... made a few comments that let me know where he head is... but the family will think I am bonkers and an alarmist..... She is actually a little detached still but knows that Ted will realize she needs to "take it easy" as soon as he sees her. Hmmmmm...... Oh well, did not want a solution today; just need them to hear some real concerns. The last 2 weeks were pure hell. Haven't heard from Dr... and know that getting him on a Friday before a long week-end is not worth the effort.

Woke up to screaming husband this morning.... He gets these unbelievable leg cramps, can't move, nauseated.... BAD. Hasn't happened for awhile... Hope it isn't going to be the way the whole week-end goes.......

The football game and Rachel's drill team was fab... last night.... except for the 5 minutes of rain... but even that had a double rainbow framing the field perfectly. Now to cross ankles, fingers, toes and teeth for Livey today. She knows she made the first cut for the volleyball team..... today is the last cut.....

Wold love to feel a little chill in the air... Hot and humid here.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jynx we'll swop you just a day of your weather....OMGoodness, it's so good to hear thet your mam is on the road up now....Don't worry what your brothers say. You are entitled to 100% of what you want. You sound a lot happier. If they start on you, tell me, I'll lamp the b*****s...........Keep in that lovely smiley mood you are in....It could brighten our day....love to you and a big hug, because sometimes I think you are all on your own fighting for a good cause....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> evening let's hope it's a case of 'no pain, no gain' second dose tomorrow.
> 
> catch you on the flip side
> 
> night


Love your wonderful rose..... Gorgeous.... Hope that the treatment actually does some good, and quickly.... I had to laugh about asking the Doc about the bruise..... No way will he fess up to "causing" an injury....... You've been so busy, no telling what you did to it or when......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry. My Mum skyped me and now I have to go. I will chat gain soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from the DRS....Latest....She doesn't like my thyroid (I'm not fussy myself) so she is referring me to the hospital..........OMG am I sick. In the mean time I have to have them upped again and go back in 2 weeks....She said I wasn't to worry because I WILL get there!!!!That's nice of her isn't it? I just hope I'm young enough to see it hahaha...I must rush because I'm off for my bacon and egg butty....I'll see you all later...xxxx


So..... what does referral to the hospital mean? I understand her needing to tinker with the dosage and keep monitoring until you hit the right mix.... Sounds like she is going to get you straightened out though..... and the sooner the better......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have to go too now...Hope to see you in the morning.....I wonder how Purple is at the sea side.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I took myself off to the doc this morning, cos I was having weird feelings in my chest & my BP was through the roof. I had an ECG & bloods taken, just to make sure nothing was wrong - luckily, everything was fine. I have also resigned from knitting for other people - way too stressful for me & my doc understood, so I told her where she could get some beautifully hand knitted items :thumbup: Everything is good now :XD: :XD: and I *VERY* well medicated


It must be an epidemic.... I've been having chest pains too and almost had to wake DH to go to hospital,,,,, but am pretty sure it is a combo of anxiety and this dumb cough.... Glad you were checked out and cleared though....

There was no need for you to stress over your gorgeous knitting..... but absolutely right to forgo rather than be so stressed.... Not like your own list isn't long enough.... LOVE the Quivit.... Sure wish we had "feel-o-vision".


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Jynx

I have just had to sit through the learning coach orientation on the kids school they start tomorrow and now I can't hardly keep my eyes open they had a survey at the end and if it had been an option when they asked how it was I would have responded BORING it put me to sleep 

Oh well at least they get to start now and I really don't mind them starting this weekend we don't have any plans and they have had a really long summer so it is time to get back to it....need coffee...have to go start dinner in a few minutes...need coffee...and jump in the shower...need coffee...so I can go to sewing circle tonight..oh yeah need coffee...hahaha

catch you all later 

Love and hugs 

sleepy Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx try not to stress out too much over meeting with brothers. Need to take the bull by the horns so to speak and tell SIL, this meeting is just for Mom's children. SIL acts as if everything is hunky dory with your MOm. Doesn't she realize your Mom has been under the weather and still is??????? Taking a trip to a friend's shop????Thinking of you and sending lots of love and support your way. Have a big alcoholic drink or two.You and DH definitely need a get away when you get things straightned out for Mom. Good idea, leave phones at home. Give them brothers numbers to call.
> ...


Well done Rachel and good luck Livey!! So glad you got most of your mom back now, hope the improvement continues! My DH gets cramp in the morning, not quite as badas your DH by the sound of it but still brings you to with a fright when he's hoping round the bedroom at the crack of dawn!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have to go too now...Hope to see you in the morning.....I wonder how Purple is at the sea side.....


I had a text to say she was sitting on the balcony in the sunshine with a glass of wine so I'd say she's doing alright!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from the DRS....Latest....She doesn't like my thyroid (I'm not fussy myself) so she is referring me to the hospital..........OMG am I sick. In the mean time I have to have them upped again and go back in 2 weeks....She said I wasn't to worry because I WILL get there!!!!That's nice of her isn't it? I just hope I'm young enough to see it hahaha...I must rush because I'm off for my bacon and egg butty....I'll see you all later...xxxx


 What about the ribs , are they still sore ? 
You gotta stop being so rough on yourself , cant have you getting all broken ! 
I hope they get the levels were they want them to be and get you feeling like a dancing queen again


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Have to go too now...Hope to see you in the morning.....I wonder how Purple is at the sea side.....
> ...


 That sounds about normal


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Jynx
> 
> I have just had to sit through the learning coach orientation on the kids school they start tomorrow and now I can't hardly keep my eyes open they had a survey at the end and if it had been an option when they asked how it was I would have responded BORING it put me to sleep
> 
> ...


Uh huh ... You have to come see me tomorrow so we can go plan some more Christmas stuff  
and other stuff LOL

Did you forget to tell everyone how you and Marla had me get wid of da big ol snakey wakey with my CAR tonight LOL ! 
Janet is terrified of snakes and so these two had me pull in and park on it :| .... just a little guy , prolly doing what i like them to do , .... kill spiders .... right ? snakes eat bugs right ? spiders and such ? just tell me yea because i am not afraid of snakes , but terrified of spiders ... it doesnt have to make sense it just is what it is .... 

Had a good time tonight , one of the ladies at our sewing circle retired yesterday , so today was her first free day  ... she said she hasnt really processed it yet .

MJ .. Your yarn looks great , cant wait to see the finished project 

Hello to everyone else , dont want to leave anyone out  
Sharon i love the rose , its so pretty , and Becca your avatar is so colorful and just gorgeous too .

Lots O' Love to all 
XOXO


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Jynx
> ...


snakes I could handle but NOT spiders  dislike

it's spiders season here and usually we ger at least one or 2 a day so guess what came down to this morning>???? a dead spider  clever pussycats


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I took myself off to the doc this morning, cos I was having weird feelings in my chest & my BP was through the roof. I had an ECG & bloods taken, just to make sure nothing was wrong - luckily, everything was fine. I have also resigned from knitting for other people - way too stressful for me & my doc understood, so I told her where she could get some beautifully hand knitted items :thumbup: Everything is good now :XD: :XD: and I *VERY* well medicated
> ...


Thanks everyone for the comments on the preview of my WIP scarf.

Jynx, as far as knitting for myself & my family is concerned, there is no stress involved - but when it comes to other people, that is another story. I am easily stressed when something different happens & I huge problems with anxiety - the chest pains were totally stress related, so now I will only be doing the things I want to do & only for my own enjoyment :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Jynx
> 
> I have just had to sit through the learning coach orientation on the kids school they start tomorrow and now I can't hardly keep my eyes open they had a survey at the end and if it had been an option when they asked how it was I would have responded BORING it put me to sleep
> 
> ...


We have just put 2 home made pizzas in the oven & they are starting to smell really good - can hardly wait for them to be ready :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Beautiful rose

Our snake & spider season is coming up soon, the snakes travel through our yard, on their way to where-ever. Mint has already rescued a large sleepy lizard from the backyard :roll: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a quick note.... Livey made the volleyball team!!! Brothers told me to take back my life....they are going to relieve me of all stress and responsibility immediately, if not sooner. Yeah, right.... but go for it.... (They obviously think I am bonkers and there solution is a bit of a folly and unrealistic but I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.......) SO....... after the 2 1/2 hour meeting.... DH and I went and had Rachel drive us to Baskin Robbins where we consumed large amounts of delicious sundaes, totally null and voiding two weeks of being very, very good, told the girls that since it was a Blue Moon and probably the last one Grandpa and I would see, we wanted to do something special, through caution to the wind and spend it with the two coolest girls we knew.... We told them we were going to get naked, paint ourselves blue and run around the neighborhood. They *did * take it under consideration but, sadly, decided to decline.

Our plan tomorrow is to have a sleep contest, which I plan to win, hit the gym or pool, maybe see a show, maybe go look for a new computer for DH, "forget" our cell phones and just let the good times roll...

Night all.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Binky... Hope that coffee helped... but.... starting on a week-end.... especially a holiday one... I'm already questioning "Rules is Rules 101" at the school of Big Brother is watching.... I'd just e-mail them a sick note excuse.... Ater all, you don't want all those other computer geeks getting DD's sinus infection.........   :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just a quick note.... Livey made the volleyball team!!! Brothers told me to take back my life....they are going to relieve me of all stress and responsibility immediately, if not sooner. Yeah, right.... but go for it.... (They obviously think I am bonkers and there solution is a bit of a folly and unrealistic but I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.......) SO....... after the 2 1/2 hour meeting.... DH and I went and had Rachel drive us to Baskin Robbins where we consumed large amounts of delicious sundaes, totally null and voiding two weeks of being very, very good, told the girls that since it was a Blue Moon and probably the last one Grandpa and I would see, we wanted to do something special, through caution to the wind and spend it with the two coolest girls we knew.... We told them we were going to get naked, paint ourselves blue and run around the neighborhood. They *did * take it under consideration but, sadly, decided to decline.
> 
> Our plan tomorrow is to have a sleep contest, which I plan to win, hit the gym or pool, maybe see a show, maybe go look for a new computer for DH, "forget" our cell phones and just let the good times roll...
> 
> Night all.......


That is excellent news, Jynx ...... Maybe the Universe is beginning to see our true worth at last & is deciding to come to the party & give certain people a well earned break. Make sure you make full use of your new found freedom :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And *DESTRESS* :shock: :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just a quick note.... Livey made the volleyball team!!! Brothers told me to take back my life....they are going to relieve me of all stress and responsibility immediately, if not sooner. Yeah, right.... but go for it.... (They obviously think I am bonkers and there solution is a bit of a folly and unrealistic but I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.......) SO....... after the 2 1/2 hour meeting.... DH and I went and had Rachel drive us to Baskin Robbins where we consumed large amounts of delicious sundaes, totally null and voiding two weeks of being very, very good, told the girls that since it was a Blue Moon and probably the last one Grandpa and I would see, we wanted to do something special, through caution to the wind and spend it with the two coolest girls we knew.... We told them we were going to get naked, paint ourselves blue and run around the neighborhood. They *did * take it under consideration but, sadly, decided to decline.
> 
> Our plan tomorrow is to have a sleep contest, which I plan to win, hit the gym or pool, maybe see a show, maybe go look for a new computer for DH, "forget" our cell phones and just let the good times roll...
> 
> Night all.......


Atta girl!! I hope all their good intentions are born out, I really do, but like you say, let the good times roll!!! XXX


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a ht nd fingerless glove set I made for Marshmallow last winter. The yarn I used is the same make/colour as yarn PV bought in the week.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have just got back from the shops to find that the 'Great Black Olive Jar Disaster' had occurred.  :evil: :shock:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have just got back from the shops to find that the 'Great Black Olive Jar Disaster' had occurred.  :evil: :shock:


oooh! sounds nasty!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a ht nd fingerless glove set I made for Marshmallow last winter. The yarn I used is the same make/colour as yarn PV bought in the week.


pretty


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I'm so late girls. I overslept. This really has to astop. It was 11.20 when the phone rang and woke me. It was DS on his way for coffee. (He hates my coffee). Him and his dad have put the world to rights and fiddled about with the broadband so It'll never probably work again.Oh happy day.....hahaha How are you all?


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I'm so late girls. I overslept. This really has to astop. It was 11.20 when the phone rang and woke me. It was DS on his way for coffee. (He hates my coffee). Him and his dad have put the world to rights and fiddled about with the broadband so It'll never probably work again.Oh happy day.....hahaha How are you all?


it's a wet and sindy day here!

do you watch X factor??


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

if anyone watches X factor a local girl is auditioning tonight her name is Jade Richards 

she auditioned last year and got to Judges houses but didn't get any further. She has lost 4 stone and is looking fabulous she does get through to the next round so here's hoping she can get further this time 

Also there is a guy on tonight who is an absolute **********

he comes on as MR CABARET

he is a total ***** needless to say he does NOT get through!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a ht nd fingerless glove set I made for Marshmallow last winter. The yarn I used is the same make/colour as yarn PV bought in the week.


This is beautiful..what a good knitter and so neat....lovely...What yarn is it???


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't watched it this year Sharon. Usually I watch it until the funny ones are over, then I'm not bothered who wins. But I haven't even bothered....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH and DS have eaten their bacon butty's and are now looking at the stableizer on the caravan


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Right, I'm caught up and going now. I'm going up the street to the shops. I've just taken my new pill an hour ago and I'm feeling alert!!!!!hahahaha


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Right, I'm caught up and going now. I'm going up the street to the shops. I've just taken my new pill an hour ago and I'm feeling alert!!!!!hahahaha


oooh I want some! I havent been alert for ages!!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I haven't watched it this year Sharon. Usually I watch it until the funny ones are over, then I'm not bothered who wins. But I haven't even bothered....


well Mr Cabaret is a bit of a plonker and Gary and Louis takes the mickey out of him! haha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a ht nd fingerless glove set I made for Marshmallow last winter. The yarn I used is the same make/colour as yarn PV bought in the week.


They are beautiful, great colour also :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a ht nd fingerless glove set I made for Marshmallow last winter. The yarn I used is the same make/colour as yarn PV bought in the week.


That's so pretty, I bet she loves them!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Jynx
> ...


Hey I almost stepped on said snake not so funny and yes I don't like snakes they creep me out big time nothing should be able to move like that...snakes are my spiders {{{}}}}


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been up waaaayy to long already I went to bed at 2:30 ish and got up at 8:00ish soooo tired kids were supposed to start school today (school started on the 13 and if they don't start right after they don't get the holiday off makes sense to me) but when they signed on their courses still have not been loaded so I guess they get the weekend off....guess we will try to accomlish some housework then, bummer


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok nobody home right now, so off to get a shower and clean the sheets and go from there on what to do next I want to tackle my sewing room but don't know if I have the energy for that or not so will have to see....my brain says lets get this done but it hasn't convinced my body yet...hehehe


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am being intermattant because I'm cooking tea.....I've knitted some aran this afternon, but I'm sore now....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am being intermattant because I'm cooking tea.....I've knitted some aran this afternon, but I'm sore now....


Hi Susan ...... I just came on to say good night to who-ever was around ..... So good night, take it easy for a few days ..... Give your body a chance to recover xoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a ht nd fingerless glove set I made for Marshmallow last winter. The yarn I used is the same make/colour as yarn PV bought in the week.


Great yarn.... and love the ribbon... I have some of that upstairs, I'm sure. Good idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Right, I'm caught up and going now. I'm going up the street to the shops. I've just taken my new pill an hour ago and I'm feeling alert!!!!!hahahaha


Alert? My only alert is red and means DANGER, DANGER... Thinking about it, that also applies to you with two bulls in china shop loose in your house. Flight is probably the best plan of action....... RUN, RUN.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Jynx. How is your day going today? I'm taking it easy. DH has been hanging the washing out and bringing it in. He says he will iron my tops for next week!. We had a walk up the street to get some broken chocky biscuits and I did all right. I wasn't so tired when I got home. I've listened to Radio 4 all afternoon and knitted. I hope you are doing what YOU want to do.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Have just got back from the shops to find that the 'Great Black Olive Jar Disaster' had occurred.  :evil: :shock:
> ...


Olive brine all over the floor. And what I can't understand is the brine in the fridge- it wasn't open at the time (apparently). Broken bits of glass everywhere. I decided it was easier for me to clean up than leave marshmallow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a ht nd fingerless glove set I made for Marshmallow last winter. The yarn I used is the same make/colour as yarn PV bought in the week.
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments.
I don't recall what it is. We can ask PV when she's backas she bought some the other day. I only posted them so she could see how nicely it knitted up.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Jynx. How is your day going today? I'm taking it easy. DH has been hanging the washing out and bringing it in. He says he will iron my tops for next week!. We had a walk up the street to get some broken chocky biscuits and I did all right. I wasn't so tired when I got home. I've listened to Radio 4 all afternoon and knitted. I hope you are doing what YOU want to do.


Will he iron them before you go away? What a kind helpful man.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I love the way you've threaded velvert through. i would NEVER ever think of doing that. This is what I mean by having friends who are creative. Judi does a lot of creating also. I've got buttons to go on this jacket still to be sen on!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love the way you've threaded velvert through. i would NEVER ever think of doing that. This is what I mean by having friends who are creative. Judi does a lot of creating also. I've got buttons to go on this jacket still to be sen on!


The picture showed it with ribbon, and the pattern allowed for the holes to thread the ribbon through. It was then a case of deciding on what ribbon to use. I bought a variety to get a good match. Then added the pearl button to pick out the silver thread running through the yarn.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't worry about the buttons to be sewn on. They re not going anywhere. You will do it when you have the energy. At the moment you need to take it esy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Marshmallow was bought some pompom yarn in worthing. Here are the results fter half a day's work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, it has been a beautiful day and we had a good drive home. Just had a lovely chinese take away with th3e family.
Enjoyed my few days at the seaside especially meeting up with Saxy, Londy, Lifeline and Marshmallow pn THursday. It was a very special day.
How is everyone? I've missed you all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Marshmallow was bought some pompom yarn in worthing. Here are the results fter half a day's work.


WOW!!!! Did she do that? Hi Rebecca how are you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Marshmallow was bought some pompom yarn in worthing. Here are the results fter half a day's work.
> ...


She did and I'm good thank you. How are you? Do you feel rested? Any aches and pains?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Started off in Worthing with morning coffee. He's us minus Lifeline.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Tell her very well done from me. I'm fine. Spent yestereday doing very little except sitting in the sun and watching the sea, oh and knitting half way up chart 3, without mistake. Took your hint of placing markers after each bit and re counting all the stitches. Thanks. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No problem with the tips. It takes longer, but it would be even longer agin if you had to frog.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The photo is lovely.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you seen the picture of the hat and gloves I posted tody? I made them with the same wool you got with the silver bits in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have you seen the picture of the hat and gloves I posted tody? I made them with the same wool you got with the silver bits in.


Yes I did. Might have to ask you for the hat pattern. It's really lovely.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the picture of the hat and gloves I posted tody? I made them with the same wool you got with the silver bits in.
> ...


It's from Louisa Harding's 'Knitting in the Details'. The gloves I made up using the same edging from the hat, knitting a rectangle with a few stitches cast off and then back on again next row, kept knitting until I felt the were the right size.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm going to sign off now as I'm going to do a bit more knitting and try and watch the Paralympics. Quite how much knitting I'll do remains to be seen. Have a good evening and love to Marshmallow. Might pop back before I go to bed. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a nice evening. I'm signing out as well now. I might pop back latter.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Marshmallow was bought some pompom yarn in worthing. Here are the results fter half a day's work.


Wow, that's lovely, did she do that herself or was it you? Either way it looks really pretty!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Marshmallow was bought some pompom yarn in worthing. Here are the results fter half a day's work.


WOW ....... That is incredible!!!!!! I have only seen these as items in shops, and they didn't look like anything, but this one has actually got character xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Tell her from me, that she is a very clever girl. Well done, Marshmallow :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Started off in Worthing with morning coffee. He's us minus Lifeline.


What great fun you are having, such a good photo xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

That is it for me, at the moment - now must go & get ready for the day. Off to visit MIL, then off to DD4's for a Father's Day BBQ. DD4 has made awake for her dad, can't wait to see what it looks like - but she does make good cakes :lol:  :wink:

Might catch up with someone later, when you lot surface again :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marshmallow....... Way to go! I have not seen any scarves done with that yarn and it is fun and really pretty colors..... What a cool pattern...... My Grands would love it...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got back from a Father's Day BBQ at DD4's home, and she had made 2 beautiful cakes, one for her DH & one for her dad.
They both tasted absolutely wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Had a nice lie in with gs this morning. Family are busy getting themselves sorted for the start of school next week. How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Had a nice lie in with gs this morning. Family are busy getting themselves sorted for the start of school next week. How is everyone today? xxx


Good morning, I have had a wonderful day & we have had glorious Spring weather here also. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just got back from a Father's Day BBQ at DD4's home, and she had made 2 beautiful cakes, one for her DH & one for her dad.
> They both tasted absolutely wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


What gorgeous looking cakes. Well done DD4.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from a Father's Day BBQ at DD4's home, and she had made 2 beautiful cakes, one for her DH & one for her dad.
> ...


When I first saw the Iced Coffee cake, I thought it was a real carton of ice coffee - it is so close to the actual carton :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a grey and drizzly Surrey. Had a nice lie in with gs this morning. Family are busy getting themselves sorted for the start of school next week. How is everyone today? xxx
> ...


Evening Xiang, I'm fine, getting on ok ewith my shawl, taking it very slowly. Glad you are having good weather. Not too hot here today but the forecast for the rest of the week is good. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Marshmallow was bought some pompom yarn in worthing. Here are the results fter half a day's work.


Lovely colours Marrshmallow...keep up the good work


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Must have taken her ages.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Marshmallow was bought some pompom yarn in worthing. Here are the results fter half a day's work.
> ...


Good morning my lovely friend, have you missed me? I missed you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marshmallow....... Way to go! I have not seen any scarves done with that yarn and it is fun and really pretty colors..... What a cool pattern...... My Grands would love it...


Hi Jynx How are things in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I think each cake she does takes her about a day or more with the decorations & she makes the cakes the day before she decorates them. She actually finished her dad's cake about an hour before we got there. Some of the cakes she makes take even longer, I think


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning from a sunny day here..DH is going to go and watch the skiing uop ar Stockton, and I will have to stay here and soak up the peace. 

Judi thise cakes are marvelous...Pur[ple, Yea I missed you. very much. We are still going in the van on Tuesday, but I'll start packing up tomorrow. I've just got up (again)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning from a sunny day here..DH is going to go and watch the skiing uop ar Stockton, and I will have to stay here and soak up the peace.
> 
> Judi thise cakes are marvelous...Pur[ple, Yea I missed you. very much. We are still going in the van on Tuesday, but I'll start packing up tomorrow. I've just got up (again)


Glad you are having good weather. How are you? Bought some lovely wool in Worthing.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning from a sunny day here..DH is going to go and watch the skiing uop ar Stockton, and I will have to stay here and soak up the peace.
> 
> Judi thise cakes are marvelous...Pur[ple, Yea I missed you. very much. We are still going in the van on Tuesday, but I'll start packing up tomorrow. I've just got up (again)


Hello Susan, are you continuing to feel better - I do hope your wellness is lasting xoxo

I will pass on the compliments to DD4 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just got back from a Father's Day BBQ at DD4's home, and she had made 2 beautiful cakes, one for her DH & one for her dad.
> They both tasted absolutely wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


They are brilliant, very clever girl!! Just heard from DS in NZ, celebrating his first Father's Day, aaahhhh!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeas Judi I must admit I feel better in myself although there doesn't seem to be any relief from my rib. Take that away and I feel better than I have in ages...How are you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Susan Judi and Jynx!! Hope you are all well or at least as well as can be expected!!! Have just sent out some great emails to you, hope you enjoy them! Off to do food shopping in a minute then I am going to try and finish my Ashton, getting a bit tired of it now lol!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan Judi and Jynx!! Hope you are all well or at least as well as can be expected!!! Have just sent out some great emails to you, hope you enjoy them! Off to do food shopping in a minute then I am going to try and finish my Ashton, getting a bit tired of it now lol!!!


Hi Londy, bye Londy. I'm here too. See you soon. xx

ps My ashton is going at snails pace. Might be finished for Edinburgh.xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yeas Judi I must admit I feel better in myself although there doesn't seem to be any relief from my rib. Take that away and I feel better than I have in ages...How are you?


I am feeling really good, the best I have felt in a week or 2 - I have my youngest daughter visiting & have seen most of my girls within the last few days, which makes everything seem better :lol: :lol: and I am also much more relaxed since cancelling the jumper order :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off now as I have to sort some things out, so the kids can put even more stuff in the garage ready for the removal men next Saturday. Catch you all later. Have a good day/evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Susan Judi and Jynx!! Hope you are all well or at least as well as can be expected!!! Have just sent out some great emails to you, hope you enjoy them! Off to do food shopping in a minute then I am going to try and finish my Ashton, getting a bit tired of it now lol!!!
> ...


Sorry dear, I didn't see you sitting in the corner!!! Glad the shawl is going ok, are you tired of it yet? Really going now, see you later!! XXXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan Judi and Jynx!! Hope you are all well or at least as well as can be expected!!! Have just sent out some great emails to you, hope you enjoy them! Off to do food shopping in a minute then I am going to try and finish my Ashton, getting a bit tired of it now lol!!!


Hi Londy, hope the last of the Ashton goes quickly, so you can start something new. I have just started a pair of topless gloves, in 4 ply silver Alpaca, to go with the Qiviut scarf and hat (definitely need to order more of this yarn, now). I am also thinking of getting another skein of the Alpaca, to make some socks to complete the set :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


No, I'm still enjoying it, just taking it very slow. Laters xxc


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off now as I have to sort some things out, so the kids can put even more stuff in the garage ready for the removal men next Saturday. Catch you all later. Have a good day/evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx


Bye Purple & Londy - Susan are you heading off also - I hope you all have a great & productive day xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I might get on with some knitting. I refuse to work today. Although I may tidy the kitchen....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I might get on with some knitting. I refuse to work today. Although I may tidy the kitchen....


I haven't done any work for three days - I will need to do some tomorrow though :-( .

What are you knitting now, Susan

Almost forgot, we are getting the Midwife show that you were telling me about, earlier this year - cant wait to watch it, it is on tonight but I will be recording it & watching tomorrow xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have got WIP's

a Red aran jacket for me

Achunky jacket that only needs one border knit

A jumper for Dh

A wrap for DIL 

a jacket for me blue/green that only needs the buttons pn!

Apart from that, nothing!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You'll enjoy that drama. It's lovely. We are getting another series of Downton Abbey soon. I can't wait.

Would you like a coffee?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You'll enjoy that drama. It's lovely. We are getting another series of Downton Abbey soon. I can't wait.
> 
> Would you like a coffee?


Would love a coffe thanks, would you like a tim tam?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Whats a tim tam when it's at home? hahaha. Has Londy sent you that e-mail of our Queen?/// It's marvelous, It brought a tear to my eye...!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi I'm off to start something although I don't know what..hahaha..I'll be back later. Have a good evening....xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Whats a tim tam when it's at home? hahaha. Has Londy sent you that e-mail of our Queen?/// It's marvelous, It brought a tear to my eye...!!!


A Tim Tam is a rectangular chocolate sandwich biscuit & it is very nice - it comes in many different flavours


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I've knitted my aran all afternoon and I feel a little bit sore now, so I'm giving it a rest now. DH is back from watching the skiers and said it was red hot out there. That's because the kids are back at school on Tuesday.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just got back from a Father's Day BBQ at DD4's home, and she had made 2 beautiful cakes, one for her DH & one for her dad.
> They both tasted absolutely wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello Judi wow your DD is really talented these are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a tim tam when it's at home? hahaha. Has Londy sent you that e-mail of our Queen?/// It's marvelous, It brought a tear to my eye...!!!
> ...


Glad you liked it Susan, it left me rather choked too, God bless her!!! Didn't we do the Tim Tam thing a while ago or is it me?!! :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > You'll enjoy that drama. It's lovely. We are getting another series of Downton Abbey soon. I can't wait.
> ...


Have you got Tim Tams?? I am so envious, I would love a dark chocolate one with a cup of tea please!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might get on with some knitting. I refuse to work today. Although I may tidy the kitchen....
> ...


I read in my Woman's Weekly that they are flming a new series and that they film it somewhere in Kent, where I live (I actually live of the borders of London and Kent but I AM a London Girl!!)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a marvelous series. Yes I DO think we've done the "tim tams" before hahaha...They are like a penguin.....I feel ashamed today....I've only had a shower and put clean pj's on....I told DH that apart from my broken rib which is sore, I wish I could bottle this feeling of wellness I'm feeling today since she's upped my pills. I hope this feeling lasts. It sure does seem that it's the dosage. 

DH is cutting the grass. He looks tired to me, but he wont rest..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's a marvelous series. Yes I DO think we've done the "tim tams" before hahaha...They are like a penguin.....I feel ashamed today....I've only had a shower and put clean pj's on....I told DH that apart from my broken rib which is sore, I wish I could bottle this feeling of wellness I'm feeling today since she's upped my pills. I hope this feeling lasts. It sure does seem that it's the dosage.
> 
> DH is cutting the grass. He looks tired to me, but he wont rest..


Your lucky, mine won't get off his backside! :lol: :lol: :lol: I hope you continue to feel as well love, it's good to hear you say that after the last few months!! XXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from grey and quiet Surrey. The ashton snail is creeping along. How is everyone? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's a marvelous series. Yes I DO think we've done the "tim tams" before hahaha...They are like a penguin.....I feel ashamed today....I've only had a shower and put clean pj's on....I told DH that apart from my broken rib which is sore, I wish I could bottle this feeling of wellness I'm feeling today since she's upped my pills. I hope this feeling lasts. It sure does seem that it's the dosage.
> 
> DH is cutting the grass. He looks tired to me, but he wont rest..


Hello Grandma Susan glad you are feeling better apart from your rib and I hope that feels better soon have had a cracked rib before myself and it is not nice, hope you DH doesn't overdo it with the grass


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Londy
Hello Purple


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Londy
> Hello Purple


Hi Lisa, Hi Susan. How are you Lisa, Susan, glad you are feeling better, but don't over do it. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Grandma Susan I wanted to thank you for the lovely ecard that you sent me for my Birthday it was so adorable


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Londy
> ...


I am doing alright want to work with some yarn but must finish some housework first and then I am going to work on some of my projects and try and get it done


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Purly, >Londy and Lisa.....It's a beautiful day. DH has had his lunch out with the family today, so I'm wondering what I should have, I'm getting peckish...Lisa, the card is from us all.....I'm the birthday fairy!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Purly, >Londy and Lisa.....It's a beautiful day. DH has had his lunch out with the family today, so I'm wondering what I should have, I'm getting peckish...Lisa, the card is from us all.....I'm the birthday fairy!!!!


Thank You to everyone!!!! it was really cute!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Purly, >Londy and Lisa.....It's a beautiful day. DH has had his lunch out with the family today, so I'm wondering what I should have, I'm getting peckish...Lisa, the card is from us all.....I'm the birthday fairy!!!!


Hi Fairy Susan. It is so quiet here as the family are out. DD and SIL are back to school tomorrow and gs is going with Dad so Little Madam and I are going swimming tomorrow. The house is beginning to look like a stock room with boxes of stuff all over the place. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan, have you heard from Tammie recently?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

well DH has me off on another jelly making run so I must go to the store and get the items that I need anybody want to help pit some cherries....

catch you all later

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

No, I last texted her yesterday or maybe Friday....Steve doesn't want her to get on KP yet because it tires her out. She was sitting up in the chair for an hour the other day. Have you got her text number? I could give you it if you haven't. She's on the mend anyway...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye bye binky...Where's that sister of yours?????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No, I last texted her yesterday or maybe Friday....Steve doesn't want her to get on KP yet because it tires her out. She was sitting up in the chair for an hour the other day. Have you got her text number? I could give you it if you haven't. She's on the mend anyway...


Yes I have, I'll drop her a text, just didn't want to bother her too much. But I'll get straight on to it. So glad she is on the mend. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Bye bye binky...Where's that sister of yours?????


She is hanging in there having a rough patch we went to Joann's together yesterday and spent two hours in there just roaming the isles and feeling lots of yarn didn't buy any yarn just some embroidery thread, I really have to scoot know dh is on the phone again :roll: gotta move have a nice evening everyone


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> well DH has me off on another jelly making run so I must go to the store and get the items that I need anybody want to help pit some cherries....
> 
> catch you all later
> 
> ...


Cherry pie sounds good, enjoy it. Lots of love and hugs and love to Angela too. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I still don't know what to have for my tea!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


No, it isn't you .... We did do it a while back :roll: :roll: .... Hehe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I still don't know what to have for my tea!!!!


Neither do I. Probably a bit of salad.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm having cheese....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Might see what I can do for you ;-) ;-)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm having cheese savoury on toast....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am now going to bed, so have a wonderful day everyone ....... And I will catch up next time xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm having cheese savoury on toast....


I had a cheese and tuna melt for lunch and I'm still full up. Going to go now as I must get food ready for the gang as they will be starving when they come in. Maybe catch you later. If not have a good evening Susan. Oh and hi and bye Xiang. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

bye you all....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang.... Wonderful cakes.... I love the HB because I am most familiar with it, but the iced coffee carton also has fabulous detail and I am sure is spot on for the product... She could surely do these professionally, or does she... Looks lile good times and good eats were had by all......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Jynx you've just caught me. How are you doing today bonny lass?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Feeling like a drunken soldier..... I was having a tough time slesping so took pill about 4:30 and started that note to Judi.... Well, apparently fell aleep with fingers on keys.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OLh I've done that many times. They never know weather I'm asleep or knocked off line. hahahaha...You must need it. I suspect that there's not just you and me done it either........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH found me in chair and sent me to bed... I have no memory... and then wierd dream and the phone woke me up about an hour go..... It is 11:30 so the early morning start has passed me by..... We will proably get to stores again after the Grand Prix. The kids are coming for brats and street corn tomorrow between 1 and 6.... A bit if a swim and then off to basketball practice..... Gearing up for school Tues.

So glad that the thyroid is starting to get tweeked better but that rib js a caution..... Are you not wrapping it for a little support? You must not be banging and thrashing around packing up the caravan.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH says he'll help ,e pack up the caravan. I think he's realised just how much this is hurting now. For the first time on record, I've looked after ME...hahahaha...AND I didnt feel guilty. Well, I look at it this way Jynx. If you and I don't look after ourselves then who is eh????AND we are no good to them if we aren't here are we????? I'm getting very deep on this aren't I? hahaha


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Please, someone send my very best to Tammie...... I'm surprised Steve will let her read a text.... Her eyes must be so sensitive right now... with all that was, and probably still is, going on over there, she has just spread herself way to thin and is paying a heavy price.

We had a discusion weith DD about the horrific conditions that are being brought about with the new contract with American Airlines nd kno he will probably leave within a year.... so DH just said last night that I must get passports in the works so we could take a trip to Ireland... I'll be needing her expertise........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

She is a very nice lady Jynx. So friendly, loving and very generous. We've met her in person in York. I shared an hotel room with her, we had some fun. If she can help you in anyway then I know she will....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH says he'll help ,e pack up the caravan. I think he's realised just how much this is hurting now. For the first time on record, I've looked after ME...hahahaha...AND I didnt feel guilty. Well, I look at it this way Jynx. If you and I don't look after ourselves then who is eh????AND we are no good to them if we aren't here are we????? I'm getting very deep on this aren't I? hahaha


    Well, we always *say* that to others, it's about time we started listening.... I have a feeling I am going to have to make this a mantra while get though these next few months..... I am a fight or flight person and right now, I don't even want to see my brother.... (Everything will be fine,,, but I am in flight mode because I need to refine my reactions to any upcoming discussions.... honest? trusting? minimal? subsurvient? I'm not settled on attitude.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She is a very nice lady Jynx. So friendly, loving and very generous. We've met her in person in York. I shared an hotel room with her, we had some fun. If she can help you in anyway then I know she will....


OH I know that..... just kidding. She is so generous of time, talent and always doing something special for someone... She is pretty darned modest about it all too and she surely knocks herself out for the girls... (Of course, this crew seems to have that mothering gene in aces and spades.) I just want her to get REALLY better for your next gathering......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You'll cope, I know you will. You think of you!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > She is a very nice lady Jynx. So friendly, loving and very generous. We've met her in person in York. I shared an hotel room with her, we had some fun. If she can help you in anyway then I know she will....
> ...


Suppose we have to wheel her there, she's coming!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I'll have no problem coping... just need to decide on what "attitude" and involvement level.... A couple things said that I can't decide whether to address or ignore.... and that is a tough one, as I tend to be pretty honest... but don't want to do any long-term bad feelings. Most of it will be ignored.... and won't fester.... a couple are sticking me in the ribs..... must feel like yours......

if you keep your shoulders dropped pretty welland arms close at sides, does it ease your knitting? Here you are having a bit of extra chair time..... hope you can take advantage. I have a sweater almost done.... for over a month... and just can't get the silly shoulders joined to add the button band....... Can't decide on Kitchener, 3-needle or just sew..... Apparently, all decision making skills have taken the rest of the year off......

I'm wishing I had some port cheese on my toast now, instead of the peanut butter......yours sounds so good, but DH did deliver to chair...... 

We are quite the pair. Bought him a new laptop yesterday so he is backing up (  not me) and playing and I am here and my I-pad now has a case that has a soft key keyboard that is charging so i can see if I like it..... Again, DH thought I needed it..... but I'm not so sure I will like a soft keyboard.. We're watching race, in recliners. Talk about old fuddy-duddies.. (new-age fuddy duddies, mind you.) Maybe with techie DD, ad 2 techie GD's, I can actually get a few things fixed around here tomorrow.... I did sign up for a free I-pad class next month and will go take the big one, as sson as I know mom's schedules.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahahaha........One of my wips just needs the front band picking up. It cost me £50 a year ago! I only bought it to make a point hahahaha.....I've a jacket sewn up and need 4 buttons on it...I've bought the buttons. It's in your yarn and it's beautiful. Caron simply soft?????I think the colour is pagona or pergola or something like that....I've decided to do what I want when I want to, because I probably haven't got many years left to please myself hahaha...I think I'm well over halfway through my lifetime....I want to be buried with some knitting in my box and a red rose planted on the top of me...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahahaha........One of my wips just needs the front band picking up. It cost me £50 a year ago! I only bought it to make a point hahahaha.....I've a jacket sewn up and need 4 buttons on it...I've bought the buttons. It's in your yarn and it's beautiful. Caron simply soft?????I think the colour is pagona or pergola or something like that....I've decided to do what I want when I want to, because I probably haven't got many years left to please myself hahaha...I think I'm well over halfway through my lifetime....I want to be buried with some knitting in my box and a red rose planted on the top of me...


I'm going to be doing a WHOLE lot of that, once mom is moved........ and I'm even thinking of trying to keep the 'little treasure". I have so much yarn, fabric, cross stitch, (I really am going to post picture of trashed studio.....) If food and drink could beshoved under the door, I wouln't have to come down for weeks, just organizing. I'm wanting to finish mine with the band as it is your yarn and so pretty...

That Caron Simply Soft is a favorite of mine for kids especially.... because it is such easy care.... really soft and it comes in so many colors.... I think it has a little extra sheen, and *maybe* is just a little thinner than the ply - not enough for a different number,

I do have two very involved UFO's that have $$$$ yarn in them...... I now have shame for the years they have sat with so little to finish...... Maybe that will be my next year's goal... Fix it or toss it..... I'm way past that half way mark.... just trying to get to the 5 year survival mark...... What may keep me going is that I plan to be cremated.. so no yarn burning..... Can't take it with me, so I must roll around in it and wallow now.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have so many things to do I forget what I have hahaha,,,Have you ever looked through your pile of patterns and yarn and thought "I don't fancy anything that's here?" haha...I'm taking 2 wips away with me this week. The strange thing is that when I'm in the caravan I don't knit much. I keep intending to take simple things to my bed on a night, but I'm never comfortable much there. 

I've been thinking we've not heard from Purley for a few days and Lisa says that linky has been going through a bad patch. I hope they are OK..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jynx, I've so enjpyed talking with you. I think it must be about the first time? Anyway I'm going now because there's something I particularly want to watch on my TV. Have a good day and look after yourself. Susan x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TA..... and I am hoping that Purly is just busy with the holiday week-end,,,, lots of sales.... lots of family get togethers.... Linkan has been doing so well lately, I hope it is just a little glitch and know that Binky will make sure she gets herself taken care of..... Love the chat... off to do something.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sent Tammie all our love and had a reply saying she's doing ok, taking one day at a time and taking it very easy. She sends her love to everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm having cheese savoury on toast....


D'you know, i was going to suggest that!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having cheese savoury on toast....
> ...


Evening Londy, Just having a drink, do you want one? xx Have you finished your ashton yet? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sent Tammie all our love and had a reply saying she's doing ok, taking one day at a time and taking it very easy. She sends her love to everyone. xx


Oh that's good news, thanks for doing that love!! Just off to bed now, sweet dreams!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Sent Tammie all our love and had a reply saying she's doing ok, taking one day at a time and taking it very easy. She sends her love to everyone. xx
> ...


Had quite a few texts back and forward with her, it was lovely, I was a bit worried that I was tiring her. She sounds on good form. Told her to hurry up and get better for Edinburgh.

I have had to a cheat a bit on the ashton! But don't tell anyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I wish I knew HOW to cheat on the ashton, I would have done it ages ago!!! Four more rows to cast-off, it'ss getting scary now!! XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have had to a cheat a bit on the ashton! But don't tell anyone.[/quote]

I wish I knew HOW to cheat on the ashton, I would have done it ages ago!!! Four more rows to cast-off, it'ss getting scary now!! XXX[/quote]

Wow, you are romping along. I've still got 8 rows to go on chartr 3. I have been looking on the internet for foam floor mats, but the Tescos one seem to be the cheapest. I shall go and get some later in the week.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just watched Dave Weir win the 5000 m for GB. It was so exciting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed as DD, SIL and GS are back to school tomorrow. Little Madam and I will be going swimming sometime tomorrow. Have a good night, evening, afternoon, morning all my lovely friends. Lots of lolve and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > well DH has me off on another jelly making run so I must go to the store and get the items that I need anybody want to help pit some cherries....
> ...


we made cherry jelly and lemon jelly will have to see how the lemon turns out but it sure tasted good outta the pan..mmmm


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang.... Wonderful cakes.... I love the HB because I am most familiar with it, but the iced coffee carton also has fabulous detail and I am sure is spot on for the product... She could surely do these professionally, or does she... Looks lile good times and good eats were had by all......


The Iced Coffee is a South Australian product & she has already made custom cakes for several customers - she has always been very artistically talented. She was born on the same date as one of her older sisters, and both of these girls are very artistic - just in different elements, the older girl does beading and also does beautiful drawings


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Feeling like a drunken soldier..... I was having a tough time slesping so took pill about 4:30 and started that note to Judi.... Well, apparently fell aleep with fingers on keys.


Hahahahahahaha ......... Did you need to edit the note to me, cos it makes perfect sense now. I have done that before - typed out a full application letter for a Nursing position in a Government facility. It was a great letter, but totally unsuitable, if I ever wanted to be employed anywhere ever again. I had put in all my subconcious thoughts of nursing & the current DON and Administration of the local hospital, where I was employed at the time. I have not let myself sleep type since then - it is a dangerous occupation for me ..... Hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DH says he'll help ,e pack up the caravan. I think he's realised just how much this is hurting now. For the first time on record, I've looked after ME...hahahaha...AND I didnt feel guilty. Well, I look at it this way Jynx. If you and I don't look after ourselves then who is eh????AND we are no good to them if we aren't here are we????? I'm getting very deep on this aren't I? hahaha
> ...


Definitely don't do subservient, that will give you more strife than you need ..... Maybe honest & supportive, but no more as it is about time someone took the burden from you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sent Tammie all our love and had a reply saying she's doing ok, taking one day at a time and taking it very easy. She sends her love to everyone. xx


Thanks for doing that. Good to hear she's doing ok.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Wow. You must be motering along.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed as DD, SIL and GS are back to school tomorrow. Little Madam and I will be going swimming sometime tomorrow. Have a good night, evening, afternoon, morning all my lovely friends. Lots of lolve and hugs xxx


I am back too. Marshmallow is coming in with me to help get ready for Wednesday, when the children are in.

Have fun swimming with LM.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang, love the new avatar. Briefly, I thought admin had contacted us.

Right, I'm off to work in a minute. I feel like the last 7 weeks has flown by. Did I waste all that time? Maybe not- I met Londy and Saxy, so definatly not a waste.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang, love the new avatar. Briefly, I thought admin had contacted us.
> 
> Right, I'm off to work in a minute. I feel like the last 7 weeks has flown by. Did I waste all that time? Maybe not- I met Londy and Saxy, so definatly not a waste.


Thanks, I love eagles, & this one seems to be peeking around a corner to see who is out there & that is how I feel most of the time :roll: :roll: So just thought it was very appropriate for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just Mr P an Little Madam here this morning, the others have all gone off to school.
Had a knock on the door at 8.30 (good job I was up and dressed) and my new chair has arrived. It is lovely although Little Madam thinks its for her.
How is everyone this Monday morning? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang, love the new avatar. Briefly, I thought admin had contacted us.
> 
> Right, I'm off to work in a minute. I feel like the last 7 weeks has flown by. Did I waste all that time? Maybe not- I met Londy and Saxy, so definatly not a waste.


You waste time, never! Have a good day at work and don't do too much. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't stop. Got to persuade LM that it would be a good idea to get dressed and come shopping with me. {Perhaps a bribe of a magazine might help. Have a good day everyone and catch you later at some point. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just Mr P an Little Madam here this morning, the others have all gone off to school.
> Had a knock on the door at 8.30 (good job I was up and dressed) and my new chair has arrived. It is lovely although Little Madam thinks its for her.
> How is everyone this Monday morning? xxx


I am very well, thank you ..... glad that you beat the delivery man, could have been embarrassing   
How are you this morning? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang, love the new avatar. Briefly, I thought admin had contacted us.
> 
> Right, I'm off to work in a minute. I feel like the last 7 weeks has flown by. Did I waste all that time? Maybe not- I met Londy and Saxy, so definatly not a waste.


R&R is never a waste of time, it is recouping all the energy lost while at work :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been through hell and high water to get here today hahaha...Good morning all even if it is nearly dinnertime. I type from a very sunny NE england. I have to go to S and B and then i have to pack the van for in the morning., I put little treasure off today because i knew I would be in her way!!! How is everyone and how did Beth get off to School?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Judi. I like your avatar. He is majestic....Hows that for a minday morning? I've been up a whole hour now. Once again I'm feeling strangely happy. Once the initial tiredness of getting up wore off. Dare I think I can have 2 days of feeling good? 

Never mind me. That's all I've talked about forever, and it's not like me. How are you feeling?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley has messaged to say she is working hard to get the house ready to move back to Florida, and will be back soon. She is suffering with what we all suffer with...Can't get any work done for Knitting Paradise hahahaha...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Judi. I like your avatar. He is majestic....Hows that for a minday morning? I've been up a whole hour now. Once again I'm feeling strangely happy. Once the initial tiredness of getting up wore off. Dare I think I can have 2 days of feeling good?
> 
> Never mind me. That's all I've talked about forever, and it's not like me. How are you feeling?


I'm great, just been playing some games on the computer - just taking a small break from knitting. I am glad that you are feeling good xx

Have had enough of the games now, so am going to go and do some more knitting now, have a good time at S&B, hope you win something good xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

**************** IMPORTANT****************

It's Judi's birthday today.......

Happy birthday to Judi 
Happy birthday to Judi
Happy birthday to Judi
Oh blow that for a game of soldiers......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **************** IMPORTANT****************
> 
> It's Judi's birthday today.......
> 
> ...


Hahaha ........ I hope you don't mean me ........ Hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > **************** IMPORTANT****************
> ...


Please forgive my mad friend Susan, she is having a senior moment. Think the men in white coats may be calling on her soon!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Xiang, How are you? It's a lovely hot sunny day here, all the doors are wide open and I'm sitting in my new chair - it's lovely.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


She is easily forgiven, she is only a number of days early :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Better early than late. We can start celebrating now!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Xiang, How are you? It's a lovely hot sunny day here, all the doors are wide open and I'm sitting in my new chair - it's lovely.


It has been quite warm here today, and it will be warmer over the next few days as well - Spring has made itself felt in this section of the world :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Xiang, How are you? It's a lovely hot sunny day here, all the doors are wide open and I'm sitting in my new chair - it's lovely.
> ...


Glad the weather is improving for you. Although it is very warm today there is a definite smell of autumn in the air. This is my favourite month in the UK. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to get ready to take Little Madam swimming. Catch you later.

HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO YOU xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to get ready to take Little Madam swimming. Catch you later.
> 
> HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO YOU xxxxxxx


17 days early, but thank you xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

************IMPORTANT NOTICE******************

Forget the IMPORTANT NOTICE I told you about before. hahahahahah....Judi's birthday is the 18th.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

****
I don't know when the hell Judi's birthday is, and I'm the birthday fairy so someone ought to let me know sometime otherwise she'll get a card when she doesn't need to, and not get a card when she needs to.....***************IMPORTANT NOTCE NUMBER 3*************


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You know when I tell you all about not knitting for people because it puts you under pressure,? Well, take a look at this!!!!!...My little old friend (nearly 80) is cross stitching me a lilliput lane cottage because she wanted something to do...She is excellent at it, and she's been doing it for months for me. Well, I've wondered what to get her...So, today I said "would you like me to knit you an aran cardigan?" Am I cracked or what????? She nearly bit my hand off..."Oh yes please"...She says the only reason she hasn't got one is because she can't knit....Well, as locn as she's not in a hurry for it.!!!!!

So next time I tell you all not to take knitting in tell me to BOG OFF....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

***************IMPORTANT NOTICE NUMBER 5 AND THE LAST ONE*******************

I have it on good authority (from Judi, and she should know) that her birthday is the 18th. I think Purple said the 20th and I said the 3rd...Forget all that's gone before in the noties and if you're looking for Important notice number 4, well, there isn't one...

I fear my brain is not in gear today.......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ****
> I don't know when the hell Judi's birthday is, and I'm the birthday fairy so someone ought to let me know sometime otherwise she'll get a card when she doesn't need to, and not get a card when she needs to.....***************IMPORTANT NOTCE NUMBER 3*************


*******IMPORTANT NOTICE REPLY*******

Hello Susan, my birthday is definitely Sept 18, I do hope that you are not too confused for now ....... Just have a little rest & you will be fine xoxo :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > ****
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :XD: :XD: :XD: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ***************IMPORTANT NOTICE NUMBER 5 AND THE LAST ONE*******************
> 
> I have it on good authority (from Judi, and she should know) that her birthday is the 18th. I think Purple said the 20th and I said the 3rd...Forget all that's gone before in the noties and if you're looking for Important notice number 4, well, there isn't one...
> 
> I fear my brain is not in gear today.......


You are hilarious ....... Hahahaha

I am back, cos I can't sleep ....... Unfortunately I have an appointment at 9:30am tomorrow, but the lack of sleep might mean that I will be a little less tense for the Dentist (this time) :-| :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You know when I tell you all about not knitting for people because it puts you under pressure,? Well, take a look at this!!!!!...My little old friend (nearly 80) is cross stitching me a lilliput lane cottage because she wanted something to do...She is excellent at it, and she's been doing it for months for me. Well, I've wondered what to get her...So, today I said "would you like me to knit you an aran cardigan?" Am I cracked or what????? She nearly bit my hand off..."Oh yes please"...She says the only reason she hasn't got one is because she can't knit....Well, as locn as she's not in a hurry for it.!!!!!
> 
> So next time I tell you all not to take knitting in tell me to BOG OFF....


Oooohhhhh Susan, what are you doing to yourself? Is she a lovely lady ...... She will probably be very gracious when you finally finish it (hopefully before she expires) :roll: :roll: - just kidding - I think you are a wonderful person to do that for her, and she will positively cherish it xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ***************IMPORTANT NOTICE NUMBER 5 AND THE LAST ONE*******************
> 
> I have it on good authority (from Judi, and she should know) that her birthday is the 18th. I think Purple said the 20th and I said the 3rd...Forget all that's gone before in the noties and if you're looking for Important notice number 4, well, there isn't one...
> 
> I fear my brain is not in gear today.......


I think I confused Purple, cos I thought it was the 1st today, when it is actually the 3rd ...... Oh well we all have the correct date now xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > You know when I tell you all about not knitting for people because it puts you under pressure,? Well, take a look at this!!!!!...My little old friend (nearly 80) is cross stitching me a lilliput lane cottage because she wanted something to do...She is excellent at it, and she's been doing it for months for me. Well, I've wondered what to get her...So, today I said "would you like me to knit you an aran cardigan?" Am I cracked or what????? She nearly bit my hand off..."Oh yes please"...She says the only reason she hasn't got one is because she can't knit....Well, as locn as she's not in a hurry for it.!!!!!
> ...


hahahahaha :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: hahahahah..... one woman was coughing like mad this afternoon and she said she wanted her cross stitch done for Christmas. I told her not to bother cos I don't think she'll be here for Christmas the way she's coughing...She took the hump :hunf: hahahahah silly fat old woman :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Better early than late. We can start celebrating now!


We can celebrate for a fortnight :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > ***************IMPORTANT NOTICE NUMBER 5 AND THE LAST ONE*******************
> ...


Is there any wonder I can't get the bugger right? :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I love the way you think - you seem to have as much tactful ness as I have - none ..... Hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What you see is what you get with me...I know I'm beginning to get better because I'm upsetting folk. hahahaha...I'm sad to go away tomorrow hahahaha....If we are staying longer I will text you and Purple then you don't worry about me, or I'll be home on Friday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What you see is what you get with me...I know I'm beginning to get better because I'm upsetting folk. hahahaha...I'm sad to go away tomorrow hahahaha....If we are staying longer I will text you and Purple then you don't worry about me, or I'll be home on Friday.


That would be great. If folk are getting upset by you, they must have very thin skins, or they don't like the truth :roll: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got to go now. I don't know if I'll be back on later....if not I'll see yu at the end of the week because we are hoping to be off early in the morning and my husband is such a tight a***d s*d he wont pay for me to be on line in the caravan hahahahahaha............


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got to go now. I don't know if I'll be back on later....if not I'll see yu at the end of the week because we are hoping to be off early in the morning and my husband is such a tight a***d s*d he wont pay for me to be on line in the caravan hahahahahaha............


Good night Susan, tell him that you will go into withdrawals without your KP xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello!!!! I'm back from first dy back at work. It went ok relly. Marshmallow came and help do some sorting so we are a long way ahead. So should be plain sailing tomorrow. And everything will be ship shape ready for the new class on Wednesday.


What a wonderfully amusing conversation with all of susan's IMPORTANT NOTICES. It was a wonderful welcome home from work.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just a quick note.... Livey made the volleyball team!!! Brothers told me to take back my life....they are going to relieve me of all stress and responsibility immediately, if not sooner. Yeah, right.... but go for it.... (They obviously think I am bonkers and there solution is a bit of a folly and unrealistic but I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.......) SO....... after the 2 1/2 hour meeting.... DH and I went and had Rachel drive us to Baskin Robbins where we consumed large amounts of delicious sundaes, totally null and voiding two weeks of being very, very good, told the girls that since it was a Blue Moon and probably the last one Grandpa and I would see, we wanted to do something special, through caution to the wind and spend it with the two coolest girls we knew.... We told them we were going to get naked, paint ourselves blue and run around the neighborhood. They *did * take it under consideration but, sadly, decided to decline.
> 
> Our plan tomorrow is to have a sleep contest, which I plan to win, hit the gym or pool, maybe see a show, maybe go look for a new computer for DH, "forget" our cell phones and just let the good times roll...
> 
> Night all.......


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening every one...I've just come on to say bye bye because I'm going in the morning. but I won't say bye bye yet cos I'll stay on hee a while yet...Hi Saxy how are you?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening every one...I've just come on to say bye bye because I'm going in the morning. but I won't say bye bye yet cos I'll stay on hee a while yet...Hi Saxy how are you?


Hello and Bye I hope you have a wonderful trip we haven't had a vacation this year and probably won't get one the way things are going around here, but I think we are planning a florida trip in the spring YEAH!!!! something to look forward to, I haven't caught up yet but just from this page looks like it has been an interesting morning, afternoon, night whichever applies


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You haven't missed anything hahahahaha....first it was Judi's birthday, then it wasn't...Then Purples GD started school but she didn't really, not until Wednesday.......I've had a senior person day today....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang, love the new avatar. Briefly, I thought admin had contacted us.
> ...


I love it that is so wonderful, and it does seem to describe you!! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You haven't missed anything hahahahaha....first it was Judi's birthday, then it wasn't...Then Purples GD started school but she didn't really, not until Wednesday.......I've had a senior person day today....


That is ok I have those all the time anymore... :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a darkening but still warm Surrey. I am at last sitting in my new chair. Little Madam hasd 'run it in'for me and had to be bribed to get out of it! How is everyone? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had that last night I was trying to knit and watch a movie which I have found out that I absolutely cannot do I had to frog a row, then I had to pick up some dropped stitches, frog pick up I think you get the jist...hehehe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What you see is what you get with me...I know I'm beginning to get better because I'm upsetting folk. hahahaha...I'm sad to go away tomorrow hahahaha....If we are staying longer I will text you and Purple then you don't worry about me, or I'll be home on Friday.


Missing you already. I shall make sure my phone is on so I can let you know when people are talking about you!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got to go now. I don't know if I'll be back on later....if not I'll see yu at the end of the week because we are hoping to be off early in the morning and my husband is such a tight a***d s*d he wont pay for me to be on line in the caravan hahahahahaha............


Have a gret trip and love and hugs to you and DH xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had that last night I was trying to knit and watch a movie which I have found out that I absolutely cannot do I had to frog a row, then I had to pick up some dropped stitches, frog pick up I think you get the jist...hehehe


Sounds like you are describing me. How are you Lisa? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a darkening but still warm Surrey. I am at last sitting in my new chair. Little Madam hasd 'run it in'for me and had to be bribed to get out of it! How is everyone? xx


That is great new chairs are so awesome, it is raining off and on here which is fine since we need it, still warm, and really stiff of course sitting at the computer isn't helping that get any better but I wanted to chat


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > What you see is what you get with me...I know I'm beginning to get better because I'm upsetting folk. hahahaha...I'm sad to go away tomorrow hahahaha....If we are staying longer I will text you and Purple then you don't worry about me, or I'll be home on Friday.
> ...


Wow you might kill her battery with all those texts.. :roll: :shock: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Purple..... We've had a good day haven't we???????both of us????????? like Judi's birthday hahahahaha...I was at S and B when we were texting, and I kept laughing. A silly old mare there wanted to know what I was laughing at? I didn't tell her hahahahaha....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I had that last night I was trying to knit and watch a movie which I have found out that I absolutely cannot do I had to frog a row, then I had to pick up some dropped stitches, frog pick up I think you get the jist...hehehe
> ...


Yeah I defiantly cannot knit and watch tv will have to stick with tunisian crochet when the tv is on!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


hahahahaha....I could text your Linky too...hahahahaha...I'm concerned about her a little? is she really OK?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Purple..... We've had a good day haven't we???????both of us????????? like Judi's birthday hahahahaha...I was at S and B when we were texting, and I kept laughing. A silly old mare there wanted to know what I was laughing at? I didn't tell her hahahahaha....


Mr P ande Little Madam thought I had lost the plot!! Which I have, so nothing new there. My new chair is sooooooooooooo comfy and soft. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've now got to buy some Aran yarn and find a pattern....I may just go down the street......But it'll have to wait until I come home..........I got my magazine today...the one I ordered....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


She is just having some pain issues and all that combined with the dog she told Rick he had to get the fence done and a dog house built so they could put him outside


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Purple..... We've had a good day haven't we???????both of us????????? like Judi's birthday hahahahaha...I was at S and B when we were texting, and I kept laughing. A silly old mare there wanted to know what I was laughing at? I didn't tell her hahahahaha....
> ...


Are your feet up girl??????? I want a rocker.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


I'm at a loss here...What's up with Linky's dog?????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've now got to buy some Aran yarn and find a pattern....I may just go down the street......But it'll have to wait until I come home..........I got my magazine today...the one I ordered....


Wow that was quick I wonder if it was the original one and they finally found you..I am trying to be good at least until next month for the fiber arts festival I definately want to buy some yarn this time...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


My feet are up and my back is reclining which means I can rest my neck. I was a rocker and had a black leather jacket with 'I love Elvis' in studs on the back!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


He has a cut on his ear that he keeps opening so he sits and flings his head which flings blood on the walls and it is getting really hard for her to keep it cleaned off she cleans he shakes she has to clean again not so fun when you are already in pain


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I was a mod and wore checked hipsters and mini jumpers......Maxi coats and mini skirts......

Lisa I never thought of that with the magazine...I'll maybe get 2 hahahahaha


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I keep getting an ad that says "indulge your love of sewing" they obviously don't know me very well do they...lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


AW I'm sorry about that Lisa....What about those things that they wrap round the neck. a bit of plastic like a lampshade, so as he cany get to his ear????? Heidi had 1 once to stop her doing something or other, god I can't remember now....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I don't know if she has thought about that..might suggest it to her


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Listen you lot, I have to go now so I'll see you probably on Friday evening, or maybe not if we stay longer. Love to you all......xxxxxxxxxx

************ Important Notice*****************


IT IS NOT JUDIS BIRTHDAY THIS WEEK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to watch the Paralympics. You take care Lisa and Susan have a great trip. I'll keep in touch with text. Safe journey. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Listen you lot, I have to go now so I'll see you probably on Friday evening, or maybe not if we stay longer. Love to you all......xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ************ Important Notice*****************
> 
> IT IS NOT JUDIS BIRTHDAY THIS WEEK.


It's the same day as my gs. So I won;'t forget!!!!

Bye and have fun. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Listen you lot, I have to go now so I'll see you probably on Friday evening, or maybe not if we stay longer. Love to you all......xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ************ Important Notice*****************
> 
> IT IS NOT JUDIS BIRTHDAY THIS WEEK.


I hope you have a good time and we will miss you and thanks for the notice what will we do without you all week

love and hugs to you
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope you have a good time and we will miss you and thanks for the notice what will we do without you all week

love and hugs to you
Binky[/quote]

Talk about her!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I hope you have a good time and we will miss you and thanks for the notice what will we do without you all week
> 
> love and hugs to you
> Binky


Talk about her![/quote]

what for it....NOW..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The Paralympics are amazing. Just shows what can be done with the right attitude.

OK I'm off for now, just one more row of chrt 3 of the Ashton. Not so much frogging now and very little cheating.
Have a good night, evening, afternoon, morning all my lovely friends.
Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Never fear im okay , just having alot of pain in the ... i want to say shoulder , but it is everywhere at the moment 

The doggy is giving me ten kinds of grief with his ear problem , i need to just get him to a vet but jeez i gotta get me and dh to the doc first ... thought about the collar thing , but i cant find one anywhere  i would totally lamp shade his head at this point and it would help fix the problem .. as it is , i spend all my time cleaning EVERY surface of the house from his head shaking  and i got not alot of cleaning power in me right now , the boys help , but it is cleaning after all and they are semi-useless at it ...

Have a wonderful time caravaning around you and definitely text me anytime you want , it doesnt cost me a thing , i hope it is free for you too 

The boys went to go get some dinner , while i wipe down the kitchen ......again .. . . dd needs to just have her doggy live with her and her boyfriends cat too ...

sorry .. feel like i was a big poopy downer today ..

Happy NOT Birthday today Judi   That whole conversation made my day , your all so funny 

Love to everyone !!  
XOXO


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just popped by to say hello! Have the kids for a couple of days before they go back to school so won't be on here much but I love you all and will be back for a chat soon! By the way, is it me or has Nitz been really quiet? Lotsa hugs XXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just had text from Susan she isd off in the caravan with two lots of knitting. I'll post up dates as I get them. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just popped by to say hello! Have the kids for a couple of days before they go back to school so won't be on here much but I love you all and will be back for a chat soon! By the way, is it me or has Nitz been really quiet? Lotsa hugs XXXX


Morning Londy, My kids have gone into school with dad (it doesn't officially start til tomorrow) but Little Madam has taken ALL her stuff in to hang on her peg so she will be ready! I'm going to pick them up at lunch time and on my way I'll stop at Tescos to get the floor mats. Hiow are you today? No not heard from Nitzi recently. Shall I or will you send her a pm? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Never fear im okay , just having alot of pain in the ... i want to say shoulder , but it is everywhere at the moment 

The doggy is giving me ten kinds of grief with his ear problem , i need to just get him to a vet but jeez i gotta get me and dh to the doc first ... thought about the collar thing , but i cant find one anywhere  i would totally lamp shade his head at this point and it would help fix the problem .. as it is , i spend all my time cleaning EVERY surface of the house from his head shaking  and i got not alot of cleaning power in me right now , the boys help , but it is cleaning after all and they are semi-useless at it ...

Have a wonderful time caravaning around you and definitely text me anytime you want , it doesnt cost me a thing , i hope it is free for you too 

The boys went to go get some dinner , while i wipe down the kitchen ......again .. . . dd needs to just have her doggy live with her and her boyfriends cat too ...

sorry .. feel like i was a big poopy downer today ..

Happy NOT Birthday today Judi   That whole conversation made my day , your all so funny 

Love to everyone !!  
XOXO[/quote]

Hi Angela,
Sorry you are not good at the moment and that you are having dog trouble. Why is it that our kids automtically think that parents are pet minders. I am having enough trouble with 3 guinea pigs!! Hope you are able to rest and get some relief from your pain. My family are moving on Saturday so I am bracing myself for a week end of chaos. You take care. Love and hugs
Josephine xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok girls, I'm off to go something. Not sure what, possiby more ashton as there is absolutely no point in doing housework until next week. Have a good day/evening everyone. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs.xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hehehehe ....... I am a shy eagle ......... Hehehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > What you see is what you get with me...I know I'm beginning to get better because I'm upsetting folk. hahahaha...I'm sad to go away tomorrow hahahaha....If we are staying longer I will text you and Purple then you don't worry about me, or I'll be home on Friday.
> ...


My phone has died, so do not think I can received texts from Susan :-( :-( and I have to wait a fortnight before I can upgrade my phone    I am stick using a really old phone, that only does a small amount of what I need it to do. I have also now lost all of my appointments :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Thanks Ange ....... It was totally hilarious ....... I was so glad I was on at the time, it is the best laugh I have had for a long time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:10 am EDT and 23'C (73'F) and THUNDERING. Not much rain though 
I'm back from sitting on the poop deck at my brother's cottage. Sis and BIL were funny. They had only had 1-1/2 hours sleep and were quite punchy. 
Lots of laughs and great food. I even got to crochet a little. My neice was interested. I tried to teach her to knit and crochet but she has a very short attention span and got frustrated when she wasn't perfect immediately. I probably should have started with her when she was much younger.
I'm on vacation for the next two weeks so I got to miss the first day of school traffic madness. Then I'm off to Toronto, the provincial capital, for more training. I'm getting lots of time for my knitting and crocheting 
I've got lots of catchup to do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Is it your NOT Birthday Xiang, I need to read back further.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Poor Link, Can you wrap cardboard around his neck until you can get the plastic one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My lights are going on and off so I'm going to sign off until the thunderstorm passes. I'll be back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just had a sopping wet cat come and lie on my knitting. boo booo, He's not moving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Well ladies, I need to go now and get my jug of water and something to eat for supper at the grocery store. You must all be having a lovely day. I'll try to get back on later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is it your NOT Birthday Xiang, I need to read back further.


Not til the 18th, there was a little mixup & more than a couple of senior moments around the place ...... Hehehe ...... It was a wonderful evening of chatter - now Susan is off on her little break.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:10 am EDT and 23'C (73'F) and THUNDERING. Not much rain though
> I'm back from sitting on the poop deck at my brother's cottage. Sis and BIL were funny. They had only had 1-1/2 hours sleep and were quite punchy.
> Lots of laughs and great food. I even got to crochet a little. My neice was interested. I tried to teach her to knit and crochet but she has a very short attention span and got frustrated when she wasn't perfect immediately. I probably should have started with her when she was much younger.
> I'm on vacation for the next two weeks so I got to miss the first day of school traffic madness. Then I'm off to Toronto, the provincial capital, for more training. I'm getting lots of time for my knitting and crocheting
> I've got lots of catchup to do.


Spring has sprung with a vengeance, here - we have had gale force winds for the previous 24 hrs, but for the 3 days before that we have had a glorious taste of Spring. There are flourishes of Sturt Desert Peas. I was going to try to grow some this year, but I think I have missed the planting time - might still give it a go :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My lights are going on and off so I'm going to sign off until the thunderstorm passes. I'll be back.


Wish I was there, we haven't had a good Thunderstorm for a while - we need one now, to get drop the Barometric pressure back to a reasonable level - I am one big ache now :-( I just love a good thunderstorm, with the rolling thunder & the lightening displays across the skies :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just had a sopping wet cat come and lie on my knitting. boo booo, He's not moving.


Ooohhhhh - that is sooooooo bad, I hope it hasn't been damaged too much :-( :-( I bet he's not too impressed with his wet coat :thumbdown: Or is he more Tiger than regular cat :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Not long been in from second dy at work. I am exhausted... but will be even mmore so tomorrow when the children have been in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. GKs are all showered and shampooed ready for first day of school tomorrow. New uniforms hung on the back of the door in readiness, bags packed and pencils sharpened. Gs moves into the main school and Little MADAM STArts in the reception class. DD and SIL have also been into school getting themselvles ready for their new classes. Tomorrow will be very quiet here and I intend to get on with my ashton which has now reached the final chart.
Hi Nitzi, nice to see you, we were wondering where you were.
How is everyone here? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Not long been in from second dy at work. I am exhausted... but will be even mmore so tomorrow when the children have been in.


Hi Rebecca, DD is the same, she is head of dept and hgas new staff starting. Hope the children behave tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a sopping wet cat come and lie on my knitting. boo booo, He's not moving.
> ...


Hi Xiang, How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is it your NOT Birthday Xiang, I need to read back further.


No, but we have decided to start cerlrbratinh now = oops typolitis. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Not long been in from second dy at work. I am exhausted... but will be even mmore so tomorrow when the children have been in.
> ...


I bet she is. I hope the new staff work out for her.

The children sound very organised.

Marshmallow is back to school too tomorrow. And will probably go back for rest... she has been very helpfull to me these last two days.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a text from Susan, they have arrived and are parked next to an airport so she is waving at all the pilots as they fly overhead.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going now. Got to take food out of the oven to feed the masses (ready made food tonight.)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Had a text from Susan, they have arrived and are parked next to an airport so she is waving at all the pilots as they fly overhead.


Sounds like lots of fun


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Tell Marshmallow to enjoy her new year at school. Hope she has recovered from her tri[p to the seaside. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Not long been in from second dy at work. I am exhausted... but will be even mmore so tomorrow when the children have been in.


Hello Lifeline & Purple - how are you both, sounds like it has been a busy day for both of you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Had a text from Susan, they have arrived and are parked next to an airport so she is waving at all the pilots as they fly overhead.
> ...


She said the sun was shining and she is enjoying herself. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Not long been in from second dy at work. I am exhausted... but will be even mmore so tomorrow when the children have been in.
> ...


I'm getting near the last chart on my ashton. Been doing some today and hope to do more tomorrow.

Talking of which - Rebecca dfid you put beads on the fringe of your ashton and if so where? Oh and I;ve ordered my floor mats from Tescos. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Is it your NOT Birthday Xiang, I need to read back further.
> ...


Or have you had a tipple or 6 hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I am good, have seen the Dentist today ..... About a painful gum (or tooth), but it seems that it is more due to inflamed sinuses & my teeth have a clean bill of health - thank the gods - no more extractions!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Hick! Me - well maybe a little.

Did you noticed we've been moved again we are now on #5


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Good the teeth are ok, but sinuses can be painful. Are you doing anything about it?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Didn't notice straight away, it was so seamless this time :thumbup: I was taken straight to my last post with no problems at all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am on my regular anti-histamines, until the end of Autmn, then I have the winter off them


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hope they work.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yeah, they usually do - but if they don't it just means I have a dose of antibiotics. Is the temp dropping much in your area?

I have just started some fingertipless gloves to have on hand for next time I head south - we haven't quite finished with the cold weather yet, it is usually cold for the Adelaide show week :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It has been very warm here today, but it is getting darker much earlier now. Hope it is a mild autumn, I'm not ready for my wooly vest yet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm popping off to do some more on my ashton. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have already had the aircon on cold - so if that is an indication of what to expect for summer, it is going to be hot. It feels so good not to need all the thicker, heavier clothes though.

Well Purple, I might need to go back to bed - my eyes keep closing on me. I have already been to bed once, but woke with hip & hand pains - caused by the weather :-( :-( One of the downers to the higher temps & thundery weather xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm popping off to do some more on my ashton. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xx


Ok - can you let Susan know that my mobile phone died, so won't get any texts that she might send me, please xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Judi and Purple I am one sleepy Binky I have been up since 7:30 working with the kids on their new school it has done my head in trying to figure out this new system oh well, I will figure it out soon enough I guess


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Londy I was thinking the same thing about Nitzi and then there she is as if on cue.....lol

Glad you are alright!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Londy I was thinking the same thing about Nitzi and then there she is as if on cue.....lol
> 
> Glad you are alright!


Sorry I missed you, Bink ..... Hope the schooling gets easier & less stressful xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I placed the beads on each knit stitch that was between two YOs on the last 4 rows. Also on the middle knit stitch and the second and penultimate knit stitch of those last 4 rows.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:10 am EDT and 23'C (73'F) and THUNDERING. Not much rain though
> I'm back from sitting on the poop deck at my brother's cottage. Sis and BIL were funny. They had only had 1-1/2 hours sleep and were quite punchy.
> Lots of laughs and great food. I even got to crochet a little. My neice was interested. I tried to teach her to knit and crochet but she has a very short attention span and got frustrated when she wasn't perfect immediately. I probably should have started with her when she was much younger.
> I'm on vacation for the next two weeks so I got to miss the first day of school traffic madness. Then I'm off to Toronto, the provincial capital, for more training. I'm getting lots of time for my knitting and crocheting
> I've got lots of catchup to do.


Glad to see you back Nitz, I had just realised I hadn't seen you on here for a while and was concerned - but, hey, you're ok so I'm happy!! Enjoy Toronto and go easy on the Beaver tails, if they still have them, yum!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oops, nobody home! OK, well I'm just going to pin up a notice in our new room to say 
I'VE FINISHED MY ASHTON!!!!
Haven't blocked it yet, that will have to wait till the gks have gone home! Have had a really nice day with them, I asked them what they would like to do and they said they just wanted to 'hang out' at our place and play! So we watched a couple of DVDs then went to the park where they had a lot of fun in the play park and ate some ice cream. Then we raided the 99p shop for toys. Olivia got a pretend microphone, cos she is a diva and a cuddly monkey that goes oo-oo-oo and ee-ee-ee when you squeeze it! Jake got a magic trick set and a jigsaw puzzle. Between them they got two of those gadgets that you put a ball in and click the button and the ball flies up in the air, they played with those for hours!! Lazy start tomorrow then off to see Brave at the cinema. Will try and look in later in the day! Hope you are all well! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, nobody home! OK, well I'm just going to pin up a notice in our new room to say
> I'VE FINISHED MY ASHTON!!!!
> Haven't blocked it yet, that will have to wait till the gks have gone home! Have had a really nice day with them, I asked them what they would like to do and they said they just wanted to 'hang out' at our place and play! So we watched a couple of DVDs then went to the park where they had a lot of fun in the play park and ate some ice cream. Then we raided the 99p shop for toys. Olivia got a pretend microphone, cos she is a diva and a cuddly monkey that goes oo-oo-oo and ee-ee-ee when you squeeze it! Jake got a magic trick set and a jigsaw puzzle. Between them they got two of those gadgets that you put a ball in and click the button and the ball flies up in the air, they played with those for hours!! Lazy start tomorrow then off to see Brave at the cinema. Will try and look in later in the day! Hope you are all well! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Hi LOndy, Glad you have finished your ashton, I'm on the last bit now and I've ordered my foam mats from Tescos. Sounds like you had a good day with the gks. Mine are all ready for school tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Thanks Rebecca, I'll have a look at the chart. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Judi and Purple I am one sleepy Binky I have been up since 7:30 working with the kids on their new school it has done my head in trying to figure out this new system oh well, I will figure it out soon enough I guess


Hope you get some sleep and that you can get your head round the new system. I just don't know how you do it. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm popping off to do some more on my ashton. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xx
> ...


Yes will do when I text her tomorrow morning. Sleep well xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed as I will be up early to watch the parade of the school uniforms. Good night, evening, aftyernoon, morning to you all my lovely friends. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Judi and Purple I am one sleepy Binky I have been up since 7:30 working with the kids on their new school it has done my head in trying to figure out this new system oh well, I will figure it out soon enough I guess
> ...


This is going to be a challenge until we get used to the system and I am about ready for bed.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, nobody home! OK, well I'm just going to pin up a notice in our new room to say
> I'VE FINISHED MY ASHTON!!!!
> Haven't blocked it yet, that will have to wait till the gks have gone home! Have had a really nice day with them, I asked them what they would like to do and they said they just wanted to 'hang out' at our place and play! So we watched a couple of DVDs then went to the park where they had a lot of fun in the play park and ate some ice cream. Then we raided the 99p shop for toys. Olivia got a pretend microphone, cos she is a diva and a cuddly monkey that goes oo-oo-oo and ee-ee-ee when you squeeze it! Jake got a magic trick set and a jigsaw puzzle. Between them they got two of those gadgets that you put a ball in and click the button and the ball flies up in the air, they played with those for hours!! Lazy start tomorrow then off to see Brave at the cinema. Will try and look in later in the day! Hope you are all well! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


That sounds like a great kind of day to me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, nobody home! OK, well I'm just going to pin up a notice in our new room to say
> ...


Ooops  Forgot to say WELL DONE on the completion of the Ashton. Desperate to see pictures...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, off to start the new term. The children are in today..Are we ready for them??? Only time will tell...


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

morning

been plagued with yukky headaches so not been on much. might pop in later but have a few things to do first

hope everyone is well


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, nobody home! OK, well I'm just going to pin up a notice in our new room to say
> I'VE FINISHED MY ASHTON!!!!
> Haven't blocked it yet, that will have to wait till the gks have gone home! Have had a really nice day with them, I asked them what they would like to do and they said they just wanted to 'hang out' at our place and play! So we watched a couple of DVDs then went to the park where they had a lot of fun in the play park and ate some ice cream. Then we raided the 99p shop for toys. Olivia got a pretend microphone, cos she is a diva and a cuddly monkey that goes oo-oo-oo and ee-ee-ee when you squeeze it! Jake got a magic trick set and a jigsaw puzzle. Between them they got two of those gadgets that you put a ball in and click the button and the ball flies up in the air, they played with those for hours!! Lazy start tomorrow then off to see Brave at the cinema. Will try and look in later in the day! Hope you are all well! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Well done, you ........ Do we get to see it before blocking, or do we need to wait til after the blocking? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> morning
> 
> been plagued with yukky headaches so not been on much. might pop in later but have a few things to do first
> 
> hope everyone is well


Sorry about the headache ..... Hope it goes away soon :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am exceedingly happy today ....... I have fixed my phone & it is now working properly again :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Tried to get my new phone early, from Telstra, but I ended up nearly using some really nasty language at the woman I was talking to. Couldn't understand her & after I had explained what had happened with my phone, & what I had done to try to fix it, she was stupid enough to ask if I had actually even switched the phone off - if I could have put my hand through the phone, I would have strangled her - I was just a tad upset :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: 

Had to call Telstra again today & actually asked for some one who spoke Australian .......... But naturally there were none available, cos they are off shore in an Asian country :roll: :roll: :roll: Not at all impressed :evil: :evil: :evil:

Well I am off to make tea now, catch you later xoxo


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

well done londy on finishing your shawl, and xiang isnt it so annoying when you get someone on the phone who cant speak english properly it might be cheaper to have the phones answered abroad but they must lose a lot of buisnes just because people cant understand them, hope yyou are all well love and hugs shand


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, nobody home! OK, well I'm just going to pin up a notice in our new room to say
> ...


OK, here's a quicky, looks awful not blocked, gotta go, someone is nagging me to help with his jigsaw!! Laters! XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. GKs of to school today, both looked very smart in their uniforms. Little Madam was so excited. So it's all quiet here at the moment. House looks like a bombs hit it so I might just tidy away a few things. How is everyone today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, here's a quicky, looks awful not blocked, gotta go, someone is nagging me to help with his jigsaw!! Laters! XXX[/quote]

That is lovely Londy, well done. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> morning
> 
> been plagued with yukky headaches so not been on much. might pop in later but have a few things to do first
> 
> hope everyone is well


Hi Sharon, Sorry about the headaches, hope they clear soon. Missed you. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> well done londy on finishing your shawl, and xiang isnt it so annoying when you get someone on the phone who cant speak english properly it might be cheaper to have the phones answered abroad but they must lose a lot of buisnes just because people cant understand them, hope yyou are all well love and hugs shand


Hi Shand, Nice to see you. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am exceedingly happy today ....... I have fixed my phone & it is now working properly again :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tried to get my new phone early, from Telstra, but I ended up nearly using some really nasty language at the woman I was talking to. Couldn't understand her & after I had explained what had happened with my phone, & what I had done to try to fix it, she was stupid enough to ask if I had actually even switched the phone off - if I could have put my hand through the phone, I would have strangled her - I was just a tad upset :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:
> 
> ...


Enjoy your tea. I always hang up when it's someone I can't understand. It is such a waste of time. Catch you later. xxc


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That is gorgeous ... It is about the same colour as my Qiviut yarn :thumbup: I am waiting patiently( :evil: ) for the yarn to start DD3's Wedding Shawl. I will let everyone know if it is worth the cost & the wait :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> well done londy on finishing your shawl, and xiang isnt it so annoying when you get someone on the phone who cant speak english properly it might be cheaper to have the phones answered abroad but they must lose a lot of buisnes just because people cant understand them, hope yyou are all well love and hugs shand


Hello stranger, how are you going - hope you & Grizzle are staying well and getting some relaxation in as well xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Xiang, Just sent a text to Susan letting her know you are phoneless. Hope you enjoyed your tea. I've just had a rather later breakfast. It is sooooooooo quiet here. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am exceedingly happy today ....... I have fixed my phone & it is now working properly again :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Tea was delicious and DD4 and her children came out to join us, so little Munchkin was able to get her Grandma fix. She is standing, with no other support now but not ready to start ing any steps yet - wont be long though. Then life will be interesting when she visits :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tea was delicious and DD4 and her children came out to join us, so little Munchkin was able to get her Grandma fix. She is standing, with no other support now but not ready to start ing any steps yet - wont be long though. Then life will be interesting when she visits :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Glad you had your Munchkin fix. They are so lovely at that age. Doesn't the time just fly by. I've just sent a text to Tammie, so will let you know when she replies. Isn't Londy's shawl lovely, I've still got about 14 rows to go. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had text from Tammie, she is getting better, no pain but finding ity hard to sleep. There hs been some trouble in Belfast near her so she is not going out but hopes to get to her crochet class tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to go shopping and perhaps do a bit of ashton. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just had text from Tammie, she is getting better, no pain but finding ity hard to sleep. There hs been some trouble in Belfast near her so she is not going out but hopes to get to her crochet class tomorrow.


That is good to hear, she has had a rough trot lately - hope nothing else happens, unless it is something good


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Tea was delicious and DD4 and her children came out to join us, so little Munchkin was able to get her Grandma fix. She is standing, with no other support now but not ready to start ing any steps yet - wont be long though. Then life will be interesting when she visits :lol: :lol: :lol:


Glad you had your Munchkin fix. They are so lovely at that age. Doesn't the time just fly by. I've just sent a text to Tammie, so will let you know when she replies. Isn't Londy's shawl lovely, I've still got about 14 rows to go. xx[/quote]

It is gorgeous. I am waiting patiently ( :evil: :twisted: ) for the yarn for DD3's Aeolian Shawl. I will let everyone know how beautiful it feels ;-)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to go shopping and perhaps do a bit of ashton. Love and hugs xxx


We keep missing each other, probably by mere minutes hahahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!


That is a very large shawl ...... I also hope it works for you xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!


That is a very large shawl ...... I also hope it works for you xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, nobody home! OK, well I'm just going to pin up a notice in our new room to say
> I'VE FINISHED MY ASHTON!!!!
> Haven't blocked it yet, that will have to wait till the gks have gone home! Have had a really nice day with them, I asked them what they would like to do and they said they just wanted to 'hang out' at our place and play! So we watched a couple of DVDs then went to the park where they had a lot of fun in the play park and ate some ice cream. Then we raided the 99p shop for toys. Olivia got a pretend microphone, cos she is a diva and a cuddly monkey that goes oo-oo-oo and ee-ee-ee when you squeeze it! Jake got a magic trick set and a jigsaw puzzle. Between them they got two of those gadgets that you put a ball in and click the button and the ball flies up in the air, they played with those for hours!! Lazy start tomorrow then off to see Brave at the cinema. Will try and look in later in the day! Hope you are all well! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Well done Londy on the Ashton, Hope you like the movie we went and saw it when it first came out I really liked it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, off to start the new term. The children are in today..Are we ready for them??? Only time will tell...


Hope you have an extra nice day!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> morning
> 
> been plagued with yukky headaches so not been on much. might pop in later but have a few things to do first
> 
> hope everyone is well


Aww Sharon hope you feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

Haven't been on in a little while. Busy with household issues. Hope everyone is doing well. Had a lovely Labor Day by Lake Chautauqua in New York state. Beautiful weather and such lovely fresh air. Have fallen way behind in my knitting, but will get stuff caught up eventually. Too many back pages to read, so if there is anything I missed, could someone please let me know??

Londy your shawl looks lovely. Well done. Handsome young man helping you to block your shawl. I hope your technique works well for you dear.

Purple hi. House must seem very quiet with GKs at school. If I remember correctly isn't this upcoming weekend when family moves to new home???Know you will miss them.

Hello Xiang, happy you got to be with your munkin. I love babies, but they do grow so fast and soon learn words like no. I love to be around young ones. They do and say the cutest things in their innocence. Hope your new yarn will be exactly as you wish it to be for your shawl.

Hi Sharon, sorry you are under the weather. Hope you feel better soon.

Shand nice to hear from you. Hope all is well with you and Grizzle.

Tammie good to hear you are able to be up and around and doing much better.

GS hope you are having a grand time on your get away. 

Lifeline hope your first full day with the kiddies goes well.

Bye for now. Hope everyone has a lovely day. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Londy that is beautiful and I just love the color :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

AAWWWWWW Binky, I didn't mean to leave you out dear. Hope you get the school situation in hand soon, to help relieve stress it might cause you. Hope you are feeling well???


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> AAWWWWWW Binky, I didn't mean to leave you out dear. Hope you get the school situation in hand soon, to help relieve stress it might cause you. Hope you are feeling well???


Thanks Purly, we are just working out the kinks of the new system, doing ok don't have the time to make it to therapy this week and my back is starting to feel it this is not a good sign, also found a sight were you can make a graph based on your gauge so that you can add beads and such to your knitting I am going to have to actually make a swatch so that I can work out a pattern for placing beads on my next fingerless glove pattern


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I have had my coffee time to start helping the kids with school catch everyone later hope you all have a really nice morning\day\night

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!


Wow! Hope the frogs dont strt frogging. :roll: It's goijg to look so lovely when it is blocked. Good on you. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have had my coffee time to start helping the kids with school catch everyone later hope you all have a really nice morning\day\night
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hi Lisa and bye Lisa, I'm just off to collect GKs from their frist day back at school.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie,
Yes Family move into their new house at the week end. GKs first day at school today. Dont work too hard. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F) and sunny. The air con is off for the first time in weeks. The air is so nice and clean. And the plants in the garden are standing up instead of lying gasping for water.
I'm eating a lovely cinnabon with a piece of apple in the middle of it. Mum has shushed me out of the kitchen. She wants to mop the floor. The tiles aren't dirty, it's the grout that needs cleaning, and a mop won't clean that, only a brush on my hands and knees. It's too nice a day to do that!.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I have had my coffee time to start helping the kids with school catch everyone later hope you all have a really nice morning\day\night
> ...


Hi Purple/Bye Purple
I know you'll be tied up for a couple of hours listening to the GKs tales of school.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have had my coffee time to start helping the kids with school catch everyone later hope you all have a really nice morning\day\night
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


You have a nice day too Bink. Hope you get the new school system sorted out. Make time for yourself before you really seize up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!


Very nice, lovely colour. I still haven't dug my steamer out from under my pile of boxes to steam and block mine. It does look much better when the ends don't roll up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Purple & Nitzi. I have been knitting some more of DH's socks, it is slow going but am getting there. 

Was supposed to start getting the house in order for Spring, but had a visitor - so nothing got done. Will have to do it tomorroww, now :-(

Ok so I missed Purple & you are catching up, Nitzi - so I am off to bed. Will catch you another day xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple & Nitzi. I have been knitting some more of DH's socks, it is slow going but am getting there.
> 
> Was supposed to start getting the house in order for Spring, but had a visitor - so nothing got done. Will have to do it tomorroww, now :-(


Socks! My feet are telling me to knit socks. The floor is feeling cold. Need to knit faster to get my current projects done.
Spring cleaning needs just the right day, with no interruptions.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple & Nitzi. I have been knitting some more of DH's socks, it is slow going but am getting there.
> 
> Was supposed to start getting the house in order for Spring, but had a visitor - so nothing got done. Will have to do it tomorroww, now :-(
> 
> Ok so I missed Purple & you are catching up, Nitzi - so I am off to bed. Will catch you another day xx


Sleep well Xiang


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Haven't been on in a little while. Busy with household issues. Hope everyone is doing well. Had a lovely Labor Day by Lake Chautauqua in New York state. Beautiful weather and such lovely fresh air. Have fallen way behind in my knitting, but will get stuff caught up eventually. Too many back pages to read, so if there is anything I missed, could someone please let me know??
> 
> ...


You make catchup so much easier. You have a lovely day too Purly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Going to sign off now. Need both hands for knitting. I want to finish up my current projects so I can start on some socks.
Catch you later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm sure you've discussed this before but is Qiviut the name of a small furry animal?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!
> ...


Hahaha!!! Let's hope not!! Actually I have just taken it in and it hasn't really worked as the side I did is still curling up. Looks like a trip to Tescos tomorrow! Keep going you're nearly there! I really enjoyed the last chart, I found it really hard to go wrong as I could 'read' my knitting!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just had text from Tammie, she is getting better, no pain but finding ity hard to sleep. There hs been some trouble in Belfast near her so she is not going out but hopes to get to her crochet class tomorrow.


She does well to stay in, it sounds like they are having something similar to our riots of last summer :thumbdown: :hunf:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!
> ...


I guess that would explain why it took so long! Oops, I forgot J had no strides on, he was too hot this morning so I said he could leave them off till we went out!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, nobody home! OK, well I'm just going to pin up a notice in our new room to say
> ...


Thanks Lisa! Actually, the kids and I loved the film, it is well worth seeing but DH left to get the bus home after about half an hour as they had the AC up high and his poor leg just can't stand the cold! Shame he missed it and shame I'd paid for him too!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

....and finally, before I stop talking to myself.....you've seen Kiwi Princess and now you've seen Jake (without his trousers!!  ) this is Olivia, my own little madam in the park yesterday!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

What an adorable little girl Londy. She looks so sweet and I love the ice cream lipstick. :-D


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky could you let me know the graft site you were speaking about. This would certainly be handy to keep. Thanks!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was a mod and wore checked hipsters and mini jumpers......Maxi coats and mini skirts......


I just gave GD a wide wale cord mini jumper with buttons dow the side this wee-end -- out of my closet - she was needing something for "decade" day at school. Told her to wear wild colored tights with it and a striped lond sleeved T.... I also probably had one of the first maxi coats in this country... (In fact, it may still be in closet!) My best look was the purple suede hot pants I made with "Jesus" sandals and a white, but brightly embroidered Russian style blouse...... COOL...... (Well, I was very young..... married to an artist... marched to my own drummer..... surely I can think of some more excuses...) GD also tried on my Victorian Christmas dress and dtook my best Hawaiian shirt. They seem to have a theme day "every" day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi NItzi, long time since we've chatted. Hope you have a great vacation. Take it easy. Clean the grout some other time. I love Toronto. Used to go there frequently growing up. Hope your training session will go well and you get time to get out and about while you are there.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I was a mod and wore checked hipsters and mini jumpers......Maxi coats and mini skirts......
> ...


Ah Jynx, you were so cool for the time. lol I remember those days well. How's things?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Sorry to hear DH couldn't see movie. It does get terribly cold in some of the theaters here also. They turn the A/c way up, when there is no need to. Sorry you had to pay also. Wouldn't they give a refund as this was a health issue involved???


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


No, this yarn is from the inner layer of the coat of the Musk Ox (I think) from Canada. Check it out at "www.cottagecraftangora.com" & don't freak over the price :shock: , it is well worth it & I am only making a small thing :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just had text from Tammie, she is getting better, no pain but finding ity hard to sleep. There hs been some trouble in Belfast near her so she is not going out but hopes to get to her crochet class tomorrow.
> ...


Just checked in the Belfast Telegraph, and it doesn't sound good. She does well to stay indoors :-( :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


It's ok, his shirt was long enough to cover him - I just thought he had some little shorts on :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> What an adorable little girl Londy. She looks so sweet and I love the ice cream lipstick. :-D


She can be sweet and is very loved by us all but she _is_ a 'proper little madam' sometimes!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!


Fold it in half nd block the two sides one on top of the other.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and finally, before I stop talking to myself.....you've seen Kiwi Princess and now you've seen Jake (without his trousers!!  ) this is Olivia, my own little madam in the park yesterday!


Aren't children wonderful ...... I am exhausted when the go home after they have had a day, or an overnight stay, with me ...... But I do love having them here, they do some wonderfully funny things & one particular 3 yo has me in hysterics, when she is not confounding me ....... hahahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I was a mod and wore checked hipsters and mini jumpers......Maxi coats and mini skirts......
> ...


How lovely! I was never terribly trendy but I really wished I hadn't moved house so much then I may have kept more of my 'period' clothes! How good it would have been to have some of the mail order catalogues from the 60s and 70s, they'd be a hoot!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just another quicky to show Jake and I getting in a bit of a mess blocking this shawl, it came out too big to block in the conventional way, so am doing it in two halves, hope it works!!!
> ...


Oooh, good thinking Batman!!! How long did you leave yours blocked for dear? Also, do you think it will need re-blocking if you wash it?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I was a mod and wore checked hipsters and mini jumpers......Maxi coats and mini skirts......
> ...


Hello Jynx ......... What is "wide wale cord" - is it some kind of corduroy?

Are you getting some relaxation time in for yourself now, or was that a wishful/ hopeful flash in the pan? :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ....and finally, before I stop talking to myself.....you've seen Kiwi Princess and now you've seen Jake (without his trousers!!  ) this is Olivia, my own little madam in the park yesterday!
> ...


I quite agree, they are getting easier as they get older and largely entertain themselves but I must admit to a sigh of relief when they go home! Now it's two hours since I dropped them off at home and I miss them now!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


He didn't give me a chance to ask, there he was - GONE!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


He didn't give me a chance to ask, there he was - GONE!!!
Oops, double clicked, sorry!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


OK, thanks, I will have a look!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I am the same, we had a visit from DD4, miss 3 & Munchkin & it was wonderful. Munchkin is beginning to throw the ball for Mint now - it doesn't go very far, sort of at her feet - but it's not bad for 10 months old ... hehe


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


No, just little underpants, lol!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


yes to blocking again when washed, it keeps the blocked look untill you wash. I can't imagine a shawl will need to be washed that frequently.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


They think that all the bodies in the theatre are going to drive the temp up to boiling point :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Awwww, I miss those days! nevermind, I will have another taste at Christmas when the little one comes to visit from NZ!! This is running really slow tonight, maybe I need to clear out some files?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I would hope that it would just need airing, now & then, unless something gets spilt on it - I shall have to warn my DDs about that, when they finally get one each :shock:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just posting a link for PV to get blocking wires.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knit-Lace-Blocking-Wires-Kit-/dp/B004BP16DU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346863841&sr=8-1


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just posting a link for PV to get blocking wires.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knit-Lace-Blocking-Wires-Kit-/dp/B004BP16DU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346863841&sr=8-1


Oh and they are cheaper than when I bought mine (by about £5). They look exactly the same too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, the Ashton is all knitted, what shall I do now? Jake wants a Ben 10 sweater but I have to get some royal or deep aqua yarn for that, maybe get it from a craft show I'm going to at Blueawater Shopping centre tomorrow. In the meantime, I thought I might knit some premmie baby hats, anyone got any patterns for those?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the Ashton is all knitted, what shall I do now? Jake wants a Ben 10 sweater but I have to get some royal or deep aqua yarn for that, maybe get it from a craft show I'm going to at Blueawater Shopping centre tomorrow. In the meantime, I thought I might knit some premmie baby hats, anyone got any patterns for those?


Sorry, cn't help with the baby hats. But have good dy tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Just posting a link for PV to get blocking wires.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knit-Lace-Blocking-Wires-Kit-/dp/B004BP16DU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346863841&sr=8-1
> ...


Mmmmm, interesting but still not sure how you'd use them, do they come with instructions?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the Ashton is all knitted, what shall I do now? Jake wants a Ben 10 sweater but I have to get some royal or deep aqua yarn for that, maybe get it from a craft show I'm going to at Blueawater Shopping centre tomorrow. In the meantime, I thought I might knit some premmie baby hats, anyone got any patterns for those?
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


No, but there are instructiond on the Ashton notes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


This is probably going to a 96 year old lady - say no more!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


It wasn't that sort of film, lol!!  :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh, Ok, will have a look!! I suppose I might get some from the carft fair tomorrow?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a picture of mine blocking. Hope it helps you to see how thet work.

Thewires are threaded through the top nd then held in place with the pins. Then the points are pulled and pinned, no wires. I do the wires first and then the center point and then the points down the sides.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That will be good if you can get some locally. That then save s£5 postage.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Off to eat. DH just serving up. Chat soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just posting a link for PV to get blocking wires.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knit-Lace-Blocking-Wires-Kit-/dp/B004BP16DU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346863841&sr=8-1


Thanks Rebecca. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from sunny Surrey. Collected the gks from school and they both had a good day. Little Madam was full of it and GS loves his new class. How is everyone thid evening?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just posting a link for PV to get blocking wires.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knit-Lace-Blocking-Wires-Kit-/dp/B004BP16DU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346863841&sr=8-1


Hello Lifeline - how did your first day of school go? I have just been looking for the foam floor puzzles & Toys R Us have a special on, so I think I might need to get Patty to,check it out for me - she is coming for a visit, so if they look good for blocking use I will ask her to get one or 3 packs for me :XD: Then I will be prepared for any sized shawl, or a couple of projects that might need blocking :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the Ashton is all knitted, what shall I do now? Jake wants a Ben 10 sweater but I have to get some royal or deep aqua yarn for that, maybe get it from a craft show I'm going to at Blueawater Shopping centre tomorrow. In the meantime, I thought I might knit some premmie baby hats, anyone got any patterns for those?


I think there are free ones on line, maybe on Ravelry - I know I have seen them somewhere :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Hahahahahahaha - you are bad - hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Purple, little Madam will be chatting non-stop for a bit, then she might need to go to bed early, because of all the excitement of going to school :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Have had a text from Susan & at this point, they are staying on their break until Saturday :thumbup: She is feeling good also xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, it is 3:30am here, & I am getting very sleepy again - so it is good night from me & good afternoon/evening to you xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just ordered the blocking wires and some extra pins from Amazon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of mine blocking. Hope it helps you to see how thet work.
> 
> Thewires are threaded through the top nd then held in place with the pins. Then the points are pulled and pinned, no wires. I do the wires first and then the center point and then the points down the sides.


Wow, yes, that IS useful, thanks! You know me, I'm now trying to think what I've already got that I could use instead, bit of lateral thinking needed!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well, it is 3:30am here, & I am getting very sleepy again - so it is good night from me & good afternoon/evening to you xoxo


Hi Xiang, bye Xiang, sleep well xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of mine blocking. Hope it helps you to see how thet work.
> ...


Evening Londy, How are you. We have a sleepy 7 yr old and a hyper 4 yr old here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the Ashton is all knitted, what shall I do now? Jake wants a Ben 10 sweater but I have to get some royal or deep aqua yarn for that, maybe get it from a craft show I'm going to at Blueawater Shopping centre tomorrow. In the meantime, I thought I might knit some premmie baby hats, anyone got any patterns for those?
> ...


Thanks dear, I have been searching on here and found some beauts but the nices ones start with dpns and I haven't got my head round them yet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hi dear, school went well then!! My two are back tomorrow so I expect mum is trying to get them to have an early night!! Just going to pm you!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have had a text from Susan & at this point, they are staying on their break until Saturday :thumbup: She is feeling good also xx


Yes she is, the weather there is gorgeous. So glad she is having a good break. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Just posting a link for PV to get blocking wires.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knit-Lace-Blocking-Wires-Kit-/dp/B004BP16DU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346863841&sr=8-1
> ...


Ooh, checking out Toys R Us in the UK.....now!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Tescos are £7.48 for a pack of 4 60 cm x 60 cm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am going to go and persuade Little Madam tht it might be an idea to get ready for bed. MaYbe catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yoo Hoo..... Just want you to know I'm back on page 56 and trying to catch up....... Sounds like everyone is in the back to school mode... including my family..... Soooooooo hope that Tammie is continuing to do better and that any troubles around town are far from her.... LOVE the Ashton, and Jake is so handsome......... Nitzi sounds like having a nice break...... I need cool weather..... Love your eagle, Judi and glad that the teeth are done....... Hi Purly..... I am a total wreck.... can't seem to sit still so have not been getting caught up on computer or doing any knitting..... Just wanted to say "Hi".... Missing you all. Hope Susan is having a great trip.... PV - enjoying that chair..... (but I still have neck forward when knitting..... are you able to hold knitting up in air????) OK Back to trying to catch up on e-mails, here and there and everywhere.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Circulars work just as well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I can't find them in Tesco Direct, what are they calling them? Off to watch Corrie now, catch you later! XXXX


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Just posting a link for PV to get blocking wires.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knit-Lace-Blocking-Wires-Kit-/dp/B004BP16DU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346863841&sr=8-1
> ...


I would say (depending on the size of the individual tiles) two packs is a good amount. I have been able to block my large rectangle wrap using two packs. And ofcourse you cn change the shpe for triangle shwls so two packs is still enough.

Edit. Mine are 2foot by 2foot (62cm x 62cm) each tile


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Jynx ......... What is "wide wale cord" - is it some kind of corduroy?
> 
> Are you getting some relaxation time in for yourself now, or was that a wishful/ hopeful flash in the pan? :XD: :XD:


Yes, the kind of corduroy with big fat rows.... big as my thumb.... 
Well, since I'm so full of angst over all this, can't say I'm relaxing... can't seem to even sit still long enough to be on computer or knit..... but I have not called mom since she was over Monday and don't plan to check on her until tomorrow night to remind her of Friday hair, etc. Have been burning some excess anxiety off at gym... and did get a lot of phone scheduling and paper sifting done yesterday. Just having a tough time processing how I am going to deal with the future upcoming unpleasantness and all the hurt I am going to be causing mom.... future interfaces with brother on getting things done,, etc... but, no choice but to live with the consequences. My body just is not cooperating..... anxiety (andcoughing) brings restlessness, tears, aches, pains... sleep problems... just wants all my energy and attention right now... When it is all over..... like maybe in January....AND I AM DONE COUGHING, I will have one last breakdown and then start learning to relax..... and get a routine established that works for us..... just us....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Jynx ......... What is "wide wale cord" - is it some kind of corduroy?
> ...


I really hope you get something sorted soon. And that it doesn't take too big a toll on you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy - such darling little ones.... pretty, pretty young miss and such a nice handsome lad..... and such great ages.... it just goes by so quick. They an be exhausting though. Mine are too big to need my actual care, but just watching them and keeping up with all their activities is exhausting!!!!!! 

You actually can just block on a nice old wool blanket on the floor... something that will let the steam absorb into the shawl. and you can also use a roll of wire for the top.... just as stiff as you can and wrap/tug tightly to keep straight... the important thing is something that is not going to rust. I've even blocked by pinning into my large self healing cutting mat upstairs but not anything as big as a shawl. I've also used a thin knitting needle or wooden dowel to just do each end of a scarf... 

That said, I did buy a set of the blocks and have already stolen a new set of floor mat ones from DH to use for larger projects. I know I orderd wires many years ago...... I don't think I used them much... but now that I need them..... I wonder what closet is hiding them...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I really hope you get something sorted soon. And that it doesn't take too big a toll on you.


Thanks.... It will all work out eventually. Right now, I'm just my own worst enemy... Guilt is such a heavy load....

It sure doesn't seem like your school break was long enough.... It seems they get shorter every year..... Hope you and Marshmallow both get back in the routine without too much difficulty..... It seems the first couple weeks have so many "extras"...... I just want some cool weather for mine... This football stuff and practicing in Texas when it is over 100 scares me..... Come on Fall....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Me too Jynx, just take a day at a time and try to be your own best friend! XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tescos are £7.48 for a pack of 4 60 cm x 60 cm.[/quote]

I can't find them in Tesco Direct, what are they calling them? Off to watch Corrie now, catch you later! XXXX[/quote]

Foam floor mats. I'll see if I can find a reference number. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy - such darling little ones.... pretty, pretty young miss and such a nice handsome lad..... and such great ages.... it just goes by so quick. They an be exhausting though. Mine are too big to need my actual care, but just watching them and keeping up with all their activities is exhausting!!!!!!
> 
> You actually can just block on a nice old wool blanket on the floor... something that will let the steam absorb into the shawl. and you can also use a roll of wire for the top.... just as stiff as you can and wrap/tug tightly to keep straight... the important thing is something that is not going to rust. I've even blocked by pinning into my large self healing cutting mat upstairs but not anything as big as a shawl. I've also used a thin knitting needle or wooden dowel to just do each end of a scarf...
> 
> That said, I did buy a set of the blocks and have already stolen a new set of floor mat ones from DH to use for larger projects. I know I orderd wires many years ago...... I don't think I used them much... but now that I need them..... I wonder what closet is hiding them...


Haha, I do that buy things I know I'll need one day then can't find 'em when I need 'em!! You have some good ideas there, I can't see me doing another shawl so don't really want to invest too much in apparatus as I can manage my 'normal' sized blocking with what I already have.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I found a nice little premmie hat pattern and have already finished two!! I can do them while I watch TV and hopefully make inroads into all the bits and bobs in my stash!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I found a nice little premmie hat pattern and have already finished two!! I can do them while I watch TV and hopefully make inroads into all the bits and bobs in my stash!!!


Are you making the hts for nywhere inprticular? (a and shift are being very intermittent... computer cracking up)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I found a nice little premmie hat pattern and have already finished two!! I can do them while I watch TV and hopefully make inroads into all the bits and bobs in my stash!!!


Sounds like you've been busy. I cant find the reference for Tesco mats, but you could always borrow mine when i HAve done my shawl. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off to bed ldies. Chat soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yoo Hoo..... Just want you to know I'm back on page 56 and trying to catch up....... Sounds like everyone is in the back to school mode... including my family..... Soooooooo hope that Tammie is continuing to do better and that any troubles around town are far from her.... LOVE the Ashton, and Jake is so handsome......... Nitzi sounds like having a nice break...... I need cool weather..... Love your eagle, Judi and glad that the teeth are done....... Hi Purly..... I am a total wreck.... can't seem to sit still so have not been getting caught up on computer or doing any knitting..... Just wanted to say "Hi".... Missing you all. Hope Susan is having a great trip.... PV - enjoying that chair..... (but I still have neck forward when knitting..... are you able to hold knitting up in air????) OK Back to trying to catch up on e-mails, here and there and everywhere.


Hi Jynx I have developed a knitting position when I have my head and neck supported, with my elbows tucked into the side. Makes for nice relaxed knitting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm off to bed ldies. Chat soon.


Night night sleep well xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed too. Night night to you all, sleep well. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess I just need to add a pillow to behind neck. The chair leans me back just a tiny too far to not tip chin down when looking at what I'm doing..... I'll never be without a recliner though.... My back lovs it and I like my feet up.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I guess I just need to add a pillow to behind neck. The chair leans me back just a tiny too far to not tip chin down when looking at what I'm doing..... I'll never be without a recliner though.... My back lovs it and I like my feet up.....


I use quite a few little soft cushions and move them round as necessary. How are you getting on?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy.. Way more than you wanted but these are all my links for baby hats.... There are several that are done on regulare needles and seamed. I like DPN's but also have found a 16" circular works for a lot of things and when I can't decrease any further, I just gather the leftover stitches up tight to close top.....

greathttp://clickforbabies.org/

http://carissaknits.blogspot.com/2007/07/preemie-hats-for-charity.html

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/preemies.html#p-hats More than just hats.

http://www.crochetnmore.com/preemiehat.htm

http://preemies.about.com/od/goingbacktowork/a/PreemieHats.htm

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/huggems/preemiehat.html

http://www.coatsandclark.com/NR/rdonlyres/C04582A2-3A89-495C-BE72-9CC69B7FCC68/95089/WR17...

http://www.carewear.org/index.cfm?pid=patterns/_patterns.cfm

http://www.thepreemieproject.com/volunteer/patterns/

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/caps.html

http://stringornothing.wordpress.com/2009/01/31/noggin/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Still coughing and wearing Tena's. SHOULD have called pulmonologist today, as finished that medication but just decided to have a "lost" day. Will see urologist again Monday, not that she can do a darned thing while I cough and her "dry up" stuff didn't work so I'm not likely to buy any.... But she is funny and maybe we can get a better lan.... We have been exercising and I can control cough for many activities.... but don't like the way chest feels... Don't know if it is anxiety or this darned lingering crud.... Would like to eliminate one or the other. BOTH would be fantastic...... 

You will NOT be helping with the move this week-end. Correct? Time to put on your super organized supervisor's hat..... You still have ways to go to getting any real relief..... 

(I have been doing some pool walking with arm wights.... feels good and will probably go take a class, ust to get some good exercise ideas.....)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Jynx ......... What is "wide wale cord" - is it some kind of corduroy?
> ...


Oohhh Jynx, this is a very time in life, and I really hope that the benefits will outweigh the pain - believe me, that will be the case. My heart is with you & the best thing to do is to remember that you will be able to heal, and your mum will have the care she needs ((((((xoxo))))))


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I found a nice little premmie hat pattern and have already finished two!! I can do them while I watch TV and hopefully make inroads into all the bits and bobs in my stash!!!


That's great, I might do some, when I have finished a few of the other things I want to do :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Yoo Hoo..... Just want you to know I'm back on page 56 and trying to catch up....... Sounds like everyone is in the back to school mode... including my family..... Soooooooo hope that Tammie is continuing to do better and that any troubles around town are far from her.... LOVE the Ashton, and Jake is so handsome......... Nitzi sounds like having a nice break...... I need cool weather..... Love your eagle, Judi and glad that the teeth are done....... Hi Purly..... I am a total wreck.... can't seem to sit still so have not been getting caught up on computer or doing any knitting..... Just wanted to say "Hi".... Missing you all. Hope Susan is having a great trip.... PV - enjoying that chair..... (but I still have neck forward when knitting..... are you able to hold knitting up in air????) OK Back to trying to catch up on e-mails, here and there and everywhere.
> ...


I have also found a way to knit comfortably - in my position, I can even knit with a 3yo cuddled up to me ...... Hahahaha ...... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Still coughing and wearing Tena's. SHOULD have called pulmonologist today, as finished that medication but just decided to have a "lost" day. Will see urologist again Monday, not that she can do a darned thing while I cough and her "dry up" stuff didn't work so I'm not likely to buy any.... But she is funny and maybe we can get a better lan.... We have been exercising and I can control cough for many activities.... but don't like the way chest feels... Don't know if it is anxiety or this darned lingering crud.... Would like to eliminate one or the other. BOTH would be fantastic......
> 
> *You will NOT be helping with the move this week-end. Correct? Time to put on your super organized supervisor's hat..... You still have ways to go to getting any real relief..... *
> 
> (I have been doing some pool walking with arm wights.... feels good and will probably go take a class, ust to get some good exercise ideas.....)


Please note the BOLD sentence .... That is absolutely correct - let other people do the physical work, you organise xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oohhh Jynx, this is a very time in life, and I really hope that the benefits will outweigh the pain - believe me, that will be the case. My heart is with you & the best thing to do is to remember that you will be able to heal, and your mum will have the care she needs ((((((xoxo))))))


I know it will be better for me amd DH.. I *hope* it will be better for mom.. but there is no way it is going to give her what I think she needs,,,, but, she will be happier.... Just hope family doesn't totally trash me in the process... I know mom is going to be hurt... if not handled very diplomatically.... but the truth shows through.. I can't/won't do it and that is not going to be easy to admit or accept..... Still, G and I feel we cannot maintain with so little actual relief from the bros...... too stressful for me..... Just an't wait till it is over and done with...... so I can start forgiving myself, and getting on with all the things I want to do........* whenever* I want.....

I remember when I used to knit with baby on my shoulder.... Helps to keep the shoulders down!!!! I remember giving them DPN's to push in and out to "help" when a little older and showing the "magic button' to make the sewing machine go... (while my foot did the real work....) I'm good in the recliner if I just remember to keep head back.... Easy on the computer... tend to get a little foreard leaning on the needles... just need to chck myself once in awhile..

Should have fixed shoulders on sweater today to take tomorrow.... or fixed printer to print out Ashton... Maybe tomorrow will be another cross stitch day..... No way will I get it finished by Thanksgiving though...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky could you let me know the graft site you were speaking about. This would certainly be handy to keep. Thanks!!


Purly it is called knit on the net.com it is a pretty cool site and easy to use..have fun!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Londy dpns are easy and you need them to do the small circumfrance (i was doing so good but I don't think I spelled that right) of the hat, If I can use them you should do fine, there is a you tube video by verypink if you watch her I am sure you will be able to do it that is how I figured it out with her video...give it a shot I know you can do it good luck

ok well ignore all that as I see that you have finished some already didn't give a thought to doing flat because I wouldn't to much like sewing...   :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Oohhh Jynx, this is a very time in life, and I really hope that the benefits will outweigh the pain - believe me, that will be the case. My heart is with you & the best thing to do is to remember that you will be able to heal, and your mum will have the care she needs ((((((xoxo))))))
> ...


Jynx i sure hope you can get this resolved soon for you peace of mind (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

BINKY... ME TOO....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I much relieved that I found you again. Crazy days here after both our cars were stolen from in front of our house. Then they broke the mirrors on our third car.its old but I like it. I've been getting alarm systems in both cars, stopping at police stations in two cities, communicating with insurance people, trying to get the car towed home rather than hub going to get it half a state away, getting them cleaned and checked for damage. Watching for another theft,trying to get another house. Plus I had a birthday...first since mom died so it wasn't one I wanted to celebrate. I'm calmer now and anxious to catch up on your news. Glad I found you because I saw the red word locked and thought I'd lost you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I much relieved that I found you again. Crazy days here after both our cars were stolen from in front of our house. Then they broke the mirrors on our third car.its old but I like it. I've been getting alarm systems in both cars, stopping at police stations in two cities, communicating with insurance people, trying to get the car towed home rather than hub going to get it half a state away, getting them cleaned and checked for damage. Watching for another theft,trying to get another house. Plus I had a birthday...first since mom died so it wasn't one I wanted to celebrate. I'm calmer now and anxious to catch up on your news. Glad I found you because I saw the red word locked and thought I'd lost you.


What a mess.... and why are you guys being targeted? Is the neighborhood that bad? Bless your heart... I'dbe wanting to move too...... Sorry about the birthday not being much of a celebration.... All the "firsts" will be a little tough.... but try to remember a good celebration or start some new little way of celebrating......

Glad you found us..... Admin has started automatically locking a long thread from us and repeating a bit of it and giving a link to the new one..... Like we are now Connections 4 #5... Next it will be 4 #6It usually happens around 125 pages or so.... I imagine. If you ever can't find it, just do a Search for thread name or find one of us on User List,,,, click on our profile and look at our last posts. Chances are, they will be something we've said here and you can go to that message and find us again...... Hope things are getting back to some sort of normal.... You've had a a rough patch lately and time for a little R&R with your friends and a little knitting therapy...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Two happy gks off to school all bright and early. I started putting the beads on my ashton last night, so getting quite near the end now. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I much relieved that I found you again. Crazy days here after both our cars were stolen from in front of our house. Then they broke the mirrors on our third car.its old but I like it. I've been getting alarm systems in both cars, stopping at police stations in two cities, communicating with insurance people, trying to get the car towed home rather than hub going to get it half a state away, getting them cleaned and checked for damage. Watching for another theft,trying to get another house. Plus I had a birthday...first since mom died so it wasn't one I wanted to celebrate. I'm calmer now and anxious to catch up on your news. Glad I found you because I saw the red word locked and thought I'd lost you.


Sorry you have had such a tough time Polly. Hope things will be a bit calmer now ande you can have a bit of YOU time.
Susan is away at the moment and having a nice break, she will back on Saturday. Four of us met up at the seaside last week and found a lovely wool and fabric shop. Sharons daughter was in the Edinburgh Tattoo. Nitzi is on holiday too. Pearlie is doing way to much house tidying and cleaning. Linky is having do trouble and Binky is trying to get her head around the new home schooling programme. Tammie had not been well but is on the mend. Xiang and Patticake are getting warmer as spring is approaching. Shand and McPasty are coming down to London to join us from the south when we go to a big Knitting and Stitching show and then 8 of us are all meeting up in Edinburgh. I think that just about covers what I can remember, so I'vve probably forgotten loads. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Still coughing and wearing Tena's. SHOULD have called pulmonologist today, as finished that medication but just decided to have a "lost" day. Will see urologist again Monday, not that she can do a darned thing while I cough and her "dry up" stuff didn't work so I'm not likely to buy any.... But she is funny and maybe we can get a better lan.... We have been exercising and I can control cough for many activities.... but don't like the way chest feels... Don't know if it is anxiety or this darned lingering crud.... Would like to eliminate one or the other. BOTH would be fantastic......
> 
> You will NOT be helping with the move this week-end. Correct? Time to put on your super organized supervisor's hat..... You still have ways to go to getting any real relief.....
> 
> (I have been doing some pool walking with arm wights.... feels good and will probably go take a class, ust to get some good exercise ideas.....)


Hi Jynx, I really feel for you at the moment, you are goihg through so much. I hope tht your brothers co-operate and hel[p and not hinder. I used to have broncvhitis and always found tht exercise helped loosen things, so perhaps it is the same for you.
Rest assured I am not getting involved in moving anything. They are having a professional removal firm do that. Saturday morning I will be taking the gks to the sports club where gs has a tennis lesson and Little Madam starts gymnastics. Hopefully I will get some knitting time. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I found a nice little premmie hat pattern and have already finished two!! I can do them while I watch TV and hopefully make inroads into all the bits and bobs in my stash!!!
> ...


No not really. My mum spent all her time knitting cardis for prem babies not long before she passed away and I just thought I would carry it on. She used to take them to the hospital where she had her pacemaker check-ups and the porter would wheel her, with all due ceremony, to the maternity ward so she could hand them over herself!! She loved that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I found a nice little premmie hat pattern and have already finished two!! I can do them while I watch TV and hopefully make inroads into all the bits and bobs in my stash!!!
> ...


Thanks love, that's really kind but I think I'm just going to pin it out on a big towel on the spare room floor! I have some long, skinny knitting needles to use as wires and I already have long pins with big, flowery heads so I'm sure it will work out. When I did it yesterday, it was almost bone dry when I unwrapped it from the towel, I think I need to leave it a bit wetter! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I guess I just need to add a pillow to behind neck. The chair leans me back just a tiny too far to not tip chin down when looking at what I'm doing..... I'll never be without a recliner though.... My back lovs it and I like my feet up.....


I so agree, I swear my end of the recliner sofa is more comfy than my bed!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Two happy gks off to school all bright and early. I started putting the beads on my ashton last night, so getting quite near the end now. How is everyone today? xx


Hello Purple, I am good - have to go to EBay to pay for an item he has purchased, so will BRB xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy, How are you today. I pick up the floor mats from Tescos today, the reference no on the receipt is 207-9376. You can perhaps put that in and see if it comes up. I'm off for a swim now, so perhaps I'll catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy.. Way more than you wanted but these are all my links for baby hats.... There are several that are done on regulare needles and seamed. I like DPN's but also have found a 16" circular works for a lot of things and when I can't decrease any further, I just gather the leftover stitches up tight to close top.....
> 
> greathttp://clickforbabies.org/
> 
> ...


Oh wow, thanks Jynx!! I will check them ALL out as I want some variety........may be busy on this for the rest of the morning!!! XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. Two happy gks off to school all bright and early. I started putting the beads on my ashton last night, so getting quite near the end now. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Hi Xiang, What have you bought on ebay. I'm just off swimming so will have to ctch up with you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Londy.. Way more than you wanted but these are all my links for baby hats.... There are several that are done on regulare needles and seamed. I like DPN's but also have found a 16" circular works for a lot of things and when I can't decrease any further, I just gather the leftover stitches up tight to close top.....
> ...


Well at least it will keep you out of mischief!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I really am going now. Laters everyone xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


DH has just bought himself a toolbag for his bike. Enjoy your swimming, and I will catch you later xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Londy.. Way more than you wanted but these are all my links for baby hats.... There are several that are done on regulare needles and seamed. I like DPN's but also have found a 16" circular works for a lot of things and when I can't decrease any further, I just gather the leftover stitches up tight to close top.....
> ...


Have had a look at all of them Jynx and they are wonderful, although some rather sad items on some of the site - but, neverthless, I will have preemie hats coming out of my ears at this rate, many thanks again, my friend!! X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Hmmmm.....I doubt that!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I much relieved that I found you again. Crazy days here after both our cars were stolen from in front of our house. Then they broke the mirrors on our third car.its old but I like it. I've been getting alarm systems in both cars, stopping at police stations in two cities, communicating with insurance people, trying to get the car towed home rather than hub going to get it half a state away, getting them cleaned and checked for damage. Watching for another theft,trying to get another house. Plus I had a birthday...first since mom died so it wasn't one I wanted to celebrate. I'm calmer now and anxious to catch up on your news. Glad I found you because I saw the red word locked and thought I'd lost you.


Hi Polly, good to see you back, sorry you've been having a rough time but now you are here again, we can at least help distract you for a while!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Two happy gks off to school all bright and early. I started putting the beads on my ashton last night, so getting quite near the end now. How is everyone today? xx


Hurray!! Will you miss it when you've finished it? I wish I had bothered to put some beads on mine but I didn't see any suitable in Worthing. Bet there will be stacks of them at this craft show this afternoon!! I am just off to dampi down and peg it out again, catch you later! Oh, do you need anything from the craft show dear?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. Two happy gks off to school all bright and early. I started putting the beads on my ashton last night, so getting quite near the end now. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Bye Londy, I am off to do more knitting - oh ..... Patty is bring up a 4 pack of interlocking squares & one 9 pack of "naughty & crosses" interlocking mats to use for my blocking (& for the kids when they come to stay :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I like the sound of Naughty and Crosses!!!! splutter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lifeline, thank you so much for the very useful info, all the way along, with this Ashton!! For better of worse, here it is , laid out in the corner of my so-called spare-room but which, for the moment DH is using while his leg is so tender, hence I had to do it so it wouldn't be in his way!! I really think this is going to work now!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


***naughts*** hahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, thank you so much for the very useful info, all the way along, with this Ashton!! For better of worse, here it is , laid out in the corner of my so-called spare-room but which, for the moment DH is using while his leg is so tender, hence I had to do it so it wouldn't be in his way!! I really think this is going to work now!


That looks really good, well done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lifeline, thank you so much for the very useful info, all the way along, with this Ashton!! For better of worse, here it is , laid out in the corner of my so-called spare-room but which, for the moment DH is using while his leg is so tender, hence I had to do it so it wouldn't be in his way!! I really think this is going to work now!
> ...


Thanks dear, I have this thing about pushing myself to try all the things I think I can't do, even though I don't have much use for them! Hence the ABSJ and this. However, I will give it to my elderly (96) friend, who lives in a care home, to keep the chill out - but I'll have it back when she's gone, LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Might try socks next - or I might not!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from Erie Pa. Up early as many things need to go on today. DH to see doctor, Daisy to see vet 45 mins after DH's appt., then to eye glass place to fix a pair of glasses, to the bank and to the store for needed supplies for cleaning. Think this should take a xouple hours. Went to Tuesdy Morning store yesterday as they advertised some knitting items for sale. I got 3 odd sized large needles for $1.99 and 12 fancy beaded markers for .99 cents and a beautiful Rosewood circular needle for $9.00 Thought I did quite well. Son asked for some winter scarfs and I intend to make them on the large needle, so it goes faster. My SIL is taking me to a unique lys next Wednesday. They not only sell yarn etc. they have classes in all types of jewelry making and one section of store is nothing but jewelry and unique craft items to buy. They also have coffee so they invite folks to sit and chat. I wish I had found them sooner. I'll try to take some pictures to put up, if they don't mind.

Hi Polly so happy to see you back, but so sorry for all your troubles. I hope you find a new house to live in and get out of the area you are in now. It sounds as if you and DH are being targeted. Hopefully with security items on cars nothing untold will happen again. Happy belated birthday to you. Hope next year you can celebrate. Have you been knitting anything? I know it helps to reduce my stress and of course being here with all the wonderful ladies. They can always brighten a day.

Jynx hope your situation with Mom and brothers get resolved quickly for your sake and your Mom's. Its easy to say don't feel guilty and lots harder to do, but you are tying to do what is right for you and hubby and your Mom. We are all in your corner and will try our best to be there for you.

Londy did you fold your shawl in half when you blocked it. You did a very good job of it. Love the color of your shawl.How lovely of you to keep your Mom's spirit alive through continuing to knit for the babies. Know this would make her happy. Jynx sure has a lot of premie patternsfor you to try. Have fun dear.

Hello Xiang, so nice of Patty to bring the pads for your blocking of items. I too like the name naughty. Very cute. You have so many projects going, you are a beautiful knitter and fast. Has your new yarn arrived yet. Need to go to site to check it out.

Binky thanks so much for graph site. I am saving it. How are things with you. Are you and Linky feeling any better. I know the new school year has you busy learning a new set up for school. Try and take a breather now and then.

Lifeline sounds like first day of school went well, but tiring. Hope you have a very successful new school year. Have been busy with all types of errands and such. Getting house ready for close up. Since it takes DH and I three times as long to do anything, we started early so no rushing involved. Hate to rush for anything.lol Take care, hope to chat soon.

Hello Purple, glad you will spend Saturday with GKs and be out of the house for moving men. Sounds like your shawl is almost complete. What type of beading did you put on it??Please tell Susan am glad she is feeling well and enjoying her time away. Miss her. 

Hope Tammie and Sharon are on the mend. Healing gentle hugs sent their way.

Well off I go to run about like a crazy lady. Everyone have a wonderful day with love and rainbows surrounding you. Purlyxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Socks will be real handy in your climate - they are much warmer than the shop socks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:13 am EDT and 21'C (70'F) and 90% humidity. Hot, sticky sunny day again.
I finished my cot'n corn shrug. Just have to finish the cardi with the blue spider motifs, then I can do socks. The days are still summer, but the nights are getting cool.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy....great looking shawl...and yes, there are a few sad items. I don't do those... but know they must be most appreciated by those in need..... I am so behind on my Purple hats..... Guess I know what my football game projects sould be.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nitzi..... NICE.... it looks really cushy.......


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm off again. I have an order from a friend of my mum to make a sweater with "pointy fronts"??? Now I have to look up patterns and see if I can figure out what she meant!And the ends of my Ashton are still curling. Can't I just iron them? My shawl is acrylic.
I also noticed a pile of popcorn under the coffee table, so going to dig out the little vacuum to fix that.
And I haven't had a tea yet.
And I have over a hundred emails to clear out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm up early to see if I can fix printer to take a pattern with me today.... Thought I would get a couple of the Dr. calls made and just let them leave messages on phone. I don't have a day to sit around and wait for return calls till next week........


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nitzi..... NICE.... it looks really cushy.......


HI Jinx
It was a simple 2 line pattern but I tinked and frogged a lot. Just what I needed over tank tops.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm up early to see if I can fix printer to take a pattern with me today.... Thought I would get a couple of the Dr. calls made and just let them leave messages on phone. I don't have a day to sit around and wait for return calls till next week........


Hope you are making time for you.
If you can't get the printer to cooperate, Walmart has some simple ones for around $30 up here. Threaten to replace it, they usually work then.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is a great printer/scanner/do it all.... I think operator error in loading the ink last time... DUH... moment... I don't have to keep running up and down stairs to check.... TAKE COMPUTER UP WITH ME!!!!!! I could also switch to the one down here but I know his color ink is dried up and I can't send to his remotely........(Bet he doesn't realize that with his new laptop..... Guess we will be going back to microCenter for a new printer after all... But, you are right..... sometimes cheaper to just start over......... 
Aren't you supposed to be in Toronto....learning great things and sneaking in a little R&R?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is a great printer/scanner/do it all.... I think operator error in loading the ink last time... DUH... moment... I don't have to keep running up and down stairs to check.... TAKE COMPUTER UP WITH ME!!!!!! I could also switch to the one down here but I know his color ink is dried up and I can't send to his remotely........(Bet he doesn't realize that with his new laptop..... Guess we will be going back to microCenter for a new printer after all... But, you are right..... sometimes cheaper to just start over.........
> Aren't you supposed to be in Toronto....learning great things and sneaking in a little R&R?


3rd week of September I'll be in Toronto. These two weeks are my time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oops, Dreamweaver gone.
I'm signing off too. The popcorn is still sitting there. I'm going to have to vacuum it myself.
Talk to you later


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dear Purly!! It must have taken you ages to type that lot but thank you so much for taking the trouble, I'm sure Ispeak for the rest of us when I say we really appreciate it!! Good luck with your cleaning, it seems no time at all since you came back from Fl?! I've seen a few posts elsewhere on KP where they mention Tuesday Morning, so now I know what they are talking about!! Thanks for the love and good wishes dear, sending the same back to you!! Oh, and by the way, yes, on Lifelines advice, I blocked my Ashton folded in two and it's working a treat!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm off again. I have an order from a friend of my mum to make a sweater with "pointy fronts"??? Now I have to look up patterns and see if I can figure out what she meant!And the ends of my Ashton are still curling. Can't I just iron them? My shawl is acrylic.
> I also noticed a pile of popcorn under the coffee table, so going to dig out the little vacuum to fix that.
> And I haven't had a tea yet.
> And I have over a hundred emails to clear out.


There was a picture of one of those in the Picture section on here today...hang on.....http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107783-1.html
There you go!! Please don't irion your acrylic Ashton, it will go all sad and floppy. Have you tried a littlee bit of steam?Mind you, I have no other helpful suggestions but Lifeline might, sorry!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:13 am EDT and 21'C (70'F) and 90% humidity. Hot, sticky sunny day again.
> I finished my cot'n corn shrug. Just have to finish the cardi with the blue spider motifs, then I can do socks. The days are still summer, but the nights are getting cool.


Ooh, that's lovely, crochet or knit?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. Two happy gks off to school all bright and early. I started putting the beads on my ashton last night, so getting quite near the end now. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Yes, probably erverything, but I'm saving myself for Ally Pally. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good ervening from sunny Surrey. It's been another warm day. Went for a swim this morning, manged to do a bit. Collected my play mats (for shawl blocking) from the shop, collected the gks from school now they want to use my play mats - NO WAY. I am going out to the Natural History Meeting tonight while the family start to panic about moving into their house on Saturday.
How is everyone today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:13 am EDT and 21'C (70'F) and 90% humidity. Hot, sticky sunny day again.
> I finished my cot'n corn shrug. Just have to finish the cardi with the blue spider motifs, then I can do socks. The days are still summer, but the nights are getting cool.


Your shrug is lovely. Our days and nights are a bit like yours just now, although dy time isn't quite sticky, it's more hot but not unbearable...just how i like it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to get ready to go out. Hope to pop in later,if I'm not too late back. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Going to get ready to go out. Hope to pop in later,if I'm not too late back. Lots of love and hugs. xx


Hve a fun evening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Going to get ready to go out. Hope to pop in later,if I'm not too late back. Lots of love and hugs. xx
> ...


Will do. Talk on the islands of Shetland. How was your day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Ooooh that sounds interesting. Another good day. The children were showing their true colours today...but still a nice class...can live with the little pickles.

hve been ordering new battery and charger for laptop as mine appears to have died...well the chrger has...battery stays charged for about 20mins


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good ervening from sunny Surrey. It's been another warm day. Went for a swim this morning, manged to do a bit. Collected my play mats (for shawl blocking) from the shop, collected the gks from school now they want to use my play mats - NO WAY. I am going out to the Natural History Meeting tonight while the family start to panic about moving into their house on Saturday.
> How is everyone today?


I'm fine thank you dear. Had a nice afternoon withmy friend at Bluewater, it was tiny compared to AP but not bad. I bought some royal blue to knit Jakes Ben 10 sweater and a couple of odd bits for baby hats (I've got the bug now!) Like you though, I am saving myself for AP!! Glad you got your play mats, have fun playing on them but you must share!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello girls, at last I have found you again. I really must keep up with you all. Been missing you. I have my train tickets for Ally Pally Yay!!!!!! Getting seriously excited!!!! McPasty L ove & cuddles, the whole thing to everyone! Do you all know what I mean? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Glad the kids are good. My battery only works for 20 mins too so I just stay plugged into the mains. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good ervening from sunny Surrey. It's been another warm day. Went for a swim this morning, manged to do a bit. Collected my play mats (for shawl blocking) from the shop, collected the gks from school now they want to use my play mats - NO WAY. I am going out to the Natural History Meeting tonight while the family start to panic about moving into their house on Saturday.
> ...


Glad you enjoyed Bluewater., like the sound of the Ben 10 jumper. GS wants me to make him a camoflage one for birdwatching. Definitely NOT going to shsre my playmats,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello girls, at last I have found you again. I really must keep up with you all. Been missing you. I have my train tickets for Ally Pally Yay!!!!!! Getting seriously excited!!!! McPasty L ove & cuddles, the whole thing to everyone! Do you all know what I mean? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Cos we know what you mean!!! Really looking forward to Ally Pally too. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello girls, at last I have found you again. I really must keep up with you all. Been missing you. I have my train tickets for Ally Pally Yay!!!!!! Getting seriously excited!!!! McPasty L ove & cuddles, the whole thing to everyone! Do you all know what I mean? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Yes love, we know what you mean!!!....and the whole blooming lot right back to you, so good to see you on here, I miss you my bosom buddy!!! See you at Ally Pally!!!! By the way, can you find your way across London without help.....? XXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > Hello girls, at last I have found you again. I really must keep up with you all. Been missing you. I have my train tickets for Ally Pally Yay!!!!!! Getting seriously excited!!!! McPasty L ove & cuddles, the whole thing to everyone! Do you all know what I mean? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Shes coming with me on the coach!!

Or did you mean from Kings Cross to Waterloo. She told me she could when I spoke to her. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > nanabanana said:
> ...


Yes, I meant KC to W'loo but was only joking cos I went to keep her company before!! Looks like I will be driving :thumbdown: with my 'friend' as in previous years!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


If your friend hasn't got her ticket yet she could make up the 4th person for the mini group ticket?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now. Good night, afternoon, morning, evening all my lovely friends. Lots of love and hugs xx

ps Had a text from Susan that said "Another hot and fab day. Chilled out at the avon side. It feels so good." Isn't that great that she is having such a good time. It sounds like just what she needs.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good ervening from sunny Surrey. It's been another warm day. Went for a swim this morning, manged to do a bit. Collected my play mats (for shawl blocking) from the shop, collected the gks from school now they want to use my play mats - NO WAY. I am going out to the Natural History Meeting tonight while the family start to panic about moving into their house on Saturday.
> How is everyone today?


I have a couple of sets of them arriving today - one set is plain & the other is "naughts & crosses"


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now. Good night, afternoon, morning, evening all my lovely friends. Lots of love and hugs xx
> 
> ps Had a text from Susan that said "Another hot and fab day. Chilled out at the avon side. It feels so good." Isn't that great that she is having such a good time. It sounds like just what she needs.


Hi & bye Purple xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Nitzi the shrug looks great, just right for cooller summer/autumn days


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad to hear that Susan is having a good trip and *feeling* good...... I actually started a little triangular neck scarf today..... I think my lace yarn choice is going to make it a little too small..... but we'll see......

Have spent 2 days calling Dr.s and getting nowhere with questions unanswered calls not returned, scripts called in for I don't know what..... I'll have to make them all over again.... maybe Monday... after I come back from an appointment... When I inquired on mom's bloodwork...(since no one ever called) I discovered she is NOT anemic. BUT she has low kidney function and he wants her to see a nephrologist. I have no idea how serious, but really,,,,, were they sending me a telepathic message.? I'm not too impressed with follow-up...........

Oh dear, my coughing has woken the sleeping bear and he has just come out to chastise me. . I told him I was just trying to figure out what to drink to calm the beast before running and laying down real quick. His suggestion is a pillow over my head...... Guess that means I'd better get to bed....... Full day with mom tomorrow anyway so I best get some rest..... Catch you on the flip flop.... Congrats to all who have survived the first week of school......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Happy gks off to school. Panicking parents as they are working with fingers crossed today for the completion on their house. Mr P and I trying to sort out what's ours and what's theirs! How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to bed now. Good night, afternoon, morning, evening all my lovely friends. Lots of love and hugs xx
> ...


Ooops looks like I missed you again. Perhaps next week when things are quieter here I can gwt round to skyping you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad to hear that Susan is having a good trip and *feeling* good...... I actually started a little triangular neck scarf today..... I think my lace yarn choice is going to make it a little too small..... but we'll see......
> 
> Have spent 2 days calling Dr.s and getting nowhere with questions unanswered calls not returned, scripts called in for I don't know what..... I'll have to make them all over again.... maybe Monday... after I come back from an appointment... When I inquired on mom's bloodwork...(since no one ever called) I discovered she is NOT anemic. BUT she has low kidney function and he wants her to see a nephrologist. I have no idea how serious, but really,,,,, were they sending me a telepathic message.? I'm not too impressed with follow-up...........
> 
> Oh dear, my coughing has woken the sleeping bear and he has just come out to chastise me. . I told him I was just trying to figure out what to drink to calm the beast before running and laying down real quick. His suggestion is a pillow over my head...... Guess that means I'd better get to bed....... Full day with mom tomorrow anyway so I best get some rest..... Catch you on the flip flop.... Congrats to all who have survived the first week of school......


Hi Jynx,
I feel your frustration. It's so maddening when things dont happen when you've taken all that time sorting them out. Glad you've started some knitting, it will do you good. Hope you can get some results with mum. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to try and do some sorting out, then collect gks from school, by which time I hope parents will have stopped panicking and will be the owners of a new house. I hope to pop back sometime today. Have a good day everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Great idea love but she will have bought her ticket online months ago!!! I'm going to buy mine online, you still save quite a bit!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Happy gks off to school. Panicking parents as they are working with fingers crossed today for the completion on their house. Mr P and I trying to sort out what's ours and what's theirs! How is everyone today? xx


Keeping my fingers crossed for the imminent departute of the family - without too many of your belongings (accidently, of course!!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. Happy gks off to school. Panicking parents as they are working with fingers crossed today for the completion on their house. Mr P and I trying to sort out what's ours and what's theirs! How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Thanks, had a phone call from DD - COMPLETION COMLETE!!!!!
Now it'll be all panic to get everything moved over the week-end. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:54 am EDT and 22'C (72'F) and slightly overcast. They are calling for rain and thunder. 
Sounds like it is a quiet morning today. Everyone off doing something.
I'm falling in love with this commission I'm doing for my mum's friend. I've always hated boucle yarn because you cant' frog it, but I love the effect of the brown and black colours. I may have to get some more of this stuff.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yay!!!
Would there be a problem if some things got left to the following weekend. Most of what they need is at your place, isn't it? Might take some of panic out of the situation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Nitzi the shrug looks great, just right for cooller summer/autumn days


Thanks Xiang.
It's just what I need for wearing over my tank tops.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello girls, at last I have found you again. I really must keep up with you all. Been missing you. I have my train tickets for Ally Pally Yay!!!!!! Getting seriously excited!!!! McPasty L ove & cuddles, the whole thing to everyone! Do you all know what I mean? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hello long last McPasty. I'm glad that you'll be meeting up with the gang again.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I reckon I will manage across London, with your help last time it seems ok, can't wait to see you all again, will be such fun!! Missed you too. Annxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Breathe!!! and work on the important stuff clothes, beds, something to sit on, and dishes then slow the pace down and work on everything else at a more relaxed pace, the little stuff can be done whenever, happy reclaiming your house Purple hope it all goes smoothly however they decide to work :roll: :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Why did I know this was going to be your response to this!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

it's way too late for me to do catch up now. I did come on briefly on Monday, but I was so tired I went to bed instead. I woke up at 2 o'clock next afternoon.I have practically slept ever since. I haven't known whether it was night or day. This morning I made it to the doctor and I have antibiotics. I am so tired I am going back to bed. I hadn't eaten since Monday morning though I have drunk a lot. I had to make up for soaking the bed with sweats. Doctor made me eat a banana before I could take the anti-biotic. Hopefully I'll have my brain on soon and will get back to you. Goodnight all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


He-he-he! Have you all been reading my mail??!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's way too late for me to do catch up now. I did come on briefly on Monday, but I was so tired I went to bed instead. I woke up at 2 o'clock next afternoon.I have practically slept ever since. I haven't known whether it was night or day. This morning I made it to the doctor and I have antibiotics. I am so tired I am going back to bed. I hadn't eaten since Monday morning though I have drunk a lot. I had to make up for soaking the bed with sweats. Doctor made me eat a banana before I could take the anti-biotic. Hopefully I'll have my brain on soon and will get back to you. Goodnight all.


Oh sweetie, can't have my Saxy so poorly!!! Please, please get better soon and do as the doc tells you!! Gentle hug coming your way!XXX


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's way too late for me to do catch up now. I did come on briefly on Monday, but I was so tired I went to bed instead. I woke up at 2 o'clock next afternoon.I have practically slept ever since. I haven't known whether it was night or day. This morning I made it to the doctor and I have antibiotics. I am so tired I am going back to bed. I hadn't eaten since Monday morning though I have drunk a lot. I had to make up for soaking the bed with sweats. Doctor made me eat a banana before I could take the anti-biotic. Hopefully I'll have my brain on soon and will get back to you. Goodnight all.


Oooh!!! That sounds like a bad dose of wht ever you have. Take good cre of your self and get better soon. I'm a big believer in sleep having great healing powers. If you need to sleep- sleep.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's way too late for me to do catch up now. I did come on briefly on Monday, but I was so tired I went to bed instead. I woke up at 2 o'clock next afternoon.I have practically slept ever since. I haven't known whether it was night or day. This morning I made it to the doctor and I have antibiotics. I am so tired I am going back to bed. I hadn't eaten since Monday morning though I have drunk a lot. I had to make up for soaking the bed with sweats. Doctor made me eat a banana before I could take the anti-biotic. Hopefully I'll have my brain on soon and will get back to you. Goodnight all.


Wondered where you had got too - sorry to hear you have been so I'll, but also glad you are on the mend (however slowly) - just take it easy for a while


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!


Wow, wow and treble wow. The shawl looks fantastic and the hats are very cute. You have been so busy. I haven't seen my knttig today! Tell DH he makes a lovely model. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!


Londy your Ashton looks wonderful. I'm so glad the idea to double it worked.

I love the hats. You have been busy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Evening Purple. I saw the house is going through. I hope the next couple of days go well and that the GKs are settled in nicely on Sunday evening so they are ready to be back to school on Monday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Two very tired and excited gks collected from school. Most of the toys packed including the tiny fox that gs cant possibly go to bed without - luckily I had labelled all the bags so found it quite easily. Had a lovely lazy dinner in the garden while DD and SIL went to see the new house. By the time they returned gks wer showered and ready for bed.

HaD TExt from Susan she has been to Banbury today as well as having a cream tea by the river in Stratford on Avon. They will be home tomorrow. She has had brilliant weather for her break, I hope it has done then both good.

Saxy sorry you are poorly, do get better soon and get lots of rest. You have been very busy over the summer. Sending you healing hugs.

I'm off to bed soon as we have an early start in the morning. I hope to pop in at some point tomorrow, but if I dont I'll catch up on Sunday.

Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Evening Purple. I saw the house is going through. I hope the next couple of days go well and that the GKs are settled in nicely on Sunday evening so they are ready to be back to school on Monday.


Hi Rebecca and thanks. All very excited. Removal men arrive at 8.30 tomorrow morning. How was your first week back? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Purple. I saw the house is going through. I hope the next couple of days go well and that the GKs are settled in nicely on Sunday evening so they are ready to be back to school on Monday.
> ...


Hi. That sounds like an early start for a Saturdy...but it makes sense.

The first week has been good thanks. The clss is rather a nice one...they tried to see how far they could push the bounderies yesterday... they obviously decided it wasn't worth it today as they were lovely and clm...next week will be their first full week so we shall see what I'm saying this time next Friday


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!


I'm being very lazy and not looking myself, but are all those lovely hat ptterns in the list feom Jynx?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Little Madam enjoyed her first 3 days of Big school, but she was very tired tonight. I'm off now got to get an early night. Have a good week end and love to Marshmallow. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hve a good night... and I hope tomorrow goes well for all concerned. Will probably chat next week some time.

The children in our class were very tired too. I would love to here her chatter about school.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thanks and night night. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!
> ...


Well I found the basic pattern in that list but have been making the designs up as I go along, it's lovely to be able to knit while I watch TV and produce something so cute! Thanks again for the idea of folding the shawl, I really don't know how else I would have done it. My friend suggested pegging the back neck edge on the line and putting a peg on each of the points to weight it down, so glad I didn't have to resort to that!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

S


SaxonLady said:


> it's way too late for me to do catch up now. I did come on briefly on Monday, but I was so tired I went to bed instead. I woke up at 2 o'clock next afternoon.I have practically slept ever since. I haven't known whether it was night or day. This morning I made it to the doctor and I have antibiotics. I am so tired I am going back to bed. I hadn't eaten since Monday morning though I have drunk a lot. I had to make up for soaking the bed with sweats. Doctor made me eat a banana before I could take the anti-biotic. Hopefully I'll have my brain on soon and will get back to you. Goodnight all.


So sorry you are so sick....... Best thing you can do is sleep and rest. Hope you don't have to eat a banana at each pill.... I've just picked up a new antibiotic.... not that I think I have an infection...... and I can't take my regular pills or have any dairy within 2 hours of taking twice a day and I'm supposed to stay out of the sun........ Good thing I read it... cause no one said anything...... I hope you are just getting over a bout of flu.... and will be back on your feet soon..... Maybe this was a strong hint taht you are doing too much and wearing yourself down?????/ Just sayin'


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!


No grass growing under your feet...... The Ashton is wonderful and I would prefer to have a large one..... The hats are so cute and all different.... That always makes it more fun for me.... I've started a little scarf.... rethinking the yarn I wanted to use for the Ashton.... It is lace weight but 33% wool and 67% viscose and I'm wondering if it will block well.... I [bthink[/]b it would be OK...I'm also going to haveto do some conversions and see if it is enough yardage........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like everyone is in for a full week-end..... I'll not drive you u the wall with details..... Suffice it to say that we did not get mom's hair done.... Ended up having to rush over to rescue her from horrid death dreams, afraid to get out of bed (took me about 10 minutes to get there and house cleaner had already called me to say she had found mom in bed, very scared.....) Brought her here, did a little talking, ending up at Dr's with DH in tow as well. I have also made appointment with nephrologist in about 5 weeks. She watched TV here while we ran were gone for a little over an hour. We checked on some things she told us....... sounding so right and so not true. I can tell she has not eaten in 3 days (told Dr. she was on a liquid diet)... she agreed to take a memory medication. She DId hear him say she should not drive or live alone because when I was making out grocery list for her, I mention ed getting bread.... "Why" For your breakfast toast. "Oh, I'm not supposed to live alone"..... We made ligt of it but we have had dinner, watched a race, she is lying on couch and I don't think has any plans to go home tomight........ Good thing we had decided not to go to football game!!!!!! So...... "What now folks?" She even brought knitting..... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!


these are so cute Londy I can't believe you have made 5 already wasn't it just yesterday you wanted the patterns :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hi! my name is Lisa and I have a really bad yarn addiction I went to the store before sewing circle and I left with enough yarn to make 6 more baby blankets, I have a really serious problem.....lol...hehehehe

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend Saxy get better soon I thought you were missing

Love and hugs

Binky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all ... it is storming here or bas been for a few hours.
Went to doc yesterday and he put me on new meds for heart rate being so fast ... they did bloodwork , i think they took enough of it to clone me a few times over ...lol
I go to hospital wednesday and get hooked up on the 24 hr. Monitor to see if they can figure out why my heart is so out of whack :/

Went to sewing circle with the yarn addict (that the kettle calling the pot black haha) and finished my first teapot block ... gotta get online on the computer tomorrow and post pic cod ya'll ....am on the nook now....its sloooooooow lol
!
Much much love everyone !!!.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!


I hope you are blowing your own trumpet all over the place - the shawl is beautiful & all of the little hats are gorgeous ...... xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!
> ...


just go for it Jynx, I think you will be very happy with it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hi! my name is Lisa and I have a really bad yarn addiction I went to the store before sewing circle and I left with enough yarn to make 6 more baby blankets, I have a really serious problem.....lol...hehehehe
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend Saxy get better soon I thought you were missing
> 
> ...


Welcolm to YAA. You will be given the 10 steps on how to continue in this way, without sending yourself to the poor house :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all ... it is storming here or bas been for a few hours.
> Went to doc yesterday and he put me on new meds for heart rate being so fast ... they did bloodwork , i think they took enough of it to clone me a few times over ...lol
> I go to hospital wednesday and get hooked up on the 24 hr. Monitor to see if they can figure out why my heart is so out of whack :/
> 
> ...


I was going to ask what a "Nook" is, but I looked it up :roll: :roll: Are you reasonably happy with it?

I am waiting *REALLY* patiently for the date to arrive so I can get my new phone ......... *I WANT IT NOW* :? :? :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all ... it is storming here or bas been for a few hours.
> ...


Hi Xiang, I don't have a nook but I have a kindle which is like a nook (I think!) Mine is very basic and although I am suposed to be able to go on forums and such like with it I haven't as it does appear fiddly. I have been looking at the new Kindle fire HD which is coming out in October and considering that as a poor man's ipad (which is what I really fancy). I use my kindle for knitting patterns, but you have to enlarge them and then scroll the page across so not very satisfactory.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, no-one is in ATM  I am missing everyone.

Patty & I have been very busy over the last two days, going through lots of boxes, and now I am vvvveeeeeerrrrrryyyyyyyyy tired, but we have almost finished :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am now going to watch some tv & do some more knitting. Bye all, enjoy your day ..... And Purple ...... please make sure you are only organising everyone & not doing any of the work xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am here, but not for too long

What boxes are you going through? if that isn't too nosey!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like everyone is in for a full week-end..... I'll not drive you u the wall with details..... Suffice it to say that we did not get mom's hair done.... Ended up having to rush over to rescue her from horrid death dreams, afraid to get out of bed (took me about 10 minutes to get there and house cleaner had already called me to say she had found mom in bed, very scared.....) Brought her here, did a little talking, ending up at Dr's with DH in tow as well. I have also made appointment with nephrologist in about 5 weeks. She watched TV here while we ran were gone for a little over an hour. We checked on some things she told us....... sounding so right and so not true. I can tell she has not eaten in 3 days (told Dr. she was on a liquid diet)... she agreed to take a memory medication. She DId hear him say she should not drive or live alone because when I was making out grocery list for her, I mention ed getting bread.... "Why" For your breakfast toast. "Oh, I'm not supposed to live alone"..... We made ligt of it but we have had dinner, watched a race, she is lying on couch and I don't think has any plans to go home tomight........ Good thing we had decided not to go to football game!!!!!! So...... "What now folks?" She even brought knitting..... maybe tomorrow.


Oh Jynx, just when you thought things were getting a bit better, I'm so sorry hon. Can't offer prctical advice but I am thinking of you and wishing you nothing but peace and love!! XXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! my name is Lisa and I have a really bad yarn addiction I went to the store before sewing circle and I left with enough yarn to make 6 more baby blankets, I have a really serious problem.....lol...hehehehe
> ...


....and when you find the answers, will you tell the rest of us poor souls please?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!
> ...


Yes!! I can do them while I watch TV (I must watch too much!!) They take about 45 minutes each and are totally addictive!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all ... it is storming here or bas been for a few hours.
> Went to doc yesterday and he put me on new meds for heart rate being so fast ... they did bloodwork , i think they took enough of it to clone me a few times over ...lol
> I go to hospital wednesday and get hooked up on the 24 hr. Monitor to see if they can figure out why my heart is so out of whack :/
> 
> ...


HI Angela, nice to see you on here and hope you are feeling a little better now? Looking forward to seeing your teapot!!! XXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am here, but not for too long
> 
> What boxes are you going through? if that isn't too nosey!!!


Hi, how are you? We have just been sorting out some stuff of our dad's! & throwing out lots of stuff & deciding where other stuff needs to go


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!
> ...


Thanks Judi, they are really addictive but I just read that pink and blue make the tiny sick babies look worse so I should stick to white! Is that true, in your experience?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Yes the tiny Premmies usually have a really bad colour, until they start getting closer to their correct birth date, their systems are not ready to work in the outside world yet, so they are very dark, but not a nice dark colour


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


My DD's would probably get more benefits from the answers, more than what I would :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


If you are going to use it for reading I absolutely love it, I haven't tried it wth a pattern but I can enlarge the fonts and it would be really easy to see, I gave Angie the nook when she had her shoulder surgery so she could still read without having to hold a heavy book, and her DS has been using it, he even got the nook app for his Ipad so he now has them on that....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

well, I've been awake now for over six hours! Whatever this is it is certainly NOT flu! This is the fifth day and I stilll want to be in bed (I'm up because bed gets uncomfortable after a while - even mine)I've been thinking straight for about 26 hours, but don't ask me any questions. I don't even care. Occasionally I pick up my knitting and do a couple of rows, but it gets boring (OMG did I say that!) NOW you can see how ill I am. This isn't exhaustion, but I certainly caught the virus because I was exhausted. So, goodnight again dear friends.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW you've done 20 PAGES SINCE i WAS ON......I'm back and longing to talk tomy friends, but I need to try and help with the emptying of the van....Ca anybody give me an idea of what's happened in the last 5 days please......I still love you all....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I shall make a move because I have to help hahahahaha...I've sat in the car for 4 and a half hours and I'm worn out!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have had a wonderful break. The weather has been fantastic. We spent a lot of time in Stratford upon Avon, had lots of food and ice cream. We were so tired at evening time that we just went in the van climbed into bed and were there until the next morning. I feel as though I've been given a new lease of life. We even have a little suntan. It can't be bad can it? I've just checked my diary, and the next time I'm away is 4 weeks time, on a dancing weekend to Carlisle...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It doesn't take long to be back to normal does it? The pilot light on the gas central heating has gone out. AND it won't behave itself so I've got no hot water....DH has got it in bits....Screws here and there...Fire surround in the middle of the room....hoover out, I can see up the chimney!!!! Oh how I've missed home NOT..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The torque wrench is out now, plus the screwdrivers. It's a S*D.....We'll probably blow up tonight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope you get something sorted soon. And that it doesn't take too big a toll on you.
> ...


JYNX.....I'm sending you a great bag hug my love...You sound so down. DON'T even think for one minute that you have anything to be guilty for. You can't possibly do any more than you have. Please try and settle yourself. I think you're like this because you're not used to having time on your hands love. You NEED time for you!!!! put all thoughts of guilt out of your mind and talk to us all any time.....xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I much relieved that I found you again. Crazy days here after both our cars were stolen from in front of our house. Then they broke the mirrors on our third car.its old but I like it. I've been getting alarm systems in both cars, stopping at police stations in two cities, communicating with insurance people, trying to get the car towed home rather than hub going to get it half a state away, getting them cleaned and checked for damage. Watching for another theft,trying to get another house. Plus I had a birthday...first since mom died so it wasn't one I wanted to celebrate. I'm calmer now and anxious to catch up on your news. Glad I found you because I saw the red word locked and thought I'd lost you.


You will never loose us jolly!!!!!!! Having 1 car pinched is bad luck, and having 2 pinched is a b#####. but Lordy, 3 cars????? what you doing up there girl????? Try not to be upset. they are only metal!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, thank you so much for the very useful info, all the way along, with this Ashton!! For better of worse, here it is , laid out in the corner of my so-called spare-room but which, for the moment DH is using while his leg is so tender, hence I had to do it so it wouldn't be in his way!! I really think this is going to work now!


Lndy, go to the top of the class. It looks lovely, and well done you. I couldn't have done that for love nor money....I'm chuffed for you. x :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

YEA;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; we have the water heating......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Susan, you're back!! We've missed you so much but Purple has been keeping us up to date on your holiday, sounds like you had a brilliant time and it's given you a new lease of life - hope it did the same for DH!! Glad the shawl is finished, I'm sick of it now!!! XXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> YEA;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; we have the water heating......


That's good, don't think you'll need the central heating yet! We had 27 degrees today - phew!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's way too late for me to do catch up now. I did come on briefly on Monday, but I was so tired I went to bed instead. I woke up at 2 o'clock next afternoon.I have practically slept ever since. I haven't known whether it was night or day. This morning I made it to the doctor and I have antibiotics. I am so tired I am going back to bed. I hadn't eaten since Monday morning though I have drunk a lot. I had to make up for soaking the bed with sweats. Doctor made me eat a banana before I could take the anti-biotic. Hopefully I'll have my brain on soon and will get back to you. Goodnight all.


Oh Saxy..What on earth's the matter with you? Get your Thyroid checked out girl....It's doing me good.... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!


These are great Londy, really great. Your shawl is so beautiful and much larger than I thought. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like everyone is in for a full week-end..... I'll not drive you u the wall with details..... Suffice it to say that we did not get mom's hair done.... Ended up having to rush over to rescue her from horrid death dreams, afraid to get out of bed (took me about 10 minutes to get there and house cleaner had already called me to say she had found mom in bed, very scared.....) Brought her here, did a little talking, ending up at Dr's with DH in tow as well. I have also made appointment with nephrologist in about 5 weeks. She watched TV here while we ran were gone for a little over an hour. We checked on some things she told us....... sounding so right and so not true. I can tell she has not eaten in 3 days (told Dr. she was on a liquid diet)... she agreed to take a memory medication. She DId hear him say she should not drive or live alone because when I was making out grocery list for her, I mention ed getting bread.... "Why" For your breakfast toast. "Oh, I'm not supposed to live alone"..... We made ligt of it but we have had dinner, watched a race, she is lying on couch and I don't think has any plans to go home tomight........ Good thing we had decided not to go to football game!!!!!! So...... "What now folks?" She even brought knitting..... maybe tomorrow.


hahahahaha...I know I shouldn't but I did laugh when you said she'd brought her knitting....hahahaha.....I think she'a gone to yours for a little holiday....She's think "if mohammed won't go to the mountain, then the mountain will go to mohammed.....What do you think? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all ... it is storming here or bas been for a few hours.
> Went to doc yesterday and he put me on new meds for heart rate being so fast ... they did bloodwork , i think they took enough of it to clone me a few times over ...lol
> I go to hospital wednesday and get hooked up on the 24 hr. Monitor to see if they can figure out why my heart is so out of whack :/
> 
> ...


You take care bonny lass. What's all this about your heart? :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok, no-one is in ATM  I am missing everyone.
> 
> Patty & I have been very busy over the last two days, going through lots of boxes, and now I am vvvveeeeeerrrrrryyyyyyyyy tired, but we have almost finished :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am now going to watch some tv & do some more knitting. Bye all, enjoy your day ..... And Purple ...... please make sure you are only organising everyone & not doing any of the work xoxo


Have you got Anne staying with you? I bet you two have some fun... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


In some countries if you knit white for babies it means death! Like we wouldn't dream of knitting black for a baby. We used to send baby clothes to Biafra I think it was, anyways, somewhere abroad!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Judi! Here are two pics of my finally-finished Ashton Shawl (too big to be a 'shawlette') modelled by my sofa and by my DH!! Here also are the five little preemie hats I have done, going to so some in pink now!!! My favourite is the one on the left, thanks to Jynx for the 'stalk' idea!!
> ...


Thanks again dear, I didn't want a little 'neck-piece' and as my old mum used to say"If you're going to have one, have a big one!" I was going to give it to a 96 year old friend but I now rather think my daughter-in-law in NZ might like it for Christmas, she loves green and is quite a Bohemian dresser!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

She'll get more years out of it I would think.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I'm going off to my bed. NOT because I'm tired but I've got my two soaps to catch up on. The satelite didn't work where we were camped so it's just as well I put them on record before I went...love you all, see you tomorrow..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I'm going off to my bed. NOT because I'm tired but I've got my two soaps to catch up on. The satelite didn't work where we were camped so it's just as well I put them on record before I went...love you all, see you tomorrow..


Bye love, welcome home, love you too!! XXX


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all ... it is storming here or bas been for a few hours.
> ...


My blood pressure and heart rate are too high ... resting heart rate was 128 at the doc so he wasnt happy , gonna wear the monitor and make sure that there isnt an underlying problem :| 
NO BIGGIE im FINE 

Did you see my teapot ? Im actually fond of that one LOL , it will be hard to let go of now hahaha  Oh well its for Mom so its worth letting go of 

Ive missed you all , no one is here again .
Londy i keep forgetting to tell you how thoroughly impressed i am with your shawl !! It is sooo gorgeous !

You are all so talented !

MJ and AuntieP .. hope you had some laughs together , i know that no matter the reason , when my sister and i get together we usually end up in stitches  
Love you two , ive not heard from AuntieP in a while , give her a big hug !!

Hugs to everyone .
GSusan welcome home !!  Love ya 
Saxy feel better !! Sorry to hear that your down with something nasty 

Love to everyone ..

Oh and GSusan , doc is checking my thyroid too HAHA , he said it would be the easiest solution to the heart rate issue , so he is checking to be sure its working lol... wouldnt that just be strange if mine was turned off too ?

ok going now , started the next teapot and i have some other knitting patterns to play with 

((HUGS))!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll


That's just perfect Angela, well done!! - and very English, if I may say so!! X And thank you so much for your kind comments about my shawl, it's much appreciated!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll


This is very pretty. I'm not surprised you are fond of it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone I have the little one today so I have been busy, I might be guilty of shopping again today but I did not buy any yarn...just something to put it in and wouldn't you know it is not big enough to hold all of the yarn I have laying around guess I better get the needles to moving..I know bummer right...lol :shock: ....not


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Grandma Susan we missed you so glad that you had a nice time though 

Love and hugs to all
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll


Awesome


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll
> ...


Thanks , i meant it , you did a beautiful job  !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll
> ...


Thank you  Im loving the purple rose i am doing now too ... hmmmm may have to make one for me someday in the far far future when i finish all the projects lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll
> ...


 So is yours , cant wait to see it when your done 

LISA has been sewing ya'll !!! And doing a *GREAT* job too !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Grandma Susan we missed you so glad that you had a nice time though
> 
> Love and hugs to all
> Binky


YUP !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It doesn't take long to be back to normal does it? The pilot light on the gas central heating has gone out. AND it won't behave itself so I've got no hot water....DH has got it in bits....Screws here and there...Fire surround in the middle of the room....hoover out, I can see up the chimney!!!! Oh how I've missed home NOT..


This could only happen to you love ! :|

The house missed you and is pouting


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all ... it is storming here or bas been for a few hours.
> ...


The NOOK is so much better than the Kindle :| *I* think ... And it was great for when i only had one hand to use


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok back to what i was doing , i am going to stay online for a bit , but i am going to start working on one of my projects too so be back in a lil bit


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll


AWWWW Linky it's just darn great! What a beauty...You ARE so clever. I kept wondering what you were talking about when you were on about a tea pot. absolutely lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning to you all. It's another beautiful day. It's supposed to be the last! I've got a bit to do today. I need to unpack the caravan, wash, probably end up at the boys house, althiugh secretly I'm hoping that they will come down here. Why is it that when we retire the family think we have more time on our hands than ever before hahaha? Don't they know it's taken up. I want to search through my patterns for an aran for my friend "I". Stitch buttons on a jacket I've finished 2 weeks ago...ooooo I'm a lazy effort.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning to you all. It's another beautiful day. It's supposed to be the last! I've got a bit to do today. I need to unpack the caravan, wash, probably end up at the boys house, althiugh secretly I'm hoping that they will come down here. Why is it that when we retire the family think we have more time on our hands than ever before hahaha? Don't they know it's taken up. I want to search through my patterns for an aran for my friend "I". Stitch buttons on a jacket I've finished 2 weeks ago...ooooo I'm a lazy effort.


Good morning Susan!! Beautiful weather here again today but, like you, we're due to lose it tomorrow. I don't know who will disagree but I say "Hurray"!!! I can but jumpers and coats on when it's cold but I can't take my skin off when it's hot!! :lol: I am so tired of being hot and sticky all the time, if I loved anywhere really hot, I'd have melted and run down the drain by now!! :mrgreen:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You're funny Londy hahaha....I've enjoyed the difference in the temp down at Stratford. We are always cool here on the North Sea. Even on a hot day, we have a cool breeze, usually. I like it warm but not hot as in Florida in the Summer.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got to tell you this one!!! It's a gem!!! DH wanted to go and see Coventry Cathedral, God knows why, but he did. I thought he maybe was getting a calling but he wasn't. Well anyway we got into Coventry, parked the car and started looking for the Cathedral. and we found it....He said he always wanted to see it. We had a good look round the outside, had a coffee and decided we would pay to go in!!! That's right! DH wanted to see it so much. We paid our money and went in. Well I wasn't very impressed, I prefer old buildings. DH thought it was awful, and he never stopped moaning all the way round, in fact I walked away from him twice but he kepr following me!. For the rest of the day he moaned about how unimpressed he was. 
When I phoned DS on the night I told him about it, He said that when he was about 12 and him and DH were going to a car show at Birmingham they got lost and ended up in Coventry!!!! So they had a look round the Cathedral!!!!!So I'd suffered DH's moaning all day..DH STILL can't remember going to it before. DS is adamant they did. I know who I belive.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got to tell you this one!!! It's a gem!!! DH wanted to go and see Coventry Cathedral, God knows why, but he did. I thought he maybe was getting a calling but he wasn't. Well anyway we got into Coventry, parked the car and started looking for the Cathedral. and we found it....He said he always wanted to see it. We had a good look round the outside, had a coffee and decided we would pay to go in!!! That's right! DH wanted to see it so much. We paid our money and went in. Well I wasn't very impressed, I prefer old buildings. DH thought it was awful, and he never stopped moaning all the way round, in fact I walked away from him twice but he kepr following me!. For the rest of the day he moaned about how unimpressed he was.
> When I phoned DS on the night I told him about it, He said that when he was about 12 and him and DH were going to a car show at Birmingham they got lost and ended up in Coventry!!!! So they had a look round the Cathedral!!!!!So I'd suffered DH's moaning all day..DH STILL can't remember going to it before. DS is adamant they did. I know who I belive.


Oh dear!! From what I've seen of it once would be enough and never forgotten!!! I have these conversations with my DH all the time where he has lost whole chunks of memories. Mind you the same happens in reverse all the time so I'm as bad!!! Now, what was I just going to do.......? :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's ended up a strange aftertoon. hahaha...DS rang me from his boat and said they had launched at teesside and were at Redcar and were slowly motoring down to Saltburn. Did we want to go and see them and wave?????? So we motored down and were lucky to park the car. We went to the end of the pier and waved and waved to them. They were talking to us over the phone hahaha, we were giving hand signals from the end of the pier...I think some people thought that we were crazy....We watched the boys on the tubes for about an hour. 
Saltburn was packed. It was good to see, because it's a beautiful beach for all activities but the weather is always against everyone. So a lovely afternoon we've had, Still no housework done...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast and rainey Pa. Is chilly here also. DH dug jacket out when he took Daisy for her walk. Hopefully the rain and chill will help our allergies. Just don't know what allergic to. Sinus clogged, eyes watery and itchy. Loved seeing all the beautiful items made by Londy, Nitzi and Linky. They are just lovely ladies. GS so sorry your entral heating was out when you got home, but happy to hear DH fixed it. Sounds like you had a wonderful time away. Your story about the cathederal is funny. I agree with Londy, I think we all get a bit funny as we get older and memory banks are full of stuff we can't remember.LOL Have some errands needed to be run today. Everyone have a great day/evening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from cloudy and windy Surrey, it was lovely this morning but has now clouded over. Well moving day is all done and dusted although my house is still full of stuff that is not mine. Apart from the removal company being an hour and a quarter late, all went well. The new house is lovely and the family are delighted. We sat and had fish and chips in the conservatory last night overlooking the fields and watched a most beautiful sunset with a barn owl swooping across the field.
I have not done catch up - have I missed anything exciting. How is everyone todat? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll


Angela, That is gorgeous. Well done xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Purple...I don'tthink you've missed anything important. BP has just been on the phone and wants us to go out her and DH and me and DH for our teas to the pub.....Probably Wednesday..This is for looking after Tessa. I said she's done enough...BUT she wants to do it...I'll let you know. I don't think Purley is too fantastic, Linky is worn out with the dog but has embroidered a beautiful teapot.
I don't think anyone else has any news. I don't know how Saxy is. She is beginning to make me feel concerned


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Purple...I don'tthink you've missed anything important. BP has just been on the phone and wants us to go out her and DH and me and DH for our teas to the pub.....Probably Wednesday..This is for looking after Tessa. I said she's done enough...BUT she wants to do it...I'll let you know. I don't think Purley is too fantastic, Linky is worn out with the dog but has embroidered a beautiful teapot.
> I don't think anyone else has any news. I don't know how Saxy is. She is beginning to make me feel concerned


Hi Susan, I read your bit about Coventry Cathedral. Very funny. Years ago I went to Easter Mass there, bit of a strange place.
Saw Linkys teapot, it's really lovely. So glad you had a lovely time in Stratford. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Haven't done any more to my ashton, but I hope to get it finihed fairly soon, am putting beads on the edge so that is going to take a bit of time. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm suprised you got anything done at all with the children. I've still got my buttons to put on my jacket. I need to sort a pattern out and start another wip. and BUY some more Aran for my friend Iris..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you heard from Saxy? I sent a Tena card from us all yesterday. I don't want to text her or ring incase she's still asleep. I think she's been heading for this for a while. She's NOT "wonder woman" and probably been so low that she's caught this nasty virus...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm suprised you got anything done at all with the children. I've still got my buttons to put on my jacket. I need to sort a pattern out and start another wip. and BUY some more Aran for my friend Iris..


The children were very good over the move but very tired by the end of the day. Little MaDAm told me 'I am only sad cos I am sooo tired and I want to go to my new bed' DD said she slept until 9 this morning. I've still got to work ou how I am going to finish my aran jacket.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have you heard from Saxy? I sent a Tena card from us all yesterday. I don't want to text her or ring incase she's still asleep. I think she's been heading for this for a while. She's NOT "wonder woman" and probably been so low that she's caught this nasty virus...


I have just sent her a pm about Ally Pally. She seemed ok when we met up with her in Worthing, but she has had so much on her plate over the summer. I hope she will slow down a bit. Trouble is she is so good at everything she does and anybody else would not be so good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got my pamphlet and invite through the post last week for Harrogate. I don't think I'm going. I've got a dancing weekend in 4 weeks, then we are back down the lakes for 4 days in the caravan, which will be the last this year, and then I'm off up to Edinburgh for some reason after that.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got my pamphlet and invite through the post last week for Harrogate. I don't think I'm going. I've got a dancing weekend in 4 weeks, then we are back down the lakes for 4 days in the caravan, which will be the last this year, and then I'm off up to Edinburgh for some reason after that.....


October is turning out to be a busy month!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The back end of it shuld be a good laugh girl...How's your chair? Is it helping you at all?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The back end of it shuld be a good laugh girl...How's your chair? Is it helping you at all?


My chair is lovely now I don't have Little Madam pushing the buttons for me! I'm really looking forward to Edinburgh, just hope everyone will be well enough to enjoy it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am going to get some food ready and them watch the closing ceremony of the paralypmics. It's very quiet here! Have a good evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's ended up a strange aftertoon. hahaha...DS rang me from his boat and said they had launched at teesside and were at Redcar and were slowly motoring down to Saltburn. Did we want to go and see them and wave?????? So we motored down and were lucky to park the car. We went to the end of the pier and waved and waved to them. They were talking to us over the phone hahaha, we were giving hand signals from the end of the pier...I think some people thought that we were crazy....We watched the boys on the tubes for about an hour.
> Saltburn was packed. It was good to see, because it's a beautiful beach for all activities but the weather is always against everyone. So a lovely afternoon we've had, Still no housework done...


Don't worry about it love, the dust will still be here when we're all gone!! How lovely to see your boys and give 'em a wave!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got my pamphlet and invite through the post last week for Harrogate. I don't think I'm going. I've got a dancing weekend in 4 weeks, then we are back down the lakes for 4 days in the caravan, which will be the last this year, and then I'm off up to Edinburgh for some reason after that.....


Think that is the same show we get at Ally Pally. Went to a mini version of it on Thursday at Bluewater Shopping Centre. Sadly, I went with a friend who is not very crafty so we kind of whizzed round in recourd time! Did get a little bit of yarn though.....!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Londy, bye Londy. Off to feed Mr P. Catch you later at some point. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Haven't done any more to my ashton, but I hope to get it finihed fairly soon, am putting beads on the edge so that is going to take a bit of time. xx


Now it's going to my DIL, I am tempted to add some beads, manually, as it were. Saw the perfect beads at Bluewater on Thursday but it was still going to the elderly lady then. Nevermind, if I get them at Ally Pally, I'll still have time to sew them on, although they won't look as good as yours and Lifeline's!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy and windy Surrey, it was lovely this morning but has now clouded over. Well moving day is all done and dusted although my house is still full of stuff that is not mine. Apart from the removal company being an hour and a quarter late, all went well. The new house is lovely and the family are delighted. We sat and had fish and chips in the conservatory last night overlooking the fields and watched a most beautiful sunset with a barn owl swooping across the field.
> I have not done catch up - have I missed anything exciting. How is everyone todat? xxx


That sounds lovely, must be a relief for you all!! Not sure if you knew Saxy was quite poorly with a virus> i see from a later post that you texted her so don't worry if she doesn't answer. x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

There doesn't seeeem to be anyone here so I'll see you all tomorrow.. Night....xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had a quiet day . DH and I went on an errand run and otherwise he has been watching football on TV and I finished reading a book. Sorry to hear that Saxy is ill. Hope she feels better soon. Also hope Linky gets her heart problem straightened round quickly. Haven't been knitting lately. Many items on my plate at the moment. GS it was lovely you and DH got to wave to your boys by the dock side. I"m sure they were happy you were there. Listen to Londy, don't worry about the dust bunnies, they will always be. Purple your evening watching the owl from your conservatory sounds wonderful. I know your home must feel very quiet with the family off in their new quarters. Well, I am off to get pizza in the oven for dinner. Something light and quick tonight. Love to all. Purly xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just watching the closing ceremony, it is fantastic. Off to bed when it is finished so I will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
Have a good day, afternoon, evening, night. With lots of love and hugs.
xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Alex Zanardi... a favorite race driver of mine,,,,,, has won gold in London..... Sure wish we had better coverage.... What spirit they all have.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan..... only you could come home to broken equipment..... but so glad you had a good trip and are feeling better.......

Saxy..... get thee to a Dr..... does not sound like you are gaining on it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly..... You are soundi ng a little worn out as well. Hope some cool, rainy days with just reading and resting get you back to normal.

Purple V...... So glad the kids are settled in their new home and all is right with the world. Hopefully, getting the rest of stuff from you will be top priority on week-ends. You need everything back to normal befoer the next rush of activities and holidays. Anxious to see your Ashton.... I've finished the knitting part of my little scarf... but need to to do the crochet and have no idea where my hooks are at the moment.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Linkan...... get better....

I also hope that Tammie is getting back to normal....

Londy..... I'd definitely give shawl to DIL.... It sound just ught for her... and so pretty.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang/Smiley...... Glad you have had each other to go through those boxes.... so much easier with 2, besides any shared memories..... 

I"m only doing a little catch-up before doing a little knitting and getting cleaned up for bed... I have an early Dr. tomorrow, as does DH.. Then, I'll have to take mom grocery shopping. I had the cleaning lady throw everything in refirgerator out... too old.....

Mom was here all week-end... I just took her home at 3:30 this afternoon. It will be interesting to see if she takes her medicine that I laid out. I sure wish brothers would have called her to find her not at home.... I sure didn't call them. Had a pretty good heart to heart talk with mom..... though I'm not allowed to tell her about meeting... I did let her know that Gerry and I had concerns for her and that we also had concerns for ourselves. we didn'ttalk about any solutions.... though she did finally admit that she could not drive (The Dr. had said that Friday.) She really was a lot like herself while here and she also enjoyed eating and slept really well with nothing to worry about. Let's see how ling that lsts when she is on her own. Fortunately.... Wed through late Sat.... I have something with her every day... so she will really only have 1 day totally to herself. I still won't provide dinner every night though... so we will learn a little.

I spent the last two nights sleeping on floor in studio to keep from coughing in DH's face all night.. We went to gym before dinner.... but I still need to finish spreading fertilizer... DH is having a little trouble moving around tonight..... 

Enough..... All you sickies get well and the rest of you just keep on keeping on..... I'm trying to stay caught up every evening....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly..... You are soundi ng a little worn out as well. Hope some cool, rainy days with just reading and resting get you back to normal.
> 
> Purple V...... So glad the kids are settled in their new home and all is right with the world. Hopefully, getting the rest of stuff from you will be top priority on week-ends. You need everything back to normal befoer the next rush of activities and holidays. Anxious to see your Ashton.... I've finished the knitting part of my little scarf... but need to to do the crochet and have no idea where my hooks are at the moment.


Thanks Jynx, Mr. P has already taken the bed out of my craft room, so it looks like tht will be up and running again very soon. Glad it was ok with your mum staying with you a while and that you were able to chat. Hope this will be the beginning of getting things resolved. Sorry you are still coughing and DH is having problems.
I have not worked on my ashton for a while, I need to be bright eyed and bushy tailed before I pick it up again, don't want to make any mistakes putting the beads on. You take care xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. The temoerature has definiteloy dropped since Saturday. Beginning to get the house back to normal. My craft room being top priority! How is everyone today? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. The temoerature has definiteloy dropped since Saturday. Beginning to get the house back to normal. My craft room being top priority! How is everyone today? xx


Good morning Purple, how are you enjoying your solitude???? Patty went home this morning, but we had a very productive weekend & got a lot of things sorted :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Purly..... You are soundi ng a little worn out as well. Hope some cool, rainy days with just reading and resting get you back to normal.
> ...


What sort of beads are you using for your Ashton?

I am just going for some tea, BRB


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Xiang, Glad you had a good time with Patticake. It is very quiet here but I have now found some floor and work surfaces!

I am using Gutterman 7mm irridescent beds that go from gold,red through purple to blue with the light. They are quite small so I am using quite a lot of them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Xiang, Glad you had a good time with Patticake. It is very quiet here but I have now found some floor and work surfaces!
> 
> I am using Gutterman 7mm irridescent beds that go from gold,red through purple to blue with the light. They are quite small so I am using quite a lot of them.


I just got the yarn for DD's wedding shawl & it is gorgeous - so soft & 2 Km in length, so have just ordered a yarn swift to help with winding it to balls :XD:

I will be adding a photo later this evening xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Xiang, Glad you had a good time with Patticake. It is very quiet here but I have now found some floor and work surfaces!
> ...


2k is a lot of yarn. Looking forward to seeing the photos. Do you know if you will be adding beads? The swift sounds like a good idea. I hand wound my ashton yarn, it took ages and that was only 450 m.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Xiang, Glad you had a good time with Patticake. It is very quiet here but I have now found some floor and work surfaces!
> 
> I am using Gutterman 7mm irridescent beds that go from gold,red through purple to blue with the light. They are quite small so I am using quite a lot of them.


Those beads sound beautiful, I will need to find some clear crystal beads for my shawl - I have the fine crochet hooks to do the beading, so that is a bonus


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Xiang, Glad you had a good time with Patticake. It is very quiet here but I have now found some floor and work surfaces!
> ...


That sounds lovely. I am enjoying doing the beading, but still taking it very slow. In a way I don't want to finish it, so perhaps I might tackle another shawl after this one. I do have quite a bit of lace weight yarn.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang/Smiley...... Glad you have had each other to go through those boxes.... so much easier with 2, besides any shared memories.....
> 
> I"m only doing a little catch-up before doing a little knitting and getting cleaned up for bed... I have an early Dr. tomorrow, as does DH.. Then, I'll have to take mom grocery shopping. I had the cleaning lady throw everything in refirgerator out... too old.....
> 
> ...


Jynx we had a great time & also got a lot done. Patty/Smiley is incommunicado ATM, as her computer has had another attack of not working, so she is deciding what to do about it :?

As for spreading fertiliser ........ Should you really be doing that, or did you have the correct respiratory protection equipment :?: :?: :shock: That still can really destroy your lungs & you really don't need that :roll: :roll: Please be careful


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am off swimming soon but before that I must move my sewing machine out of our bedroom and back into the craft room. Have a good evening Xiang. Catch up with you soon. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I think that is a great idea, or you could even make some fine lace tops for yourself for Spring or Autumn days that are a little cool, but not too cold :idea:

After I have finished this shawl (I need to start it first, of course) I am thinking of making myself one, but put a slightly different design slant to the regular triangular shawl :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am off swimming soon but before that I must move my sewing machine out of our bedroom and back into the craft room. Have a good evening Xiang. Catch up with you soon. Lots of love and hugs xxx


Have a great day, Purple, hope to get some Skyping time soon love & hugs back xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey and overcast London! Well, all the broo-ha-ha is over now and London can get back to normal, I feel a bit sad about it, like the end of a holiday romance BUT I am so glad that we did ourselves proud and everyone fell in love with London and both of the games were so successful!
Going to Zumba shortly then shopping for some bright green yarn as I have started on a Ben 10 sweater for GS (no, not Susan!!) I also need to buy a new kettle as mine is not dead but dying. We have such hard water here and it shortens the life of any electrical item that uses water.
Jynx, so sorry you are still coughing, have we got to the bottom of that yet? If not, that is top priority, it has been said on here many times that you are no good to anyone else if you are not on top form. Mother has spoken!!
Purple, glad things are getting back to normal, there's a lot to be said for a nice comfy rut to get stuck in!! Good luck with the beading, I know you will make a lovely job of it!
Signing off to go and jump about to music now - why??! Laters ladies!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I do have an iPad, and with some of the patterns, they still need to be enlarged and then scrolling is required, but I usually use mine sideways, so then I don't need to expand the pattern as much? Have you checked out other tablets, Samsung has quite a good name


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have had a wonderful break. The weather has been fantastic. We spent a lot of time in Stratford upon Avon, had lots of food and ice cream. We were so tired at evening time that we just went in the van climbed into bed and were there until the next morning. I feel as though I've been given a new lease of life. We even have a little suntan. It can't be bad can it? I've just checked my diary, and the next time I'm away is 4 weeks time, on a dancing weekend to Carlisle...


The suntan, as long as it isn't "sunburn" highlights your dose of Vitamin D - well done .... I hope the great feeling is a lasting one xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone , as promised here is a picture of the first teapot .... Love ya'll


That is beautiful, Ange - well done xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I will add beads, if I can find the right ones. I bought 2 skeins of the yarn, cos I will also be making special shawls for all of the GD's, so that each girl has a wedding shawl - incase I lose the ability to knit before they get married (if they do) :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just a quick hello and goodbye....I've been helping my little treasure do some work, so, hello and goodbye. I'm off to S and B....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > it's way too late for me to do catch up now. I did come on briefly on Monday, but I was so tired I went to bed instead. I woke up at 2 o'clock next afternoon.I have practically slept ever since. I haven't known whether it was night or day. This morning I made it to the doctor and I have antibiotics. I am so tired I am going back to bed. I hadn't eaten since Monday morning though I have drunk a lot. I had to make up for soaking the bed with sweats. Doctor made me eat a banana before I could take the anti-biotic. Hopefully I'll have my brain on soon and will get back to you. Goodnight all.
> ...


Thyroid has been checked - or so I've been told.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Relax girls. I both love and hate it that you worry so much about me. I have a viral infection. That is all. It may well be superbug personified, but it's still only a virus. I am on day 4 of antibiotics (though I missed lastnight's - sorry ladies) and beginning to feel human (aged, aching, miserable human!!!)again, so I'll be back in the real world soon. I'm letting myself go with this one. I'm in no hurry. The next few months are failry easy ones for me, so I'm relaxing and, to a degree, 'enjoying ill health'. I was fine last Monday morning just before it hit me, so I promise it is NOT exhaustion, not on it's own anyway!
So, if I miss a day on Connections, just forgive me. I'm relaxing. Or sleeping.That must be doing me good.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Saxy glad to know you are starting to feel a little better. Viral infections are such nasty bugs. they can come on quickly then stay around for awhile. Rest and relax as you are doing. Hope each new day brings improvement your way.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

A quick hello and out the door we go. DH and I both have labs to be done today. Hope all is well with everyone. BBL.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Relax girls. I both love and hate it that you worry so much about me. I have a viral infection. That is all. It may well be superbug personified, but it's still only a virus. I am on day 4 of antibiotics (though I missed lastnight's - sorry ladies) and beginning to feel human (aged, aching, miserable human!!!)again, so I'll be back in the real world soon. I'm letting myself go with this one. I'm in no hurry. The next few months are failry easy ones for me, so I'm relaxing and, to a degree, 'enjoying ill health'. I was fine last Monday morning just before it hit me, so I promise it is NOT exhaustion, not on it's own anyway!
> So, if I miss a day on Connections, just forgive me. I'm relaxing. Or sleeping.That must be doing me good.


WE LOVE YOU SAXY....................


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been to S and B and that woman wasn't there again hahaha....It's so lovely. we have put all the world to rights over a cheese scone and lurpak butter. Oh the cheese scone...It was out of this world,and I wish it had been...Ypu know when you are in company, and you take a bite of something, and it sort of foams in your mouth, like a lump of uncooked doe? Well that's being kind to this cheese scone. What a waste of Lurpak butter...The intention was nice but I should have thought not to bother. This lady (she's nice) made an allbran cake once. OMG it was wretched....And we are all two faced and saying how nice it is....You couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Susn, no you could not make it up dear. Some ladies just think they know how to cook and bake, when actually their food is wretched.lol Perhaps since everyone is so nice and polite, she believes she can bake.hahaha I know I would be doing what you are doing, being polite at least for one bite, then probably have it accidently fall on the floor or some such.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> A quick hello and out the door we go. DH and I both have labs to be done today. Hope all is well with everyone. BBL.


Oh Pearle, I do hope I havent missed you by seconds again - we always seem to JUST miss each other - editing - I see you are on for a little while :lol:

Hello to you too, Susan, it is good to see you on an even kilter again & back to the Susan we all know & love ..... Hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Judi. I've got the window cleaner in at the moment hahahaha.He put my windows price up when we got the porch, so I said no he could have half that and a cup of tea...I've just given him tea, but he never stops talking....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Judi. I've got the window cleaner in at the moment hahahaha.He put my windows price up when we got the porch, so I said no he could have half that and a cup of tea...I've just given him tea, but he never stops talking....


That was a wonderful idea of yours :thumbup: Very economical.

I have just woken, after a small sleep - it is almost 1:00am here, but I will be up for a little while yet due to a dose of sinusitis & full to overflowing sinuses :-( :thumbdown: So thought I wold see who was on xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to have tea when JIM the window cleaner goes. I'm going to dancing with BP. I won't be doing much though. I'm so stiff and my side still pulls and I think I'm going off it. BUT, I need the exercise..... I bought some petrol blue aran today for my friend Iris....the little old lady...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to have tea when JIM the window cleaner goes. I'm going to dancing with BP. I won't be doing much though. I'm so stiff and my side still pulls and I think I'm going off it. BUT, I need the exercise..... I bought some petrol blue aran today for my friend Iris....the little old lady...


I am amazed that I actually know that colour & I quite like it - how is your fire engine red one going?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have tea when JIM the window cleaner goes. I'm going to dancing with BP. I won't be doing much though. I'm so stiff and my side still pulls and I think I'm going off it. BUT, I need the exercise..... I bought some petrol blue aran today for my friend Iris....the little old lady...
> ...


I've got the back done all but 6 lines....I'll have to put it to one side for a while.... (this man JIM will talk under water)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jims gone and I'm pleased to close the door...The flipping farmers are muck sdpreading again. For god's sake it can't be healthy...If our boys caused a stink like this at school they'd be thrown out!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jims gone and I'm pleased to close the door...The flipping farmers are muck sdpreading again. For god's sake it can't be healthy...If our boys caused a stink like this at school they'd be thrown out!!!!!


So now you will be off for a lovely quiet tea - I think I might try to get some more sleep, it is getting cold now & it is getting difficult to hold my eyes open

Susan I just love "Call the Midwife", it is so good

Good night xoxo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Xiang and GS, back on for a bit. DD is going to be calling me shortly from Saudi, so if I check off quickly that is why. Yes Xiang, we seem to miss one another, although I haven't been prwsent as much this past week or so. I sympathize with your sinusitis. It is a miserable thing to have, especially when trying to sleep. Hard to breathe do to stuffiness.

GS good deal for the window man. He probably appreciated some on paying him a bit of attention.Maybe he is a lonely person. You did a nice thing for him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Jims gone and I'm pleased to close the door...The flipping farmers are muck sdpreading again. For god's sake it can't be healthy...If our boys caused a stink like this at school they'd be thrown out!!!!!
> ...


I've got the book...Would you like me to send it to you???? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I will be intermittent now as I'm seeing to tea...Well, to be honest DH is seeing to tea..I'm going to eat it hahahah..Yep, you guessed ommlettes......with extra mature cheddar......just for a change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have a good rest Xiang, catch you on the otherside. Nite!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. Is anyone here. Just in from work. I am about to do catch up. I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got to tell you this one!!! It's a gem!!! DH wanted to go and see Coventry Cathedral, God knows why, but he did. I thought he maybe was getting a calling but he wasn't. Well anyway we got into Coventry, parked the car and started looking for the Cathedral. and we found it....He said he always wanted to see it. We had a good look round the outside, had a coffee and decided we would pay to go in!!! That's right! DH wanted to see it so much. We paid our money and went in. Well I wasn't very impressed, I prefer old buildings. DH thought it was awful, and he never stopped moaning all the way round, in fact I walked away from him twice but he kepr following me!. For the rest of the day he moaned about how unimpressed he was.
> When I phoned DS on the night I told him about it, He said that when he was about 12 and him and DH were going to a car show at Birmingham they got lost and ended up in Coventry!!!! So they had a look round the Cathedral!!!!!So I'd suffered DH's moaning all day..DH STILL can't remember going to it before. DS is adamant they did. I know who I belive.


Susan so glad to see you back...and with a funny tale to tell :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I made a friend on KP when I first started on here and we send each other an e-mail every now and again. She lives in Salt lake City...She is coming over in OCTOBER....We are going to try and meet, BUT I have a lot on in October. We shall really have to try though. It would be so lovely....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi lifeline how is working life?????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang/Smiley...... Glad you have had each other to go through those boxes.... so much easier with 2, besides any shared memories.....
> 
> I"m only doing a little catch-up before doing a little knitting and getting cleaned up for bed... I have an early Dr. tomorrow, as does DH.. Then, I'll have to take mom grocery shopping. I had the cleaning lady throw everything in refirgerator out... too old.....
> 
> ...


I'm glad your Mom was a little like her usual self when she went home. Take care of yourself and don't over work.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi lifeline how is working life?????????


Hello Susan, working life is...wish it was the holidays again. is your DIL back again?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DIL went back last Monday. She has a Wednesday off because of her illness. They were very good to her and cut her hours. BUT she was really shot up by Wednesday and then by Friday. It's hard. She's hoping it won't be so hard as she's moved up a year and not with the tots this year and will listen to them read etc hoping she'll not be on her feet so long. It doesn't seem to be happening to me. You know how hard it is.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Relax girls. I both love and hate it that you worry so much about me. I have a viral infection. That is all. It may well be superbug personified, but it's still only a virus. I am on day 4 of antibiotics (though I missed lastnight's - sorry ladies) and beginning to feel human (aged, aching, miserable human!!!)again, so I'll be back in the real world soon. I'm letting myself go with this one. I'm in no hurry. The next few months are failry easy ones for me, so I'm relaxing and, to a degree, 'enjoying ill health'. I was fine last Monday morning just before it hit me, so I promise it is NOT exhaustion, not on it's own anyway!
> So, if I miss a day on Connections, just forgive me. I'm relaxing. Or sleeping.That must be doing me good.


Glad to see you popping in. Continue to get yourself better.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DIL went back last Monday. She has a Wednesday off because of her illness. They were very good to her and cut her hours. BUT she was really shot up by Wednesday and then by Friday. It's hard. She's hoping it won't be so hard as she's moved up a year and not with the tots this year and will listen to them read etc hoping she'll not be on her feet so long. It doesn't seem to be happening to me. You know how hard it is.


It is hard. There never seems to be a moment to take it easy. I hope the new class settles down, meaning she can be off her feet a little.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> A quick hello and out the door we go. DH and I both have labs to be done today. Hope all is well with everyone. BBL.


I hope you had a good day. You are so busy now with the preparations of the move to florida. When do tou go?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

If I disappear quickly it's because BP will have come for me for dancing. The TV looks so good today hahahaha......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been to S and B and that woman wasn't there again hahaha....It's so lovely. we have put all the world to rights over a cheese scone and lurpak butter. Oh the cheese scone...It was out of this world,and I wish it had been...Ypu know when you are in company, and you take a bite of something, and it sort of foams in your mouth, like a lump of uncooked doe? Well that's being kind to this cheese scone. What a waste of Lurpak butter...The intention was nice but I should have thought not to bother. This lady (she's nice) made an allbran cake once. OMG it was wretched....And we are all two faced and saying how nice it is....You couldn't make it up could you?


Oh Susan, that's horrid. I was ta a party recently and was told how nice some little tartlet thing was, so I took a big bite...uggh...I didn't know where to look and couldn't find a bin quick enough


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> If I disappear quickly it's because BP will have come for me for dancing. The TV looks so good today hahahaha......


Have fun with BP dancing. I'm waiting on Dh cooking the evening meal...I am soooo hungry...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Judi. I've got the window cleaner in at the moment hahahaha.He put my windows price up when we got the porch, so I said no he could have half that and a cup of tea...I've just given him tea, but he never stops talking....
> ...


You poor thing. Sinusitis is terrible.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have done a catch up.

I got a new charger for the laptop in the post today, so back to being able to charge. Now all I need is the new battery to arrive and then I won't have to keep charging every 20minutes.

The weather has been grey today, but still very warm. Settling in for a quiet evening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just checking in to see how the "walking wounded" are doing. I've come back from urologist and have been assured I'll be rigt as rain when I stop coughing. She says she thinks I have bronchitis, won't heal till I get rid of some of the stress, thinks I should talk to someone about that and gave me 3 months worth of samples.... but she meant to make them stronger and didn't .... so, done with that for 3 months..... 

I need to call mom to take her to grocery store.... but I DON'T WANT TO.... so I'm stalling and watching the noon news first. I did finish the knit portion of scarf, just need to finish casting off. Guess I'll call and see how DH's routine visit went and when he might be home..... We had asked SIL to come help trim tree in front (since I have forbidden DH to get up on a ladder with a chain saw) and figure one of us needs to be home if he shows up.... 

Yalk of tea has made me hungry... Off to raid the pantry.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I made a friend on KP when I first started on here and we send each other an e-mail every now and again. She lives in Salt lake City...She is coming over in OCTOBER....We are going to try and meet, BUT I have a lot on in October. We shall really have to try though. It would be so lovely....


Can't you get her to Edinburgh then we can all meet her!!!?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. I have been shopping today and bought a new tumble dryer and tv for my kitchen! How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have done a catch up.
> 
> I got a new charger for the laptop in the post today, so back to being able to charge. Now all I need is the new battery to arrive and then I won't have to keep charging every 20minutes.
> 
> The weather has been grey today, but still very warm. Settling in for a quiet evening.


Hi Rebecca, Glad you've got your new charger. Does help if you have a battery! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just checking in to see how the "walking wounded" are doing. I've come back from urologist and have been assured I'll be rigt as rain when I stop coughing. She says she thinks I have bronchitis, won't heal till I get rid of some of the stress, thinks I should talk to someone about that and gave me 3 months worth of samples.... but she meant to make them stronger and didn't .... so, done with that for 3 months.....
> 
> I need to call mom to take her to grocery store.... but I DON'T WANT TO.... so I'm stalling and watching the noon news first. I did finish the knit portion of scarf, just need to finish casting off. Guess I'll call and see how DH's routine visit went and when he might be home..... We had asked SIL to come help trim tree in front (since I have forbidden DH to get up on a ladder with a chain saw) and figure one of us needs to be home if he shows up....
> 
> Yalk of tea has made me hungry... Off to raid the pantry.


Hi Jynx. I can sympathize with the broncitis, you MUST take things a bit easy otherwise you will not shake it off. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I made a friend on KP when I first started on here and we send each other an e-mail every now and again. She lives in Salt lake City...She is coming over in OCTOBER....We are going to try and meet, BUT I have a lot on in October. We shall really have to try though. It would be so lovely....
> ...


Hi Londy, That sounds like a plan. xx How are you today?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I'm fine thanks my lovely, and you? I will give you a ring tomorrow for a chat!!! Did you see the parade today? I guess it's really all finished now, just the tidying up to do!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just off to watc some soaps now, back later!! XXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hi LOndy, I saw the start, then went shopping and saw the end on my new tv. I am recovering from the week end but otherwise fine. Might even do a bit of ashton tonight. Looking forward to chatting to you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just off to watc some soaps now, back later!! XXXXX


Enjoy yourself. Catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do sone ashton before I forget where I am with it. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone! Do you hear that.....yeah....that..it is the sound of peace for the moment while the kids are doing a live lesson...deep breath in and big sigh of relief....only for a few more minutes though...oh well can't have it all I guess


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

silence over told ya i wouldn't last long


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I have to go again hope everyone has a nice finish to there day if I don't make it back today!

Love and gentle hugs
Binky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

hello all , how are things? I havent done catch up today yet ... 
Sitting at the kitchen table with some noodles and some knitting lol ..

DD told me the other day that she and boyfriend are moving into a trailer and get this ... taking the doggie and the kitty with THEM !!   and it is suppose to happen all in 2 weeks ! Maybe i will finally get my house clean and leave it that way ...*sigh


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

well now i gotta go pick up ds from school play rehearsal .. talk to ya'll later 
HUGS n Love 
XOXO


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm catching up on pg 80. Just got in from dancing and I'm sore, but I did a few slow dances then sat for an hour watching. It'll have done me good. Tomorrow I make a caserole and knit in the morning.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry about your bronchitis Jynx. If it's not one of us on here it's all of us. That could be very nasty and you must taker care. What you need is a break...How about coming to Edinburgh eh? 
Well there's no one one here now so I'm off to bed to watch emmerdale and c.street that I recorded earlier....night night...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purple said:


> Hi Jynx. I can sympathize with the broncitis, you MUST take things a bit easy otherwise you will not shake it off. xx


Yeah, well it sure seems that the pulmonologist might want to see me and make that diagnosis.... not the urologist!!!! Maybe he has X-ray vision over the miles and that is why he has me on an antibiotic......

New dryer and TV.... YEAH...

I've not gone out again, as mom did not want to go to grocery store... She also had not taken pill, had not eaten dinner I put in refrigerator last night, had no idea it was Monday and did not remember what the dentist was doing Wed... but.... sounded great and is "just fine"....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Have done three rows of beading on my ashton - 8 more rows to go so it maybe finished in time for Edinburgh! How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all , how are things? I havent done catch up today yet ...
> Sitting at the kitchen table with some noodles and some knitting lol ..
> 
> DD told me the other day that she and boyfriend are moving into a trailer and get this ... taking the doggie and the kitty with THEM !!   and it is suppose to happen all in 2 weeks ! Maybe i will finally get my house clean and leave it that way ...*sigh


Hi Angela, That's good news about DD and the animals. Should make your life a bit easier. Hope you are feeling a bit better. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purple said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jynx. I can sympathize with the broncitis, you MUST take things a bit easy otherwise you will not shake it off. xx
> ...


Hi Jynx, Let's hope your antibiotics know what they are treating! You take care. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have to go again hope everyone has a nice finish to there day if I don't make it back today!
> 
> Love and gentle hugs
> Binky


Hi Lisa, bye Lisa. How are you? Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed as the coven meet tomorrow. Must be up early to dust off my broomstiock and cook up a spell or two. Have a good evening/afternoon/morning/night. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all , how are things? I havent done catch up today yet ...
> Sitting at the kitchen table with some noodles and some knitting lol ..
> 
> DD told me the other day that she and boyfriend are moving into a trailer and get this ... taking the doggie and the kitty with THEM !!   and it is suppose to happen all in 2 weeks ! Maybe i will finally get my house clean and leave it that way ...*sigh


Yay! I really hope that works out for you dear!! Hope you didn't get your noodles confused with your needles!!xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry about your bronchitis Jynx. If it's not one of us on here it's all of us. That could be very nasty and you must taker care. What you need is a break...How about coming to Edinburgh eh?
> Well there's no one one here now so I'm off to bed to watch emmerdale and c.street that I recorded earlier....night night...


DH *told * me to get passports ordered!!! Drat..... He wants to visit his Irish roots, but we surely could have made a little side trip.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all , how are things? I havent done catch up today yet ...
> Sitting at the kitchen table with some noodles and some knitting lol ..
> 
> DD told me the other day that she and boyfriend are moving into a trailer and get this ... taking the doggie and the kitty with THEM !!   and it is suppose to happen all in 2 weeks ! Maybe i will finally get my house clean and leave it that way ...*sigh


Promises, promises........ Sure hope they do it..... It is about time you had your house the way you want *and* a lot of quiet time to rest and recoup.........


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening ladies. Had a quiet day. Had take out chinese for dinner. Very tasty. No cooking, minimal clean up, my kinda dinner.

Purple sounds like you are coming right along on your Ashton. Is the color of your new TV and dryer purple per chance???Just had to ask.lol

GS hope your friend from US and you can get together. It would be so nice.

Jynx when do you see the lung doctor, to make sure the problem is bronchitis. Hope you are able to get things worked out for both you and your Mom very soon. It doesn't sound like your Mom is able to manage on her own any more. You are in my thoughts.

Linky how lovely that your DD's dog and kitty will be living elsewhere very soon. I know it will relieve some of your stress. Loved your gorgeous teapot. So talented.

Binky, hope new school term settles in soon for you. What have you been sewing?????Hope things are going well for you.

Xiang and Smiley, glad you were able to be together to go thru your DDad's belongings. It is such a hard thing to do by ones self. Sorry to hear Smiley's computer is having a temper tantrum so to speak. Hope to chat with her soon also.

Londy hope you had fun at zumba. Don't think I could maintain the pace I have seen them go at. You must be in very good physical condition. Go girl.

Jynx I want to go with you to Ireland. We could visit in Edinburgh and make a stopover in London for a few days. Wow what fun. We could meet up with the girls. What a lovely dream. I will try my best to get over this coming year, Lord willing.

Has anyone heard from Tammie or Sharon lately to know how they are doing????

Off to watch some TV. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly - we would have a great time. Wouldn't it be lovely?

As to lung doctor.... he has me on antibiotic and fungal med for next 8 days... I will then call in AGAIN. This time, I am going to insist that he talk to me... not through the nurse, or see me or tell me if I need to go to some other specialist. It was the urologist this morning who listened to chest and said that I didn't have pneumonia, but she thought I sounded like bronchitis.... I know that voice is much worse, but it was a tough week-end so may just be stress related or it may be that things need to get worse before they get better. I've given up trying to get a straight answer...... 

Have not heard from either Sharon or Tammie but some have been texting tammie and she is improving a little at a time....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies. Had a quiet day. Had take out chinese for dinner. Very tasty. No cooking, minimal clean up, my kinda dinner.
> 
> Purple sounds like you are coming right along on your Ashton. Is the color of your new TV and dryer purple per chance???Just had to ask.lol
> 
> ...


Hello Purly! I have not had much chance to sew on anything since school started which is not a good sign so far, but I have so many projects going wouldn't know where to start, I am working on a teapot too, except mine is nowhere near as good as Linky's is she is wayyy better at it than me, I also have a couple of other projects up my sleeves almost finished with one of them and I still have a little ways to go on another one they are presents . I am also trying to finish up a pair of fingerless mittens that I have to give to a little girl need to get those done really bad....hhhmmm they should probably be what I finish next but we will see...... 

hope all is well with you and DH and that you are not working to hard to get things ready for Florida.

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I have to go again hope everyone has a nice finish to there day if I don't make it back today!
> ...


Hi Purple it has almost been a week since school started and my brain is on serious overload....and the scary part is that I actually have understood part of the Algerbra...although it took me lots of trial and error to figure it out once I got the formula it was easy to help them with if they didn't stray to far off subject, me brain doesn't hold onto that kinda information for very long...Oh by the way could one of the teachers among us please for heavens sake tell me when on earth they started using a . to represent multipling...see what I mean :shock:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


I have no idea (not that I'm a teacher) when they started using a . as a multiplication sign. That is why I work with the little ones. maths doesn't change too much for them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. It is a lovely day, but definitely autumn. How is everyone today. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DH *told * me to get passports ordered!!! Drat..... He wants to visit his Irish roots, but we surely could have made a little side trip.......[/quote]

Scotland is very very close to Ireland. Let him go look for his relatives and tell him you are meeting your knitting sisters in Scotland.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

[

Purple sounds like you are coming right along on your Ashton. Is the color of your new TV and dryer purple per chance???Just had to ask.lol

No they didn't come in purple otherwise I would have. But I have seen a purple microwave!

Take it easy on the packing. Love and hugs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok gotta dash I can hear the woosh of broomsticks. The coven are on their way. Have a lovely day everyone and catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Are you serious?? I didn't know it was in book format :lol: Is it a good read?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I will be intermittent now as I'm seeing to tea...Well, to be honest DH is seeing to tea..I'm going to eat it hahahah..Yep, you guessed ommlettes......with extra mature cheddar......just for a change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just had some fish, prawns, calamari & a few chips, it was lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yes, I'm seious. I haven't got around to reading it yet, someone gave me it when they had finished with it. you can certainly have it if you want it , Woth 5/6 wips on and chatting on here I'll never get round to reading it....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I over slept this morning (whats new haha) So I've had to re arrange my day, so it doesn't interfere with my knitting and over 60's. There's no one here so I'm off....Speak later xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Ok, that would be great - I can return it later :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy glad to know you are starting to feel a little better. Viral infections are such nasty bugs. they can come on quickly then stay around for awhile. Rest and relax as you are doing. Hope each new day brings improvement your way.


thanks Pearly. Your wishes are slowly comng true. I'm just not hurrying this one.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I over slept this morning (whats new haha) So I've had to re arrange my day, so it doesn't interfere with my knitting and over 60's. There's no one here so I'm off....Speak later xxx


I'm almost finished my tipless gloves, I will need them to wear in Adelaide this weekend, cos it is supposed to be cold & raining :-(


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jims gone and I'm pleased to close the door...The flipping farmers are muck sdpreading again. For god's sake it can't be healthy...If our boys caused a stink like this at school they'd be thrown out!!!!!


My husband was! When he was a teenager that is.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy glad to know you are starting to feel a little better. Viral infections are such nasty bugs. they can come on quickly then stay around for awhile. Rest and relax as you are doing. Hope each new day brings improvement your way.
> ...


That is the best way to do it ..... Slow & steady - a virus got me last Wednesday & I am hoping that I am a lot better by This Friday :? But I wield still be continuing with my plans :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> DH *told * me to get passports ordered!!! Drat..... He wants to visit his Irish roots, but we surely could have made a little side trip.......


Scotland is very very close to Ireland. Let him go look for his relatives and tell him you are meeting your knitting sisters in Scotland.[/quote]

yes do. It would be so wonderful, and would do you the world of good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I do hope it isn't as bad as mine. You take it easy too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Right. I'm hungry. That's a good sign. I'm off to find out what's available that I might fancy. I really fancy hot cross buns with lots of butter, but DH is out, and I know there are none of those in the house. I might have to actually get dressed and pop down the road to the corner shop. Everyone should have a corner shop!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny, but slightly cool Pa. Have a busy day ahead of me. Have several shops I need to visit. Hate to go over the weekend as traffic is horrendous and too many folks out shopping. Is not a peaceful and enjoyable experience. Then off to beauty shop for repair work. Grocery shopping for dinner items then home and collapse.Hope everyone's day is off to a lovely start.

Saxy hope you are able to find your buns and enjoy a good breakfast or lunch. Glad you are starting to perk up a little.

Xiang hope your virus is under control for your weekend away. Bundle up for the weather.

GS have a good time at over 60's, can't wait for the funny story, I'm sure will be coming. You must have so much fun there with some of the ladies who show up.

Binky I have absolutely no clue about how they do today's math. I can do math, but if I would have to figure things out they way they teach it now, I couldn't do it. Good luck on your projects. I know I need to buckle down and get mine finished too.

Lifeline how are you. Is school starting to drain you of energy???I don't think I could work every day with the little ones as you do. I love children, but on an every day basis with a roomful, I don't think I could keep up.

Purple have fun with the coven. Are you going to schedule your annual broomstick races soon???So much fun to watch.
Have a lovely day with your friends.

Jynx we need to plan a trip over to London to see our friends over there. When can you go next year. When are you planning to go to Ireland? It is very close to Scotland.

Well off I go into the wild blue yonder. Hope to catch up with everyone much later in the day.Bye for now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good Morning everyone from a slightly cool southern indiana it is starting to get into the 50's at night woohoo relief is in sight yeah...I just hope it is not as extreme as the summer was....have to take DS to get his last shot today and then take Linky to her Dr. appt this afternoon, and try and work in some school in between
Have a nice day/evening/night all will try to jump back on later, love and hugs

Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

first of all, girls I'm intermittantly making the tea.
I want to tell all my USA friends that I'm sending you all a special hug today for 9-11...It should never be forgotten. Anyway love to you all.

I've been to Old biddys club hahaha...I've won £3. and ......a small tin of mushy peas......

I knitted to the top of my aran this morning for nearly an hour then I saw a mistake and I frogged it....So much for a knitting day.

I don't have a funny story to tell you all today...I've brought some raffle tickets to sell for our big raffle, to try and get some funds...

How have your days been so far? It's going to rain here and it's very windy, with a real nip in the air.

Judi, I'll send you the book. You don't need send it back love. Consider it done!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had tea and I'm b'd if I'm doing the clearing away hahaha...I shall knit until 7ish and maybe call back in here....Judi, I'll get an envelope in the morning....This could be a well travelled book and go round us all hahahaha........


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Lifeline how are you. Is school starting to drain you of energy???I don't think I could work every day with the little ones as you do. I love children, but on an every day basis with a roomful, I don't think I could keep up.

Purly, drained is exactly the right word for how I feel today. I don't know what it is, but I've been a bit grumpy all day and I soooo ready for the weekend (and that doesn't start for another 3 days


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It's been a nice day today, but definitely cooler. I found a very old bum bag with a tapestry finish that looked the worse for wear so I have covered it with one of my 10 pieces of material that a I bought in Worthing. Now I have a beautiful purple bum bag! Had a lovely time with the coven and one of them is going to come to Ally Pally with us. How is everyone today. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Susan, how are you? x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm on the top Purple.I hope you are too. We might be getting a bus up for the craft fair at Harrogate in November. We only need 10 people for the bus to come and pick us up and I think we could do it. I'd rather be at Ali Pali with you girls. I've done a lot of frigging today. 10 rows knitted and 12 frogged....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm on the top Purple.I hope you are too. We might be getting a bus up for the craft fair at Harrogate in November. We only need 10 people for the bus to come and pick us up and I think we could do it. I'd rather be at Ali Pali with you girls. I've done a lot of frigging today. 10 rows knitted and 12 frogged....


That would be good if you can get a bus to take you to Harrogate, but we would rather have you at Ally Pally/ I've done a row and a half of beading on the Ashton this morning, then I got side tracked recovering my bum bag.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just spoken to DD and LITTLE MADAM is finding big school tiring so I will pick her up at 3.30 tomorrow so she doesn't have to wait around to come home with the Dad and brother. We can have a bit of girly time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish I was as clever as you. I thought all I had to do this morning was finish the back of my aran and start my friends. I slept in until 10.30 which I hate to do and then I just pulled out all morning. Came in at tea time and pulled out again... I've done a whole 4 rows of my friends aran....What a waste of a day. tomorrow WILL be better. I'm going soon...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It must be a bit strange with dad working there? Does your daughter work there too?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

[
Purple have fun with the coven. Are you going to schedule your annual broomstick races soon???So much fun to watch.
Have a lovely day with your friends.

Jynx we need to plan a trip over to London to see our friends over there. When can you go next year. When are you planning to go to Ireland? It is very close to Scotland.

Well off I go into the wild blue yonder. Hope to catch up with everyone much later in the day.Bye for now.[/quote]

Hi Pearlie, Not seen the coven over the school holidays and it was lovely to catch up with everyone. It would be great if you and Jynx could come over here together and visit us. We;d make you very welcome. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It must be a bit strange with dad working there? Does your daughter work there too?


No she works at a girls school about 20 minutes away from the kids school. They are used to having Dad there and are quite used to calling him Mr instead of Daddy although LM does call him Mr Daddy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr P has decided that the new tv we bought yesterday might be better in the bedroom for me so I can rest and watch tv. That was my plan all along! He has found the necessary leads and sorted out where it's going to go. Yippee. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > It must be a bit strange with dad working there? Does your daughter work there too?
> ...


hahahaha...I can just imagine her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I took a photo of the gks in their school uniforms last week - I'll email it to you. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Mr P has decided that the new tv we bought yesterday might be better in the bedroom for me so I can rest and watch tv. That was my plan all along! He has found the necessary leads and sorted out where it's going to go. Yippee. xx


That's what I do...Get yourself a recorder box aswell. you can tape the progs that you like...hahahahah..then just put a kettle in the room and you need never go downstairs hahahahaha........


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Mr P has decided that the new tv we bought yesterday might be better in the bedroom for me so I can rest and watch tv. That was my plan all along! He has found the necessary leads and sorted out where it's going to go. Yippee. xx
> ...


Sounds like a ;plan. Going to do some more ashton and beads. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right. I'm hungry. That's a good sign. I'm off to find out what's available that I might fancy. I really fancy hot cross buns with lots of butter, but DH is out, and I know there are none of those in the house. I might have to actually get dressed and pop down the road to the corner shop. Everyone should have a corner shop!


Haha, I now know where yours is!! Pity it's too far for me to pop down to, I fancy HCBs too!!! XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Slowly getting on with the beading, it's beginning to look good. Off to bed now. Have a good morning/afternoon/evening/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I am doing nothing except watching knitting, watching tv & sleeping when I need to :thumbup: Haven't the energy for anything else :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right. I'm hungry. That's a good sign. I'm off to find out what's available that I might fancy. I really fancy hot cross buns with lots of butter, but DH is out, and I know there are none of those in the house. I might have to actually get dressed and pop down the road to the corner shop. Everyone should have a corner shop!


A corner shop within walking distance would be wonderful - it would get used all the time


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had tea and I'm b'd if I'm doing the clearing away hahaha...I shall knit until 7ish and maybe call back in here....Judi, I'll get an envelope in the morning....This could be a well travelled book and go round us all hahahaha........


That is a great idea - take not all :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lifeline how are you. Is school starting to drain you of energy???I don't think I could work every day with the little ones as you do. I love children, but on an every day basis with a roomful, I don't think I could keep up.
> 
> Purly, drained is exactly the right word for how I feel today. I don't know what it is, but I've been a bit grumpy all day and I soooo ready for the weekend (and that doesn't start for another 3 days


You aren't getting I'll are you - change of season is usually when the viruses hit :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a nice day today, but definitely cooler. I found a very old bum bag with a tapestry finish that looked the worse for wear so I have covered it with one of my 10 pieces of material that a I bought in Worthing. Now I have a beautiful purple bum bag! Had a lovely time with the coven and one of them is going to come to Ally Pally with us. How is everyone today. xxx


You will have a bevy of gorgeous bum bags soon ...... Hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wish I was as clever as you. I thought all I had to do this morning was finish the back of my aran and start my friends. I slept in until 10.30 which I hate to do and then I just pulled out all morning. Came in at tea time and pulled out again... I've done a whole 4 rows of my friends aran....What a waste of a day. tomorrow WILL be better. I'm going soon...


That is ssssooo annoying, isn't it :XD: :XD: :mrgreen: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Mr P has decided that the new tv we bought yesterday might be better in the bedroom for me so I can rest and watch tv. That was my plan all along! He has found the necessary leads and sorted out where it's going to go. Yippee. xx


That is wonderful, now you can get all the rest & recreation required :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Just got back a little bit ago from the doctor runs that I had to do today had a very nice time with my Dear Sister and loads of laughs, she bought lots of yarn I did not buy any yarn but I was very tempted to....hehehe...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. Had a very busy day, and now I am exhausted. Started at 9:30 this morning and got back at 4:40 this afternoon. You would think I would have completed my list of errands. Nope, I just ran out of steam. Tomorrow DH and I go to Lake Chautauqua to celebrate SIL birthday with a luncheon out and then a tour of the LYN store. Will be a lovely day.Will continue errands on Thursday if able to walk. lol

GS congats on winning. What is Harrogate. Not sure I spelled right. Is it a yarn store or a theater you may take bus to. I thought you would be going to ally pally. Are you to far away to attend???? Sorry your plans for knitting turned upside down for you dear. But as you said, tomorrow is another day. Know how you feel.

Purple you could probably open your own bum bag store. Where do you store so many bags dear??? Yes, wouldn't it be lovely if Jynx and I could meet up and fly over and visit with you all. Dreams sometimes do come true. have to wait and see. I missed going with Nitzi to yarn sale in Canada do to health issues. However, I did get a fortune cookie that said everything is turning to the bright side. It wouldn't lie would it? I'm counting on things getting better.

Xiang, take care and keep doing what you are doing till you feel 100% back to normal. You and Saxy need to eand pamper yourselves.

Binky sounds like you had a busy day also. I know you and Linky would have a great time together. Did you ladies stop by your nearest lys on your way home???


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang, above should read rest and pamper. Sorry for fat fingers.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to watch a little tv. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Went to the shoulder doc today with Lisa . We managed to have a few laughs despite the doc visit lol.
Stopped at Hobby Lobby on the way there and Joanns on the way back haha .. loads of fun there  

Doc gave me yet another 4 weeks of PT and added some neck stuff to it ... bulging disc is a bit worse and he thinks could be contributing to the pain in the arm :| we shall see .

DH is trying to hang some shelves in the sewing room and he waited till i was settled in there to do it of course ! Its nearly 9:30pm and he has just started ... OCH! MEN ! I told him it could wait till his day off but he insisted he HAS to do it right now ...... 

i dont understand these silly men ........... 

It has fallen once already and i dont hold out much hope of getting back into the room tonight , and he only has two to hang  
Bless him ..... LOL  

Hope that all of you are feeling better , hello to all of our friends who have been sick and away ... Tammie , Sharon , Is Nitzi on vacation? Ive not seen her in a few days either ... 

Lots of Love to you all  
XOXO


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Had a very busy day, and now I am exhausted. Started at 9:30 this morning and got back at 4:40 this afternoon. You would think I would have completed my list of errands. Nope, I just ran out of steam. Tomorrow DH and I go to Lake Chautauqua to celebrate SIL birthday with a luncheon out and then a tour of the LYN store. Will be a lovely day.Will continue errands on Thursday if able to walk. lol
> 
> GS congats on winning. What is Harrogate. Not sure I spelled right. Is it a yarn store or a theater you may take bus to. I thought you would be going to ally pally. Are you to far away to attend???? Sorry your plans for knitting turned upside down for you dear. But as you said, tomorrow is another day. Know how you feel.
> 
> ...


we went to hobby lobby before her appointment and after we went to joanns we had a blast it was just one of those days where everything struck a funny bone....we only have one lys and she is a little pricey but we do try to go there on occasion

ok i answered and saw that she had already answered  :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Linky - How could I forget to mention your teapot? Losing my memory too. It is just terrific.... especiallly the cream flowers at the bottom.... what a lot of detail. The quilt is going to be fabulous.

Sorry that the bulging disc is causing problems.... Been there and done that...... PT is such a pain, but it really did help me when I had a frozen shoulder,,,,, no where near what you are trying to rehab..... Glad you are starting to get some fall weather..... I'm still waiting......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hi Jynx yeah we are feeling the fall weather in the morning but it warmed up quick to 85 degrees still way better than the triple digits


hope all is well with you


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly..... I have no passport.... Gerry's grandmother came from Ireland as a widow with a few kids..... She remarried here.. Gerry's dad and younger brother are both deceased and my SIL took her sons and the ashes of both to Ireland to scatter them hither and yon. She didn't tell us about the trip because it was while I was going through chemo. Gerry would love to make that trip...... Given that DD is probably going to leave the airline... we figure any traveling we want to do had better be soon... Budget would never let us pay full price for tickets!!!! One of us needs to win the lottery......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not much new around here. Didn't check in with mom today... so sure she didn't take pill or eat.... DH managed to take his own vehicle for a delivery and followed a big rig too closely so has a hole in radiator from a rock. He'll have to borrow mom's car while he is fixing. his. Dentist called and have moved mom's appointment out a week.... I'll have to call her tomorrow, since I told her we would go out to eat or eat here after the dentist.... Guess I'll be grocery shopping, etc. tomorrow. darling son-in-law came and trimmed our big front tree, since of forbade DH to get on a ladder with a chainsaw. Now, if I just remember to call for the big trash pick-up.... Today, being 911 anniversary, and DD in the air all day, have spent a lot of time watching the memorial services and checking on Facebook postings....

A dear KP friend called today... We try to get together on Tues. She heard my voice (really gone to the dogs) and showed up with the most gorgeous coral roses.... I'll have to see if I post a picture tomorrow.... They are opening sooooo fast though. She brought me to tears.... such a sweetheart.

I was so tired that I went to bed early last night. I never cough when laying down or sleeping..... until now. DH said it was all night until he woke me at 5 and brought me a drink and cough drops..... He says he was about to cart me off to the hospital.... and if I do it again tonight.. he is probably going to break down the pulmonologist's door....... I have no idea why I'm on this antibiotic.... but it is making me so much worse. I guess it is one of those things, it will either kill me or cure me.... Can't wait till I'm done with them on Monday. Did go to the gym and could hardly make 15 minutes on the bike but did a little in the pool, part of a class there and a little sauna. We are both so tired now, we ho[e to make it through the news......

So that is the medical update... I'm glad to see Saxy is a *little* better. Xiang too... Gosh, with Tammie down and Sharon having headaches... Lifeline worn out, PV's shoulder, Linky,... and the list goes on... We really are a fine kettle of fish..... Here's hoping that we are all back to normal and fit as a fiddle in the new year.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm off to watch the news...... and then go to bed. I'm not happy with my scarf..... and broke one of my beautiful Harmony needles so figure I best sit on my hands for a few days........ My normal Thurs. knit has turned into a lunch out and antiquing... followed by a volleyball game..... so a new project needs to be really easy.......


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Linky - How could I forget to mention your teapot? Losing my memory too. It is just terrific.... especiallly the cream flowers at the bottom.... what a lot of detail. The quilt is going to be fabulous.
> 
> Sorry that the bulging disc is causing problems.... Been there and done that...... PT is such a pain, but it really did help me when I had a frozen shoulder,,,,, no where near what you are trying to rehab..... Glad you are starting to get some fall weather..... I'm still waiting......


Thanks Jynx  
Lisa's is turning out beautiful too .. DONT listen to her ! It is really good !  She's just silly about her own work like the rest of us .

Im tired of PT .. that is my only excuse and it isnt a very good one , but i have been going on and off for nearly 6 yrs. now...
Its a pain (literally) and im not showing any great progress with it to be honest  although there is some movement improvement since the surgery , its not an improvement from before this last surgery ... its a bit disheartening , but oh well ... things could be so much worse than they are .

I go in to have the monitor hooked up today for the 24 hr. watch , fun fun ...

Lisa got those patterns to me that you had up of baby hats and they are all so cute  thanks for the links 

Hope everyone is doing well , i think i will try to get a little sleep before i start another day 

Love ya'll 
XOXO


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Had a very busy day, and now I am exhausted. Started at 9:30 this morning and got back at 4:40 this afternoon. You would think I would have completed my list of errands. Nope, I just ran out of steam. Tomorrow DH and I go to Lake Chautauqua to celebrate SIL birthday with a luncheon out and then a tour of the LYN store. Will be a lovely day.Will continue errands on Thursday if able to walk. lol
> 
> GS congats on winning. What is Harrogate. Not sure I spelled right. Is it a yarn store or a theater you may take bus to. I thought you would be going to ally pally. Are you to far away to attend???? Sorry your plans for knitting turned upside down for you dear. But as you said, tomorrow is another day. Know how you feel.
> 
> ...


Harrogate is a town in the UK. they have a conference centre there and twice a year they have a craft fair on. Ali Pali is a long way from my part of the coumtry so it's too far for me to go. The same fair is on because it travels roud the country.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've a felling today may not be all that fantastic...Here we are at 8.30 and I had to get out of bed because I got an awful thought. I didn't know where the travel instructions were for Edinburgh in October. I know where the tickets are but I don't know what times to travel. I searched for ages then I found them. It's knocked the flaming stuffing out of me this morning. My tummy is startimg to play up and we are supposed to be going for a meal tonight. Do you think my tummy has kicked off a bit because I got all worked up over those tickets? haha. what a flipping state I was in.
Judi I hope you are feeling a bit better love.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jynx please look after yourself love.. Think of yourself as a motor car. It's ok filling up with fuel but sometimes it needs to be looked at, and serviced. 

Maybe it's time to think of you first. that's not being selfish, it's being logical. If you take poorly how will your mam and DH manage eh?Pleae take special care.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy and chilly Surrey. Might have to hunt out the winter woollies today. How is everyone? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've a felling today may not be all that fantastic...Here we are at 8.30 and I had to get out of bed because I got an awful thought. I didn't know where the travel instructions were for Edinburgh in October. I know where the tickets are but I don't know what times to travel. I searched for ages then I found them. It's knocked the flaming stuffing out of me this morning. My tummy is startimg to play up and we are supposed to be going for a meal tonight. Do you think my tummy has kicked off a bit because I got all worked up over those tickets? haha. what a flipping state I was in.
> Judi I hope you are feeling a bit better love.


Stop worryihg we can easiliy find out the times. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning my special friend. I'm fine, tummy a little off, but nothing I cant rule!!! I am the boss. I intend to cook some stewing steak and knit.....What are you doing today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning my special friend. I'm fine, tummy a little off, but nothing I cant rule!!! I am the boss. I intend to cook some stewing steak and knit.....What are you doing today?


I'm collecting LM from school today as she is finding it rasther tiring and then staying with the kids later while Mum and Dad go to B&Q to get curtains. Also hoping to do some more knitting at some point. Just loving beading my ashton.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You've really enjoyed doing that haven't you, I'm quite proud of you. We are picking boys up tomorrow night and may have a take away.. BP and her DH are taking us out for a bar meal. we are going at 6 because it gets too late for us to eat. Did you read I'd lost my time table? I was in a sweat... What if I hadn't realised? hahaha...I'd be lost in the country somewhere. hahaha...I'm a country girl, I'm a novice at public transport...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple you could probably open your own bum bag store. Where do you store so many bags dear??? Yes, wouldn't it be lovely if Jynx and I could meet up and fly over and visit with you all. Dreams sometimes do come true. have to wait and see. I missed going with Nitzi to yarn sale in Canada do to health issues. However, I did get a fortune cookie that said everything is turning to the bright side. It wouldn't lie would it? I'm counting on things getting better.

Hi Pearlie, I have a lovely big cupboard in my craft room that is, I am afraid to say, full with bags that I might just need someday!
Hope you can take it easier today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You've really enjoyed doing that haven't you, I'm quite proud of you. We are picking boys up tomorrow night and may have a take away.. BP and her DH are taking us out for a bar meal. we are going at 6 because it gets too late for us to eat. Did you read I'd lost my time table? I was in a sweat... What if I hadn't realised? hahaha...I'd be lost in the country somewhere. hahaha...I'm a country girl, I'm a novice at public transport...


I will check the times for you, is it Darlington you are getting on the train?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, I get on at Saltburn and change to meet you at Darlington....Anyway I found my time table but you can check if you want to......It says I've got an aisle seat, facing forward, so we'll be able to shout at each other. and we can get up and have giggles and hugs in the aisle. Or I can shoe you all a linedance or two?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes, I get on at Saltburn and change to meet you at Darlington....Anyway I found my time table but you can check if you want to......It says I've got an aisle seat, facing forward, so we'll be able to shout at each other. and we can get up and have giggles and hugs in the aisle. Or I can shoe you all a linedance or two?


I like the idea of linedancing on the train! Our seats are 7A 9A and 10A. What's yours?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hang on while I look


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And coming back coach E 23A 25A and 26A.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hang on while I look


OK. I'm getting so excited. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

2A coach D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

coming back is...1A coach E


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> 2A coach D


That won't be far from us and I've just looked at the ticket and it says the train times on it. Have a look and see if yours has the same. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks like we are all very close going, only a seat in it really. BUT coming back, you're at one end and I'm at the other...boo hoo. To be honest we've done pretty good haven't we?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> coming back is...1A coach E


That's a bit further away but as the train starts at Edinburgh we may be able to persuade someone to move!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, I've noticed the time on the tickets hahaha...Never mind it got me out of my bed hahaha.....do you want a coffee??? starbucks?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks like we are all very close going, only a seat in it really. BUT coming back, you're at one end and I'm at the other...boo hoo. To be honest we've done pretty good haven't we?


The carriage is quite big and if you work out its four across then you should only be a few rows behind/infront of us.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm honesstly getting excited, like a kid...I'm dying to meet up again. I shall have to carm down...I won't have to bring immodium this time (hopefully) hahhahaha....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes, I've noticed the time on the tickets hahaha...Never mind it got me out of my bed hahaha.....do you want a coffee??? starbucks?


Oh that sounds lovely, thank you. Then I must go and tackle some washing, there's a pile of towels and bedding that I still have to do from the kids beds.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to cook some steak...I took it out of the freezer yesterday and forgot we were eatimng out tonight. So I'll cook it and have it another day. It should be ok to be frozen seeing as it's cooked.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a great day everybody....I'll check in later, I'm not going anywhere. I'm going to knit! Byeeeeeeee


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a great day everybody....I'll check in later, I'm not going anywhere. I'm going to knit! Byeeeeeeee


You have a good day too. Not long til Edinburgh. Yippee xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Xiang, above should read rest and pamper. Sorry for fat fingers.


I did wonder about that :lol:

******* UPDATE ON PATTY ********

She remains incommunicado, due to the demise of her MODEM (now that the computer is fit & well) :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not much new around here. Didn't check in with mom today... so sure she didn't take pill or eat.... DH managed to take his own vehicle for a delivery and followed a big rig too closely so has a hole in radiator from a rock. He'll have to borrow mom's car while he is fixing. his. Dentist called and have moved mom's appointment out a week.... I'll have to call her tomorrow, since I told her we would go out to eat or eat here after the dentist.... Guess I'll be grocery shopping, etc. tomorrow. darling son-in-law came and trimmed our big front tree, since of forbade DH to get on a ladder with a chainsaw. Now, if I just remember to call for the big trash pick-up.... Today, being 911 anniversary, and DD in the air all day, have spent a lot of time watching the memorial services and checking on Facebook postings....
> 
> A dear KP friend called today... We try to get together on Tues. She heard my voice (really gone to the dogs) and showed up with the most gorgeous coral roses.... I'll have to see if I post a picture tomorrow.... They are opening sooooo fast though. She brought me to tears.... such a sweetheart.
> 
> ...


I'm ok!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've a felling today may not be all that fantastic...Here we are at 8.30 and I had to get out of bed because I got an awful thought. I didn't know where the travel instructions were for Edinburgh in October. I know where the tickets are but I don't know what times to travel. I searched for ages then I found them. It's knocked the flaming stuffing out of me this morning. My tummy is startimg to play up and we are supposed to be going for a meal tonight. Do you think my tummy has kicked off a bit because I got all worked up over those tickets? haha. what a flipping state I was in.
> Judi I hope you are feeling a bit better love.


Thank you , everyone, for your thoughts - I am a bit better now, there is moisture in the air & that is sorting out the dust & pollen in the air, so might be sorted by the end of the week end :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've a felling today may not be all that fantastic...Here we are at 8.30 and I had to get out of bed because I got an awful thought. I didn't know where the travel instructions were for Edinburgh in October. I know where the tickets are but I don't know what times to travel. I searched for ages then I found them. It's knocked the flaming stuffing out of me this morning. My tummy is startimg to play up and we are supposed to be going for a meal tonight. Do you think my tummy has kicked off a bit because I got all worked up over those tickets? haha. what a flipping state I was in.
> Judi I hope you are feeling a bit better love.


Yes Susan, I DO think you got yourself all worked up and your tummy responded! Let that be a lesson to remain calm and serene! :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope you get to your meal and that all is well with your tum!! XXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning my special friend. I'm fine, tummy a little off, but nothing I cant rule!!! I am the boss. I intend to cook some stewing steak and knit.....What are you doing today?


Ooh,l I'm doing stewing steak today, in the slow cooker with lots of veggies!! Doing that as we are having lunch out and then off to the flicks this afternoon to see Anna Karenina!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Londy & Purple, are you catching up or cruising KP


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Right, I've caught up and now I bet you've all gawn!! Anyway, Susan, you sound calmer now, enjoy your knitting day. PV hope your beading goes well, I have started a lilac lacy scarf for DD for Christmas, it's in 3ply, got it from the charity shop just to test the pattern, which I made up. How far do you thinK 3oz will go. No yardage but I think I need about 433 yards.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Londy & Purple, are you catching up or cruising KP


Hello sweetie! I have caught up now, so glad to find you are still here, I get lonely when I'm here on m y own, with the tumbleweed blowing along!  Glad the dust is finally settling and making you feel a bit better. Say 'Hi' to PC for me if you speak!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, I've caught up and now I bet you've all gawn!! Anyway, Susan, you sound calmer now, enjoy your knitting day. PV hope your beading goes well, I have started a lilac lacy scarf for DD for Christmas, it's in 3ply, got it from the charity shop just to test the pattern, which I made up. How far do you thinK 3oz will go. No yardage but I think I need about 433 yards.


I can't start my shawl yet, I am waiting on a swift to arrive, so I can wind it into a ball - I have 2000 m of yarn :XD: :roll: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Londy & Purple, are you catching up or cruising KP
> ...


Yeah, it does get lonely when everyone else has gone - I am totally in the wrong timezone


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Of course! I'm moaning but it happens to you all the time, you are a brave one! I meant to check out exactly what a Swift was and how it works, although I have never yet bought skeined yarn, I may get some for this scarf for DD. I remember as a kid holding my arms out for what seemed like hours, so my mum or grandma could wind yarn. I wonder what response you would get from today's kids?! I wouldn't have dared said 'No'!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Going to sew until it is time to go out! have a good one, whatever it is, catch you later! XXXXXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I wouldn't ask anyone to hold their arms out for these skeins, they are quite large & their arms would get sore. I used to help mum out with her yarn, but then she got a swift after we all left home - she used to spin her own yarn. It's actually called an umbrella swift & I have bought a wooden one


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going to sew until it is time to go out! have a good one, whatever it is, catch you later! XXXXXX


Ok, have a great day xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Right. I'm hungry. That's a good sign. I'm off to find out what's available that I might fancy. I really fancy hot cross buns with lots of butter, but DH is out, and I know there are none of those in the house. I might have to actually get dressed and pop down the road to the corner shop. Everyone should have a corner shop!
> ...


They didn't have any. I didn't make it down there myself. Horrid day yesterday, but ended up with a small plate of Chicken Rogan - from the shops opposite, where the bus stop is. We've got it all!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I hope it passes quickly. It's as frsutrating as anything.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Right. I'm hungry. That's a good sign. I'm off to find out what's available that I might fancy. I really fancy hot cross buns with lots of butter, but DH is out, and I know there are none of those in the house. I might have to actually get dressed and pop down the road to the corner shop. Everyone should have a corner shop!
> ...


Oh it does! I treat it as milk on tap, since I drink so mch of it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I love milk - would live on it & nothing else, but I have to do a 16 km round trip to get it & the closer shops don't have the milk that I need :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


So glad you are feeling better Saxy. I love milk - would live on it & nothing else, but I have to do a 16 km round trip to get it & the closer shops don't have the milk that I need :-( :-(


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've a felling today may not be all that fantastic...Here we are at 8.30 and I had to get out of bed because I got an awful thought. I didn't know where the travel instructions were for Edinburgh in October. I know where the tickets are but I don't know what times to travel. I searched for ages then I found them. It's knocked the flaming stuffing out of me this morning. My tummy is startimg to play up and we are supposed to be going for a meal tonight. Do you think my tummy has kicked off a bit because I got all worked up over those tickets? haha. what a flipping state I was in.
> Judi I hope you are feeling a bit better love.


Yes, it would upset your tummy. We've all had moments like that when we suddenly NEED to know something. NOW.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Not much new around here. Didn't check in with mom today... so sure she didn't take pill or eat.... DH managed to take his own vehicle for a delivery and followed a big rig too closely so has a hole in radiator from a rock. He'll have to borrow mom's car while he is fixing. his. Dentist called and have moved mom's appointment out a week.... I'll have to call her tomorrow, since I told her we would go out to eat or eat here after the dentist.... Guess I'll be grocery shopping, etc. tomorrow. darling son-in-law came and trimmed our big front tree, since of forbade DH to get on a ladder with a chainsaw. Now, if I just remember to call for the big trash pick-up.... Today, being 911 anniversary, and DD in the air all day, have spent a lot of time watching the memorial services and checking on Facebook postings....
> ...


Good! You stay strong for the rest of us! You are so active, but with relaxing things of YOUR choice. That's what keeps you young, fit and beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm afraid I practically have lived on nothing else for a week, but cold milkis just SO refreshing. I used to drink 3 pints an evening from the NAAFI when I was in the Army. I must drink nearly that now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I've caught up with my KP friends, had a bath, and it's 12.30 already. I need to get dressed before DH and DS come home and we have to go to our meeting. What I need to do now more than anything is walk. Before I sieze up.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning. It is to be a sunny and warm day here today. Off to the Lake this morning. so just a quick hello to everyone. Hope any who feel ill are beginning to feel much improved and that everyone can enjoy their day.Hope to be back later today. Want to take pictures if they allow of this new lys we are going to. Will post if I can get them. Love to all. Purly


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Evening all. Technology is a wonderful thing when it works. :roll: 

Have finally fixed my laptop.......twice....and then our modem died. :? 

So several hundred $$ later, I think I might be a bit vocal again. 

Just sending a quick hi to everyone and I'm off to bed. Night, night. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Evening all. Technology is a wonderful thing when it works. :roll:
> 
> Have finally fixed my laptop.......twice....and then our modem died. :?
> 
> ...


Yay ....... So glad all is fixed again xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:43 am EDT and 19'C (66'F) and humid. The air con is going back on again for the next couple of days.
I've been knitting and crochetted and not doing much. My blue spider motifs are starting to look like something wearable. I'll post when I've got them all together.
Tonight we're taking DD over a couple of towns for an Imperial Garden pig out for her birthday.
Tomorrow I'm going back to Listowel again. They're bringing in a truck of the yarn that I wanted to get last month, so I'm going again. This will be my last trip to Listowel for this year, so they better have the right stuff this time.
Hope everyone who is under the weather looks after themselves and gets better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Evening all. Technology is a wonderful thing when it works. :roll:
> 
> Have finally fixed my laptop.......twice....and then our modem died. :?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear from you again. Modems are such a pain, even when they have all their lights on, you can't tell if they are really working, unless you can't get on the internet. I've found the best thing to do with them is eliminate everything else that could cause the problem, 
AND THEN BUY A NEW MODEM !!!  
I want a modem with a little display on it, so it can tell me when something is wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning. It is to be a sunny and warm day here today. Off to the Lake this morning. so just a quick hello to everyone. Hope any who feel ill are beginning to feel much improved and that everyone can enjoy their day.Hope to be back later today. Want to take pictures if they allow of this new lys we are going to. Will post if I can get them. Love to all. Purly


Have fun playing with all the fibres. Hope you find something lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Sorry can't see the attraction to the white stuff. I put a dribble on my cereal, just enough to wet it and only drink the white stuff when it's had chocolate added. Haven't for years.
I've got too much calcium in my system. I had to give up wearing contacts because I had so much calcium that it was coming out in my tears and gumming up my contacts. I can only hope that I continue like this in the future and osteo won't be a problem.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've a felling today may not be all that fantastic...Here we are at 8.30 and I had to get out of bed because I got an awful thought. I didn't know where the travel instructions were for Edinburgh in October. I know where the tickets are but I don't know what times to travel. I searched for ages then I found them. It's knocked the flaming stuffing out of me this morning. My tummy is startimg to play up and we are supposed to be going for a meal tonight. Do you think my tummy has kicked off a bit because I got all worked up over those tickets? haha. what a flipping state I was in.
> ...


I just hate when that 'need to know something' wakes me up from a deep sleep and I have to find out before it will let me sleep again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm talking to past conversations a lot on here lately.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I bought one of the Amish flat ones from Amazon. I think it is great because I can take it all apart and it fits in my WIP bucket when I'm not using it. I love making cakes from my skeins (OK that sounds weird )
I used to use the backs of the dining room chairs but the cats kept getting involved.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > coming back is...1A coach E
> ...


Or just have a conversation from one end of the coach to the other, that might convince someone that you need to sit closer together.  :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm honesstly getting excited, like a kid...I'm dying to meet up again. I shall have to carm down...I won't have to bring immodium this time (hopefully) hahhahaha....


Drink herbal tea, or a nice hot chocolate. That should keep your tummy calm.
(Maybe bring the immodium anyways, your tummy seems to overreact to stress and overexcitement)

:-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from cloudy and chilly Surrey. Might have to hunt out the winter woollies today. How is everyone? xx


Time to start making mitts, and socks, and hats, and scarves.

ooo So many WIPs, so little time....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning my special friend. I'm fine, tummy a little off, but nothing I cant rule!!! I am the boss. I intend to cook some stewing steak and knit.....What are you doing today?
> ...


I must try beading something. Haven't done that yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You've really enjoyed doing that haven't you, I'm quite proud of you. We are picking boys up tomorrow night and may have a take away.. BP and her DH are taking us out for a bar meal. we are going at 6 because it gets too late for us to eat. Did you read I'd lost my time table? I was in a sweat... What if I hadn't realised? hahaha...I'd be lost in the country somewhere. hahaha...I'm a country girl, I'm a novice at public transport...


I'm a country girl too. I'd take horse and buggy land over public transit land anytime. There are too many smells in the city and it's all too loud. But I always take public transit when I go to Toronto, cause I really hate driving in there. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Went to the shoulder doc today with Lisa . We managed to have a few laughs despite the doc visit lol.
> Stopped at Hobby Lobby on the way there and Joanns on the way back haha .. loads of fun there
> 
> Doc gave me yet another 4 weeks of PT and added some neck stuff to it ... bulging disc is a bit worse and he thinks could be contributing to the pain in the arm :| we shall see .
> ...


Hey Link, I'm on vacation. Being VERY intermittent. Loved your picture of the teapot. If the rest of the quilt is like that, it will turn out beautifully. I couldn't do any stitchwork like that unless I had a REALLY BIG magnifying glass.

Sorry to hear that DH is doing shelving wrong. Maybe he needs more support on the wall that he is hanging the shelving from. Could he put a sheet of plywood up over the wall, then he could put the shelves up and they are guaranteed to stay put.

My mum has problems with the discs in her neck. She had an accident that compressed all of them. It makes her hands go numb. Hope yours get straightened out. Too bad that the PT isn't really helping.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly..... I have no passport.... Gerry's grandmother came from Ireland as a widow with a few kids..... She remarried here.. Gerry's dad and younger brother are both deceased and my SIL took her sons and the ashes of both to Ireland to scatter them hither and yon. She didn't tell us about the trip because it was while I was going through chemo. Gerry would love to make that trip...... Given that DD is probably going to leave the airline... we figure any traveling we want to do had better be soon... Budget would never let us pay full price for tickets!!!! One of us needs to win the lottery......


I keep buying the tickets :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm logging off. Time to sew up some more spiders.
I'll be off tomorrow on the road, but I'll try to get on again Friday.
Good bye dear friends, wherever and whenever you are.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy.... You are just much to busy to take time for an ache or pain!!!!!

Nitzi - I am so jealous of the Amish swift..... i have a metal one that I don't like and mom has a wooden one that I'd like to confiscate but it is also an unbrella style. I' may have you take a picture for me sometime so DH could duplicate.... I can't do the white stuff either..... Maybe with a piece of chocolate cake!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patti - glad to see you live again on the internet.

Xiang - can't wait to see this new yarn.... and glad you are feeling better.

I'm off to call mom in a few minutes. Glued to the TV on yet another sad day for America. Not the way to wake up... though I'm not sure I ever slept. G is going out to work on car so I guess I'll throw some laundry in the washer...

Purly...... have a great day at the lake. Sounds like the perfect Fall day....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm all ready for my friend to take us out for tea. I was going to put a dress on, but you know, I only feel any good in trousers. Isn't that awful

Binky and Linky have sent me a wonderful gift today. Isn't it great having friends eh???? Definitely better than some relations........ I'm going to catch up. I'm only a couple behind...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, I've caught up and now I bet you've all gawn!! Anyway, Susan, you sound calmer now, enjoy your knitting day. PV hope your beading goes well, I have started a lilac lacy scarf for DD for Christmas, it's in 3ply, got it from the charity shop just to test the pattern, which I made up. How far do you thinK 3oz will go. No yardage but I think I need about 433 yards.


half way round the british Isles


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm in the RIGHT time zone and I still miss the rest of them.....hahahahaha.I think I talk to you more than this UK bunch...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

patrican said:


> Evening all. Technology is a wonderful thing when it works. :roll:
> 
> Have finally fixed my laptop.......twice....and then our modem died. :?
> 
> ...


My hi's slower than yours is hahahahaha
lovely to have you home with us :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > You've really enjoyed doing that haven't you, I'm quite proud of you. We are picking boys up tomorrow night and may have a take away.. BP and her DH are taking us out for a bar meal. we are going at 6 because it gets too late for us to eat. Did you read I'd lost my time table? I was in a sweat... What if I hadn't realised? hahaha...I'd be lost in the country somewhere. hahaha...I'm a country girl, I'm a novice at public transport...
> ...


Nice to see you again Nitz...Don't work too hard :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to do some knitting now, before I go out. I've had a very good knitting day. DH has been bored all day, so I asked him if he wanted to learn how to knit.....He doesn't ever swear you know and he didn't today neither....Just imagine a dirty look as bad as the very very worst word in the world. So I think the answer was no!!!! Well, I'm not the one bored....See you after I come back in. I won't be late


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


My lot love to hold the yarn for me. It must be the novelty. I too remember doing the same for my mum.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> Evening all. Technology is a wonderful thing when it works. :roll:
> 
> Have finally fixed my laptop.......twice....and then our modem died. :?
> 
> ...


Hi right back at you. Glad you are back up and running.

My charger stopped working and got a new one. Now that doesn't work. Also got a new battery and that appears to be working ell. No more having to recharge every twenty minutes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Yay for Worthing!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Wow, thanks for that!!! I am actually incredibly lazy and I think that's the answer!! Ok everybody, stop dashing about being busy, get your derriere on a chair and put your feet up!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> Evening all. Technology is a wonderful thing when it works. :roll:
> 
> Have finally fixed my laptop.......twice....and then our modem died. :?
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back PC, glad everything is ship-shape again and you can communicate with the world - especially us!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Ooh, that's unusual but, as you say, could well bode well for creak-free senior years!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm all ready for my friend to take us out for tea. I was going to put a dress on, but you know, I only feel any good in trousers. Isn't that awful
> 
> Binky and Linky have sent me a wonderful gift today. Isn't it great having friends eh???? Definitely better than some relations........ I'm going to catch up. I'm only a couple behind...


You're not alone hon, I often think I'll smarten up a bit and put on a skirt or dress but they just don't feel right! Put my socks and jeans on for the first time in ages today, can't remember what I used to wear before it was hot all the time!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I've caught up and now I bet you've all gawn!! Anyway, Susan, you sound calmer now, enjoy your knitting day. PV hope your beading goes well, I have started a lilac lacy scarf for DD for Christmas, it's in 3ply, got it from the charity shop just to test the pattern, which I made up. How far do you thinK 3oz will go. No yardage but I think I need about 433 yards.
> ...


That should do it then!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, done it again, caught up and there's no-one here!! Went to see the film Anna Karenina this afternoon, my, she was a minx, girl after me own heart!! I am getting on with GS's Ben 10 sweater but it's a long time since I last did any intarsia and I forgot how tangled up the yarn gets, anyone found an answer to that? Hope you're all ok, I'm off to watch TV and carry on with my DD's lacy scarf. Catch you later or on the morrow!! Love yas!! XXXXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, done it again, caught up and there's no-one here!! Went to see the film Anna Karenina this afternoon, my, she was a minx, girl after me own heart!! I am getting on with GS's Ben 10 sweater but it's a long time since I last did any intarsia and I forgot how tangled up the yarn gets, anyone found an answer to that? Hope you're all ok, I'm off to watch TV and carry on with my DD's lacy scarf. Catch you later or on the morrow!! Love yas!! XXXXX


I wish you'd stop saying you are knitting me a Ben 10 Jumper hahahaha.......do they do it in big bosom sizes?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's just little me, clocking in after my tea out....OOOOOOO I'm absolutely full as a gun.....It was lovely...I had steak pie which would have fed an army, salad and chips.......THEN, prorifferoles!!!!! 8 of them with whipped fresh cream on. I'll never eat again. I'll never sleep....hahahaha...there were a couple of strawberry's on my pudding also, but I was GOOD...I gave the to my lovely DH (who's had a face like a freaking fiddle all day)because of the seeds.....I'm not tempting my luck....What have you all been up to?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going now girls, I'm going to lie in my bed and watch my TV. I'll see you in the morning.....night all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's just little me, clocking in after my tea out....OOOOOOO I'm absolutely full as a gun.....It was lovely...I had steak pie which would have fed an army, salad and chips.......THEN, prorifferoles!!!!! 8 of them with whipped fresh cream on. I'll never eat again. I'll never sleep....hahahaha...there were a couple of strawberry's on my pudding also, but I was GOOD...I gave the to my lovely DH (who's had a face like a freaking fiddle all day)because of the seeds.....I'm not tempting my luck....What have you all been up to?


Because of the seeds?

Well if you had eaten the strawberries that would have been greedy  
Your meal sounds scrummy, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, done it again, caught up and there's no-one here!! Went to see the film Anna Karenina this afternoon, my, she was a minx, girl after me own heart!! I am getting on with GS's Ben 10 sweater but it's a long time since I last did any intarsia and I forgot how tangled up the yarn gets, anyone found an answer to that? Hope you're all ok, I'm off to watch TV and carry on with my DD's lacy scarf. Catch you later or on the morrow!! Love yas!! XXXXX
> ...


Yes but that's called a Ben 38DD!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Children collected from school, homework done and fed them while M&D went shopping for curtains, loo brush and all the other essentials tht you need in a nee house.
Up and out early tomorrow so probably wont get on here until the evening.
Off to bed now. Will do catch up tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Back from the lake. We had a lovely meal for lunch. Then my SIL and I went to Bemis Point to the lys and guess what is was closed. Will open tomorrow. I won't be there. Guess will wait until next year. However we did go to the Chautauqua Institute and went to their lovely yarn shop. No picts taken. They did have gorgeous yarns, but did not buy anything there. Certainly enjoyed feeling all the beautiful yarns though. Enjoyed sitting out at the cottage and enjoyed the sun and beautiful lake. Great day had by all.
Will catch up tomorrow. Tired from all the fresh air. Love to all. Purly


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Returning from the shadow world of no computer or internet.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

patrican said:


> Returning from the shadow world of no computer or internet.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


And now it is Lisa's turn ... her phone and computer is out today and the kids rely on it for their school work  and she relies on it for KP !!!

She was sad and misses you all .. they are suppose to send someone out tomorrow to look at it and hopefully she will be up and running again soon 

Im hooked up on the monitor now , so far not had any real episodes to report so i am hoping that this will be worth it :|.

I dont drink the white stuff either Nitzi , it hurts my tummy  I stay away from ALL dairy as much as possible .

GSusan , Lisa and I are glad you got your post today  There are other surprises in the works for alot of you others on here  lol 
You will just have to wait and see though 

Lots of Love to you all 
XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:43 am EDT and 19'C (66'F) and humid. The air con is going back on again for the next couple of days.
> I've been knitting and crochetted and not doing much. My blue spider motifs are starting to look like something wearable. I'll post when I've got them all together.
> Tonight we're taking DD over a couple of towns for an Imperial Garden pig out for her birthday.
> Tomorrow I'm going back to Listowel again. They're bringing in a truck of the yarn that I wanted to get last month, so I'm going again. This will be my last trip to Listowel for this year, so they better have the right stuff this time.
> Hope everyone who is under the weather looks after themselves and gets better.


Hello there, I - for one - am feeling much better since the small amount of rain we have had recently ..... Hooray ..... :thumbup:

I am in Adelaide now & the weather has gone back to almost winter temps! & I don't like it - I want nice warm weather again


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all. Technology is a wonderful thing when it works. :roll:
> ...


That would be excellent, when you find one, let me know :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I have a brother who doesn't like milk, but I love it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm logging off. Time to sew up some more spiders.
> I'll be off tomorrow on the road, but I'll try to get on again Friday.
> Good bye dear friends, wherever and whenever you are.


Will you post a photo of the spiders, please :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Back from the lake. We had a lovely meal for lunch. Then my SIL and I went to Bemis Point to the lys and guess what is was closed. Will open tomorrow. I won't be there. Guess will wait until next year. However we did go to the Chautauqua Institute and went to their lovely yarn shop. No picts taken. They did have gorgeous yarns, but did not buy anything there. Certainly enjoyed feeling all the beautiful yarns though. Enjoyed sitting out at the cottage and enjoyed the sun and beautiful lake. Great day had by all.
> Will catch up tomorrow. Tired from all the fresh air. Love to all. Purly


I'm glad you had a good time purley. It will have done you good....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning from the NE. of UK. It's greyish and dull and cool.We are collecting boys from school today. It seems so long snce we did that. We may go shopping first,but I haven't made my mind up yet because I'm just up out of bed.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning from the NE. of UK. It's greyish and dull and cool.We are collecting boys from school today. It seems so long snce we did that. We may go shopping first,but I haven't made my mind up yet because I'm just up out of bed.


Good Morning GSusan  
Feeling better today ? Tummy not acting out ? 

I have yet to go to bed again , but i am getting tired enough soon i think .
Wanted to see if i could catch someone on here for a change before i go to sleep


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its lovely to see you Linky. I texted you yesterday about my gifts, did you get it? Thanks so much.. I showed my BP last night. I said it was from linky and binky, she says who the hecks that? hahahaha......how are you today or tonight love?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its lovely to see you Linky. I texted you yesterday about my gifts, did you get it? Thanks so much.. I showed my BP last night. I said it was from linky and binky, she says who the hecks that? hahahaha......how are you today or tonight love?


Im okay , still feeling not right , but we will get me straight , i am sitting in my sewing room with the TV on working on the teapots  
But i might have to go to sleep soon i am getting a tired headache .

Linky and Binky aren't we just cute like that ! HAHA 
Yes i got your text , i answered it but it was later in the day when i could get a chance to do it . 
DS has been keeping me busy with his theater stuff , he is in a school musical .. Dr.Suess's Suessical LOL ... he is a "who" and "jungle creature" lol .

I love having little notebooks i can write out things to do or patterns to take on the go ... thought you might like it , it was soo pretty  ! 
Did i send enough of the stoppers? are they the right sizes ? I can send different ones or more if you need them ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry there was no pudding this time LOL .

We thought it would take too long to ship , so we left it out


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Linky this lap top is acting up. I'm sorry /i didn't answer......I think I'm back now..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Linky this lap top is acting up. I'm sorry /i didn't answer......I think I'm back now..


Your fine , i have to go to bed anyway , i cant see straight i am so tired 

DS is getting up for school so maybe i can rest now ... 
I seem to be sleeping best when the boys leave for the day haha !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

What is the smallest size needles that you use on a regular basis ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Usually a 10 UK size...3.25mm....Don't you go getting any more ideas lady...I'm fine for these needle stoppers hahaha..Spend some money on YOU.... xxxxx love you...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going out to the post office now to collect my pension....I always feel old when I say that hahahaah....love you...byeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Usually a 10 UK size...3.25mm....Don't you go getting any more ideas lady...I'm fine for these needle stoppers hahaha..Spend some money on YOU.... xxxxx love you...


those stoppers were cheap cheap cheap lol

If you need them any smaller tell me okay ?  !! I mean it !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going out to the post office now to collect my pension....I always feel old when I say that hahahaah....love you...byeeeeeeeeee....


Go on then you  
Love you too ...

Have a good day , im off to bed  
((hugs))


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Purly..... I have no passport.... Gerry's grandmother came from Ireland as a widow with a few kids..... She remarried here.. Gerry's dad and younger brother are both deceased and my SIL took her sons and the ashes of both to Ireland to scatter them hither and yon. She didn't tell us about the trip because it was while I was going through chemo. Gerry would love to make that trip...... Given that DD is probably going to leave the airline... we figure any traveling we want to do had better be soon... Budget would never let us pay full price for tickets!!!! One of us needs to win the lottery......
> ...


I won £10 yesterday! Made me smile.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning. Just arose from my bed. Is supposed 82 degrees and sunny today, but then the next few days will be in the 60's with some rain for tomorrow. Guess Autumn is on it's way. Chores to do and need to finish up errands today.

Xiang, your temperatures seem to drastically change depending where you are located. Is Adelaide far from your home that it is so cold??

Saxy congrats on your winnings. More money for Edinburgh yea!!!!

Linky, hope you can catch a couple of winks before your dy starts. Hope the Holter monitor helps in diagnosising any heart arrythmias. Hope for great test results for you. Tell Binky we miss her and hope repair man keeps his word and fixes everything right as aqain for her tomorrow. Will the children have a free day today from schooling???

GS have fun with your GSs today. Know how much you miss them. How are the sweaters coming along???Found a pattern in a catalogue sent to me by WEB;s yarn co. for a long cape like cover up. It has slits at the side for your arms. I am thinking of ordering the pattern and making it for myself. It would be ideal traveling back and forth to Florida. Especially in the chilly weather. Not sure how to try to post a picture on here of it. Might ask DH to scan it for me and see if that works.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like everyone is gone for the moment. I'll check back later today. Sending best wishes to all my lovely friends. have a great day.Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. Just arose from my bed. Is supposed 82 degrees and sunny today, but then the next few days will be in the 60's with some rain for tomorrow. Guess Autumn is on it's way. Chores to do and need to finish up errands today.
> 
> Xiang, your temperatures seem to drastically change depending where you are located. Is Adelaide far from your home that it is so cold??
> 
> ...


Hello!!! I am back, repair man got here early and fixed us all up!! kids had a free day yesterday as there is nothing that they can do offline, just what they needed another day to be behind oh well couldn't be helped on our part, but I tell you if we have this problem again I will definately know someone is messing with the box outside it was open so rain got in the wire and he said that he put a weather proof coupling on it and zip tied the door shut so we will see,

I did catch up and everything and I will have you know I cant remember anything that is so bad, ok I remember a little bit Saxy I love the white stuff with popcorn yummy!!!
Grandma Susan so glad you liked your needle stoppers, Purly so glad you had a nice day at the lake sounds like alot of fun since we had no internet yesterday we spent a couple of hours outside pressure washing the deck and the siding on the house it looks soooo much better now we are going to try to cook out this weekend and wanted to have it all cleaned up


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Usually a 10 UK size...3.25mm....Don't you go getting any more ideas lady...I'm fine for these needle stoppers hahaha..Spend some money on YOU.... xxxxx love you...
> ...


I think she would need the green ones for that size wouldn't she?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Returning from the shadow world of no computer or internet.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes this was me yesterday, so glad you are back we really missed you!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Now we just need Sharon, Tammie, Shand and Mcpasty to check in and all will be well.

Gotta go teach now Love and hugs to all!!!! 

Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Patti - glad to see you live again on the internet.
> 
> Xiang - can't wait to see this new yarn.... and glad you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


I am just hoping that there is still have some left for me :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. Just arose from my bed. Is supposed 82 degrees and sunny today, but then the next few days will be in the 60's with some rain for tomorrow. Guess Autumn is on it's way. Chores to do and need to finish up errands today.
> 
> Xiang, your temperatures seem to drastically change depending where you are located. Is Adelaide far from your home that it is so cold??
> 
> ...


Not that far, only a 3 hour drive or 300 km, whichever you understand best :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a day out in London and did some purple shopping. On the train coming home was a young woman knitting socks, I was doing some crochet so of course we got chatting. Received some sideways glances from the other passengers and even the train guard made a comment.
Jow is everyone today. I have sent a text to Tammie, but haven;t had a reply yet. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bit tired so going tohave an early night. Catch you all tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. Just arose from my bed. Is supposed 82 degrees and sunny today, but then the next few days will be in the 60's with some rain for tomorrow. Guess Autumn is on it's way. Chores to do and need to finish up errands today.
> 
> Xiang, your temperatures seem to drastically change depending where you are located. Is Adelaide far from your home that it is so cold??


Hi Pearlie, Although Xiang and I are not that far away, the climate zones change quite a lot in that 300kms. She lives in an arid zone and Adelaide is more temperate. In Australia, the further north you go, the hotter and drier the climate gets. On average the temps where Xiang lives are 3 - 5*C warmer than where I live - at least during the day, reverse that for night temps, because we get more cloud cover, so nights are not usually as frosty here.

Think the reverse of America, I think - if you check out latitudes for both countries, and the different areas in them, you might get a bit of an idea about the climate (at least a vague one anyway.  )


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Returning from the shadow world of no computer or internet.
> ...


So glad your problem didn't take as long to fix as mine did. :thumbup: Hope your kids made good use of their day off. ;-)

Miss 15 here is learning the ways of the working world and seems to be turning into Miss Super Efficient. She has started doing double school time, so she can still have her fun times. No nagging on my part, it's all her own decision - I think I'm liking this. :thumbup: Now to just get her to get herself ready on time............


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a day out in London and did some purple shopping. On the train coming home was a young woman knitting socks, I was doing some crochet so of course we got chatting. Received some sideways glances from the other passengers and even the train guard made a comment.
> Jow is everyone today. I have sent a text to Tammie, but haven;t had a reply yet. xxx


I love that term "purple shopping". I understand the context, but my imagination is going wild - something tp do with my weird state of mind I think. :lol: I could have loads of fun with this - shopping in all the different colours of the rainbow depending on your mood ......... a touch of the 60's psychodelic for me right now would probably suit. :lol: Don't ask me why, :lol:  :roll:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Well it's 7:30 am and I have 2 girls to drop off to a friend's place early this morning so they can go to a play. After that I am going to spend the day in wonderful solitude and playing with all sorts of craft stuff. I have a sock in progress - Judi, I finally stopped going cross eyed and worked out all the heel stuff :thumbup: , there is my cross stitch plus a few things that I want to sew. I might even get exciting and finish a quilt - though that may be a bit ambitious. The girls won't be home until about 10 tonight, so have to make this day count. The dog and cat had better behave. :lol: 

Hugs to all PC / Smiley (whatever  ) xxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have completed all my errands for today. Now to start on the chores. NOT, is too late. Well tomorrow will try again to do chores.Have had a very nice day as I hope you all have had. Tomorrow I go see my primary doctor for the last time this year. Won't see her again till next May.DD will be going into hospital outpatient dept. twice next week for Iron therapy. Hopefully he will feel energized for awhile. 

Smiley glad you are back with us. It always seems to be something with computers. Love Londy's item she sent regarding computers.
Binky glad you are also back with us. Did the repair man think someone had purposely done something to your outside connection??Glad he fixed it up for you. Have fun with the BBQ this weekend
Purple sounds like you had a great day shopping. You and the young lady knitting socks must have been a hit on the train.

Off for the evening. Runway on tonight. Love that show. Everyone have a lovely evening/day/night, where ever you are located. Love Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Mean DH is having Iron therapy, not daughter. Sorry.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well for DH Pearly. Sleep well. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello anyone ? ... No One home? 

Today was interesting , Mom and Dad broke down at the grocery store so i picked them up and took them home . 

Dropped the monitor off at hospital and came home and havent done much of anything else all day .
Found out the weird smell when we use the dryer is the big plastic outlet thingy burning ! so thats turned off at the breaker till it can be replaced tomorrow ... 

Too bad i have a washer full of towels and i dont have a clothes line here .

Other than that stuff it has been a fairly quiet day here .
I need to get moving on some knit projects that need finishing , and i am making progress with the teapots and the dragonfly's ... i also want to get the material and start getting the lettering for my tena quilt drawn out .

Hope everyone has had a wonderful day .

AuntieP .. haha i agree about the purple shopping .. but it sounds great to me as i LOVE all things purple too  

Did you find alot of purple stuff PurpleV?
Im gonna let the doggie out , i will be back in a little bit .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok im back , but i think i will go ahead and try to get some sleep now  

Hugs to everyone .

Talk to you all soon


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone we've got a beautiful blue sky but it's windy. I'm going to the Drs. to get my blood taken, to see how well I'm doing on my pills. I KNOW I'm doing well. the nurse (carol) will take it and I'll go back next week for the results...Which reminds me...I'm on a biddy trip next week. OMG not again......

Sorry I never clocked out last night. We were at the boy's until after 8 and I was tired when I came in and went to bed. we had a lovely night. We all had fish and chips and DIL had to go to a "Jamie Oliver" party, (whatever that is), so GS2 and me played "logo". It's a very good board game.....GS 2 was in his own tennage world. He did his homework then disappeared in to the great blue yonder AKA his bedroom. To go on his lap top and talk to his friends on-line.....They don't have to go out and play these days do they? hahaha...I'll hang about here for a while then I'll have to go.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm having a few probs with my lap top this morning. I WAS yesterday if I remember. I've restarted it but not a lot has changed . I'll do it again I think.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to see the nurse. I'll call in later....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all!! It's all go go go round here, out all day yesterday and today I am escorting my friend to Heathrow airport as she is off to visit her DD and sister in Auckland NZ for four weeks. I tried to stow away in her suitcase so I could drop by and give my gd in Wellington a cuddle but it was too full!! Back later!! XXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. Had a day out in London and did some purple shopping. On the train coming home was a young woman knitting socks, I was doing some crochet so of course we got chatting. Received some sideways glances from the other passengers and even the train guard made a comment.
> ...


Hi patticake, Nice to see you and glad you are back in the computing world. It was truly a psychodelic experience. Lots of hippy style shops and I bought some funky cargo pants and a lovely purple long cardigan. Oh and a scarf and a purse! How re you and the family? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. How is everyone today? xxx


Good morning, Purple - I have just got back to DD's home, after spending the afternoon at the Adelaide Show (got lost a few times) and ot 1.3kg of a silvery grey 8 ply Alpaca. I will be making a jacket out of this yarn for next cold season :thumbup:

I am EXHAUSTED now, so will be resting & knitting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. How is everyone today? xxx
> ...


Hi Xiang, Sounds like a good exhausted to me. I was the same after all my shopping yesterday. The alpaca sounds lovely. xxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Well hi to you. Glad you had a colourful day :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Oh it was really colourful. In fact my eyes hurt there was so much colour!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. How is everyone today? xxx
> ...


Glad you didn't stay lost - I was trying to keep a lookout for any flares being sent up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. Had a day out in London and did some purple shopping. On the train coming home was a young woman knitting socks, I was doing some crochet so of course we got chatting. Received some sideways glances from the other passengers and even the train guard made a comment.
> ...


I would love to see a shop like that also, I loved the psychaedelic era - lovely bright colours :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


So my 60's psychodellic thing was right on target - must have got the vibes. ;-)


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


They call it mellow yellow, ........sing along if you want ....can't remember the words .....know the tune though.... :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Well it's 7:30 am and I have 2 girls to drop off to a friend's place early this morning so they can go to a play. After that I am going to spend the day in wonderful solitude and playing with all sorts of craft stuff. I have a sock in progress - Judi, I finally stopped going cross eyed and worked out all the heel stuff :thumbup: , there is my cross stitch plus a few things that I want to sew. I might even get exciting and finish a quilt - though that may be a bit ambitious. The girls won't be home until about 10 tonight, so have to make this day count. The dog and cat had better behave. :lol:
> 
> Hugs to all PC / Smiley (whatever  ) xxxxxx


That's great, now that you have mastered it, I might have to try it :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I would love to see a shop like that also, I loved the psychaedelic era - lovely bright colours :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

I think I've got a photo, hang on - yes here it is!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning to you all...I'm back from the nurse..Bright and breezy...It's freezing outside. I wore my chunky jacket. DH is just getting up now...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Quite rightly!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning to you all...I'm back from the nurse..Bright and breezy...It's freezing outside. I wore my chunky jacket. DH is just getting up now...


Morning Susan, How are the boys - did gs manage to wangle a day off school? None too warm here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

No he didn't...At least I don't think so. when him and me got talking to each other in private (haha). He was getting table tennis, and he says he doesn't like table tennis!!!!. I would understand it if he was hopeless with a bat and ball, but nevertheless, that seemed to be the reason....When we got playing board games etc, there wasn't much running to the toilet...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No he didn't...At least I don't think so. when him and me got talking to each other in private (haha). He was getting table tennis, and he says he doesn't like table tennis!!!!. I would understand it if he was hopeless with a bat and ball, but nevertheless, that seemed to be the reason....When we got playing board games etc, there wasn't much running to the toilet...


Glad he's ok. They do get themselves worried over little things. My gs loves table tennis, but he does get verry annoyed when I play him with a bat in each hand - can't understand why! How was the blood taking?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


We accosted a policeman and he gave us directions out :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I hope you accosted hin with a smile and a flutter of eye lashes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Will post pictures after I get home. Also got a shopping trolley & some really nice tea as well


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMGoodness....DS damaged his propellor on Sunday, so when we went up last night, DH has been given the job to rebuild it up!!!...So now he won't be bored for a while. He has to go shopping this morningfor some odds and ends. OMGoodness (again). ~This means that I have to have some quiet time and sit and knit and maybe there's a story on the radion...OMGoodness (yet again)....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


A very beautiful smile and he was very helpful. There were 2 policemen & they had arrested a bloke & he wanted us to go with them, but we declined that invitation ....... Hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi, I tried to get a small padded envelope yesterday for your book. NOPE! So I've thought of something else. I'll post it soon...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMGoodness....DS damaged his propellor on Sunday, so when we went up last night, DH has been given the job to rebuild it up!!!...So now he won't be bored for a while. He has to go shopping this morningfor some odds and ends. OMGoodness (again). ~This means that I have to have some quiet time and sit and knit and maybe there's a story on the radion...OMGoodness (yet again)....


Aren't you the lucky one. I've got my craft room back now, so all I have to do is find where I hid everything when it was LMs bedroom.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMGoodness....DS damaged his propellor on Sunday, so when we went up last night, DH has been given the job to rebuild it up!!!...So now he won't be bored for a while. He has to go shopping this morningfor some odds and ends. OMGoodness (again). ~This means that I have to have some quiet time and sit and knit and maybe there's a story on the radion...OMGoodness (yet again)....


Hello Susan, are you continuing to be well?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


DOWN girls........


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi, I tried to get a small padded envelope yesterday for your book. NOPE! So I've thought of something else. I'll post it soon...


That's ok ...... Hasyour parcel arrived yet?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A very beautiful smile and he was very helpful. There were 2 policemen & they had arrested a bloke & he wanted us to go with them, but we declined that invitation ....... Hahaha[/quote]

That sounds exciting. On the train last night there was a young man who hadn't got a ticket and the guard made him get off. The guard was only young himself and I thought he handled the situation very well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I must go girls as DD wants me to get some spare keys cut for her house and then I am picking up LM after school. It's her first full week and she will be very tired. Have a gret day/evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes Judi, I walke right up the street today. Where I live is all banks and I got so as I could hardly walk to the Drs, I was so lacking in energy. I feel so much better for the thyroid pills. I can't believe they way I feel. I wish all of you could get the right medication.It's good to feel good!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Up until now, no parcel's arrived, but I'll be in all day. It's no good you looking for your's 'cos it's on my kitchen table hahahaa... 

Bye Purple. Have a good day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I must go girls as DD wants me to get some spare keys cut for her house and then I am picking up LM after school. It's her first full week and she will be very tired. Have a gret day/evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


Ok, give her lots of grandma cuddles - bye Purple xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Up until now, no parcel's arrived, but I'll be in all day. It's no good you looking for your's 'cos it's on my kitchen table hahahaa...
> 
> Bye Purple. Have a good day.


It should be there early next week at the latest xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Susan - glad you are getting out and about again.

Purple - the pic of that shop reminds me of some that we have here.

Judi - Is it safe to let you loose in this big city???

Dh is cooking tea and he went to get it out of the oven (food has been in there for about half an hour) and he forgot to turn the oven on. Oh well we aren't very hungry yet. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Bye Purple.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMGoodness....DS damaged his propellor on Sunday, so when we went up last night, DH has been given the job to rebuild it up!!!...So now he won't be bored for a while. He has to go shopping this morningfor some odds and ends. OMGoodness (again). ~This means that I have to have some quiet time and sit and knit and maybe there's a story on the radion...OMGoodness (yet again)....


Oohh how bad is that - quiet time to knit or do whatever you like, what ever will you do .... I feel so bad for you .... Hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Anne, It's really good to see you again. I hope you are keeping better than you were????I'm advising everyone to get their thyroid checked. hahahaha....Seriously ,,, it's lovely that you are back with us at home on here!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Not onky quiet time Judi, BUT, I've got the steak cooked for tea and I've only got the yorkshire puddings to cook at tea time. BP want's me to go to dancing tonight, but the jury's out on that one. I'll see what I feel like at 4 ish..I need the exercise really.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hi Susan - glad you are getting out and about again.
> 
> Purple - the pic of that shop reminds me of some that we have here.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha - so you are having sashimi (or whatever word it is)

Hhmmm - probably not - specially where ther isn't any maps for the area that I am going to .... Hahahaha


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Anne, It's really good to see you again. I hope you are keeping better than you were????I'm advising everyone to get their thyroid checked. hahahaha....Seriously ,,, it's lovely that you are back with us at home on here!!!


Thank you  - I keep getting dh to chase off those little men in white coats. Have so far succeeded, haha. Think my thyroid's ok - have had just about every darn thing in my body checked over the last few years - gave them an inventory of removable body bits. :lol: :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Susan - glad you are getting out and about again.
> ...


Do you mean sushi by any chance? ....... and no - just a potato bake that may need to be checked in a minute or 2 - he might get to burn it otherwise. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, time for me to go girls - we are having a late tea, just me and dh home so being very relaxed. Tea not burnt, yippee.

Catch you later. xxxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Not onky quiet time Judi, BUT, I've got the steak cooked for tea and I've only got the yorkshire puddings to cook at tea time. BP want's me to go to dancing tonight, but the jury's out on that one. I'll see what I feel like at 4 ish..I need the exercise really.


What time is it there, is it still morning - you are very organised - I am usually stil trying to work out food for tea, when DH gets home form work  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Well, time for me to go girls - we are having a late tea, just me and dh home so being very relaxed. Tea not burnt, yippee.
> 
> Catch you later. xxxxooo


Bye for now, might drop in tomorrow & pick up those mats - DD is taking me home, so I will need to change my bus ticket to an open ticket :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


No - Sashimi - very fresh raw meat. I thought you may have been having something meaty :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Not onky quiet time Judi, BUT, I've got the steak cooked for tea and I've only got the yorkshire puddings to cook at tea time. BP want's me to go to dancing tonight, but the jury's out on that one. I'll see what I feel like at 4 ish..I need the exercise really.
> ...


It's 11 am....I stewed the steak the other day and froze it, because I didn't want to waste it. I'm going to go now Judi....AND I may have to knit......have a good night's sleep...please!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Ok, bye Susan - enjoy your day xoxoxo


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


uugghhh and eewwww!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a slightly overcast Pa. They are predicting cooler temps today, we will see. Need to get ready to go see doctor today. I think I will take GS advice and ask about my thyroid. My skin is so dry, and I put tons of body lotion on it , but it still is dry like the Sahara. Also lack energy.

GS hope report on lab work comes back very good. Yes it is wonderful when we feel good and have energy. Did you get my e mail with the cape etc???

Purple your picture reminds me of the bazaars in the Middle East. The colors and textures of so many fabrics. Spent alot of time and ,money when I visited. Beautiful fabrics. Lovey memories. Your purchases sound lovely. Was your clothing and purse all in the color of purple??????

Xiang sounds like you had a lovely time in Adelaide. Can't wait to see your purchase. I ordered a cape pattern and yarn from Webs yesterday. The yarn will make a stripling efect as knitted and is alpaca and wool blend in a light tannish color with blues etc. I'll try to post a pic when it arrives.

Smiley wow a whole day to do what you want. It must have been lovely. Did you you enjoy yourself?????

Linky you are very ambitious with all the projects you have going. Sorry to hear your Mom and Dad's car is on the blink.

I must hurry along as need to get ready for appt. Love to all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I would love to see a shop like that also, I loved the psychaedelic era - lovely bright colours :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think I've got a photo, hang on - yes here it is![/quote]

Oh WOW - I could totally live in that shop, I bet it smells wonderful also


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I was taken out to breakfast by friends yesterday. They are members of the huge gardening centre just outside Worthing, and had vouchers for free breakfasts. The full monty, even fried potatoes. We sat out in the sun, which was beautifully warm on my back. We stayed there for two hours as it was so lovely. Obviously did me good as I went back to the car park a lot quicker than I left it! Though I did feel weak as a kitten again later. Then I had Aiden (5) after school until 8.30 in the evening. He had missed his 'Nan' while I had the viral infection. I was exhausted when we went to bed at mifnight as usual.
I woke this morning at 10. And have done not a lot.
I've done no cross-stitch for a fortnight - can't concentrate. But I have nearly finiched Harley's (8) owl jumper. 
Linky and Binky have sent me a lovely surprise parcel. Naughty girls, as the postage is humungous. A beautiful tunisian blanket for baby due in a month, and a cute litle hat in similar colours. Clever ladies. And stitch markers Binky made herself, and needlestops. Lovely! Things are looking up! I may be weak and fairly useless, but I'm happy.
I really must learn how to download pictures from my camera. I have so much to show you now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Icing on the cake!
Yesterday I received the Fall 'Designer Knitting' (Vogue Knitting in America. It has finally come out in UK. With lots of wonderful Aran knitting, including the blue jumper I so lusted after. AND I've worked out how I can adjust it to my size!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a slightly overcast Pa. They are predicting cooler temps today, we will see. Need to get ready to go see doctor today. I think I will take GS advice and ask about my thyroid. My skin is so dry, and I put tons of body lotion on it , but it still is dry like the Sahara. Also lack energy.
> 
> GS hope report on lab work comes back very good. Yes it is wonderful when we feel good and have energy. Did you get my e mail with the cape etc???
> 
> ...


I've sent you a reply, although why I didn't just reply on here I don't know hahaha...I love the cape and the colours are beautiful. Go for it bonny lass..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Saxy, I've had a day to myself since 12 ish..It's given me breathing time. I'm glad you're on the mend. DON'T rush it....I know what you mean about linky and binky...They are little devils sending us all these prezzies. So Kind !


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This ia a thickish short sleeved jacket I've just finished for myself. It was knitted in Caron Simply soft.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

there doesn't seem to be anyone here, so I'll go and peel a few potatoes...brb in 5 mins.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This ia a thickish short sleeved jacket I've just finished for myself. It was knitted in Caron Simply soft.


aren't you neat! And what a lovely colour. I look forward to seeing you wear it in Edinburgh.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

potato's peeled!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > This ia a thickish short sleeved jacket I've just finished for myself. It was knitted in Caron Simply soft.
> ...


Thankyou Saxy...I'm so excited, when I think of it I have to rush to the toilet!!!  BRB


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


stop that! It'll be York all over again, with you 'running' all over the place!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahaha...at least I wont have to phone the Dr. this timw hahaha...I know what it is....hahaha...and you stay off the funny stuff that set your eye off OK???? hahaha We were ruddy heroines weren't we...We soldiered on.....suffered the whole time hahahaha....and loved every minute.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

remember this?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I could judt eat that now....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I won £10 yesterday! Made me smile.


Glad you are smiling again..... You must be feeling better.... $$$$ More Yarn....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Saxy so happy to hear you were able to get out with your friends yesterday and enjoy yourself. Just rest and take it easy today dear. There is nothing more important than your good health. Dust bunnies can wait. We need you at your best.Will look forward to all your pictures when you get them posted. You and I both have GSs with the name of Aiden.

GS glad you liked the cape and the yarn. I wish I could figure out how to post the pic of it on here, but since it is a whole magazine, not sure how to do it. Love your blue sweater, Such intricate detailing, just beautiful dear.

Well, I am all fluffed and powdered and now off to the doctor. BBL.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy so happy to hear you were able to get out with your friends yesterday and enjoy yourself. Just rest and take it easy today dear. There is nothing more important than your good health. Dust bunnies can wait. We need you at your best.Will look forward to all your pictures when you get them posted. You and I both have GSs with the name of Aiden.
> 
> GS glad you liked the cape and the yarn. I wish I could figure out how to post the pic of it on here, but since it is a whole magazine, not sure how to do it. Love your blue sweater, Such intricate detailing, just beautiful dear.
> 
> Well, I am all fluffed and powdered and now off to the doctor. BBL.


I would post it for you if I knew what to do. But, DH takes the photo and e-mails me it. I can then post it that way..... :-(


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> remember this?


oh yes, and I could just eat that right now!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy so happy to hear you were able to get out with your friends yesterday and enjoy yourself. Just rest and take it easy today dear. There is nothing more important than your good health. Dust bunnies can wait. We need you at your best.Will look forward to all your pictures when you get them posted. You and I both have GSs with the name of Aiden.
> ...


that's my only way. Except DH can't even take photos!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think My DH has got lost...I was going to make yorkshire puds, but I can't be bothered now, I don't think. I'm tired, with knitting all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:13 am EDT and 20`C (68`F) and rain is expected. It`is humid enough.
I`m pooped, too much driving yesterday. And a lot of detours because of summer construction, accidents and road closures. I ended up doing an extra hour of driving because of it. 
But I got my Caron SPA yarn! And some new worsted yarn for the commission for my mum`s friend. Now I don`t have to use the boucle and may get the sweater done in my lifetime.
The Port Hope Fair is on this weekend. I just found out I could have entered some of the baby stuff that I gave to charity. Oh well. Too bad they don`t send the categories out earlier.
How`s everyone?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think My DH has got lost...I was going to make yorkshire puds, but I can't be bothered now, I don't think. I'm tired, with knitting all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's a pleasant tired.
How about crisps or soda crackers? Just pour from the box or bag.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha He may get a sandwich if he's lucky...hahahaha or a toastie.....It depends...I asked him to call at the supermarket on the way home. I wonder if he remembers!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy so happy to hear you were able to get out with your friends yesterday and enjoy yourself. Just rest and take it easy today dear. There is nothing more important than your good health. Dust bunnies can wait. We need you at your best.Will look forward to all your pictures when you get them posted. You and I both have GSs with the name of Aiden.
> ...


I take pics with my work Blackberry and email to myself, then open my email on my laptop and post to KP from here.
I haven't downloaded the app to upload pics to my iPod yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahaha He may get a sandwich if he's lucky...hahahaha or a toastie.....It depends...I asked him to call at the supermarket on the way home. I wonder if he remembers!


You're sounding like your old self. Glad to hear that your thyroid treatment seems to be working.
If you didn't pin a note to him, he won't remember.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114405-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

